# PMV/Partner Visa from Cairo - Waiting Room...



## Sydney

Here is a list of people that applied at the Cairo Embassy, Egypt. If you want to be added or you information is incorrect please let Mish know.

*VISAS PENDING*

Waiting2015: Sudan. Applied January 2015. 300. CO is IS.
MrsNK: Morocco. Applied May 2015. CO is CE.
ahmedsyed1980: Morocco. Applied June 2015. CO is SY.
Becks: Egypt. Applied June 2015. CO is AM.
salsamalsa: Egypt. Applied July 2015. CO is AM.
MissMaroc: Morocco. Applied June 2015. CO is SY.

*VISAS PROCESSED*
Mish: Egypt. 9 months 2 weeks (Applied April 2013, Granted January 2014). 300. CO was SY
akinawamomo: Yemen. 18 months (Applied January 2013, Granted July 2014). 300. CO was SY.
R.A: Egypt. 9 months 1 week (Applied November 2013, Granted August 2014). 309. CO was SY.
Sydney: Egypt. 9 months 3 weeks (Applied November 2013, Granted September 2014). 300. CO was YE.
couscous: Morocco. 8 months 1 week (Applied December 2013, Granted September 2014). 300. CO was MA.
Hala: Egypt. 9 months (Applied January 2014, Granted September 2014). 300. CO was YE.
waliku: Sudan. 8 months 2 weeks (Applied February 2014, Granted October 2014). 309. CO was CE.
Patient: Morocco. 7 months 1 week (Applied March 2014, Granted October 2014). 300. CO was CE.
faith555: Morocco. 5 months 2 weeks (Applied May 2014, Granted October 2014). 309. CO was IS.
non: Sudan. 6 months 2 weeks (Applied April 2014, Granted October 2014). 309. CO was SY.
sesocam: Egypt. 6 months 2 weeks (Applied April 2014, Granted October 2014). 309. CO was SY.
montasbaby: Tunisia. 5 months 5 days (Applied July 2014, Granted December 2014). 300. CO was SB.
glyph: Egypt. 6 months 3 weeks (Applied June 2014, Granted December 2014). 309. CO was IS.
tiffan: Morocco. 4 months (Applied September 2014, Granted January 2015). 309. CO was IS.
Negative Ned: Sudan. 6 months 2 weeks (Applied July 2014, Granted February 2015). 300. CO was IS.
nosunshine: Morocco. 6 months (Applied December 2014, Granted June 2015). 309. CO was IS.
KitKaat: Syria. 20.5 months (Applied October 2013, Granted July 2015). 309. CO was IS.
KZL: Algeria. 7 months 2 weeks (Applied December 2014, Granted August 2015). 309. CO was IS.
Jennifer31: Egypt. 7 months 3 weeks 6 days (Applied December 2014, Granted August 2015). 309. CO was YE.
Bunsen87: Egypt. 7 months 3 weeks 3 days (Applied December 2014, Granted August 2015). 300. CO was SY.
Nony2015: Egypt. 8 months 1 day (Applied December 2014, Granted August 2015). 309. CO was IS.
mariamrashid: Egypt. 6 months 3 weeks 3 days (Applied April 2015, Granted November 2015). 300.


----------



## akinawamomo

Hi there,
Great to hear from you! My fiance applied in Cairo February 2013 for a pmv and we're still waiting unfortunately. It's taking a lot longer Than we expected and were told (i believe due to the security checks) But yeah we're hoping the approval is just around The corner for us InshAllah. 
Has an interview been scheduled for you guys yet?
Cheers


----------



## Sydney

akinawamomo said:


> Hi there,
> Great to hear from you! My fiance applied in Cairo February 2013 for a pmv and we're still waiting unfortunately. It's taking a lot longer Than we expected and were told (i believe due to the security checks) But yeah we're hoping the approval is just around The corner for us InshAllah.
> Has an interview been scheduled for you guys yet?
> Cheers


Hi akinawamomo,
Thanks for replying!
Unfortunately, we are still waiting for the interview..


----------



## couscous

we still waiting too.applied December 2013.no interview yet .good luck


----------



## Sydney

Hi guys,

Just a little update. 
My fiancé had an interview at the embassy last week. It was less than an hour and the questions were similar to what we've seen on the forum. 
He said it went really well and he answered all the questions. 

Cheers


----------



## Sydney

Has anyone heard anything from immi.australia, newmissus or kitkaat?


----------



## Mish

Sydney said:


> Has anyone heard anything from immi.australia, newmissus or kitkaat?


Newmisses her husband got approved and he arrived in oz in January.


----------



## Sydney

Thanks Mish! That's great news! 
Only 6 months of wait!!


----------



## immi.australia

Hi Sydney, Still waiting for a decision


----------



## Sydney

immi.australia said:


> Hi Sydney, Still waiting for a decision


Thanks immi.australia! 
What type of visa are you waiting for? When did you have your interview?


----------



## Sydney

Any news guys?


----------



## KitKaat

7 months 2 weeks and still waiting .......


----------



## akinawamomo

16 months PMV waiting for us


----------



## Sydney

Hi,

Since it has been quiet in our waiting room for a long time  I thought it might be useful if I post here the list of people who are currently waiting for some good news from the Cairo Embassy:

a - 300 Feb 2013 (approved July 2014)
ia - 309 September 2013
k - 309 October 2013
R - 309 November 2013
H - 300 November 2013
S - 300 November 2013
c - 300 December 2013 
f - 309 March 2014 
P - 300 March 2014 
s - 309 April 2014
NN - 300 July 2014

Good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## akinawamomo

Sydney said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since it has been quiet in our waiting room for a long time  I thought it might be useful if I post here the list of people who are currently waiting for some good news from the Cairo Embassy:
> 
> a - 300 Jan 2013
> ia - 309 September 2013
> k - 309 October 2013
> R - 309 November 2013
> H - 300 November 2013
> S - 300 November 2013
> c - 300 December 2013
> f - 309 March 2014
> 
> Good luck to all of us!!!


This is good thanks Sydney! Good luck to all of us indeed! I


----------



## KitKaat

Good idea Syd, thanks!!


----------



## couscous

Sydney said:


> Hi, Since it has been quiet in our waiting room for a long time  I thought it might be useful if I post here the list of people who are currently waiting for some good news from the Cairo Embassy: a - 300 Jan 2013 ia - 309 September 2013 k - 309 October 2013 R - 309 November 2013 H - 300 November 2013 S - 300 November 2013 c - 300 December 2013 f - 309 March 2014 Good luck to all of us!!!


 Yeah this waiting room is super quiet. And no news at all. s no interview yet.cheers


----------



## R.A

Good idea , hope all of us could hear good news soon


----------



## KitKaat

After nearly 9 months waiting, our case officer requested for the first time the medical examination for my stepson!! At the beginning of the lodgement we stated that the child is engaged and doesn't want to go to australia, and currently he's in syria ! But I can't understand why is the slackness from our CO!! He should request these medical at the beginning !

I am now miserable :-(


----------



## abir hossain123

I have applied January 2014 Still waiting .It's quite frustrating like you all but we have nothing to do but to wait n keep patience In sha Allah Allah will give us something special we r expecting for . best of luck all. keep me in ur prayers.


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> After nearly 9 months waiting, our case officer requested for the first time the medical examination for my stepson!! At the beginning of the lodgement we stated that the child is engaged and doesn't want to go to australia, and currently he's in syria ! But I can't understand why is the slackness from our CO!! He should request these medical at the beginning !
> 
> I am now miserable :-(


Stupid CO. Medicals are required for all non-migrating. How could he not know that? Do you know if electronic or not for the medical? If they get sent to oz might take longer .

FYI ... your co is new at partner visas, he use to do tourist visas.

Sounds like you are close to a decision


----------



## Sydney

Mish said:


> Sounds like you are close to a decision


I agree with Mish! KitKaat I think your visa will be granted really soon!

Medicals shouldn't take long anyway. It's just the matter of weeks.


----------



## CollegeGirl

In most embassies they don't ask for medicals until some time through the processing of the visa because medicals expire in a year. Especially somewhere like Cairo where some of the applicants are going to be from high-risk countries, wouldn't it actually make sense for them to wait to request medicals so they don't expire and the applicants have to do them all over again? I don't know.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> In most embassies they don't ask for medicals until some time through the processing of the visa because medicals expire in a year. Especially somewhere like Cairo where some of the applicants are going to be from high-risk countries, wouldn't it actually make sense for them to wait to request medicals so they don't expire and the applicants have to do them all over again? I don't know.


Everyone from Cairo is asked for medicals as soon as you get the case officer which is usually the day the application is received.

In Kitkaat's situation looks like he just forgot to do her stepson.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wow, that's crazy (and annoying).  At least medicals shouldn't delay things too much more... but really, that sucks.


----------



## KitKaat

Yes what Mish is explained is true, and today my partner told me that the CO for the first time was really confounded and confessed! my partner asked the CO about form 80 whether it came or not, he replied with "yes" and after two seconds told him "No didn't came!! 

Mish, I am not really sure if the medical is electronic or not. Actually it depends on the location if we found panel physician in Damascus it wouldn't be electronic, but if we manage to get the kid to Lebanon therefore it will be electronic. For the second option, it would be mission impossible!!


----------



## R.A

Mish said:


> Stupid CO. Medicals are required for all non-migrating. How could he not know that? Do you know if electronic or not for the medical? If they get sent to oz might take longer . FYI ... your co is new at partner visas, he use to do tourist visas. Sounds like you are close to a decision


Hi Mish , i need to know why it takes longer if they get sent to oz?


----------



## Mish

R.A said:


> Hi Mish , i need to know why it takes longer if they get sent to oz?


Because electronically it is sent straight to the embassy. If sent to oz they need to wait for them to get sent to the embassy. Not that it usually matters because Cairo request the medicals straight away.


----------



## R.A

Mish said:


> Because electronically it is sent straight to the embassy. If sent to oz they need to wait for them to get sent to the embassy. Not that it usually matters because Cairo request the medicals straight away.


Do you mean that in Cairo we skip this step ? It sent straight to the embassy not to oz?


----------



## Mish

R.A said:


> Do you mean that in Cairo we skip this step ? It sent straight to the embassy not to oz?


It depends on where the medicals are done and if they do them electronically or send them to Australia. The place you get them done should be able to tell you this.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> Everyone from Cairo is asked for medicals as soon as you get the case officer which is usually the day the application is received.
> 
> Hey Mish,
> 
> I saw that u said that Everyone from Cairo is asked for medicals as soon as they get the case officer which is usually the day the application is received!!
> 
> i applied month ago( May ) and my CO did'n ask for any med-check! do u think he forgot? should call to ask about it or just wait for his email?.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## R.A

The CO is assigned the same day you applied your application but the medical examination is not in the same day 
Mine was about I month after


----------



## faith555

R.A said:


> The CO is assigned the same day you applied your application but the medical examination is not in the same day
> Mine was about I month after


Hey RA,
Well its more than one month now and i havent heard from my co since his first email!! He does not reply to my emails neither my call do u think i have to ring them again to ask about the med-cheks?

By the way when did u Apply and was it online?


----------



## Mish

The medical is whenever you make it but the request for the medical is in the email when you get your co (or that is how it worked for us).

If you lodge online they may not put it in the request because you can generate your own HAP ID where paper lodgement the case officer does it for you.


----------



## R.A

faith555 said:


> Hey RA, Well its more than one month now and i havent heard from my co since his first email!! He does not reply to my emails neither my call do u think i have to ring them again to ask about the med-cheks? By the way when did u Apply and was it online?


No it wasn't online
I have applied since november 2013


----------



## Sydney

faith555 said:


> Mish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone from Cairo is asked for medicals as soon as you get the case officer which is usually the day the application is received.
> Hey Mish,
> I saw that u said that Everyone from Cairo is asked for medicals as soon as they get the case officer which is usually the day the application is received!!
> i applied month ago( May ) and my CO did'n ask for any med-check! do u think he forgot? should call to ask about it or just wait for his email?.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> We received ours within 2 weeks, but we applied in November so things could change since then..
Click to expand...


----------



## sesocam

hey guys , 
my wife applied april 2014 , in cairo 

online application , however the case officer requested all the documents to be handed in the embassy !!! strange 

we got the e mail the second day of our application day 

my wife , and my son already have done the medicals last year 

it seems it takes long time to get the visa in Cairo

does any one know if the applicants female makes any difference or the same ???
also we applied for visa 309/100 with a cover letter to explain to them we can get visa 100 straight away


----------



## Mish

You are the 2nd person to comment about Cairo not liking online applications. 

Is your co IS (initials only on forum)? A couple of others have him.

Actually Cairo doesn't take a long time for visas for a high risk country. UK and USA is around 9 months and Cairo is around 9-10 months in most cases.

The co may ask your wife and son to redo medicals as they need to be valid when entering Australia.


----------



## sesocam

Thanks for your reply ,
our case officer is SY 
but she did not ask for form 80 , she asked for everything except it 

is it normal ??

my wife's medicals still valid till november 2014 

hopefully she grant it before that date.

one question plz , is the case officer in the embassy in Cairo , the one who gives the final decision ??? or they forward the file to someone in Australia to make the decision as senior case officer 

thanks


----------



## Mish

SY is really nice but she will just give you standard responses.

You need to be prepared that the decision will not come through prior to November 2014. Also the decision will usually be a few weeks at least before the medicals expire so if a decision was made in October then she would need to enter oz by November. SY may try and get a decision before they expire, who knows. You can just wait and see.

I was told that Egyptians don't need to submit the form 80 but you can always email her to ask.

The decision will come from SY that will be signed off by the Australian officer in Cairo.


----------



## sesocam

thanks Mish 

the last question &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;

is there any difference if the applicant female or male ????

i have been told that female applicants processing faster than male's 

any idea about that ??
thanks


----------



## Mish

I have no idea. We haven't seen a lot of female applicants around. I guess time will tell.


----------



## R.A

Hi 
I am a female applicant , I applied since november 2013 and still waiting
By the way I have the same CO and she didn't ask for form 80


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> You are the 2nd person to comment about Cairo not liking online applications.
> 
> Is your co IS (initials only on forum)? A couple of others have him.
> 
> Actually Cairo doesn't take a long time for visas for a high risk country. UK and USA is around 9 months and Cairo is around 9-10 months in most cases.
> 
> The co may ask your wife and son to redo medicals as they need to be valid when entering Australia.


Seems that im the only one who have IS as a co here  , that's scary lol


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Seems that im the only one who have IS as a co here  , that's scary lol


KitKaat has him too


----------



## KitKaat

Unfortunately 'IS' is my CO :-( ......


----------



## faith555

KitKaat said:


> Unfortunately 'IS' is my CO :-( ......


Hey ktikat,

Glad to hear that some one has him too


----------



## KitKaat

Good luck faith, try to be more aware and focus with him, he's lazy as hell.


----------



## KitKaat

Thanks God, today my stepson finished he's medical examination in Damascus and the doctor have been told that the result will be sent to Australian embessay in Jordan-Amman and from there they will send it to Australia, very long trip. It might take from 1-4 weeks, I don't have any idea. Hope everyone is doing well, any news guys/girls


----------



## faith555

KitKaat said:


> Good luck faith, try to be more aware and focus with him, he's lazy as hell.


Oh yeah , i noticed that since the first day because he asked about documents that i already provided, and he didnt send me confirmation email for the things that i resend to him, luckily for me i cc all the emails to bb and the main immi mail lol just to keep Proof

I am really worried about him and so scared of his laziness


----------



## Mish

I am not surprised by IS's laziness! 

Faith someone else applied online and they were asked for everything to be dropped off to the embassy because they don't do online.

Do you ask IS to confirm the docs?

Whenever I emailed SY I would always say "Please confirm receipt of these documents" and she would usually always confirm receipt within 7 days except for when she was working in a different area.


----------



## Sydney

KitKaat said:


> Thanks God, today my stepson finished he's medical examination in Damascus and the doctor have been told that the result will be sent to Australian embessay in Jordan-Amman and from there they will send it to Australia, very long trip. It might take from 1-4 weeks, I don't have any idea. Hope everyone is doing well, any news guys/girls


That's great KitKaat! One more step forward!

No news for us..


----------



## Sydney

faith555 said:


> Oh yeah , i noticed that since the first day because he asked about documents that i already provided, and he didnt send me confirmation email for the things that i resend to him, luckily for me i cc all the emails to bb and the main immi mail lol just to keep Proof
> 
> I am really worried about him and so scared of his laziness


I wouldn't be worried too much about IS laziness.

We have a different CO but we were also asked to provide 2 documents that have been already submitted with the initial application.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> I am not surprised by IS's laziness!
> 
> Faith someone else applied online and they were asked for everything to be dropped off to the embassy because they don't do online.
> 
> Do you ask IS to confirm the docs?
> 
> Whenever I emailed SY I would always say "Please confirm receipt of these documents" and she would usually always confirm receipt within 7 days except for when she was working in a different area.


Hey MISH;

I asked him to send us confirmation plus if he need more infos ? but he did not reply , and when i called SY she said that she will talk to him and ask him to send me a confirmation email if he got the docs and if he didnt he will call me but i never heard from them since?

I m sure that they got all my emails because i cc BB, Immi Mail, Coresspandace mail and IS mail plus me and whenever i send an email i got the automatic reply from the immi.

What's bothering me , is that he do not care about our emails and questions, and that's making me so scared and stressed


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Hey MISH;
> 
> I asked him to send us confirmation plus if he need more infos ? but he did not reply , and when i called SY she said that she will talk to him and ask him to send me a confirmation email if he got the docs and if he didnt he will call me but i never heard from them since?
> 
> I m sure that they got all my emails because i cc BB, Immi Mail, Coresspandace mail and IS mail plus me and whenever i send an email i got the automatic reply from the immi.
> 
> What's bothering me , is that he do not care about our emails and questions, and that's making me so scared and stressed


WOW! SY was a really great co, always confirmed our emails with "I received your email with thanks" in a timely manner (except when doing a different job, but that was out of her hands) and never ask us for things we had submitted with the application. I never spoke to her when I rang because she was always unavailable too. I feel lucky that we had SY .

With IS the only thing that I can think of is that he is new in working with partner visa applications. I know that as of January 2013 he was working in a different area at the embassy. So somewhere between then and October 2013 he moved areas .


----------



## KitKaat

Today I called the doctor in Damascus and the nurse confirmed that the medical examination result came out and it's healthy good, and told me they will send them tomorrow to Jordan. Hope things speed up fast ! 

Any news ?


----------



## Sydney

KitKaat said:


> Today I called the doctor in Damascus and the nurse confirmed that the medical examination result came out and it's healthy good, and told me they will send them tomorrow to Jordan. Hope things speed up fast !
> 
> Any news ?


I've got this information from another thread:

_Today I spoke to someone who used to be high up in immigration and the situation is.
Each embassy is given an x amount of visas that they can release each calendar year (has nothing to do with financial year)and measered quarterly so if they have reached the limit in one quarter they have no choice but to push out the remaining applications to next quarter. Depending on the number of applications they are processed in order and there is no way to speed up the process._

So the good news is we are hitting the new financial year and the new quarter in 4.5 days (not that I'm counting  )...


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> Today I called the doctor in Damascus and the nurse confirmed that the medical examination result came out and it's healthy good, and told me they will send them tomorrow to Jordan. Hope things speed up fast !
> 
> Any news ?


Did you see the Syrian that applied from Dubai that has been waiting 14 months and they were told that security check takes 1 year or longer. They have been told they won't hear until January 2015.

I hope you don't have to wait that long.


----------



## Patient

Hey everyone,

We applied for the 300 online to Cairo (from morocco) in March 2014, and my fiance had his interview by *PHONE* yesterday.

He feels the interview went well inshallah, the interviewer was courteous and professional and they mainly asked about the stuff we put in our application with particular focus on the social aspect of the relationship, financial aspect (including possible future financial commitments) and the religious differences.

They also asked him if i was pregnant (im not!) which we thought was funny!

What a relief! Nothing left to do now but wait. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mish

Patient said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We applied for the 300 online to Cairo (from morocco) in March 2014, and my fiance had his interview by PHONE yesterday.
> 
> He feels the interview went well inshallah, the interviewer was courteous and professional and they mainly asked about the stuff we put in our application with particular focus on the social aspect of the relationship, financial aspect (including possible future financial commitments) and the religious differences.
> 
> They also asked him if i was pregnant (im not!) which we thought was funny!
> 
> What a relief! Nothing left to do now but wait. Good luck everyone!


The pregnancy question was sooooo funny lol. I wonder if they do a paternity test if you say yes?

We didn't get religious differences because we covered that with a lot of evidence in the application.

Who is your co (initials only)?

Good news for you is generally applicants from Morocco get processed alot faster than those from Egypt (or other places). There was one last year that was 5 months.

They are very focused on the social aspect which makes me wonder how those that can't go to Egypt/Morocco or where the applicant doesn't have any or many friends proove this aspect. I imagine there would be people with not many friends.


----------



## Sydney

Patient said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We applied for the 300 online to Cairo (from morocco) in March 2014, and my fiance had his interview by *PHONE* yesterday.
> 
> He feels the interview went well inshallah, the interviewer was courteous and professional and they mainly asked about the stuff we put in our application with particular focus on the social aspect of the relationship, financial aspect (including possible future financial commitments) and the religious differences.
> 
> They also asked him if i was pregnant (im not!) which we thought was funny!
> 
> What a relief! Nothing left to do now but wait. Good luck everyone!


Congrats Patient!!! Thanks for sharing!

My fiancé was asked exactly the same questions including religion which is the same in our case


----------



## KitKaat

Mish said:


> Did you see the Syrian that applied from Dubai that has been waiting 14 months and they were told that security check takes 1 year or longer. They have been told they won't hear until January 2015.
> 
> I hope you don't have to wait that long.


Yeah, I read about them. But the thing that gave me hope is that my partners' friend is Syrian and applied in Cairo last year Sep and got his visa on May this year, and the funny part is that he submitted his Form 80 on March, so basically it's all depends on the situation, I've read also about other nationalities who have been waiting more than 14 months for the security checks to come up. Ramadan Kareem everybody


----------



## faith555

hey All;

I got some good news today  , my familly 600 Visa has been granted , so my question is what should i do now?

Should i tell my Co , and ask him if i can do the medicals before i go there.
Also what if they ask for the interview when im there!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> hey All;
> 
> I got some good news today  , my familly 600 Visa has been granted , so my question is what should i do now?
> 
> Should i tell my Co , and ask him if i can do the medicals before i go there.
> Also what if they ask for the interview when im there!!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Congrats on the sponsored visa . How much bond does your husband have to pay?

You should definitely tell your co you are going to give him the dates. They can do a phone interview with you if they need to (get an oz sim when you arrive and give him that number or you can give him your husband's number if he doesn't work nights).

As you applied online you should have generated your own Hap id and got medicals done by now. I would be getting them done ASAP as they have soooooo expensive in Australia compared to what my husband paid in Egypt. Also they can't grant the visa until the medicals come back.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> Congrats on the sponsored visa . How much bond does your husband have to pay?
> 
> You should definitely tell your co you are going to give him the dates. They can do a phone interview with you if they need to (get an oz sim when you arrive and give him that number or you can give him your husband's number if he doesn't work nights).
> 
> As you applied online you should have generated your own Hap id and got medicals done by now. I would be getting them done ASAP as they have soooooo expensive in Australia compared to what my husband paid in Egypt. Also they can't grant the visa until the medicals come back.


Hey Mish;

He didnt pay any bond 

and i thought that my Co will ask for the medicals and give me the name of the Doctors where i can go !


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Hey Mish;
> 
> He didnt pay any bond
> 
> and i thought that my Co will ask for the medicals and give me the name of the Doctors where i can go !


He probably thought you would do it yourself since you applied online. You generate your own hap id which I believe tells you where to go. We lodged paper and our case officer generated ours which had where to go on it.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> He probably thought you would do it yourself since you applied online. You generate your own hap id which I believe tells you where to go. We lodged paper and our case officer generated ours which had where to go on it.


How can i generate mine, would u please tell me?


----------



## Mish

For online applications
Your HAP ID will be indicated on the eMedical referral letter which you can download from our eMedical Client system as explained below via ImmiAccount after lodging your online application.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm


----------



## Sydney

faith555 said:


> hey All;
> 
> I got some good news today  , my familly 600 Visa has been granted , so my question is what should i do now?
> 
> Should i tell my Co , and ask him if i can do the medicals before i go there.
> Also what if they ask for the interview when im there!!
> 
> Thanks in advance


That's great July 1 news faith555! Congrats!!!
How long can you stay in Australia for?


----------



## KitKaat

Congratulation faith 
That's good news, have a great day honey


----------



## faith555

Sydney said:


> That's great July 1 news faith555! Congrats!!!
> How long can you stay in Australia for?


I can stay for 2 Months,


----------



## non

Hi Everyone ,
Great to hear from you! I applied in Cairo 13 April 2014 for a Partner visa 309, I have done medical check in 20 May. no interview yet. still waiting unfortunately


----------



## non

How long does it take usually from the medical and the interview time ... any one knows


----------



## Mish

Depends if you are from Morocco or Egypt? If from Egypt they usually request the interview about 4 months after you lodged and give you a few days notice. So you should hear about mid to late August if you are living in Egypt.

Who is your case officer (initials only please).


----------



## faith555

non said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> Great to hear from you! I applied in Cairo 13 April 2014 for a Partner visa 309, I have done medical check in 20 May. no interview yet. still waiting unfortunately


I applied in may 2014 and they did not ask me for the medical check yet , im planning to go to OZ this september and i do not want to buy the tickets before making sure that the interviews for moroccans will not be held in this month , when i called the embassy i could not reach my co but i talked to SH. Y and she said that for the time beeing they have no intentions or plans for the interviews .

What do u think i should do?


----------



## non

Hi Mish .. thanks for your reply ,,,,I'm from Sudan .. and my case officer is SY


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> I applied in may 2014 and they did not ask me for the medical check yet , im planning to go to OZ this september and i do not want to buy the tickets before making sure that the interviews for moroccans will not be held in this month , when i called the embassy i could not reach my co but i talked to SH. Y and she said that for the time beeing they have no intentions or plans for the interviews .
> 
> What do u think i should do?


They can always do a phone interview. Another Moroccan had a phone interview recently so maybe they do them by phone now?

Don't forget to let them know your travel plans


----------



## Mish

non said:


> Hi Mish .. thanks for your reply ,,,,I'm from Sudan .. and my case officer is SY


SY is nice we had her. Hmmm maybe she will do a phone interview with you down the track. All you can do is wait and see.


----------



## akinawamomo

*Approved!!!*

hi guys

my fiances visa JUST GOT APPROVED!!!!!!+ After 18 longggg months we've finally.got.it!!!! Thank you soooo much to everyone's advice..... God Bless! !! Keep your hopes up!!!!


----------



## non

faith555 said:


> I applied in may 2014 and they did not ask me for the medical check yet , im planning to go to OZ this september and i do not want to buy the tickets before making sure that the interviews for moroccans will not be held in this month , when i called the embassy i could not reach my co but i talked to SH. Y and she said that for the time beeing they have no intentions or plans for the interviews .
> 
> What do u think i should do?[/QUOTE
> 
> My case officer emailed me saying that they advertised 9 months or may be less to process a decision .. so I believe they will contact you soon for the medicals to be in the range of the processing time
> 
> hope you will get good news soon


----------



## Mish

akinawamomo said:


> hi guys
> 
> my fiances visa JUST GOT APPROVED!!!!!!+ After 18 longggg months we've finally.got.it!!!! Thank you soooo much to everyone's advice..... God Bless! !! Keep your hopes up!!!!


Woo hoo! Finally! Mabrook to you and Mohammed.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> SY is nice we had her. Hmmm maybe she will do a phone interview with you down the track. All you can do is wait and see.


Hope that i will have her in the interview , everybody 's saying that she's nice, i think ill send them the email with the visa granted notification and see if he will unswer me this time , other wise i will by tickets and tell him that i will outdise my country from to , i think that should be fine.

When that moroccan got her interview? and when did she applied?


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Hope that i will have her in the interview , everybody 's saying that she's nice, i think ill send them the email with the visa granted notification and see if he will unswer me this time , other wise i will by tickets and tell him that i will outdise my country from to , i think that should be fine.
> 
> When that moroccan got her interview? and when did she applied?


It is in this thread somewhere (I think). I think they applied in December 2013 and had interview maybe a month or so ago?


----------



## CollegeGirl

akinawamomo said:


> hi guys
> 
> my fiances visa JUST GOT APPROVED!!!!!!+ After 18 longggg months we've finally.got.it!!!! Thank you soooo much to everyone's advice..... God Bless! !! Keep your hopes up!!!!


Yayyyyyyyy, what did I tell you?!?! So happy for you!!! Congrats, and enjoy your life in Aus.


----------



## Dinkum

Wonderful news. Congratulations to you both...


----------



## Sydney

akinawamomo said:


> hi guys
> 
> my fiances visa JUST GOT APPROVED!!!!!!+ After 18 longggg months we've finally.got.it!!!! Thank you soooo much to everyone's advice..... God Bless! !! Keep your hopes up!!!!


Wow!!!! BIG CONGRATS akinawamomo!!! It was such a long wait! I'm really happy for you and your fiancé!

Finally, after 4 months of silence our waiting room got some great news as well! Who is next?


----------



## KitKaat

Yesterday I received an email from the Australian embassy in Jordan telling me that they did received the medical test results for my stepson and they did transfer it to Cairo via 'diplomatic bag'.


----------



## akinawamomo

CollegeGirl said:


> Yayyyyyyyy, what did I tell you?!?! So happy for you!!! Congrats, and enjoy your life in Aus.


hahhaah yeahhhh literally 2 hrs after ur email we got it....  Thanks so much...!


----------



## akinawamomo

Sydney said:


> Wow!!!! BIG CONGRATS akinawamomo!!! It was such a long wait! I'm really happy for you and your fiancé!
> 
> Finally, after 4 months of silence our waiting room got some great news as well! Who is next?


haha yeahhh well if we got through the line with 18 months you guys are all clear inshallah ) all the best of luck to you all!! Thanks so much


----------



## non

Mish said:


> Depends if you are from Morocco or Egypt? If from Egypt they usually request the interview about 4 months after you lodged and give you a few days notice. So you should hear about mid to late August if you are living in Egypt.
> 
> Who is your case officer (initials only please).


I applied in Cairo 13 April 2014 for a Partner visa 309, I have done medical check in 20 May. no interview yet. still waiting unfortunately

Do you think I should contact them ???


----------



## Mish

non said:


> I applied in Cairo 13 April 2014 for a Partner visa 309, I have done medical check in 20 May. no interview yet. still waiting unfortunately
> 
> Do you think I should contact them ???


They will contact you when/if they need an interview. Also it is too early for an interview anyway. Those they reside in Cairo are usually requested for an interview around 4 months mark.

They average time in Cairo tends to be around 9-10 months and in rare cases they are done before 9 months. Unfortunately, you will be waiting quite a while longer. They only contact you when they need something or when a decision has been made.

Just sit back and relax (as much as you can).


----------



## non

faith555 said:


> I applied in may 2014 and they did not ask me for the medical check yet , im planning to go to OZ this september and i do not want to buy the tickets before making sure that the interviews for moroccans will not be held in this month , when i called the embassy i could not reach my co but i talked to SH. Y and she said that for the time beeing they have no intentions or plans for the interviews .
> 
> What do u think i should do?


Hope you hear any from their side did you?


----------



## faith555

non said:


> Hope you hear any from their side did you?


Nope nothing yet


----------



## Sydney

Looks like immi.australia who applied in September 2013 is still waiting for a decision... Sad


----------



## KitKaat

I think the Australian embassy in Cairo is closed three days for Eid. But when I messaged my CO before 10 days, he's automatic message stated that he'll be back on 30th of July. I am confused 30th of July is still Eid.


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> I think the Australian embassy in Cairo is closed three days for Eid. But when I messaged my CO before 10 days, he's automatic message stated that he'll be back on 30th of July. I am confused 30th of July is still Eid.


They are closed Sunday, Monday and Tuesday for eid.


----------



## Sydney

Mish said:


> They are closed Sunday, Monday and Tuesday for eid.


Yep here is the link:

About Us - Australian Embassy


----------



## KitKaat

*

* Islamic holidays (marked with *) are subject to slight change in accordance with the Islamic lunar calendar.*
*
Therefore, Eid Fitr is subject to change. ;-)


----------



## Sydney

KitKaat said:


> *
> 
> * Islamic holidays (marked with *) are subject to slight change in accordance with the Islamic lunar calendar.*
> *
> Therefore, Eid Fitr is subject to change. ;-)


Yeah I didn't notice it.. my bad


----------



## KitKaat

Today I received an email from my CO, telling me that the medical results regarding my stepson has been received in cairo post and will transfer to the health department in Australia tomorrow. 

I really dont understand this lateness and laziness ?!?!? The results has been sent from Jordan to cairo on 17/7


----------



## faith555

KitKaat said:


> Today I received an email from my CO, telling me that the medical results regarding my stepson has been received in cairo post and will transfer to the health department in Australia tomorrow.
> 
> I really dont understand this lateness and laziness ?!?!? The results has been sent from Jordan to cairo on 17/7


Hey KITKAAT;

Is ur Co I S? because he is mine and he is more than lazy , im talking from experience


----------



## CollegeGirl

It took my panel doctor three weeks to even send my results (electronically) to Immi. Hang in there!


----------



## faith555

CollegeGirl said:


> It took my panel doctor three weeks to even send my results (electronically) to Immi. Hang in there!


Hey Collegegirl,

Did u have ur medicals in Oz, cuz im planning to do them there , and hope that it wont take to long!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Nope, had them done in the US.


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> Today I received an email from my CO, telling me that the medical results regarding my stepson has been received in cairo post and will transfer to the health department in Australia tomorrow.
> 
> I really dont understand this lateness and laziness ?!?!? The results has been sent from Jordan to cairo on 17/7


Well.... Maybe it just took awhile for them to arrive. Egypt's postal service is not all that fast - ours things from Egypt to Australia took 2 months to arrive!

On the plus side at least the co told you what was happening .


----------



## KitKaat

Faith 

Yeah, unfortunately he's my CO ;PpP

CollegeGirl
I reckon ours much worse!!

Mish

Exactly, what you've mentioned is pretty accurate!!! My AFP national police check has been sent 2 times from Australia to my address in egypt and till that date I haven't received it yet!! Thanks God I have my brother there !!


----------



## sesocam

i've a question guys??

i was following other forums , and i noticed that there is something called (queued for final decision). i found it in indian forum , do we have the same in australian embassy in egypt or not ????

i mean the applicants in india and pakistan have been told that their file queued for final decision , then they usually know it is a matter of weeks to get the visa !!!

cuz the one who takes the decision is different than the one who process the file 

in egypt us it the same or the case officer like SY or anyone takes the decision ???!

plz reply !!!


----------



## Mish

No you are never told that you are in the queue for the final decision. The co makes the recommendation of the decision to the Australian who signs off on it and then the co emails you the decision. The non-Australian is not allowed by law to sign the decision. 

Very few embassy's tell you when you are in line for the decision.

Cairo usually say "they will notify you once a decision has been made".


----------



## Sydney

Hi guys,

I know your heart probably started beating faster when you got a notification about a new post in this thread (at least that what happens to me each time I get this kind of email  ), but I just wanted to let you know that we are hitting the 9 months mark (phew!) next week and still waiting waiting waiting........

Hope we all hear some good news soon!


----------



## R.A

It is exactly what I feel
Me too will hit 9 months next week


----------



## KitKaat

((
Exactly, happens to me too ... lol
We are already hit the 10 months waiting plus 3 days ;-)

Hope we hear some good news this month in this thread .....


----------



## montasbaby

Well hello all i am new here and we applied through Cairo for a PMV subclass 300 on the 17/7/2014 just a few days ago we received an email requesting for medical to be done and also requested military discharge papers. If the person who sent the email is our CO her initials are CA not one i see reading your posts, fingers crossed she is nice, I have written to her a couple of times and am waiting for a reply.


----------



## Sydney

montasbaby said:


> Well hello all i am new here and we applied through Cairo for a PMV subclass 300 on the 17/7/2014 just a few days ago we received an email requesting for medical to be done and also requested military discharge papers. If the person who sent the email is our CO her initials are CA not one i see reading your posts, fingers crossed she is nice, I have written to her a couple of times and am waiting for a reply.


Welcome to the waiting room montasbaby! 
I never heard about CA probably someone new. 
Counted 5 case officers so far so yours in number 6!


----------



## Mish

Sydney said:


> Welcome to the waiting room montasbaby!
> I never heard about CA probably someone new.
> Counted 5 case officers so far so yours in number 6!


CA is not new. I know someone who had her in 2012.

Just remember not all are full time. They could go and work in another area and we not know unless we email them all the time (which we should not). Our case officer was away for at least 2 months in another area during our processing and it could have been more.


----------



## Negative Ned

faith555 said:


> Hey KITKAAT;
> 
> Is ur Co I S? because he is mine and he is more than lazy , im talking from experience


Faith555 and Kitkaat!! Aughhhhh you are scaring me!

I have the same CO. 
To be honest he has been very prompt in his responses to me... I usually send IS essays. So far we have had acknowledgement of what is said/queried.. But as most, there is no sense of direction as to progress. 
Maybe I shouldn't even be requesting that since my partner and I only just applied last month.. but seeing as IS requested originals, I assumed he has been looking into our file?
Has anything as such been requested from either of you?
Could IS perhaps be busy and that flat-out??

I'll even be sending additional information in to him soon to add to the case, in regards to the wedding planning and what has been booked/purchased so far.



Have any of you done this?


----------



## Sydney

Negative Ned said:


> Faith555 and Kitkaat!! Aughhhhh you are scaring me!
> 
> I have the same CO.
> To be honest he has been very prompt in his responses to me... I usually send IS essays. So far we have had acknowledgement of what is said/queried.. But as most, there is no sense of direction as to progress.
> Maybe I shouldn't even be requesting that since my partner and I only just applied last month.. but seeing as IS requested originals, I assumed he has been looking into our file?
> Has anything as such been requested from either of you?
> Could IS perhaps be busy and that flat-out??
> 
> I'll even be sending additional information in to him soon to add to the case, in regards to the wedding planning and what has been booked/purchased so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you done this?


They do have a quick look at your application at the very beginning.


----------



## Mish

Negative Ned said:


> Faith555 and Kitkaat!! Aughhhhh you are scaring me!
> 
> I have the same CO.
> To be honest he has been very prompt in his responses to me... I usually send IS essays. So far we have had acknowledgement of what is said/queried.. But as most, there is no sense of direction as to progress.
> Maybe I shouldn't even be requesting that since my partner and I only just applied last month.. but seeing as IS requested originals, I assumed he has been looking into our file?
> Has anything as such been requested from either of you?
> Could IS perhaps be busy and that flat-out??
> 
> I'll even be sending additional information in to him soon to add to the case, in regards to the wedding planning and what has been booked/purchased so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you done this?


I believe they have list of things to ask for if not provided with the application ... we had a few things we were asked for after we lodged.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> I believe they have list of things to ask for if not provided with the application ... we had a few things we were asked for after we lodged.


HI MIsh, we were asked for the military discharge form, do you know if this is essential, if we don't have it will the visa be denied?


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> HI MIsh, we were asked for the military discharge form, do you know if this is essential, if we don't have it will the visa be denied?


I am pretty sure it is essential because without it he can't leave the country anyway. So if he got the visa and couldn't leave the country for 12 months because of the military then you would need to apply again because the date he must enter by can't be changed.

Has the case officer gotten back to you yet?


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> I am pretty sure it is essential because without it he can't leave the country anyway. So if he got the visa and couldn't leave the country for 12 months because of the military then you would need to apply again because the date he must enter by can't be changed.
> 
> Has the case officer gotten back to you yet?


yes i got an email saying he could provide an exemption from the military if he didn't have a discharge form. You say they can't leave the country without it ... they can leave the country without it , he has friends who have gone to live in other countries and did not need any form at all , so he wondered why Australia needed it ...on the immigration website it says if anyone has served in the military they need a discharge form but he hasn't so we never thought he would need it :/


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> yes i got an email saying he could provide an exemption from the military if he didn't have a discharge form. You say they can't leave the country without it ... they can leave the country without it , he has friends who have gone to live in other countries and did not need any form at all , so he wondered why Australia needed it ...on the immigration website it says if anyone has served in the military they need a discharge form but he hasn't so we never thought he would need it :/


My husband never served either and he needed one .... he is now exempt . I think I have mentioned before that we didn't know he needed discharge papers until we applied either as he had never served in the army.

In Egypt they can't get a passport without the permission of the military hense they can't leave the country. My husband has a friend who is in his deferred period still and he is overseas but has to come back because the passport is only valid for the deferred period.

Unfortunately you have to do what the co says.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> My husband never served either and he needed one .... he is now exempt . I think I have mentioned before that we didn't know he needed discharge papers until we applied either as he had never served in the army.
> 
> In Egypt they can't get a passport without the permission of the military hense they can't leave the country. My husband has a friend who is in his deferred period still and he is overseas but has to come back because the passport is only valid for the deferred period.
> 
> Unfortunately you have to do what the co says.


he already has a passport valid for another 3 years


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> he already has a passport valid for another 3 years


Unfortunately I don't think they will budge on it.

Our marriage celebrant didn't want to do a NOIM without Mohamed here and the case officer would not budge not the NOIM at all. She wouldn't accept only a letter from the celebrant.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> Unfortunately I don't think they will budge on it.
> 
> Our marriage celebrant didn't want to do a NOIM without Mohamed here and the case officer would not budge not the NOIM at all. She wouldn't accept only a letter from the celebrant.


oh ok i still have to sort that out also ...she requested it... i am waiting for him to get his signature witnessed


----------



## Sydney

Mish said:


> Unfortunately I don't think they will budge on it.
> 
> Our marriage celebrant didn't want to do a NOIM without Mohamed here and the case officer would not budge not the NOIM at all. She wouldn't accept only a letter from the celebrant.


Interesting... Our marriage celebrant did the NOIM without any problem with my signature only. She said that based on her experience it's acceptable if the partner is not living in Australia.


----------



## Mish

Sydney said:


> Interesting... Our marriage celebrant did the NOIM without any problem with my signature only. She said that based on her experience it's acceptable if the partner is not living in Australia.


It depends on the celebrant but it made it made it easier when he arrived because didn't need to worry about him providing POI to the celebrant


----------



## sesocam

guys , 

does visa 308/100 take longer processing time than PMV
???
we applied april 2014 no interview yet !!!
also my wife is eligible to get visa 100 straight away without waiting 2 years or even getting 309 !!! does it make any sense in the processing time !!!!


----------



## Mish

sesocam said:


> guys ,
> 
> does visa 308/100 take longer processing time than PMV
> ???
> we applied april 2014 no interview yet !!!
> also my wife is eligible to get visa 100 straight away without waiting 2 years or even getting 309 !!! does it make any sense in the processing time !!!!


Doesn't matter still same processing time.


----------



## Sydney

sesocam said:


> guys ,
> 
> does visa 308/100 take longer processing time than PMV
> ???
> we applied april 2014 no interview yet !!!
> also my wife is eligible to get visa 100 straight away without waiting 2 years or even getting 309 !!! does it make any sense in the processing time !!!!


309/100 takes about the same time as PMV which is 9-12 months at the moment.


----------



## R.A

Hi all 
I'd like to share my good news with you guys,
I got my 309 spouse visa granted yesterday Elhamdolelah 
Hope yours will be very soon inshallah


----------



## Mish

R.A said:


> Hi all
> I'd like to share my good news with you guys,
> I got my 309 spouse visa granted yesterday Elhamdolelah
> Hope yours will be very soon inshallah


Mabrook . Enjoy your new life in Australia


----------



## KitKaat

R.A said:


> Hi all
> I'd like to share my good news with you guys,
> I got my 309 spouse visa granted yesterday Elhamdolelah
> Hope yours will be very soon inshallah


Mabrooooooooouk
Congratulations !! At last we hear good news here in the waiting room !!


----------



## Sydney

R.A said:


> Hi all
> I'd like to share my good news with you guys,
> I got my 309 spouse visa granted yesterday Elhamdolelah
> Hope yours will be very soon inshallah


Congrats RA!!! Finally! Have a great life in Australia!


----------



## Negative Ned

R.A said:


> Hi all
> I'd like to share my good news with you guys,
> I got my 309 spouse visa granted yesterday Elhamdolelah
> Hope yours will be very soon inshallah


AUHHHHHHHHHH!!! I'm SO happy for you!!!

I'm sitting at work staring at this screen and I thought 'hmmm... we need some good news in this thread!' Then I read this comment...omgoshhh MY EYES LIT UP!

God bless.... Mabrook!!!!!!!!!!
Ya Rab, 3obal everyone here waiting!!!!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Sydney

Negative Ned said:


> AUHHHHHHHHHH!!! I'm SO happy for you!!!
> 
> I'm sitting at work staring at this screen and I thought 'hmmm... we need some good news in this thread!' Then I read this comment...omgoshhh MY EYES LIT UP!
> 
> God bless.... Mabrook!!!!!!!!!!
> Ya Rab, 3obal everyone here waiting!!!!!! How exciting!!!


Can you please keep staring at the screen because we applied a few days earlier than RA and still waiting...


----------



## Negative Ned

Sydney said:


> Can you please keep staring at the screen because we applied a few days earlier than RA and still waiting...


hahah! Sydney, you make me laugh.
Enshalla, you will be very soon....

AND MEE


----------



## waliku

This is good news R.A Congra.

We need more of this kind of news, I thought they have stopped granting visa's completely.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

Wonderful news! Thanks for sharing. Time to celebrate in together in Oz. 



R.A said:


> Hi all
> I'd like to share my good news with you guys,
> I got my 309 spouse visa granted yesterday Elhamdolelah
> Hope yours will be very soon inshallah


----------



## non

R.A said:


> Hi all
> I'd like to share my good news with you guys,
> I got my 309 spouse visa granted yesterday Elhamdolelah
> Hope yours will be very soon inshallah


Great news R.A congratulations ...mabrooooooook ..
inshallah moafageeen ....enjoy your new life in OZ

may I ask when did you do your interview?


----------



## montasbaby

Does anyone know about the medical for Cairo...we were asked to do it and requested medical and hiv and xray...well my fiance has gone to do it today and the doctor told him he didnt need the hiv that the form he had was old and they didn't even take his blood :/ help anyone i am hating this whole experience

I should mention he is Tunisian


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> Does anyone know about the medical for Cairo...we were asked to do it and requested medical and hiv and xray...well my fiance has gone to do it today and the doctor told him he didnt need the hiv that the form he had was old and they didn't even take his blood :/ help anyone i am hating this whole experience


Check with the case officer is the best bet. Have a look to see how recent the form is that was emailed from the case officer.

One of the more recent ones may have a different answer but when my husband had his done in April 2013 it was blood, xray, urine and eye test and then the dr asked him some questions.

I highly doubt they don't test for HIV as it is something that I believe can cost a lot of money.

Did he go to the place the embassy told him to go to?

I remember ringing the place the embassy said to go to and OMG it was sooooo hard because they not understand me. We just ended up going there and they told us to come back the next day.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Unless they changed that very recently, that's not the case. Permanent visas have required an HIV test for quite some time.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The whole point of the blood test is the HIV test - it's all they test for with the blood test.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> Check with the case officer is the best bet. Have a look to see how recent the form is that was emailed from the case officer.
> 
> One of the more recent ones may have a different answer but when my husband had his done in April 2013 it was blood, xray, urine and eye test and then the dr asked him some questions.
> 
> I highly doubt they don't test for HIV as it is something that I believe can cost a lot of money.
> 
> Did he go to the place the embassy told him to go to?
> 
> I remember ringing the place the embassy said to go to and OMG it was sooooo hard because they not understand me. We just ended up going there and they told us to come back the next day.


Yes he went to the place the form said to go to ..it's the only one in Tunisia, he said she took blood for other countries like Canada but said for Australia not needed :/ he went yesterday and had to go back today as she only works 1 hour a day , he did urine and xray and everything else ...I will write but they don't answer straight away , thanks for the answer  just feeling frustrtaed as everything i ask him to do someone over there says no .... not needed or can't do it


----------



## montasbaby

CollegeGirl said:


> The whole point of the blood test is the HIV test - it's all they test for with the blood test.


On his form from case officer says HIV test medical and xray :/


----------



## R.A

non said:


> Great news R.A congratulations ...mabrooooooook .. inshallah moafageeen ....enjoy your new life in OZ may I ask when did you do your interview?


It was in April 2014
Thank you guys and I wish the best of luck for you all 
It was the most stressful experience the one can have but ELhamdollelah it has ended with good news 
Rabna maakom w Inshallah you all get yours very soon


----------



## CollegeGirl

I think the person at that clinic is confused. It still states quite clearly on the Immi site than an HIV (blood) test is required. https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/health-exam.htm (look at the part for permanent/provisional applicants).


----------



## CollegeGirl

Also, look at the table under "temporary applicants." For Tunisia, if you were applying for a TEMPORARY visa you would only need the medical exam and the chest xray. Maybe she doesn't understand that the visa you're applying for is in fact a permanent one and requires the exam for a permanent visa, which includes the HIV test?


----------



## montasbaby

CollegeGirl said:


> I think the person at that clinic is confused. It still states quite clearly on the Immi site than an HIV (blood) test is required. https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/health-exam.htm (look at the part for permanent/provisional applicants).


yes i went looking on the website and i sent him all of that..i told him she has it wrong and thinks he is only visiting..he was going to go back


----------



## KitKaat

CG- Do you mean if someone undergo the blood test he/she may be eligible for the permanent visa subclass 100 before entering Australia?


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, KitKaat. When you apply for a Partner Visa 309 or 820, you are actually applying for both stages of the visa at the same time - both the temporary and permanent parts. You are paying for the processing of both parts up front. In two years, you are "reassessed" for permanent residency - it's consider verification that your relationship is still intact, NOT a new application. So an application for a Partner Visa, even the temporary (first stage) part, is considered an application for a permanent visa since it leads directly to one. 

This is why the highest level of medical is needed, I know it's confusing.


----------



## KitKaat

What if my partner granted the 309 instead of 100, in this case what steps should I undertake to switch it around ?


----------



## non

hi every one .. I would like to share with you that I have done my interview today ..


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> What if my partner granted the 309 instead of 100, in this case what steps should I undertake to switch it around ?


Usually they will grant the 100 if you give them the evidence. I have only heard of a couple that they didn't. I remember one emailed the permanent processing visa centre in Brisbane and then they were granted the 100.


----------



## Mish

non said:


> hi every one .. I would like to share with you that I have done my interview today ..


Woo hoo! How do you think you went?


----------



## Sydney

non said:


> hi every one .. I would like to share with you that I have done my interview today ..


Congrats non!

Nice to see them being very consistent in conducting interviews at 4 months mark


----------



## Sydney

Guys, just to let you know we have passed the 9.5 months mark and still waiting! Unbelievable...  

I was always feeling sorry for people who got left behind the main queue (25% of the cases as they say) because it made me feel like something is going wrong with the application. And now we are at the same situation.

I thought the hardest time is when you just applied and you see the endless wait in front of you. So it's definitely not. The end is the hardest! Especially if you are falling to the unlucky 25%.


----------



## Mish

Sydney said:


> Guys, just to let you know we have passed the 9.5 months mark and still waiting! Unbelievable...
> 
> I was always feeling sorry for people who got left behind the main queue (25% of the cases as they say) because it made me feel like something is going wrong with the application. And now we are at the same situation.
> 
> I thought the hardest time is when you just applied and you see the endless wait in front of you. So it's definitely not. The end is the hardest! Especially if you are falling to the unlucky 25%.


Cairo are pretty consistent (apart from RA but that is so she didn't need to leave oz as was so close). I know of others who were right near 10 months. We were just under 9 months and 3 weeks (I always thought it was delayed about a few days to a week because they needed an updated letter from the celebrant).

Hang in there ... not long to go now


----------



## Sydney

Mish said:


> Cairo are pretty consistent (apart from RA but that is so she didn't need to leave oz as was so close). I know of others who were right near 10 months. We were just under 9 months and 3 weeks (I always thought it was delayed about a few days to a week because they needed an updated letter from the celebrant).
> 
> Hang in there ... not long to go now


Thanks Mish! 

Every second now feels like forever...


----------



## Mish

Sydney said:


> Thanks Mish!
> 
> Every second now feels like forever...


Try waiting after you provide an updated letter from the celebrant .... that was the worst torture ever! Before that it was hard waiting especially after 9 months but when she requested the letter and we knew it was close but unsure how close that was like torture!


----------



## Sydney

Mish said:


> Try waiting after you provide an updated letter from the celebrant .... that was the worst torture ever! Before that it was hard waiting especially after 9 months but when she requested the letter and we knew it was close but unsure how close that was like torture!


Yes I can imagine that but trust me I'm feeling not much better when I don't hear from them at all. Maybe they just forgot about us?


----------



## Mish

Sydney said:


> Yes I can imagine that but trust me I'm feeling not much better when I don't hear from them at all. Maybe they just forgot about us?


Not likely. They would have a list of their current cases to keep track of them. Where I work we have a system where we see our current cases ... I imagine DIBP are the same. I know they attach emails to our cases because when I rang once and asked if the co had gotten something the person on the phone said that she had replied and mentioned the email being attached.


----------



## KitKaat

4 days left to hit the 11 months !


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> 4 days left to hit the 11 months !


I feel yours will be the exeption like Aki because of the security checks involved


----------



## CollegeGirl

KitKaat said:


> What if my partner granted the 309 instead of 100, in this case what steps should I undertake to switch it around ?


I can't remember - had you and your partner been married or de facto (living together) for three years or more (or for two years and you have a child together) at the time you applied for the visa? Those are the only ways to skip the 309 and go straight to the 100.

Unless, of course, it takes a full two years to process your 309 application, which would be awful.  That's the only other way.


----------



## KitKaat

When we applied we've been 6 years de-facto with 2 children


----------



## KitKaat

Mish -who's Aki?


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> Mish -who's Aki?


Akiwanamamo (I think). I couldn't remember their entire name earlier.


----------



## CollegeGirl

KitKaat said:


> When we applied we've been 6 years de-facto with 2 children


Ahh, that's right. Yes, you'll definitely go straight to the 100. If for some reason they only grant you a 309, you can contact the embassy and they'll fix it, but I really doubt they'll make that error given how long you've been together.


----------



## KitKaat

Mish- yeah yeah I do remember her, she was waiting 18 months for the grant! .... lets see my luck, maybe earlier maybe longer. I heard security check can take from 6 months to 2 years long depends.


----------



## non

Thanks to you Mish and Sydney

it was good I think


----------



## waliku

Sydney said:


> Guys, just to let you know we have passed the 9.5 months mark and still waiting! Unbelievable...
> 
> I was always feeling sorry for people who got left behind the main queue (25% of the cases as they say) because it made me feel like something is going wrong with the application. And now we are at the same situation.
> 
> I thought the hardest time is when you just applied and you see the endless wait in front of you. So it's definitely not. The end is the hardest! Especially if you are falling to the unlucky 25%.


It is a bit unfortunate but I think your visa is on way, we are on our 7th month since we applied and 6th month since we last got some thing to do (the interview). I had no idea it was going to take that long. With the unlucky 25% who over flow the 9 month was it based before July 2013 or now? As it seems to me everyone to be unlucky with migration these days


----------



## waliku

KitKaat said:


> What if my partner granted the 309 instead of 100, in this case what steps should I undertake to switch it around ?


If you check e-medical what type of visa does it say? If i check ours it say's Visa BC 100 - Spouse (Permanent) not user if this means it is been assessed for permanent.


----------



## KitKaat

waliku said:


> If you check e-medical what type of visa does it say? If i check ours it say's Visa BC 100 - Spouse (Permanent) not user if this means it is been assessed for permanent.


It says 309 provisional but I think they will correct it according to my relationship status +6yrs plus 2 child


----------



## Sydney

waliku said:


> It is a bit unfortunate but I think your visa is on way, we are on our 7th month since we applied and 6th month since we last got some thing to do (the interview). I had no idea it was going to take that long. With the unlucky 25% who over flow the 9 month was it based before July 2013 or now? As it seems to me everyone to be unlucky with migration these days


Thanks waliku!  Not long to go for you too!

My unlucky rate was based on the recent Cairo average which is 9.5 months (excluding the most unfortunate guys with longer security checks like Yemen or Syria) and on what they told us when we submitted the application.

Here is why it's 25%:
_We aim to process 75 per cent of Family Stream visa applications within timeframes detailed below. It should be noted that individual processing times will vary depending on a range of factors._
Family Visa Processing Times


----------



## Mish

waliku said:


> It is a bit unfortunate but I think your visa is on way, we are on our 7th month since we applied and 6th month since we last got some thing to do (the interview). I had no idea it was going to take that long. With the unlucky 25% who over flow the 9 month was it based before July 2013 or now? As it seems to me everyone to be unlucky with migration these days


Cairo go over 9 months on majority of visa's these days .... we must be all unlucky. But saying that DIBP say 12 months for high risk countries so we still get them before 12 months . I think we were 9 months 2 weeks and 5 days from memory.

On the positive note (because really we need positive) the 820 is super fast


----------



## waliku

KitKaat said:


> It says 309 provisional but I think they will correct it according to my relationship status +6yrs plus 2 child


Ok make sure they fix it for you. It doesn't look like you will have any problem.


----------



## waliku

Sydney,

That is good to know. But that is DIBP saying this, it will be interesting to see if a third body conducts independent assessment to verify this claim. The current services provided to customers is shocking...I mean you pay 3k-4k for the partner visa and then you get told "we will get to it when we get to it...wait 9-12 month". I used to work for DIAC as a contractor few years back and if you delay a project, it was kind of the end of the world for them.

Mish

Thanks, I think there should be some reforms or changes to the delays introduced. hopefully it is temporarily and in future it will be quicker. Yes DIBP need to detect fraudulent applicants for the purpose of the public interest and that can take some time.


----------



## Negative Ned

Any other good news dear members????
Looking forward to hearing something uplifting soon!! I hope people don't get their visas and forget to inform everyone the good news.


----------



## Sydney

Negative Ned said:


> Any other good news dear members????
> Looking forward to hearing something uplifting soon!! I hope people don't get their visas and forget to inform everyone the good news.


Still here...


----------



## KitKaat

Still waiting .... 

Thanks for asking Ned


----------



## waliku

Yep, still on the waiting game!!!
The more you are on it the harder it gets, every month it passes it is a new level.


----------



## soontowed

It was on my 6th month of waiting.. medical and police check will be done on Wenesday, visa should be ready by 7 months.. but need to go back to Phils to rectified my birth year in my passport. Hk are very effiecient if not only on my single mistake glad they still able to let me fix without giving me time frames, unlike my medical and Police I have 28 days time frame


----------



## Mish

soontowed said:


> It was on my 6th month of waiting.. medical and police check will be done on Wenesday, visa should be ready by 7 months.. but need to go back to Phils to rectified my birth year in my passport. Hk are very effiecient if not only on my single mistake glad they still able to let me fix without giving me time frames, unlike my medical and Police I have 28 days time frame


Did you lodge in Hong Kong? This is a thread for those that have lodged in Cairo, Egypt.

All embassies have different waiting times.


----------



## soontowed

Mish said:


> Did you lodge in Hong Kong? This is a thread for those that have lodged in Cairo, Egypt.
> 
> All embassies have different waiting times.


Aaww sorry too blind not to notice.. and yes it was lodge in Hongkong.. and tru different embasies different waiiting time, cause here in Hongkong we can met CO in person or talk tru phone at certain times, CO always gives us best option. I thank them J.C and L.O


----------



## Negative Ned

soontowed said:


> Aaww sorry too blind not to notice.. and yes it was lodge in Hongkong.. and tru different embasies different waiiting time, cause here in Hongkong we can met CO in person or talk tru phone at certain times, CO always gives us best option. I thank them J.C and L.O


Farout.

Lucky you lol.


----------



## Sydney

OMG!!!! Would you believe it guys! We just received the visa grant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I keep reading THE EMAIL again and again just to make sure that's the one! 

What a relieve! Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Negative Ned

sydney said:


> omg!!!! Would you believe it guys! We just received the visa grant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I keep reading the email again and again just to make sure that's the one! :d
> 
> what a relieve! Wow!!!!!!!!!


you put the biggest smile on my face at work!!!

Yesssssssssssss!!! God bless you!!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Negative Ned

Sydney said:


> OMG!!!! Would you believe it guys! We just received the visa grant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I keep reading THE EMAIL again and again just to make sure that's the one!
> 
> What a relieve! Wow!!!!!!!!!


PLEASE excuse my lack of knowledge.. but what happens now?
Are you able to just book tickets or do you have to wait for a physical stamp on the passport/sticker or what?

AHHHHH!!!!!! This is just fabulous news!!!
Mabrook!


----------



## waliku

Sydney said:


> OMG!!!! Would you believe it guys! We just received the visa grant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I keep reading THE EMAIL again and again just to make sure that's the one!
> 
> What a relieve! Wow!!!!!!!!!


Wooooooooooohoooooooooo!, What did i say.
Congratulations you did it!!!

Can i get my visa now


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ned, the visa is electronic, so no stickers anymore. Still a good idea to print the grant letter and carry it with you just in case there's a problem, but that rarely happens. As soon as your visa is granted, you can go book your tickets and make the move. You just have to make sure you fly into Aus before the "initial entry date" on the visa.


----------



## montasbaby

Sydney said:


> OMG!!!! Would you believe it guys! We just received the visa grant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I keep reading THE EMAIL again and again just to make sure that's the one!
> 
> What a relieve! Wow!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations


----------



## Negative Ned

I'm so happy I feel like I got it!
I can only imagine the relief and happiness when someone hears such lovely news, especially after the long wait.
Its forever! Cheers mate! Make sure you celebrate!


----------



## Negative Ned

CollegeGirl said:


> Ned, the visa is electronic, so no stickers anymore. Still a good idea to print the grant letter and carry it with you just in case there's a problem, but that rarely happens. As soon as your visa is granted, you can go book your tickets and make the move. You just have to make sure you fly into Aus before the "initial entry date" on the visa.


Sounds too easy, CollegeGirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Really? That's fantastic!


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Ned, the visa is electronic, so no stickers anymore. Still a good idea to print the grant letter and carry it with you just in case there's a problem, but that rarely happens. As soon as your visa is granted, you can go book your tickets and make the move. You just have to make sure you fly into Aus before the "initial entry date" on the visa.


Actually they WILL need to print it coming from Egypt as they will be asked to produce it as Cairo airport and Dubai airport because they can't get ETA's. Both airports asked to see it for my husband.


----------



## Mish

Congrats Sydney


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mish said:


> Actually they WILL need to print it coming from Egypt as they will be asked to produce it as Cairo airport and Dubai airport because they can't get ETA's. Both airports asked to see it for my husband.


I did say it was a good idea to print it and carry it with you.  But it's good to know about that requirement.


----------



## KitKaat

Syd you didn't provide form 80 to the embassy right ?


----------



## Sydney

Shookran my friends! It's such a pleasure to read all your comments. 

I'm so grateful I found this forum and I was not alone during this horrible journey.

I hope your visas are not far away either and the time will fly for you untill you get it.

All the best!


----------



## Sydney

KitKaat said:


> Syd you didn't provide form 80 to the embassy right ?


No they didn't ask us for the form 80.


----------



## Mish

The thing that is interesting is how much Cairo is like clockwork when there was only a few days difference between the processing times of both our visa's. I await the next one to see if it is still the same time for non-Egyptians.


----------



## sesocam

congratulation sydney , i'm very happy that the case officers are moving now 2 visas have been granted in the last 2 weeks which is good .

i've a question guys , 

it has been 5 monthd since we applied our 309/100 visa . and no interview till now next week is the begining of the 6 months ??? without interview , 
3 months ago they requested the original then they told our agent that no documents needed at thus stage !!!

now i heard from you guys that the interview usually after 4 months !!!!!

any idea ???? or anyone here had the interview that late ????

letting you know that the applicant is a female we have a child and applied visa 100 straightaway ????
any answer ??


----------



## Sydney

sesocam said:


> congratulation sydney , i'm very happy that the case officers are moving now 2 visas have been granted in the last 2 weeks which is good .
> 
> i've a question guys ,
> 
> it has been 5 monthd since we applied our 309/100 visa . and no interview till now next week is the begining of the 6 months ??? without interview ,
> 3 months ago they requested the original then they told our agent that no documents needed at thus stage !!!
> 
> now i heard from you guys that the interview usually after 4 months !!!!!
> 
> any idea ???? or anyone here had the interview that late ????
> 
> letting you know that the applicant is a female we have a child and applied visa 100 straightaway ????
> any answer ??


Thanks sesocam!

It should be around 4-5 months if your wife is Egyptian.

They have different timeframes for different countries.


----------



## KitKaat

After 3 months from applying they requested the interview for my partner (syrian)


----------



## Mish

Ours was 4 months. If they don't need one they will to say so, until they expect it any time.

You have SY from memory? I know she recently had a month off so she is probably just catching up. She will let you know when or if required.


----------



## sesocam

My wife is Egyptian !!!!!!!

do you think there is no interview ?? does it happen with any one here ??
may be cuz we have a child


----------



## Mish

Child doesn't make a difference. Kitkaat and her partner have a child and he still had to have an interview. 

There is another person waiting 5 months and they haven't had an interview yet.

The last person we saw not have to have an interview they were notified by their case officer that it was waived.

All you do is wait.


----------



## waliku

Mish said:


> The thing that is interesting is how much Cairo is like clockwork when there was only a few days difference between the processing times of both our visa's. I await the next one to see if it is still the same time for non-Egyptians.


I'm hoping to get the Grant within the 9 month time frame of Cairo.


----------



## couscous

Hi guys, happy to share our great news! Our visa got granted this morning! 3 weeks to 9 months.no interview! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mish

couscous said:


> Hi guys, happy to share our great news! Our visa got granted this morning! 3 weeks to 9 months.no interview! Good luck everyone!


Mabrook! Looks like Cairo are on a roll . Enjoy your life in oz.


----------



## KitKaat

Congratulations couscous!!! !!!!
Have a gr8 life in Australia my friend 

Btw, did u provide form 80 to the embassy ?


----------



## KitKaat

Mish I think the waiting list should be updated as there were few people waiting from cairo is missing/new in the list


----------



## waliku

KitKaat said:


> Mish I think the waiting list should be updated as there were few people waiting from cairo is missing/new in the list


==============================================
==============================================
a - 300 February 2013 (approved July 2014)
ia - 309 September 2013 (?)
k - 309 October 2013 
R - 309 November 2013 (approved August 2014)
S - 300 November 2013 (approved September 2014)
c - 300 December 2013 (approved September 2014) 
H - 300 January 2013
W - 309 February 2014
f - 309 March 2014 
P - 300 March 2014 
s - 309 April 2014
non - 309 April 2014
NN - 300 July 2014
Mon- 300 July 2014
==============================================
==============================================


----------



## KitKaat

Thanks waliku


----------



## Sydney

couscous said:


> Hi guys, happy to share our great news! Our visa got granted this morning! 3 weeks to 9 months.no interview! Good luck everyone!


Big congrats couscous!!!! Wow!!! That was quick and no interview! 
Have a great life in Australia!

It seems like Moroccans still get processed faster than Egyptians.


----------



## Mish

Sydney said:


> It seems like Moroccans still get processed faster than Egyptians.


Alot slower for them now where Egyptian have stayed consistent with 9-10 months.

Moroccans have almost doubled since they were 4-5 months and now 8-8.5 months.

We should start making a list of processing times per country of application for Cairo embassy .

I think Faith is our next Moroccan so will be interesting if she is around the 8-8.5 months too.


----------



## Sydney

Mish said:


> Alot slower for them now where Egyptian have stayed consistent with 9-10 months.
> 
> Moroccans have almost doubled since they were 4-5 months and now 8-8.5 months.
> 
> We should start making a list of processing times per country of application for Cairo embassy .
> 
> I think Faith is our next Moroccan so will be interesting if she is around the 8-8.5 months too.


I have added countries to my first post in this thread.


----------



## montasbaby

Tunisia is mine 



Sydney said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My fiancé applied for PMV in Cairo in November 2013.
> 
> Just wondering how many others here are in 'the same boat'. When did you apply? What type of visa? Have you had your interview yet?
> 
> I hope we all get the approval soon and good luck to us all.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> a - Yemen - 300 February 2013 (approved July 2014)
> ia - 309 September 2013 (?)
> k - Syria - 309 October 2013
> R - Egypt - 309 November 2013 (approved August 2014)
> S - Egypt - 300 November 2013 (approved September 2014)
> c - Morocco - 300 December 2013 (approved September 2014)
> H - Egypt - 300 January 2013
> W - 309 February 2014
> P - Morocco - 300 March 2014
> s - 309 April 2014
> f - Morocco - 309 May 2014
> non - 309 April 2014
> NN - 300 July 2014
> Mon- Tunisia 300 July 2014


----------



## sesocam

ours april 2014 egyptian


----------



## montasbaby

Congratulations 



couscous said:


> Hi guys, happy to share our great news! Our visa got granted this morning! 3 weeks to 9 months.no interview! Good luck everyone!


----------



## KitKaat

a - Yemen - 300 February 2013 (approved July 2014)
ia - 309 September 2013 (?)
k - Syria - 309 October 2013*
R - Egypt - 309 November 2013 (approved August 2014)
S - Egypt - 300 November 2013 (approved September 2014)
c - Morocco - 300 December 2013 (approved September 2014)*
H - Egypt - 300 January 2013
W - 309 February 2014
P - Morocco - 300 March 2014*
s - Egypt 309 April 2014
f - Morocco - 309 May 2014*
non - 309 April 2014
NN - 300 July 2014
Mon- Tunisia 300 July 2014


----------



## waliku

Correct me if I'm wrong the remaining are from Sudan, as per below.

====================================
a - Yemen - 300 February 2013 (approved July 2014)
ia - 309 September 2013 (?)
k - Syria - 309 October 2013*
R - Egypt - 309 November 2013 (approved August 2014)
S - Egypt - 300 November 2013 (approved September 2014)
c - Morocco - 300 December 2013 (approved September 2014)*
H - Egypt - 300 January 2013
W - Sudan- 309 February 2014
P - Morocco - 300 March 2014*
s - Egypt 309 April 2014
f - Morocco - 309 May 2014*
non - Sudan- 309 April 2014
NN - Sudan- 300 July 2014
Mon- Tunisia 300 July 2014


----------



## non

Sydney said:


> OMG!!!! Would you believe it guys! We just received the visa grant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I keep reading THE EMAIL again and again just to make sure that's the one!
> 
> What a relieve! Wow!!!!!!!!!


congratulations ..mabroooooook


----------



## non

montasbaby said:


> Tunisia is mine


ours Sudan April 2014


----------



## Hassali.abdi

waliku said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong the remaining are from Sudan, as per below.
> 
> ====================================
> a - Yemen - 300 February 2013 (approved July 2014)
> ia - 309 September 2013 (?)
> k - Syria - 309 October 2013*
> R - Egypt - 309 November 2013 (approved August 2014)
> S - Egypt - 300 November 2013 (approved September 2014)
> c - Morocco - 300 December 2013 (approved September 2014)*
> H - Egypt - 300 January 2013
> W - Sudan- 309 February 2014
> P - Morocco - 300 March 2014*
> s - Egypt 309 April 2014
> f - Morocco - 309 May 2014*
> non - Sudan- 309 April 2014
> NN - Sudan- 300 July 2014
> Mon- Tunisia 300 July 2014


Ours Kenya-309/100 -15th July 2014.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Ours Kenya-309/100 -15th July 2014.


Sorry Hassali, this thread is for those that have lodged in Cairo, Egypt.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Sorry Hassali, this thread is for those that have lodged in Cairo, Egypt.


Oh! Sorry, but I have seen Yemen, I thought that it is for those who applied in Africa and Asia.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Oh! Sorry, but I have seen Yemen, I thought that it is for those who applied in Africa and Asia.


Just for those that applied in Cairo. The Yemen one he was residing in Cairo at the time he lodged.


----------



## Hala

I can't believe it, I just received my grant letter!!

So happy and excited, and wanted to share it with everyone


----------



## EDT

Hala said:


> I can't believe it, I just received my grant letter!!
> 
> So happy and excited, and wanted to share it with everyone


How long was your process ?


----------



## montasbaby

Congratulations another one from Cairo 



Hala said:


> I can't believe it, I just received my grant letter!!
> 
> So happy and excited, and wanted to share it with everyone


----------



## Mish

Hala said:


> I can't believe it, I just received my grant letter!!
> 
> So happy and excited, and wanted to share it with everyone


Woo hoo congrats! Cairo are on a role at the moment


----------



## non

Hala said:


> I can't believe it, I just received my grant letter!!
> 
> So happy and excited, and wanted to share it with everyone


1000000 mabroooooook


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both... Your patience has been rewarded...


----------



## KitKaat

Dear friends 
I decided to take my children to Australia. Can't wait and see my child's condition getting worse everyday. I know its going to be hard for me and my partner but its all good for my baby :'( 

Soon we will reach one year waiting for the visa. 

Congratulations hala for the visa, wish you all the luck


----------



## Hala

9 months!!


EDT said:


> How long was your process ?


----------



## waliku

This is great news, congratulation Hala, does that mean you applied December 2013?

Still haven't seen any 2014 approvals from cairo yet


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> Dear friends
> I decided to take my children to Australia. Can't wait and see my child's condition getting worse everyday. I know its going to be hard for me and my partner but its all good for my baby :'(
> 
> Soon we will reach one year waiting for the visa.
> 
> Congratulations hala for the visa, wish you all the luck


Awwww am so sorry you have to go back on your own. Hope it isn't too hard on you and your partner.

Have you sent IS an email to tell him?

If you and your partner were legally married you could apply for a family sponsored visa for him.

Inshallah it is not too much longer.


----------



## Sydney

Hala said:


> I can't believe it, I just received my grant letter!!
> 
> So happy and excited, and wanted to share it with everyone


Wow!!!!! That's great news! Congratulations!!! Have a wonderful life in Australia with your partner!!!


----------



## Sydney

KitKaat said:


> Dear friends
> I decided to take my children to Australia. Can't wait and see my child's condition getting worse everyday. I know its going to be hard for me and my partner but its all good for my baby :'(
> 
> Soon we will reach one year waiting for the visa.
> 
> Congratulations hala for the visa, wish you all the luck


Hi KitKaat,

So sorry you have to go back to Australia without your partner.

It's a tough decision, but I'm sure your are doing the right thing. 
I hope the time will fly for you really quickly and your partner will join you in Australia very very soon.

Good luck and all the best to you and your family!!!!


----------



## faith555

Hey every body,
Im in Oz for the Time Beeing , and Big congrats to all those who got There visa , very happy for them 
As usual my co is always missing something ! He asked me to do the medicals after 4months almost, and u cant beleive it , he send us the request using the wrong email adress, and he cc me for the first Time !!!
Day after day he's confirmons to me that he does not take the cases seriously  and that's is scaring because our Life depend kind of on his décision


----------



## Sydney

faith555 said:


> Hey every body,
> Im in Oz for the Time Beeing , and Big congrats to all those who got There visa , very happy for them
> As usual my co is always missing something ! He asked me to do the medicals after 4months almost, and u cant beleive it , he send us the request using the wrong email adress, and he cc me for the first Time !!!
> Day after day he's confirmons to me that he does not take the cases seriously  and that's is scaring because our Life depend kind of on his décision


Hey faith,
Welcome to Oz! I hope you like it here! 
I know how stressful it is for you, but I think it's a good thing IS requested your medicals (and you finally received an email from him!), because it means that the wheels are turning. 
Just make sure to send your CO all the new evidences once it's ready. 
Good luck!


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Hey every body,
> Im in Oz for the Time Beeing , and Big congrats to all those who got There visa , very happy for them
> As usual my co is always missing something ! He asked me to do the medicals after 4months almost, and u cant beleive it , he send us the request using the wrong email adress, and he cc me for the first Time !!!
> Day after day he's confirmons to me that he does not take the cases seriously  and that's is scaring because our Life depend kind of on his décision


Welcome to Australia! Have you double checked the email address you provided to make sure it is correct?

I would be peeved having to do the medicals in Australia when they cost like 5 times the amount that they do in Egypt/Morocco etc.

Make sure you take photos with your husband's friends and family as they are after pics with family and friends not of you and your husband alone.

Make sure you open a joint bank account too.

When you provide the evidence email IS as well as attaching it to your online account.

Stay safe and don't go out alone. Sydney is not safe at the moment for Muslim girls to walk around on their own.


----------



## Sydney

Mish said:


> Stay safe and don't go out alone. Sydney is not safe at the moment for Muslim girls to walk around on their own.


Wow! Are you serious? How do you know about it?


----------



## Mish

Sydney said:


> Wow! Are you serious? How do you know about it?


News articles and Facebook. One had coffee thrown in their faces, been abused by people.


----------



## montasbaby

the coffee incident happened in Brisbane  but I am so sad seeing all of this happening here ...


Mish said:


> News articles and Facebook. One had coffee thrown in their faces, been abused by people.


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> the coffee incident happened in Brisbane  but I am so sad seeing all of this happening here ...


The one I read happened in Sydney so must have happened in both places. Also someome getting chased in their car and had to take back roads to work in fear of being followed to work.

It is so sad to see this happening and the girls being targeted because they are easily identified


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> Welcome to Australia! Have you double checked the email address you provided to make sure it is correct?
> 
> I would be peeved having to do the medicals in Australia when they cost like 5 times the amount that they do in Egypt/Morocco etc.
> 
> Make sure you take photos with your husband's friends and family as they are after pics with family and friends not of you and your husband alone.
> 
> Make sure you open a joint bank account too.
> 
> When you provide the evidence email IS as well as attaching it to your online account.
> 
> Stay safe and don't go out alone. Sydney is not safe at the moment for Muslim girls to walk around on their own.


Or course i did, we have been corresponding with him since may using the adress of my husband , and we have never ever seen the email adress that IS used this Time, luckilly for me he Cc me (wich was a first?!)

I sent him back and email explaining for him that he used the rong email and asked him to confirm for me that e received my unswer but as usual he does not care!!

It was a very Big mistake from his side, its Like he is sending confidential infos about my case to another person that i do not know!!!!!!

Do u think that is a normal thing?!!

And im in Melbourne , its very safe here i guess , and people are friendly , Also the medicals cost arround 350 dollar in my country plus translation fees( from frensh to english) wich make them very cheap for me here in Melbourne , i booked with bupa and sent him the receipt, but my co does not care lol


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Or course i did, we have been corresponding with him since may using the adress of my husband , and we have never ever seen the email adress that IS used this Time, luckilly for me he Cc me (wich was a first?!)
> 
> I sent him back and email explaining for him that he used the rong email and asked him to confirm for me that e received my unswer but as usual he does not care!!
> 
> It was a very Big mistake from his side, its Like he is sending confidential infos about my case to another person that i do not know!!!!!!
> 
> Do u think that is a normal thing?!!
> 
> And im in Melbourne , its very safe here i guess , and people are friendly , Also the medicals cost arround 350 dollar in my country plus translation fees( from frensh to english) wich make them very cheap for me here in Melbourne , i booked with bupa and sent him the receipt, but my co does not care lol


Not sure why you would have had to get the medicals translated my husband never did. They were about 70-80aud in Egypt .

I heard of someone else recently at a different embassy where a wrong email address was used. Not good! One would think it would be considered a breach.

Just curious the email address is it similar or start with the same letter as your husband's? Just wondering if he selected the wrong one by mistake.

He should reply within 7 days (I think). Otherwise you could always email the email address and see if any other emails have been sent their by mistake.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> Not sure why you would have had to get the medicals translated my husband never did. They were about 70-80aud in Egypt .
> 
> I heard of someone else recently at a different embassy where a wrong email address was used. Not good! One would think it would be considered a breach.
> 
> Just curious the email address is it similar or start with the same letter as your husband's? Just wondering if he selected the wrong one by mistake.
> 
> He should reply within 7 days (I think). Otherwise you could always email the email address and see if any other emails have been sent their by mistake.


Yeah ,both emails have the same name, so 100 was a mistake from his side
And in morocco, i have to do the medicals in rabat, and they have to translate them from frensh to english, because everything There is in frensh or Arabic

Do u think that my interview might be soon because he asked for the medicals?


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Yeah ,both emails have the same name, so 100 was a mistake from his side
> And in morocco, i have to do the medicals in rabat, and they have to translate them from frensh to english, because everything There is in frensh or Arabic
> 
> Do u think that my interview might be soon because he asked for the medicals?


Well that explains it ... just not fully checking before sending the email. He obviously uses outlook at did the thing where you type the first few letters and select the email address. Bad mistake on his behalf.

Hard to say about interviews as there is no consistency anymore with them. Morocco use to be May and November but this year not. They will notify you if and when one is required.

IS might wait till you are back in Morocco as phone calls between Australia and Egypt are very expensive.


----------



## montasbaby

We did our medical in Tunis and it would have been in French or Arabic but it was sent via E-medical so no need to translate the results. Strange you need do it :/ 


faith555 said:


> And in morocco, i have to do the medicals in rabat, and they have to translate them from frensh to english, because everything There is in frensh or Arabic


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> We did our medical in Tunis and it would have been in French or Arabic but it was sent via E-medical so no need to translate the results. Strange you need do it :/


I thought that too considering you are not allowed to see the results.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> I thought that too considering you are not allowed to see the results.


Well that what they told me when i called the practice to Check the price, they were adding translation fees, i found it weird too because they are working with canadian embassy too , so i thought that the result must Côme in english ,wich is not the case!!


----------



## KitKaat

Thanks girls

I've let IS know everything new happens beforehand.
Today I arrived in Melbourne, OMG I was away from Australia nearly 5 years .... so glad to see my country again. Melbourne is the best state ever, they have no discrimination. The best thing in Melbourne its very multicultural state which you hardly see racist ppl.


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> Thanks girls
> 
> I've let IS know everything new happens beforehand.
> Today I arrived in Melbourne, OMG I was away from Australia nearly 5 years .... so glad to see my country again. Melbourne is the best state ever, they have no discrimination. The best thing in Melbourne its very multicultural state which you hardly see racist ppl.


Welcome home . Hopefully you didn't have too much drama leaving Cairo airport.

Unfortunately every place in Australia has discrimination it is just that the media doesn't report alot of it. But saying that Australia wide it is only a small minority that do it.

Sometimes I wonder if we just don't see it. Recently I heard that men are still paid more than women for the same job and that really surprised me because where I work both are paid that same!

Funny story for you ... when these 2 phillipino women found out my husband was from Egypt they wanted a photo with him. I guess it is not every day you come to Brisbane on a holiday and meet an Egyptian.


----------



## non

Hi every one 
My co. did an interview with my partner yesterday and 

today I signed a statutory declaration in front of Mr.A.k


----------



## Mish

non said:


> Hi every one
> My co. did an interview with my partner yesterday and
> 
> today I signed a statutory declaration in front of Mr.A.k


Hopefully not much longer for you


----------



## Patient

Congrats to everyone that has has their visas granted recently!! 

I have i quick question for anyone that might have some advice... 
My fiance and i have just arrived back from a wonderful month together in Indonesia, and before we left we emailed our CO to advise of our travel plans & sent her our itineraries. We also said that we would later be uploading the itineraries and evidence from the trip to our online application and asked if there was anything else we needed to notify her of in regards to the trip or anything else we should be aware of?? She replied about 10 days later while we were already on our trip:

_Please accept my sincere apologies in getting back to you.
I confirm receiving your email with thanks as well as the evidence of travel. 
Please be advised that no additional documents or information needed at this stage of processing and that I will get back to you as soon as the application is finalised_

Can anyone tell me... does this mean that now we are back we SHOULD NOT upload the evidence of our travel and time spent together? We are confused as the CO said no further evidence or documents are needed. Any thoughts anyone? Help Please!


----------



## non

Any news ?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Patient said:


> Congrats to everyone that has has their visas granted recently!!
> 
> I have i quick question for anyone that might have some advice...
> My fiance and i have just arrived back from a wonderful month together in Indonesia, and before we left we emailed our CO to advise of our travel plans & sent her our itineraries. We also said that we would later be uploading the itineraries and evidence from the trip to our online application and asked if there was anything else we needed to notify her of in regards to the trip or anything else we should be aware of?? She replied about 10 days later while we were already on our trip:
> 
> Please accept my sincere apologies in getting back to you.
> I confirm receiving your email with thanks as well as the evidence of travel.
> Please be advised that no additional documents or information needed at this stage of processing and that I will get back to you as soon as the application is finalised
> 
> Can anyone tell me... does this mean that now we are back we SHOULD NOT upload the evidence of our travel and time spent together? We are confused as the CO said no further evidence or documents are needed. Any thoughts anyone? Help Please!


Dear patient

Why to worry? The email you received from your CO is straightforward. No more evidence/documents are needed fron you. why don't relax and wait for the grant.

If you start submitting again more docs, it means that you don't follow the instruction given to you by your CO. I wouldn't have upload any more documents unless requested.

Regards
Hassan


----------



## EDT

Patient said:


> Congrats to everyone that has has their visas granted recently!!
> 
> I have i quick question for anyone that might have some advice...
> My fiance and i have just arrived back from a wonderful month together in Indonesia, and before we left we emailed our CO to advise of our travel plans & sent her our itineraries. We also said that we would later be uploading the itineraries and evidence from the trip to our online application and asked if there was anything else we needed to notify her of in regards to the trip or anything else we should be aware of?? She replied about 10 days later while we were already on our trip:
> 
> _Please accept my sincere apologies in getting back to you.
> I confirm receiving your email with thanks as well as the evidence of travel.
> Please be advised that no additional documents or information needed at this stage of processing and that I will get back to you as soon as the application is finalised_
> 
> Can anyone tell me... does this mean that now we are back we SHOULD NOT upload the evidence of our travel and time spent together? We are confused as the CO said no further evidence or documents are needed. Any thoughts anyone? Help Please!


Sit, relax and wait for your grant


----------



## CollegeGirl

I agree. No further documents needed means she is satisfied with what you've provided. Sit back, relax, and wait.


----------



## Patient

Thanks for the advice Hassan, EDT and CG!!

Now that i've heard it from you guys it does seem very logical that no more evidence is needed... exactly what the CO said! 

...But you know when its your own application you just over think and worry about everything... probably right up until you get that golden email granting the visa! hahaha

Thanks for putting our minds at ease, don't know where we would be with out you guys and everyone else in this forum!


----------



## Negative Ned

Congrats to all the lovely people that have been granted their visas 
I'm sure you must feel relieved after such a long wait.
God bless your lives in Australia.

KitKaat... I'm so sorry to hear that you had to travel without your husband dear. I hope God unites you both very soon. I know it must be hard with an unwell child but God never forsakes anyone. I'm sure you took the right decision for the treatment of your child.

As for IS, this is very upsetting. I also have received no correspondence from him whatsoever and I am beginning to think he could have been emailing the wrong people. Not because of the above mentioned incident but because even when he emailed me to confirm whether I had received the Acknowledgment of Receipt after lodging, I actually hadn't and he had to resend it.

I will keep faith and hope that since Cairo is functioning like clock-work now, it will be okay.


----------



## sesocam

hey guys 

next week will be 7 months since we applied for visa 309/100 , the CO hasn't asked for interview till now , it is strange as most of you guys told me the interview about 4 to 5 months from the lodgment date !!!!!!
is the reason for that cuz we hve a child so no interview and our case is genuine ?????

another thing my wife and son medicals should expire 11/11/2014 so i asked my agent to send email to the CO if we can do the medicals again to fast the processing 
and we got the answer from the case officer ( the medicals will expire 3/12/2014 and she said ( 
Kindly note that the medical clearance is valid till 3 December 2014.

Please be assured that you will be advised if Ms xxxxxx is required to re-undergo medical checks.)

any idea ?????


----------



## Mish

sesocam said:


> hey guys
> 
> next week will be 7 months since we applied for visa 309/100 , the CO hasn't asked for interview till now , it is strange as most of you guys told me the interview about 4 to 5 months from the lodgment date !!!!!!
> is the reason for that cuz we hve a child so no interview and our case is genuine ?????
> 
> another thing my wife and son medicals should expire 11/11/2014 so i asked my agent to send email to the CO if we can do the medicals again to fast the processing
> and we got the answer from the case officer ( the medicals will expire 3/12/2014 and she said (
> Kindly note that the medical clearance is valid till 3 December 2014.
> 
> Please be assured that you will be advised if Ms xxxxxx is required to re-undergo medical checks.)
> 
> any idea ?????


The reason for no interview can also be the length of time you have been together. We had one applicant with her fiance for 8 years or so from memory and the interview was waived.

Also the person that had their interview waived got their visa faster than those that did not. Was only about 1ish months faster but anything that cuts down the waiting time is good.

In regards to the medicals can mean a few things. One being they could be granting it soon or maybe the case officer will extend the medicals (some will do that instead of making you do the again).

Just sit back and relax and hopefully the grant is not too far away.


----------



## waliku

Folks.

What is happening in the Cairo world, October seems to be a bit quite for Cairo..Freeze Time?.

I still haven't heard anything for myself, we will hit 9 month after two weeks.


----------



## Mish

waliku said:


> Folks.
> 
> What is happening in the Cairo world, October seems to be a bit quite for Cairo..Freeze Time?.
> 
> I still haven't heard anything for myself, we will hit 9 month after two weeks.


With the exception of Kitkaat you are next in line.

It should not take any longer than another 5 weeks. I have not seen anyone that is not required to do a form 80 that applied at Cairo take longer than 9 months and 3 weeks.

You are on the home stretch now


----------



## waliku

Mish said:


> With the exception of Kitkaat you are next in line.
> 
> It should not take any longer than another 5 weeks. I have not seen anyone that is not required to do a form 80 that applied at Cairo take longer than 9 months and 3 weeks.
> 
> You are on the home stretch now


Thank you Mish,

Hopefully it is not long from now, it is getting very hard.


----------



## KitKaat

Hey .. I am getting busy overhere trying to get my P's license ... but my partner called his CO and "IS" told him not to do the medical examination only if we requested from you. The OIGIS told me to contact them by Feb 2015 if nothing happened. Not sure what to do ... only sitting back and wait lol


----------



## waliku

I spoke too soon , Visa has been Granted!!

Few hours back we received the Grant Letter, Finally! and the Game is over for as. Exactly 8.5 months, can't believe it.

Thanks to everyone and Good Luck.


----------



## montasbaby

Congratulations!!!



waliku said:


> I spoke too soon , Visa has been Granted!!
> 
> Few hours back we received the Grant Letter, Finally! and the Game is over for as. Exactly 8.5 months, can't believe it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone and Good Luck.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both on the wonderful news Waliku. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## non

waliku said:


> I spoke too soon , Visa has been Granted!!
> 
> Few hours back we received the Grant Letter, Finally! and the Game is over for as. Exactly 8.5 months, can't believe it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone and Good Luck.


congratulations 

1000.0000 Mabroooooooooook ...:Alhamdollah ....


----------



## waliku

Thanks everyone, hopefully you will get yours very soon as well.
The secrete to the waiting game is to make yourself busy some where else.


----------



## Mish

Mabrook Waliku. Enjoy Australia. When do you arrive? 

Inshallah Kitkaat doesn't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## waliku

Hi Mish, Inshallah Next Month.
Yes hopefully Kitkaat visa is not far as well.


----------



## Patient

waliku said:


> I spoke too soon , Visa has been Granted!!
> 
> Few hours back we received the Grant Letter, Finally! and the Game is over for as. Exactly 8.5 months, can't believe it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone and Good Luck.


Congratulations Waliku!!! Thats great news, wishing you both all the best for your life together in Australia! 

Would i be correct in saying the last 3 visa's have granted have been at the 8.5 month mark? Are Cairo catching up a bit?!!! I'm feeling excited and hopeful!


----------



## Mish

Patient said:


> Congratulations Waliku!!! Thats great news, wishing you both all the best for your life together in Australia!
> 
> Would i be correct in saying the last 3 visa's have granted have been at the 8.5 month mark? Are Cairo catching up a bit?!!! I'm feeling excited and hopeful!


From what I have seen those outside of Egypt are around 8.5 months where in Egypt (if interview required) are around 9.5 months.

It is interesting how Egyptian takes longer.

Looks like you are next


----------



## sesocam

congratulations waliku , i'm happy that we hear new visa grants


----------



## faith555

Hey everybody;

I just came Back from OZ, 2 days ago, and i sent an Email to my CO letting him know that i am back to my country( I ALREADY INFORMED HIM ABOUT MY TRIP TO OZ), and also attached some new proofs , in my email , i precised that i left australia and that i am back to my country now, also as he made a mistake last time using a wrong email adress, i reconfirmed the email and gave him my phone asking him to confirm the reception of my email.

30 Min later, he called me, and he was completely confused, he was asking me when i planning to leave australia!!!!! and he was saying that my tourist visa was expired lol wich is not the case!!

I tried to make him understand that im no longer in australia , and that's why i sent him the email mentionning in the subject that i want to inform my co that i am back to my country!!!!

So now, he confirmed to me that he is not focus at all when he reads the emails!!!

in the end of the call he said ah ok its ok all good now , i just want to confirm that i got ur email, grrrrrrrr now im totally confused and i m 100% sur that i am not in good hands  
he is always missing something what do u think i should do?
Any advise , what do u think?


----------



## Mish

Hmmm that is an interesting one Faith. A few of you have him.

I am very hesitant to say to make a complaint incase it jeapordises your application. 

I would post in Ask Mark and ask him as I am sure he would have dealt with incompetent case officers in his time.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> Hmmm that is an interesting one Faith. A few of you have him.
> 
> I am very hesitant to say to make a complaint incase it jeapordises your application.
> 
> I would post in Ask Mark and ask him as I am sure he would have dealt with incompetent case officers in his time.


He is incompetent and he is making my waiting time harder because of his "work" ; i already sent him email before i went to oz and he confirmed that he got it, and i snet him some certified copies from oz too, plus he asked for the medicals when i was there, and i did them, also in my plane tickets he had the dates 
so when i came back i just want to let him know and send him some pics from the trip that was it , a normal email nothing more, but he surprised me with his call , asking me when im planing to go back to my country !!!!
i was shocked really, im soooo scared of him now, i can not describe my feeling  and i dont know what to do


----------



## Mish

I am sooooo sorry Faith. We had SY and she was fantastic and so professional and nice.


Hopefully Mark will have a suggestion for you.

Has he requested an interview yet or said if it isn't required?


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> I am sooooo sorry Faith. We had SY and she was fantastic and so professional and nice.
> 
> Hopefully Mark will have a suggestion for you.
> 
> Has he requested an interview yet or said if it isn't required?


Mark didnt help much, he just gave me a link for the feedback 
And no he did not say anything about the interview, he just made me confused and made this waiting periode more difficult


----------



## Mish

I was telling my husband about IS and he said he is useless too. When he went for interview and told IS at the counter he was to see SY he was told to take a seat and then SY asked why he didn't tell them he was there .... he had told IS!! Useless!!


----------



## KitKaat

OMG 

I am worried now :-(


----------



## Negative Ned

Wow........

Mr IS...... we have a little drama on our hands....
Why oh why!!!!!

Could he possibly be THAT busy?? Hmm..

I haven't heard back anything either.


----------



## Negative Ned

He called you!!! That's great though..
It has to be good when you have the chance to speak to them and make an impression, right?


----------



## faith555

Negative Ned said:


> He called you!!! That's great though..
> It has to be good when you have the chance to speak to them and make an impression, right?


Busy!!! it's his job, and he has to know the details of all the cases that he manage , beeing confused when u call an applicant is not a good thing at all, specially if everything were detailed in my email as i said before , i really fear him now, and i have nothing to do , my husband and i thinking to write him a new email more detailed (even if all our previous emails were very detailed and clear) .

im not sur if its a good idea , but at least it will be better than doing nothing, my husband said to call him back but i dont think that will a good thing to do !
what do u think folks?


----------



## Mish

If doesn't know everything about the case he should atleast refresh his memory before he calls!

I am not a huge fan of emailing case officers just to ask questions etc. You don't want to seem to pushy and tell him things he already knows. The way I would get around this is do you have any more evidence that you can send to him and mention stuff when you send it to him?

For us when we hit around 9 months I didn't want to email SY just to ask how the application was going so I emailed her 3 months of phone records and some wedding jewellery so I could ask her at the same time . So maybe see if you can do something like that.

In the email you could say something like "Please see attached blah evidence. As per phone conversation on blah just confirming that I am back in Morocco". Or something like that.


----------



## Mish

Negative Ned said:


> He called you!!! That's great though..
> It has to be good when you have the chance to speak to them and make an impression, right?


Funny you mention that! When my husband had his interview with SY she made a comment how he wasn't wearing an engagement ring and he said how men don't wear engagement rings in Australia. Anyway she said how she had never heard that. Afterwards I was thinking if only I could tell SY that was true. Well I got my chance to tell her that men in Australia don't wear engagement rings LOL.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> If doesn't know everything about the case he should atleast refresh his memory before he calls!
> 
> I am not a huge fan of emailing case officers just to ask questions etc. You don't want to seem to pushy and tell him things he already knows. The way I would get around this is do you have any more evidence that you can send to him and mention stuff when you send it to him?
> 
> For us when we hit around 9 months I didn't want to email SY just to ask how the application was going so I emailed her 3 months of phone records and some wedding jewellery so I could ask her at the same time . So maybe see if you can do something like that.
> 
> In the email you could say something like "Please see attached blah evidence. As per phone conversation on blah just confirming that I am back in Morocco". Or something like that.


yes thats what we did, i just resent my grant visa letter , and plane tickets withe the dates , and also mentionend the date of the email that sent to him to inform him that i was about to travel to Australia .
Also i detailed all the information about me(the applicant) and my husbant(the sponsor) , hopefully he will not be confused because the email was a bit long lol (i dont think that he will read it) .

Any way imm keepping all the correspondance between us, with all the attachement and also the dates of our phones conversation in case.

Ans i never emailed him to ask about my application , i always email him when i have extra proofs to send .

it has been 5 months now since i applied so hopefully i will hear smth good in the near future lol, im trying to think in a positive way, even if my co behaviour is not helping, but all we have is hope and praying


----------



## Patient

We would just like to share our good news! 

We received our visa grant letter today - exactly 7 months and 11 days!!  What an amazing feeling!

Thank you to everyone all for your support along the way and good luck to those still waiting. 

Stay strong, the time will pass and it will be your turn soon inshallah


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Patient said:


> We would just like to share our good news!
> 
> We received our visa grant letter today - exactly 7 months and 11 days!! What an amazing feeling!
> 
> Thank you to everyone all for your support along the way and good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Stay strong, the time will pass and it will be your turn soon inshallah


Dear Patient,

Mansha Allah and congratulation to you for the grant of your visa. 
Thanks for sharing the activating news with us.

Enjoy you happiness with your partner in your new country-Aus.

Hassan.


----------



## Mish

Patient said:


> We would just like to share our good news!
> 
> We received our visa grant letter today - exactly 7 months and 11 days!! What an amazing feeling!
> 
> Thank you to everyone all for your support along the way and good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Stay strong, the time will pass and it will be your turn soon inshallah


Mabrook to you and your partner


----------



## sesocam

Patient said:


> We would just like to share our good news!
> 
> We received our visa grant letter today - exactly 7 months and 11 days!! What an amazing feeling!
> 
> Thank you to everyone all for your support along the way and good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Stay strong, the time will pass and it will be your turn soon inshallah


congrats , 7 months that's great


----------



## sesocam

Patient said:


> We would just like to share our good news!
> 
> We received our visa grant letter today - exactly 7 months and 11 days!! What an amazing feeling!
> 
> Thank you to everyone all for your support along the way and good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Stay strong, the time will pass and it will be your turn soon inshallah


congrats again , just a question is your case officer SY ????
thanks


----------



## montasbaby

Congratulations and enjoy your life in Australia 


Patient said:


> We would just like to share our good news!
> 
> We received our visa grant letter today - exactly 7 months and 11 days!! What an amazing feeling!
> 
> Thank you to everyone all for your support along the way and good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Stay strong, the time will pass and it will be your turn soon inshallah


----------



## Negative Ned

Patient said:


> We would just like to share our good news!
> 
> We received our visa grant letter today - exactly 7 months and 11 days!! What an amazing feeling!
> 
> Thank you to everyone all for your support along the way and good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Stay strong, the time will pass and it will be your turn soon inshallah


Mabroook Mabrooook!!!!!!!!!

Very happy for you!!!!!


----------



## non

Patient said:


> We would just like to share our good news!
> 
> We received our visa grant letter today - exactly 7 months and 11 days!! What an amazing feeling!
> 
> Thank you to everyone all for your support along the way and good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Stay strong, the time will pass and it will be your turn soon inshallah


That is great ...Mabroooooooooook


----------



## KitKaat

Mabroook patients!!

Good news to hear ... 

Please Mish can you update the cairo room members details 

wow I think there's only 4 left in this room ... I hope we all get it soon


----------



## Patient

sesocam said:


> congrats again , just a question is your case officer SY ????
> thanks


Thanks for all your kind wishes! We were not expecting it so soon so it is a lovely surprise 

Our case officer is C.E. and she has been very professional and helpful throughout the whole process.

Good luck everyone


----------



## montasbaby

Patient said:


> Thanks for all your kind wishes! We were not expecting it so soon so it is a lovely surprise
> 
> Our case officer is C.E. and she has been very professional and helpful throughout the whole process.
> 
> Good luck everyone


That is my CO oh how wonderful  that gives me hope.

Did you have any problems along the way or was it straight forward just with all information.

I have sent her the last of what she asked us for but haven't heard anything even though i asked for a confirmation email...she must have been busy doing yours 

Can you tell me what sort of questions she asked in Interview and was it about 4 months as that is what we are nearly at ...we are PMV just like you

Very happy for you


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> Can you tell me what sort of questions she asked in Interview and was it about 4 months as that is what we are nearly at ...we are PMV just like you


Interview at around 4 months is for people based in Egypt. Those that aren't the interview can be whenever the case officer wants.

There is a sticky on the forum about interview questions.


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> Mabroook patients!!
> 
> Good news to hear ...
> 
> Please Mish can you update the cairo room members details
> 
> wow I think there's only 4 left in this room ... I hope we all get it soon


I will have to get either Sydney or CG to do it since I can't.


----------



## CollegeGirl

While I always read this thread, I haven't been recording who got what when - so if you guys want to tell me exactly what needs to be updated in the first post of this thread, I'd be happy to do it!


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> While I always read this thread, I haven't been recording who got what when - so if you guys want to tell me exactly what needs to be updated in the first post of this thread, I'd be happy to do it!


Thanks . W and P need to be updated to approved October 2014.


----------



## faith555

Morning from morocco,
I would Like to Share my good news with, my visa has been granted today alhamdolilah , it took 5 months and Few days(i applied on 10 may 2014)
Wish te best for te rest of u, and Big thanks to all the people who helped me and give me infos , specially Mish 
Have a great day


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both on such wonderful news... Thanks for sharing... I know Mish and the others seniors here are a wonderful support and resource... We owe them our thanks...


----------



## Mish

Congrats Faith. That was fast considering we thought IS was lazy .

Yours is the fastest from Morocco that I have seen on this forum in about 18 months


----------



## Hassali.abdi

faith555 said:


> Morning from morocco,
> I would Like to Share my good news with, my visa has been granted today alhamdolilah , it took 5 months and Few days(i applied on 10 may 2014)
> Wish te best for te rest of u, and Big thanks to all the people who helped me and give me infos , specially Mish
> Have a great day


MABROOK ALIF MARRA FAITH.

That is a wonderful news of you ever to hear. Safe journey uqtiii.

Have a happy life with your partner in Oz.

Thanks for sharing the life-saving news.

Hassan


----------



## non

faith555 said:


> Morning from morocco,
> I would Like to Share my good news with, my visa has been granted today alhamdolilah , it took 5 months and Few days(i applied on 10 may 2014)
> Wish te best for te rest of u, and Big thanks to all the people who helped me and give me infos , specially Mish
> Have a great day


Mabroooooooooook ... wow only 5 months lucky you


----------



## Hassali.abdi

non said:


> Mabroooooooooook ... wow only 5 months lucky you


Kindly anybody can remind me the kind of visa Faith applied for? Tried to get faith's previous post but nothing as I am using a mobile5 months grant from Africa gives us a great hope in these embassies though can be just a case-luck.

Thanks in advance.
Hassan.


----------



## KitKaat

Congratulations faith !!! 
Wish you the best of luck ♡♡


----------



## montasbaby

Wow great news best of luck in Australia and congratulations !!


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Kindly anybody can remind me the kind of visa Faith applied for? Tried to get faith's previous post but nothing as I am using a mobile5 months grant from Africa gives us a great hope in these embassies though can be just a case-luck.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Hassan.


History for you Hassan: Faith applied for a 309. She met hubby online and they married during their first meeting, he later went to Morocco and met her applied. Her husband applied and got approved a family sponsored tourist visa for her (normal tourist visas are very rare to get approved from Cairo embassy) and she just came back from a month visit in Australia. Hopefully I haven't left anything out for you.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> History for you Hassan: Faith applied for a 309. She met hubby online and they married during their first meeting, he later went to Morocco and met her applied. Her husband applied and got approved a family sponsored tourist visa for her (normal tourist visas are very rare to get approved from Cairo embassy) and she just came back from a month visit in Australia. Hopefully I haven't left anything out for you.


MISH, thanks for the information. 5 months is of interest for us from African countries for partner visa. For my case, I am nearing to the 4 months. Nothing done as of taday(medics,interview). The hope of such 5 or 6 months is not with me. I wish my would fit within 12 months.

Such news gives us courage if even other news of 2 yres breaks our hope.

Thanks Mish
Hassan


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> MISH, thanks for the information. 5 months is of interest for us from African countries for partner visa. For my case, I am nearing to the 4 months. Nothing done as of taday(medics,interview). The hope of such 5 or 6 months is not with me. I wish my would fit within 12 months.
> 
> Such news gives us courage if even other news of 2 yres breaks our hope.
> 
> Thanks Mish
> Hassan


The difference between the countries that Cairo primarily handle is that they don't do security checks (form 80) where the places Kenya handles does so that will hold it up. One on this thread where the applicant was originally from Yemen took 18 months and KitKaat's partner is from Syria and they are now just over 12 months.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> The difference between the countries that Cairo primarily handle is that they don't do security checks (form 80) where the places Kenya handles does so that will hold it up. One on this thread where the applicant was originally from Yemen took 18 months and KitKaat's partner is from Syria and they are now just over 12 months.


Mish

I see the difference now. Never knew it that way. Form 80 contributes to the major delay in those countries like Kenya.
Thanks for you tireless support to applicants.
Regards.
Hassan


----------



## sesocam

cobgratulations for new visa grant 

i've an update , our case officer called my wife asked her about our realtionship history and my son as well , at the end of the discussion she asked my wife if your husband (me) is ready if she grants the visa ?? my wife said yes he is waiting for the approval , then my wife told her that the medicals will be expired early december should we do it again ?? the case officer answered No i'll discuss it with your agent to grant the visa before that day and told my wife she will send an email to our agent now .
my wife asked again should we expect good news soon ???
she answered yessss 

as today is sunday here in sydney so my agent is off , i'm waiting to know what is written in that email !!!!!
Mish any idea or our senior members any guess !!!!!


----------



## KitKaat

Sesocam congratulations !! That's great news... if the case officer told you that don't worry you'll get the grant letter soon.


----------



## Mish

Good news sesocam . Sounds like it is your wife's grant . Your agent will get it within a couple of days or weeks. It all depends on how long it takes SY to get the paperwork in order for AK to go over and issue the grant.

It is a pitty your agent won't check emails and forward them after hours. Mine did that .

Inshallah will be good news soon.

From what I have seen Egyptians with no interview is around 8ish months (with interview is around 9.5 months). How many months are you at?


----------



## sesocam

hi mish , 
another update , my agent called me now , he recieved an email , asked if my wife can make her entry to australia before 22/11 to finalise the visa ???

i told him reply with yes of course 
yes mish you were right thank you guys , i think it is a matter of days 

mish till now 6 month and 10 days 
now i've to find an apartment to rent no time ,


----------



## Mish

Sydney got that email too and I think their grant was a week after.

Woo hoo!! Great news for you . Let us know when the grant comes in.


----------



## Negative Ned

faith555 said:


> Morning from morocco,
> I would Like to Share my good news with, my visa has been granted today alhamdolilah , it took 5 months and Few days(i applied on 10 may 2014)
> Wish te best for te rest of u, and Big thanks to all the people who helped me and give me infos , specially Mish
> Have a great day


Mabrook Faith!

I am so happy for you dear!!! 
My partner has been called for interview too! I guess IS was busy preparing your visa after-all 

Best wishes and God bless!


----------



## non

hi guys ... I have just updated the list as below and added the processing time for those who got their visa granted ..... Just to keep ourselves busy 

a - Yemen - 300 February 2013 - (approved July 2014)- 18 months
ia - 309 September 2013 (?)
k - Syria - 309 October 2013
R - Egypt - 309 November 2013 (approved August 2014) - 9months
S - Egypt - 300 November 2013 (approved September 2014) - 9 months
c - Morocco - 300 December 2013 (approved September 2014) -8 months& a week
H - Egypt - 300 January 2014 (approved September 2014) -9 months
W - Sudan- 309 February 2014 (approved october 2014) -8months & 2 weeks 
P - Morocco - 300 March 2014 (approved october 2014) -7 months 11 days
s - Egypt 309 April 2014
f - Morocco - 309 May 2014 (approved october 2014) -5 months 2 weeks 
non - Sudan- 309 April 2014- 6 months 2 weeks
NN - Sudan- 300 July 2014
Mon- Tunisia 300 July 2014


----------



## Mish

CG is going to update the main page but she is busy at the moment.

Btw ... Sydney was 9 months 3 weeks.

I think you forgot me


----------



## non

Hi guys ...
I would like to share with you my goooood news 
I just received my visa grant letter ... after 6 months 15 days 
Good luck for the rest in the room


----------



## Mish

non said:


> Hi guys ...
> I would like to share with you my goooood news
> I just received my visa grant letter ... after 6 months 15 days
> Good luck for the rest in the room


Mabrook! Cairo are on a roll at the moment.

Who was your case officer?


----------



## non

Mish said:


> Mabrook! Cairo are on a roll at the moment.
> 
> Who was your case officer?


Thank you Mish ....my Co. SY


----------



## montasbaby

non said:


> Hi guys ...
> I would like to share with you my goooood news
> I just received my visa grant letter ... after 6 months 15 days
> Good luck for the rest in the room


Wow that is wonderful news Congratulations!!!


----------



## non

montasbaby said:


> Wow that is wonderful news Congratulations!!!


Thanks a lot Montasbaby ...hope you will get yours soon


----------



## montasbaby

non said:


> Thanks a lot Montasbaby ...hope you will get yours soon


Thanks i hope so too  ..the list in this forum is getting smaller I am still waiting to hear back from my CO she asked for items we sent them i asked for confirmation that she received them but nothing so far :/

i keep checking my email....I hope she gets in touch soon

but it is so good to see everyone getting their Visa 

congratulations again


----------



## KitKaat

WoW non congratulations mabrooook !! I think there's only 3 left in this room !! Hope we all hear good news soon!! Inshallah


----------



## non

KitKaat said:


> WoW non congratulations mabrooook !! I think there's only 3 left in this room !! Hope we all hear good news soon!! Inshallah


Thanks ... Inshallah you hear good news soon


----------



## Negative Ned

CO has asked for us to arrange Military Certificate??
In Sudan, military is not compulsory at all! Sometimes you are able to fulfill duties such as work for free for 1 year or not even if you are an only child of your widowed mother, etc....

I explained that so now we have to arrange a clearance letter.
When individuals leave the country, usually there is a small fee to pay on exit. That is the only thing required by the country.

Anyone know where a certificate like this can be obtained?


----------



## Mish

Oh that damn military question!

Not sure about Sudan but in Egypt my husband went and got a military discharge paper. I tell you it confused me because he never even served in the army. He said you get a discharge paper to say you are not required to serve. Maybe you need something like that?


----------



## Negative Ned

Mish said:


> Oh that damn military question!
> 
> Not sure about Sudan but in Egypt my husband went and got a military discharge paper. I tell you it confused me because he never even served in the army. He said you get a discharge paper to say you are not required to serve. Maybe you need something like that?


haha.. yes this question is actually really tricky?

In Egypt there is a military ground/office.. in Sudan.. people work from courts where most their documents are issued.
This is highly confusing.


----------



## Negative Ned

We are asking a few of the judges that work in the Sudanese legal system for direction.. its just strange because not everyone that graduates goes through military.. so I don't know why that isn't clear.. 

Regardless of whether someone has fulfilled duties or not, it shouldn't affect anything in the countries that are not compulsory.


----------



## Mish

Negative Ned said:


> haha.. yes this question is actually really tricky?
> 
> In Egypt there is a military ground/office.. in Sudan.. people work from courts where most their documents are issued.
> This is highly confusing.


Yes it is. The question is "have you ever served in the military" so we ticked no. Then co asks foe discharge papers so i said to my husband "I thought you didn't serve in the military", he said "I didn't". I then said "why are they asking for discharge papers" *sigh*. Getting the papers took days they don't do things in 1 day.

Can you get papers from the court?


----------



## Mish

What about sending non a PM incase he doesn't see this message. He might be able to help you since they have their visa and from Sudan.


----------



## Negative Ned

I'm not sure. We are trying. It doesn't seem like its something that's going to finish in a day either.
The actual citizens were confused by this question themselves which is why I start to fret lol

If worst comes to worst, there might be a trip that needs to be made to Khartoum to issue something like this.

We also ticked no, so I am not sure why this came up.


----------



## Negative Ned

Mish said:


> What about sending non a PM incase he doesn't see this message. He might be able to help you since they have their visa and from Sudan.


great idea!

Thanks Mish


----------



## Mish

Negative Ned said:


> great idea!
> 
> Thanks Mish


No problem. Please let us know how you get it so that it can help future applicants


----------



## Negative Ned

definitely will do.


----------



## non

Negative Ned said:


> CO has asked for us to arrange Military Certificate??
> In Sudan, military is not compulsory at all! Sometimes you are able to fulfill duties such as work for free for 1 year or not even if you are an only child of your widowed mother, etc....
> 
> I explained that so now we have to arrange a clearance letter.
> When individuals leave the country, usually there is a small fee to pay on exit. That is the only thing required by the country.
> 
> Anyone know where a certificate like this can be obtained?


Good Day

Did your finance said he/she have ever served in military or have compulsory service after university ? 
if so, as I know this certificates are issued from the military service office in Khartoum Alamarat street 61 
This is the main office which organize the military compulsory services ,if its not issued at their office they will direct you to the specified one according to the type of the certificate

hope I helped you a bit 
if you need further do not hesitate to ask


----------



## non

Mish said:


> What about sending non a PM incase he doesn't see this message. He might be able to help you since they have their visa and from Sudan.


Hi mish .... I'm she not he


----------



## montasbaby

The Military form from Tunisia took us ages to get ...he finally got an exemption as he enrolled as a student but otherwise we could not get it and our CO asked for the exemption even though on the immi site it says if anyone has served in the army in any country you will need a discharge letter :/ it doesn't say you need exemption letter :/


----------



## KitKaat

a - Yemen - 300 February 2013 - (approved July 2014)- 18 months
ia - 309 September 2013 (?)
k - Syria - 309 October 2013
R - Egypt - 309 November 2013 (approved August 2014) - 9months
S - Egypt - 300 November 2013 (approved September 2014) - 9 months
c - Morocco - 300 December 2013 (approved September 2014) -8 months& a week
H - Egypt - 300 January 2014 (approved September 2014) -9 months
W - Sudan- 309 February 2014 (approved october 2014) -8months & 2 weeks*
P - Morocco - 300 March 2014 (approved october 2014) -7 months 11 days
s - Egypt 309 April 2014
f - Morocco - 309 May 2014 (approved october 2014) -5 months 2 weeks*
non - Sudan- 309 April 2014 (approved October 2014) 6 months
NN - Sudan- 300 July 2014
Mon- Tunisia 300 July 2014


----------



## KitKaat

Who knows I might get the grant after updating the members list above ^^^^ lol


----------



## Mish

I have just updated the list on the front page for you guys and have also included case officers as well. SY has been busy .

If anything is incorrect please let me know


----------



## Mish

non said:


> Hi mish .... I'm she not he


Oops soooo sorry.


----------



## sesocam

finally , visa granted , happyyyyyy , i will see my wife and my son , i can not beleive it 

my agent texted me 2 words Visa Granted 

but i still do not know if it is 100 or 309 i'm waiting his email


----------



## Mish

Woo hoo. Mabrook. How long did it take? Just so I can update the list.

It should be a 100 if married more than 2 years at time of application (because you have a child together).


----------



## sesocam

it took 6 months and 14 days which great , now i've to find apartment and furniture the initial entry to australia myst be by 22/11/2014 no time
hope every one gets his visa soon thank you Mish and everyone


----------



## Mish

Good luck. Alot of places they advertise 2 weeks before available. Hopefully you get lucky .


----------



## sesocam

checked the VEVO , the Visa is 100 , alhamdullah


----------



## Hassali.abdi

sesocam said:


> checked the VEVO , the Visa is 100 , alhamdullah


Mabroooook,

congratulation for the grant.

I am very happy with Cairo Embassy. They are granting 6-7 months. High risk countries for your information.

Things are getting better than expected. I wish Kenya would be the same

Good everyone.

Hassan


----------



## Mish

They seem to have sped up lately Hassan. Alot seemed to be around 8 to 10 months up until September grants and the October grants as super fast ones. I wonder if not as many are applying now in Cairo.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> They seem to have sped up lately Hassan. Alot seemed to be around 8 to 10 months up until September grants and the October grants as super fast ones. I wonder if not as many are applying now in Cairo.


That is wonderful Mish,

Last 2 weeks, the grants were frequent. I 'thought few are remaining to be granted. imagine higher risk countries of this age, granting after 6, 7, or 8 months.

They are already granting April applications, moving so fast. 
Nairobi AHC is handling more applications than any other AHC in Africa. It handles visa applications for Kenya and 21 other african countries. The link below shows that information under the "Country Coverage" sub title.
Visas and migration - Australian High Commission.

And partner visas applied thro Nairobi are not many. Does it mean that they are not part of this forum, or nothing is taking place in their applications

Congratulations to those granted, and wish a quick grant for those remaining.

Hassan


----------



## Mish

We have 3 left. Not everyone that applies goes on immigration forums. There is alot more out there for Cairo too.

I think Cairo does 5 counties.


----------



## Negative Ned

Mabroooook!

Ahhhh i cant wait for our turn. I'm only stuck on this military document!


----------



## Negative Ned

The problem is Khartoum cant issue a document without a serial number!!!

There is no serial number because my partner has not served military?? 

They are also not required to do so, hence a document saying exempt doesn't exist!! Also because my partner is not unfit, we cant say we need a document saying they aren't fit for it. 

Nobody knows what to do or where to lead us.

Cant I just submit a declaration instead?


----------



## Mish

Try posting in Ask Mark to see if he knows if they will accept a stat dec. I have a feeling it is at the discretion of the case officer.


----------



## montasbaby

Negative Ned said:


> The problem is Khartoum cant issue a document without a serial number!!!
> 
> There is no serial number because my partner has not served military??
> 
> They are also not required to do so, hence a document saying exempt doesn't exist!! Also because my partner is not unfit, we cant say we need a document saying they aren't fit for it.
> 
> Nobody knows what to do or where to lead us.
> 
> Cant I just submit a declaration instead?


Our CO said if we could not get it then we had to do a statement stating all steps that were taken and why we couldn't get it ..we did this and then he got an exemption of sorts...as they only gave him til june next year :/ i hope she doesn't ask for it to be renewed


----------



## Negative Ned

Thanks for this response.

This seems to be the logical thing to do.
I have no other ways in which how to obtain a document that doesn't exist.


----------



## montasbaby

sesocam said:


> finally , visa granted , happyyyyyy , i will see my wife and my son , i can not beleive it
> 
> my agent texted me 2 words Visa Granted
> 
> but i still do not know if it is 100 or 309 i'm waiting his email


Congratulations


----------



## Negative Ned

montasbaby said:


> Our CO said if we could not get it then we had to do a statement stating all steps that were taken and why we couldn't get it ..we did this and then he got an exemption of sorts...as they only gave him til june next year :/ i hope she doesn't ask for it to be renewed


Can you tell me please, who signed this statement for you?


----------



## non

Congratulations ses. mabrooooook 

Good luck for the rest in the room specially kitkat


----------



## Mish

Everytime I get a notification for this thread I just hope it is KitKaat saying the visa has been granted. I remember how hard it was for akinawamomo. The worst part is that they can't come to Australia on a tourist visa. If they are going to take 18 months atleast give them a tourist visa to come! *end rant*


----------



## non

Negative Ned said:


> The problem is Khartoum cant issue a document without a serial number!!!
> 
> There is no serial number because my partner has not served military??
> 
> They are also not required to do so, hence a document saying exempt doesn't exist!! Also because my partner is not unfit, we cant say we need a document saying they aren't fit for it.
> 
> Nobody knows what to do or where to lead us.
> 
> Cant I just submit a declaration instead?


I have faced something it may be like yours : that I applied for a job and the asked me for my military service declaration, actually I didn't have to do compulsory military services before and after graduation so they asked for exemption or any document that proved I don't have to do it 
I went to alamarat 61 street office and they directed me to one office in Almogran area which give me a document contains those who are exempted from the service signed and stamped by the officer and do presented it ...
note that I don't have military serial number 
so try to go there and see what will they say ..


----------



## non

KitKaat said:


> Who knows I might get the grant after updating the members list above ^^^^ lol


Inshallah .. Inshallah you wil get soon


----------



## KitKaat

Thank you mish ♡♡  ... actually I am really happy when my fellow members in this thread get good news that's actually giving us hope. I wish we all get the visa soon and this room will be empty from members waiting for the grant. Thank you non I wish you get it soon aswell  ♡ 


Please pray for me I am taking my probationary drive test on Saturday !! I passed my hazard test last monday and preparing for the actual drive test.


----------



## montasbaby

Negative Ned said:


> Can you tell me please, who signed this statement for you?


He just wrote it and then we sent it to her...I don't know if she has accepted it as we haven't heard from her in a while :/ 
will let you know if we hear anything


----------



## Negative Ned

Thanks Montasbaby and non

you are very helpful 

KitKaat.. I am hoping all the very best for you. God bless and speed up your application. Amen!


----------



## glyph

Hi everyone

Can I wait in here with you? I have just found this forum when I was searching the internet for interview questions. 
I am in Victoria and my husband is in Egypt. Our immigration agent lodged our partner visa application on 28 June 2014. 
My husband has his interview on Thursday and I am both excited and terrified to be at this stage. We applied for a tourist visa for him to visit me here last year (before we were married) but we were refused. I had no idea it would be so difficult for us to be together. 
The waiting game is so stressful. 
Anyway, it's been great to find this forum and I've learned so much already from everyone's experience. 

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


----------



## Mish

Welcome glyph . Inshallah your husband's interview will go well. Can you please tell me who your case officer initials are so that I can add you to the main page of this thread? 

Abit of info for you those that are from Egypt when an interview is requested then the wait time is 9 to 10 months. We had 2 that didn't have interviews and one was granted around 6.5 months and the other around 8 months. Cairo does seem to be speeding up a bit now so maybe you will get lucky and get it before 9 months .

I should also mention Egypt very rarely will grant tourist visa's.

Enjoy the wait.


----------



## glyph

Thanks very much Mish 
Our case officer is IS. I've read through this thread and really wish we had Y. I hope you're right and they are speeding up. We feel like we are living in limbo. I know everyone here will know that feeling though.

Thanks again


----------



## Mish

Oh no  he is our problem case officer. Keep an eye on him because he has been known to send emails to the wrong email address and he took almost 6 months to ask KitKaat for the form 80 (her partner is from Syria so needs a security check done). Saying that his last one took 5.5 months but she was from Morocco and Morocco is faster than Egypt.

Out of all the countries the Cairo embassy look after where security checks are not required Egyptians are the slowest (no idea why).

We had SY and she was so lovely


----------



## glyph

Oh no!!! 
We did actually miss our first interview because we didn't get the email. My husband got a call asking why didn't he show up. He was originally due to have his interview on Oct 12. Our agent followed it up and it was rescheduled. 
I think it is really thanks to our agent that we have gone through some of the previous steps like the medical etc. IS didn't ask us, our agent just went ahead and organised it and provided him what was required.


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately he is not the first one not to be told to get medicals done .

You would think IS would have rang earlier than the interview date. SY had on the email to confirm if you are available to make it on that date.


----------



## montasbaby

Just a quick update, I just had an email from our CO and my partner has been asked for an interview on the 9th ....but it isn't with our CO it is with BB... before we lodged, every inquiry I did to the Cairo embassy he answered via email... has anyone else had him for Interviews?


----------



## faith555

montasbaby said:


> Just a quick update, I just had an email from our CO and my partner has been asked for an interview on the 9th ....but it isn't with our CO it is with BB... before we lodged, every inquiry I did to the Cairo embassy he answered via email... has anyone else had him for Interviews?


I think that he is the Manager of the Co's , i use to cc him whenever i wanted IS to unswer me lol, and it works sometimes .

I think that he do the interviews for the people who can not speak english as he is egyptian(Arab) i guess.


----------



## montasbaby

faith555 said:


> I think that he is the Manager of the Co's , i use to cc him whenever i wanted IS to unswer me lol, and it works sometimes .
> 
> I think that he do the interviews for the people who can not speak english as he is egyptian(Arab) i guess.


Yes I wondered if that was the case , thanks  omg I am so nervous now  so it will be sunday when they will do it


----------



## KitKaat

BB is very good guy ... I talked to him before, and faith is right about contacting BB incase IS don't respond lol. I emailed my CO last week and no reply yet. I was telling him that the medical check is expired and we are now over 13 months waiting.


----------



## KitKaat

Montasbaby- good luck with the interview


----------



## montasbaby

KitKaat said:


> Montasbaby- good luck with the interview


Thank you KitKaat I hope you get yours soon  visa of course


----------



## Mish

Good luck with the interview montasbaby. Have you gathered all recent evidence for the interview or have you been uploading as you go along?


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> Good luck with the interview montasbaby. Have you gathered all recent evidence for the interview or have you been uploading as you go along?


I have been uploading bit by bit...but haven't given anything like recent chats ...do you think we need to ? i did wonder if i should send in our viber chat since we lodged


----------



## Mish

When we got the request for interview it asked for communication between us so we gave them everything in between. My theory is better to be safe than sorry . There were so many horror stories about Cairo a few years back I just like to be extra cautious with them.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> When we got the request for interview it asked for communication between us so we gave them everything in between. My theory is better to be safe than sorry . There were so many horror stories about Cairo a few years back I just like to be extra cautious with them.


oh ok ...no they didn't ask for anything ..but will get it ready and probably send ....just in case


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> oh ok ...no they didn't ask for anything ..but will get it ready and probably send ....just in case


They also asked us for 12 months of phone records prior to application but we hadn't been together for 12 months prior to application so I figured was a standard email. We couldn't provide them anyway because we were both prepaid. My previous was postpaid but I changed companies so couldn't get a copy of the bills.


----------



## montasbaby

wow really mmmm they haven't asked me for anything like that..maybe they are happy with what i sent them ..i need to reply with confirmation of the date and time etc so I will ask them if anything else is needed just to make sure...i don't have phone records though we chat on viber


----------



## Mish

Ours was stock standard email which someone else received same one weeks prior. Maybe those outside of Egypt get a different one? The case officer clearly doesn't edit them. There was one where they requested the attendance of the sponsor ... the sponsor was in Australia! They emailed the case officer said it wasn't necessary. KitKaat got the same though she was in Egypt and went with her partner and was never interviewed ... such a waste of her time!


----------



## Mish

Btw ... you can get the phone records through viber ... we did that


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> Btw ... you can get the phone records through viber ... we did that


yes i can take screen prints I guess of when we spoke etc ..or is there another way?


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> yes i can take screen prints I guess of when we spoke etc ..or is there another way?


Yep you go into settings / messages and calls / email chat history (or something like that). It will then come up in an email with an excel file you just email it to yourself and then you through and extract or the call information and then paste it into a word or excel doc


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> Yep you go into settings / messages and calls / email chat history (or something like that). It will then come up in an email with an excel file you just email it to yourself and then you through and extract or the call information and then paste it into a word or excel doc


oh ok yes i did that ...I didn't realize that the calls were on there also ..I will have to look  ta


----------



## Negative Ned

okay so here is a little update!

GLYPH.. Do NOT stress.

IS may be known in this thread to have made errors but I think everyone is human and is not excluded from it!

My partner had the interview over the phone a few days ago with him. He is our CO too.

The email we both received said that IS would be interviewing, and it was in Arabic.
Previous to this interview, everyone freaked us out about IS. He conducted it with utmost respect and speed. 
Asked most questions that were on this forum and was super nice. 

Never mentioned anything about how long it would take to respond or anything as such.. but was punctual, called in the exact scheduled time (we were holding watches to see how prompt he'd be)

Honestly, I don't know if this is an indication to anything speeding up, but I must say that after having read everyone's experiences we we're beginning to lose heart and faith in the length of time it would take to process. Interview was conducted exactly in the 4th month of applying.

My partner answered all questions confidently and even told me that it is so simple, there cant be anyone who is in a real, genuine relationship that would fail such common sense questions about their partner.

Goodluck to everyone. Best wishes!!!

Our hope in IS has been restored.


----------



## glyph

Thank you so much NN. I am so happy your interview went so well.

I've just gotten off the phone from my husband as he has just had his interview in Cairo. It went for 1.5 hours and my husband felt very comfortable with everything he was asked. Like you, he found IS to be punctual and polite, friendly and respectful. 

He told my husband that this process generally takes a maximum of 12 months but that he thinks it will take less than that, maybe another 2 or 3 months. I don't want to get my hopes up about that too much, but I am feeling really positive, despite myself!


----------



## Negative Ned

glyph said:


> Thank you so much NN. I am so happy your interview went so well.
> 
> I've just gotten off the phone from my husband as he has just had his interview in Cairo. It went for 1.5 hours and my husband felt very comfortable with everything he was asked. Like you, he found IS to be punctual and polite, friendly and respectful.
> 
> He told my husband that this process generally takes a maximum of 12 months but that he thinks it will take less than that, maybe another 2 or 3 months. I don't want to get my hopes up about that too much, but I am feeling really positive, despite myself!


Oh my God! That's sooooo great!!!!!

I actually thought it wont be longer than a few months either. I'm kind of expecting it at any second now!!!!!!!! I just feel it!
Good luck to you guys


----------



## glyph

Negative Ned said:


> Oh my God! That's sooooo great!!!!!
> 
> I actually thought it wont be longer than a few months either. I'm kind of expecting it at any second now!!!!!!!! I just feel it!
> Good luck to you guys


Thanks so much NN. Good luck to you both too. It feels like a real milestone to be past the interview. Now I just hope whatever happens next goes smoothly for all of us!


----------



## Negative Ned

Amen!!


----------



## Mish

Good news on your interviews . glyph did IS do any of the interview in English? I know for other Egyptians on this board the co tended to do half and half.

I found the waiting was easier before the interview than after the interview as after the interview you just don't know how much longer it will be. But truly the worst part was when you knew it was close, as in they were getting the documents in order. A few of us here had that with 2 being asked if their partners can enter Australia by a specific date because of expiring police checks. Ours they needed an updated letter from the celebrant because the wedding date had passed. NN when is your wedding date?


----------



## montasbaby

Today is our interview .....will let you know how it goes later on


----------



## KitKaat

Good luck inshallah


----------



## glyph

Mish said:


> Good news on your interviews . glyph did IS do any of the interview in English? I know for other Egyptians on this board the co tended to do half and half.
> 
> I found the waiting was easier before the interview than after the interview as after the interview you just don't know how much longer it will be. But truly the worst part was when you knew it was close, as in they were getting the documents in order. A few of us here had that with 2 being asked if their partners can enter Australia by a specific date because of expiring police checks. Ours they needed an updated letter from the celebrant because the wedding date had passed. NN when is your wedding date?


Hi Mish,

No, the whole interview was in Arabic. My husband took a massive folder with all of our evidence and I think they started off going through all of that. Then he moved on to the questions. All up, it was about an hour and 15 minutes. IS asked a few of the questions I saw on this forum, which was great for the random things I wouldn't have thought of, like how do I get to work each day and how many rooms in my house! I think my husband's police check is close to expiring already, so I don't know if he will need to do another one or not.

What do you mean after the interview when you knew they were getting the documents in order? Do you mean just going through all of the paperwork and making the decision? Or did they notify you that they were doing something?

And I read here that the next step is some kind of security check. I don't know anything about that. Did they tell you that was the next step?

One thing IS has asked for that won't apply to those asking for PMV was a family registration certificate. I gather it's like some kind of extract we might get from the Births Deaths and Marriages office. It will list the two of us on the certificate, and for anyone who has children, it will list them too. My husband went to the local office and waited for hours to get this yesterday, only to learn that because he is married to a foreigner that he has to go to Cairo to get it (7 hour trip for him). So he got there this morning and organised it but it will take 10 days and he'll have to go back and get it! Honestly, the hoops we all have to jump through, how can they doubt that we are genuine?!


----------



## montasbaby

At any point do they interview the sponsor? Just wondering if they will want to interview me at some point....


----------



## KitKaat

No.........


----------



## montasbaby

KitKaat said:


> No.........


ok that's great but i was under the impression they did ...don't know why :/ he is doing it now  so now i just wait to see how he went


----------



## faith555

glyph said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> No, the whole interview was in Arabic. My husband took a massive folder with all of our evidence and I think they started off going through all of that. Then he moved on to the questions. All up, it was about an hour and 15 minutes. IS asked a few of the questions I saw on this forum, which was great for the random things I wouldn't have thought of, like how do I get to work each day and how many rooms in my house! I think my husband's police check is close to expiring already, so I don't know if he will need to do another one or not.
> 
> What do you mean after the interview when you knew they were getting the documents in order? Do you mean just going through all of the paperwork and making the decision? Or did they notify you that they were doing something?
> 
> And I read here that the next step is some kind of security check. I don't know anything about that. Did they tell you that was the next step?
> 
> One thing IS has asked for that won't apply to those asking for PMV was a family registration certificate. I gather it's like some kind of extract we might get from the Births Deaths and Marriages office. It will list the two of us on the certificate, and for anyone who has children, it will list them too. My husband went to the local office and waited for hours to get this yesterday, only to learn that because he is married to a foreigner that he has to go to Cairo to get it (7 hour trip for him). So he got there this morning and organised it but it will take 10 days and he'll have to go back and get it! Honestly, the hoops we all have to jump through, how can they doubt that we are genuine?!


Hey glyph,
When i just applied, IS asked for the same paper , i never heard of it as im from morocco, so i wrote him an email asking for more more explination , and he never unswered me lol( as usual) so i called him and got S'Y in the phone i said that i dont know whats that paper mean and never heard of it , she tried to get explination from Is and in te end of the conversation she told le that its not important and he doesn need it any more, so if its taking Time for u , try to call him and see if he really needs it or its just a standard request 
Best of luck


----------



## montasbaby

Well interview went well .....so i am told  he got many questions about my family my siblings names..i have 6.... he told them their names.....if he had spoken to any of my family...how my kids go to school, religion, where my ex lives ..whether he spends time with them, why we didn't marry before on my previous visits, will any of his family be here when we marry?? strange question considering how hard it is to get a visa ... he asked about our mutual friend..also strange...asked if he was married..what does that have to do with anything :/ left me puzzled .....was told we would hear something in next couple of months but then he was told there are many before us that need to be done first so i don't know what he meant...I guess it is just wait and see now .....


----------



## KitKaat

Exactly the same questions he asked my partner and the worst CO I've seen in my whole life. I wrote to him two weeks earlier and didn't reply back ! He requested my presence in the interview and shocked later on that he didn't interviewed me! Coming all the way long from Alexandria to Cairo with my autistic child! 

I am deeply upset with him ! I've been waiting more than 13 months for that damn visa !


----------



## Mish

glyph said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> No, the whole interview was in Arabic. My husband took a massive folder with all of our evidence and I think they started off going through all of that. Then he moved on to the questions. All up, it was about an hour and 15 minutes. IS asked a few of the questions I saw on this forum, which was great for the random things I wouldn't have thought of, like how do I get to work each day and how many rooms in my house! I think my husband's police check is close to expiring already, so I don't know if he will need to do another one or not.
> 
> What do you mean after the interview when you knew they were getting the documents in order? Do you mean just going through all of the paperwork and making the decision? Or did they notify you that they were doing something?
> 
> And I read here that the next step is some kind of security check. I don't know anything about that. Did they tell you that was the next step?
> 
> One thing IS has asked for that won't apply to those asking for PMV was a family registration certificate. I gather it's like some kind of extract we might get from the Births Deaths and Marriages office. It will list the two of us on the certificate, and for anyone who has children, it will list them too. My husband went to the local office and waited for hours to get this yesterday, only to learn that because he is married to a foreigner that he has to go to Cairo to get it (7 hour trip for him). So he got there this morning and organised it but it will take 10 days and he'll have to go back and get it! Honestly, the hoops we all have to jump through, how can they doubt that we are genuine?!


Because ours was a PMV they needed additional docs before the decision could be done because there had to be a valid future marriage date. That is how we knew it was close but not sure how close.

When did he get the police check? They are valid for 12 months. If they expire they will either extend it or ask for a new one.

The family certificate is done in Egypt. I haven't heard of it done in Australia.


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> At any point do they interview the sponsor? Just wondering if they will want to interview me at some point....


They can it is not unheard of.


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> Well interview went well .....so i am told  he got many questions about my family my siblings names..i have 6.... he told them their names.....if he had spoken to any of my family...how my kids go to school, religion, where my ex lives ..whether he spends time with them, why we didn't marry before on my previous visits, will any of his family be here when we marry?? strange question considering how hard it is to get a visa ... he asked about our mutual friend..also strange...asked if he was married..what does that have to do with anything :/ left me puzzled .....was told we would hear something in next couple of months but then he was told there are many before us that need to be done first so i don't know what he meant...I guess it is just wait and see now .....


Is your fiance Muslim? If so that is why they asked if he was married since they can marry more than 1.

My fiance got asked too if his family will attend the wedding in Australia. He felt like saying ... they would if you gave them a visa!


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> Exactly the same questions he asked my partner and the worst CO I've seen in my whole life. I wrote to him two weeks earlier and didn't reply back ! He requested my presence in the interview and shocked later on that he didn't interviewed me! Coming all the way long from Alexandria to Cairo with my autistic child!
> 
> I am deeply upset with him ! I've been waiting more than 13 months for that damn visa !


See this is the thing that really annoys me. You and akiwanamomo both had to do security checks. You will think after 12 months they could email you just to say that they are still waiting for them instead of no contact.

I remember one person was requested at the interview and they emailed the case officer to say no way she could make it from Australia in that time. The case officer must have changed her standard text because it wasn't in our interview request email.


----------



## KitKaat

The weird thing with this security check is really different with every person. I've searched all over the Internet to know the exact time process takes for the secuirty check to finalize but it really different from every person. Some 6 months some 2 years!


----------



## Mish

It even varies from country to country too. It would be nice if saw that you need to have a security check done and sent it off as soon as the application was lodged. I guess they want to determine that you are genuine before they do that then.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> Is your fiance Muslim? If so that is why they asked if he was married since they can marry more than 1.


They asked about our mutual friend...not about my partner... which we thought was strange


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> They asked about our mutual friend...not about my partner... which we thought was strange


My husband was asked about his ex co-worker who use to be a friend of his when they worked together and how I met my husband. He was asked if he had a girlfriend or had applied for an Australian visa. My husband had no idea since by that time had changed jobs.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> My husband was asked about his ex co-worker who use to be a friend of his when they worked together and how I met my husband. He was asked if he had a girlfriend or had applied for an Australian visa. My husband had no idea since by that time had changed jobs.


sort of same situation...i met my partner through this mutual friend but he has someone from Poland and has no intention of coming to Australia, just seems like a strange question


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> sort of same situation...i met my partner through this mutual friend but he has someone from Poland and has no intention of coming to Australia, just seems like a strange question


I think they are just being cautious that is all. Maybe because alot of people want to come to Australia ... even in Europe so they just have to make sure.


----------



## montasbaby

So now the waiting begins...do they get in touch at all? This will be the hard part as Mish said ..no news..nothing..just waiting ...waiting ...


----------



## Mish

Nope you only hear something either when the decision is made or if they need something. For us our marriage date had passed so they needed an updated date and letter from the celebrant.

Usually they will start checking to make sure all the paperwork is in order before they give it to AK to sign off on the decision. If the police check doesn't have long left then they will ask if you can enter Australia by that date before the decision is made.

At this stage you don't know if it will be 1 month or 6 months.


----------



## Negative Ned

Haven't changed the date of our wedding, Mish.
Still mid April, God willing  Just put a halt on deposits and venues until we are positive of their decision. Then I'll go for gold. lol

For some reason every time I log into this thread, these issues other's are having scare the living daylights out of me.
Why are things so complicated for everyone? lol.. I suppose different people have certain complexities and cases all differ.

We didn't ask the CO how long it will be and he didn't really tell us. We tried for the past few months to hold back any question that would possibly irritate haha.. But I'm starting to feel the wait. It's worrying now because they don't even have feedback regarding how many people are in line etc.


----------



## Negative Ned

Montas.. seems like our partners had the same questions.

I'm still emailing further evidence of our relationship too. I haven't stopped. I figured when they have enough they'll say please stop lol


----------



## Mish

NN I believe they have a set of standard questions as all applicants seem to have gotten the same questions plus a few personal ones thrown in.

Honestly in a way it is better not to be told how much longer it could be. Imagine being told it will be another 3 months and still waiting 4 months later.


----------



## Negative Ned

Mish said:


> NN I believe they have a set of standard questions as all applicants seem to have gotten the same questions plus a few personal ones thrown in.
> 
> Honestly in a way it is better not to be told how much longer it could be. Imagine being told it will be another 3 months and still waiting 4 months later.


I honestly hope its not that long lol


----------



## Negative Ned

How long do you think they'll give us before the visa expires?
I remember my partner saying there are things that need to be finalised, people to say bye to... things to be sold etc..
I know that my partner is getting rid of the car and selling some furniture etc before travelling. That may take a few weeks hmm..


----------



## Mish

It all depends on when the police check or medicals were done as they are only valid for 12 months. So the entry date will be 12 months after the first one was done. If the decision is going to be made within 6 weeks of them expiring the case officer will check to make sure it is enough time. If it isn't they will make you redo them.

We had about 3 months to enter because police checks and medicals were done after lodgement.


----------



## Negative Ned

Mish said:


> It all depends on when the police check or medicals were done as they are only valid for 12 months. So the entry date will be 12 months after the first one was done. If the decision is going to be made within 6 weeks of them expiring the case officer will check to make sure it is enough time. If it isn't they will make you redo them.
> 
> We had about 3 months to enter because police checks and medicals were done after lodgement.


This is stressful.
Our medicals were done late March and police checks were also done march.
That's strange though because the Sudanese police checks state only valid for 3 months? 
And the Medicals on the immi site state 6 months validity.

Where do you get they are valid for 12 months? They are long gone by now. My one is valid for the 12 months, because I did a fed check for them.. just going that extra mile lol

I hope we don't have to go through the hassle of redoing everything.
I'm sure IS would have mentioned that in the interview if he thought they needed to be redone.


----------



## Negative Ned

I was expecting questions such as 'how long do you need before you could travel.. or are you ready now to go if we give you the visa'

haha.. well there is my crushed hope!


----------



## KitKaat

Its standard 12 months valid even your partner Sudanese police checks expires after 3 months. The same happened here and IS told us that its 12 months valid even if its 3 months


----------



## Mish

It is how long DIBP determine they are valid for.


----------



## Negative Ned

KitKaat said:


> Its standard 12 months valid even your partner Sudanese police checks expires after 3 months. The same happened here and IS told us that its 12 months valid even if its 3 months


Nothing new from your end Kitkaat?
Always wishing you the best and hoping to hear from you every time I log on.


----------



## Mish

Negative Ned said:


> Nothing new from your end Kitkaat?
> Always wishing you the best and hoping to hear from you every time I log on.


I hope for the same NN.


----------



## montasbaby

Negative Ned said:


> Nothing new from your end Kitkaat?
> Always wishing you the best and hoping to hear from you every time I log on.


same here


----------



## KitKaat

Thank you guys ♡ I wish you all the best luck all of you. ♡♡♡

Every morning I wake up I remember that I am facing the double parent duty role! I am doing all by myself no one here stands besides me. Trying to make life easier for my daughters and trying my best to fulfill the fatherhood empty gap.


----------



## glyph

faith555 said:


> Hey glyph,
> When i just applied, IS asked for the same paper , i never heard of it as im from morocco, so i wrote him an email asking for more more explination , and he never unswered me lol( as usual) so i called him and got S'Y in the phone i said that i dont know whats that paper mean and never heard of it , she tried to get explination from Is and in te end of the conversation she told le that its not important and he doesn need it any more, so if its taking Time for u , try to call him and see if he really needs it or its just a standard request
> Best of luck


Thanks faith555
Sorry, I didn't see this before. We've ordered it now so hopefully it won't be too much more of a problem, but if it is, we'll give him a call. Hopefully we'll speak with SY too. Seems strange that she didn't know what it was either.
Thanks again


----------



## montasbaby

It's so quiet in here.......any news anyone?


----------



## KitKaat

Nothing actually... I emailed "IS" on 19/11 and still waiting for his reply !! Today my mum is going overseas and i am all alone with my two daughters :-( 
I am now scared to death :-( worst feeling ever


----------



## montasbaby

KitKaat said:


> Nothing actually... I emailed "IS" on 19/11 and still waiting for his reply !! Today my mum is going overseas and i am all alone with my two daughters :-(
> I am now scared to death :-( worst feeling ever


I hope you get a reply soon, I feel for you it is hard being a single mum even though you are not single ..you are for a while, I hope you get your good news soon

Where abouts are you? Do you have any family to help you other than your mum?


----------



## KitKaat

I live in Melbourne. I have 2 brothers, one I see occasionally and one we don't talk to eachother. 

Thanks btw i do really wish you the same and receive your good news too  you live with your partner or are u away from him/her?


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> Nothing actually... I emailed "IS" on 19/11 and still waiting for his reply !! Today my mum is going overseas and i am all alone with my two daughters :-(
> I am now scared to death :-( worst feeling ever


I really wish the DIBP had some form of communication with ASIO and can say they have done this we are just waiting on that.

Hopefully not much longer.


----------



## montasbaby

KitKaat said:


> I live in Melbourne. I have 2 brothers, one I see occasionally and one we don't talk to eachother.
> 
> Thanks btw i do really wish you the same and receive your good news too  you live with your partner or are u away from him/her?


I am away from him ..last saw him in April...so now just waiting waiting  I recently heard through a friend of mine who met a woman who was applying for a visa through Cairo her partner was Tunisian also..she had friends who also had married Tunisians and they apparently got their visa within 4 months....I do not know her circumstances I heard this through someone else...but I though....mmm... I wish.....


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> I am away from him ..last saw him in April...so now just waiting waiting  I recently heard through a friend of mine who met a woman who was applying for a visa through Cairo her partner was Tunisian also..she had friends who also had married Tunisians and they apparently got their visa within 4 months....I do not know her circumstances I heard this through someone else...but I though....mmm... I wish.....


Sometimes with those stories it depends on when they applied.

I will use Morocco as an example being that they use to be 5 months but in the last year or so Faith is the only one who has gotten it in that time frame.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> Sometimes with those stories it depends on when they applied.
> 
> I will use Morocco as an example being that they use to be 5 months but in the last year or so Faith is the only one who has gotten it in that time frame.


I do not know anything about them so yes you are probably right ...and i do not see any Tunisians who have applied here so have no idea how long it normally takes :/


----------



## KitKaat

Don't worry Montasbaby. You'll get your visa soon inshallah especially there is no form 80 involve in your application and that itself is good news. Wish you get it very soon


----------



## KitKaat

Mish - I wish what you say becomes true. They should consider making connections between DIBP and ASIO. :-(


----------



## montasbaby

KitKaat said:


> Don't worry Montasbaby. You'll get your visa soon inshallah especially there is no form 80 involve in your application and that itself is good news. Wish you get it very soon


Thanks KitKaat I hope we all get it soon


----------



## KitKaat

Here we go ...waiting Sunday to come again might get us good news ;-) ... lol every week i like Sunday's and hate Thursday's


----------



## montasbaby

I received an email from SB my new case officer as CE has gone on maternity leave  Does anyone have any info on SB is he any good?
He said Cairo try to complete within 9 months or sooner and then he said i see you lodged in April.....no we lodged in July...do i correct him ?


----------



## Mish

That is their stock standard email. 

I would correct him only because you don't want it to come back and bite you in the arse later. As in have him think "they weren't honest about this what else have they not been honest about".


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> That is their stock standard email.
> 
> I would correct him only because you don't want it to come back and bite you in the arse later. As in have him think "they weren't honest about this what else have they not been honest about".


I sent him an email and told him ...now all i can do is hope he will do a speedy job  if we had lodged in April according to him we would get a decision this month...oh well ....at least i had some communication


----------



## montasbaby

Has anyone heard of this new CO SB?


----------



## KitKaat

Yesterday my partner called the embassy and asked for an update and they told him they are still waiting for form 80 to come back from the external agency!! And the CO didn't replied to my message.


----------



## montasbaby

KitKaat said:


> Yesterday my partner called the embassy and asked for an update and they told him they are still waiting for form 80 to come back from the external agency!! And the CO didn't replied to my message.


It is so hard all this waiting and for you KitKaat even more so ...I hope you get yours all sorted out soon.

I had sent an email to my CO confirming the interview and I know they didn't look at it or maybe she had already left to have the baby because the interviewer phoned a different number to the one we sent her via the email...which she asked us to confirm :/ makes our lives a little bit harder when they do not communicate what is going on


----------



## Mish

@kitkaat - that is just laziness not replying to your email. All it takes is a few minutes to reply back and say that he is still waiting on the form 80. Hey, they probably even have a standard response they can copy and paste into the email . Inshallah not much longer for you guys. I bet he will be on the first flight out once that visa comes through.

@montasbaby - sounds like typical public service. They go on leave and give the next person the case to go through without even telling them what had happened. I would however assume that they case should have notes about what they did (unless your case officer was one of the people that don't make notes on the file).


----------



## EDT

montasbaby said:


> I received an email from SB my new case officer as CE has gone on maternity leave  Does anyone have any info on SB is he any good?
> He said Cairo try to complete within 9 months or sooner and then he said i see you lodged in April.....no we lodged in July...do i correct him ?


If I were you I would not correct him. He should know how to do his job. Information is right in front of his eyes. Its not that hard to read? Its a blessing in the sky if he goes ahead and approve your visa this month thinking you applied in April. His inability to read in between the lines show how much they neglect our applications .We are just another piece of paper to them


----------



## KitKaat

7 days and we'll hit the 14 months! I can't describe the feelings that I am experiencing it everyday since my mum went overseas last Thursday. Loneliness something you can't imagine it without actually living it. 

Yeah mish what you say true about catching first flight lol but after putting the visa stamp on the passport just to make sure don't get any delays or problems with Egyptian secuirty at the airport.

Wish you all good news this month


----------



## EDT

KitKaat said:


> 7 days and we'll hit the 14 months! I can't describe the feelings that I am experiencing it everyday since my mum went overseas last Thursday. Loneliness something you can't imagine it without actually living it.
> 
> Yeah mish what you say true about catching first flight lol but after putting the visa stamp on the passport just to make sure don't get any delays or problems with Egyptian secuirty at the airport.
> 
> Wish you all good news this month


I can imagine what you're going through. 14 months is indeed like an eternity. I'm only 4 days away from 6 months and im already loosing. Take heart


----------



## tiffan

Hello everyone. I first want to thank all of you for sharing your experience and the support you give  . It's extremely helpful and relieving to hear from other who are going through the same process as we do.

I read the 47 pages yesterday, my heart beats hard every time I come to "Visa granted" post. I'm happy for all those who got their visa, and praying for those who are still waiting.

Please, let me join you too, as I also applied for a 309 visa on September in Cairo. I'm from Morocco. My CO is IS just like KitKaat, Faith555, glyph and NN and will be having my interview inn shaa Allah on Thursday via phone in *Arabic* as he said.

I saw glyph's husband interview was in Arabic too, I'm just wondering which Arabic, Egyptian or Moroccan (they're quite different), I don't speak Egyptian dialect well at all, and I'm afraid he won't understand a word from my Moroccan Arabic like most of middle east Arabs , they all find it hard to follow up.

I hope Faith555 would read my this question as she is also from Morocco. I don't know how she dealt with it. What do you advise me ? should I try anyways or maybe ask him if we can have it in english ? very confused.


----------



## montasbaby

tiffan said:


> Hello everyone. I first want to thank all of you for sharing your experience and the support you give  . It's extremely helpful and relieving to hear from other who are going through the same process as we do.
> 
> I read the 47 pages yesterday, my heart beats hard every time I come to "Visa granted" post. I'm happy for all those who got their visa, and praying for those who are still waiting.
> 
> Please, let me join you too, as I also applied for a 309 visa on September in Cairo. I'm from Morocco. My CO is IS just like KitKaat, Faith555, glyph and NN and will be having my interview inn shaa Allah on Thursday via phone in *Arabic* as he said.
> 
> I saw glyph's husband interview was in Arabic too, I'm just wondering which Arabic, Egyptian or Moroccan (they're quite different), I don't speak Egyptian dialect well at all, and I'm afraid he won't understand a word from my Moroccan Arabic like most of middle east Arabs , they all find it hard to follow up.
> 
> I hope Faith555 would read my this question as she is also from Morocco. I don't know how she dealt with it. What do you advise me ? should I try anyways or maybe ask him if we can have it in english ? very confused.


Welcome Tiffan  ref the interview in Arabic or English...when my partner was interviewed he was asked a few questions in English I guess to see how well he could speak it and then was asked if they could finish the interview in English....so I am guessing they do not mind as long as you can understand and answer what they ask


----------



## montasbaby

EDT said:


> If I were you I would not correct him. He should know how to do his job. Information is right in front of his eyes. Its not that hard to read? Its a blessing in the sky if he goes ahead and approve your visa this month thinking you applied in April. His inability to read in between the lines show how much they neglect our applications .We are just another piece of paper to them


Yes EDT I was thinking this also but it is posted on all my correspondence with him...and he should have seen it as some point ...but wouldn't it have been nice if he went by April instead of July....it would mean this month now who knows all i can do is wait


----------



## tiffan

Thanks montasbaby for your reply. I hope in my case it would be the same as you described. I'm already nervous as I don't know what he may ask ... the language issue is making it worse. I'm just afraid that he takes wrong if I say it explicitly that's why. Let's see, waiting forward for Thursday morning


----------



## montasbaby

tiffan said:


> Thanks montasbaby for your reply. I hope in my case it would be the same as you described. I'm already nervous as I don't know what he may ask ... the language issue is making it worse. I'm just afraid that he takes wrong if I say it explicitly that's why. Let's see, waiting forward for Thursday morning


Good luck  have you looked at the list of questions they usually ask? this may help calm your nerves


----------



## tiffan

montasbaby said:


> Good luck  have you looked at the list of questions they usually ask? this may help calm your nerves


Yes, I did. I found a page in this forum titled "Visa interview questions - what did you get asked by immigration?" it actually did help making me a bit more relax Thanks . Please don't hesitate pointing me to anything you think might be of use for me.

I hope hearing good new from you guys very soon!


----------



## Mish

tiffan said:


> Hello everyone. I first want to thank all of you for sharing your experience and the support you give  . It's extremely helpful and relieving to hear from other who are going through the same process as we do.
> 
> I read the 47 pages yesterday, my heart beats hard every time I come to "Visa granted" post. I'm happy for all those who got their visa, and praying for those who are still waiting.
> 
> Please, let me join you too, as I also applied for a 309 visa on September in Cairo. I'm from Morocco. My CO is IS just like KitKaat, Faith555, glyph and NN and will be having my interview inn shaa Allah on Thursday via phone in *Arabic* as he said.
> 
> I saw glyph's husband interview was in Arabic too, I'm just wondering which Arabic, Egyptian or Moroccan (they're quite different), I don't speak Egyptian dialect well at all, and I'm afraid he won't understand a word from my Moroccan Arabic like most of middle east Arabs , they all find it hard to follow up.
> 
> I hope Faith555 would read my this question as she is also from Morocco. I don't know how she dealt with it. What do you advise me ? should I try anyways or maybe ask him if we can have it in english ? very confused.


Welcome . We were told that the interview would be in Arabic and then the CO asked my husband how he communicates with me and he told her English and then she asked if she could do some of the interview in English. It is basically to see if the written evidence matches the person. It was in Egyptian Arabic.


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> Yes EDT I was thinking this also but it is posted on all my correspondence with him...and he should have seen it as some point ...but wouldn't it have been nice if he went by April instead of July....it would mean this month now who knows all i can do is wait


I was thinking about this a bit more and I wonder if the case officer got confused as in April in 9 months from when you submitted in July so maybe he was thinking that is when he was going to grant it and got confused and wrote April in the email....


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> I was thinking about this a bit more and I wonder if the case officer got confused as in April in 9 months from when you submitted in July so maybe he was thinking that is when he was going to grant it and got confused and wrote April in the email....


Yes i had thought the same....April is when our 9 months is up...oh but that seems so far away  I want it now  yes I know be patient ...like all of us have to be ... waiting waiting is all we can do now


----------



## tiffan

montasbaby said:


> Yes i had thought the same....April is when our 9 months is up...oh but that seems so far away  I want it now  yes I know be patient ...like all of us have to be ... waiting waiting is all we can do now


Morning from Morocco,

lol, yes we all want it now, and 9 months indeed seem to be toooo long even if we were told in the beginning that it's going to take around 12 months... human nature .

I personally help myself waiting by thinking to take advantage of those moments before immigration  as I am sure I will miss my family and friends a lot, I don't think I may have such opportunity to spend that much time with them later on, so why not to enjoy it and "LIVE IT" while waiting for the glad tiding. That helps really, for those who are in the same position like me, give it a try .


----------



## tiffan

Mish said:


> Welcome . We were told that the interview would be in Arabic and then the CO asked my husband how he communicates with me and he told her English and then she asked if she could do some of the interview in English. It is basically to see if the written evidence matches the person. It was in Egyptian Arabic.


Thanks Mish . I started already preparing myself to speak in Classical Arabic lol. that would be then the only resort. It makes sens what you and montasbaby said, I was wondering then how would he know I am able to talk to my husband ? I don't remember I've waited that impatiently for Thursday to come  it's like carrying a burden on my shoulders and will put it down once that call finishes.


----------



## EDT

montasbaby said:


> Yes i had thought the same....April is when our 9 months is up...oh but that seems so far away  I want it now  yes I know be patient ...like all of us have to be ... waiting waiting is all we can do now


Let him grant it now by not saying anything. Once granted he cannot take it back. That will show his inability to perform


----------



## Mish

tiffan said:


> Thanks Mish . I started already preparing myself to speak in Classical Arabic lol. that would be then the only resort. It makes sens what you and montasbaby said, I was wondering then how would he know I am able to talk to my husband ? I don't remember I've waited that impatiently for Thursday to come  it's like carrying a burden on my shoulders and will put it down once that call finishes.


It comes it the evidence that you give to them. We provided chat history and it was all in English she they knew what language we spoke she just asked to confirm.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the waiting is worse after the interview. Well it was for us. Before the interview we kind of forgot about it after the interview it was more in your mind.

Inshallah the interview will go well for you. Just remember that the interview is easy when you are in a genuine relationship as it is things that you should know about your partner ie. what they do for work, what they do in their spare time, their family etc.


----------



## tiffan

Can anybody add me under the VISAS PENDING list in the first post please ? 

*tiffan: Morocco. Applied September 2014. 309. CO is IS. Waiting 3 months.*

Thanks


----------



## montasbaby

tiffan said:


> Can anybody add me under the VISAS PENDING list in the first post please ?
> 
> *tiffan: Morocco. Applied September 2014. 309. CO is IS. Waiting 3 months.*
> 
> Thanks


And maybe also add that my new CO is SB...


----------



## Mish

tiffan said:


> Can anybody add me under the VISAS PENDING list in the first post please ?
> 
> *tiffan: Morocco. Applied September 2014. 309. CO is IS. Waiting 3 months.*
> 
> Thanks


Done for you


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> And maybe also add that my new CO is SB...


Done . Not sure if you are at 5 months yet but I updated that just incase you are.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> Done . Not sure if you are at 5 months yet but I updated that just incase you are.


not quite 5 months but i will take that


----------



## Patient

tiffan said:


> Hello everyone. I first want to thank all of you for sharing your experience and the support you give  . It's extremely helpful and relieving to hear from other who are going through the same process as we do. I read the 47 pages yesterday, my heart beats hard every time I come to "Visa granted" post. I'm happy for all those who got their visa, and praying for those who are still waiting. Please, let me join you too, as I also applied for a 309 visa on September in Cairo. I'm from Morocco. My CO is IS just like KitKaat, Faith555, glyph and NN and will be having my interview inn shaa Allah on Thursday via phone in Arabic as he said. I saw glyph's husband interview was in Arabic too, I'm just wondering which Arabic, Egyptian or Moroccan (they're quite different), I don't speak Egyptian dialect well at all, and I'm afraid he won't understand a word from my Moroccan Arabic like most of middle east Arabs , they all find it hard to follow up. I hope Faith555 would read my this question as she is also from Morocco. I don't know how she dealt with it. What do you advise me ? should I try anyways or maybe ask him if we can have it in english ? very confused.


.

Hi tiffan

My partner is from Morocco and we were worried about the same thing before our interview. We emailed the co specifically asking if the interview would need to be in English due to the difference in dialects with Morocco and Egypt. She emailed back a pretty generic reply saying that she speaks Arabic and English so the interview could be in either. Lol so that didn't really answer our question. On the day my partner opted to have his interview in English and if he didn't understand something he asked to have it explained in Arabic. Likewise if he couldn't express himself in English he would answer her in Darija which she understood fine. 
Basically they just used a mix of the three to get to the point of the answers/ questions


----------



## tiffan

Patient said:


> .
> 
> Hi tiffan
> 
> My partner is from Morocco and we were worried about the same thing before our interview. We emailed the co specifically asking if the interview would need to be in English due to the difference in dialects with Morocco and Egypt. She emailed back a pretty generic reply saying that she speaks Arabic and English so the interview could be in either. Lol so that didn't really answer our question. On the day my partner opted to have his interview in English and if he didn't understand something he asked to have it explained in Arabic. Likewise if he couldn't express himself in English he would answer her in Darija which she understood fine.
> Basically they just used a mix of the three to get to the point of the answers/ questions


I really hope my CO understands Darija (Moroccan dialect) too. I also thought to reply to his email and clarify that point with him, I didn't do that for two reasons 1- I don't expect he would answer or he will answer very late 2- I was afraid he may take it wrong ... .

I sent him the original moroccan penal certificate through DHL. Once I got the Proof Of Delivery, I forwarded it to him along with the documents he asked me to prepare before the interview date (record of communication between me and my husband ...) and asked him to confirm that he received the envelop from DHL. Tomorrow is the interview and still didn't get any reply from him. I was scared until I saw in this forum that this is something more or less "normal" which doesn't mean for sure that there is something wrong. Let's see how it goes


----------



## Negative Ned

Tiffan,

How did your interview go?


----------



## tiffan

Negative Ned said:


> Tiffan,
> 
> How did your interview go?


Interview is tomorrow inn shaa Allah . Thanks for asking. I will let you guys knwo how it went.


----------



## tiffan

I just got an email from him confirming that he received my penal certificate. I have a feeling he's preparing for tomorrow ...


----------



## tiffan

Negative Ned said:


> Tiffan,
> 
> How did your interview go?


I did the interview. not in the scheduled time, he called to postpone it one hour. He asked so many questions. and asked me to send him the original marriage certificate via post along with my husband photo and wedding photos and anything that can support my case  he didn't ask this before  I could send it with the original penal certificate. I don't know feeling bad about how the interview went, I answered all the questions but our case is very confusing, so many details as we first met in 2007. and looks like he didn't see all the pictures and documents I provided in the online app and which sent him via email too.


----------



## Mish

It is usual for the interview to be long most applicants seem to be 1 to 1.5 hrs for the interview. 

Try not to worry about him not asking for things ahead of time it seems all in his character. I remember Faith being worried and ended up getting her visa in record time!

Just remember while the visa is processing if you see each other to provide this proof to the case officer (I would email and attach online). If you don't see each other every 3 months provide evidence of communication. This way you are showing more evidence along with saying "don't forget about me".

Unfortunately the wait after the interview is the worst


----------



## tiffan

Mish said:


> It is usual for the interview to be long most applicants seem to be 1 to 1.5 hrs for the interview.
> 
> Try not to worry about him not asking for things ahead of time it seems all in his character. I remember Faith being worried and ended up getting her visa in record time!
> 
> Just remember while the visa is processing if you see each other to provide this proof to the case officer (I would email and attach online). If you don't see each other every 3 months provide evidence of communication. This way you are showing more evidence along with saying "don't forget about me".
> 
> Unfortunately the wait after the interview is the worst


The interview lasted 50 minutes, he asked me how many people attended the wedding ceremony, I said well we didn't count them it should be roughly 30 person. he then said, well in the two pictures you sent I only see 4 persons where are the rest ? I said well those are only two more pictures, the rest of pictures is attached to the app online and I also sent them to you in email in september. that's why I think he didn't see them. in our Moroccan marriages, it's always 4 or 6 in each picture, we can't have more. we don't do it so, it's by turn, people who want to have a pic with the couple they come forward and the person who holds the camera arranges it so that everybody is in the scope. I told him that we've got a video but we couldn't attach it to the online app, if he wants I can send it to him he said no, pictures only ... He asked if he has ever send me a gift or so before or after marriage. luckily we have proof of that, a POST sticker which I saved for memory since 2012. also a Western Union receipt as he sent me some money on 2013 ... we luckily have all those proofs even before marriage. We provided pictures of us before marriage, when we first met here in Casablanca in 2011 but he didn't see them and he asked to send him again. By the way, we married on May 2014, we know each other since 2007 through internet, we personally met on 2011 and we got married on 2014.

I was thinking we have solid proofs for our long relationship (many screenshots of video calls, more than 1000 emails, viber calls history, calls which last over 30 minutes, pictures ...) , we prepared everything well. but don't know he's not happy with that or he didn't have look at it ? is that possible ?

As mentioned by somebody before, he was in deed nice when talking to me, but not punctual though. I really hope it goes the same as for Faith  but my heart currently says the opposite . You might be right, waiting after interview is even worst... By the way, the interview was 100% English, he started with Hello, I answered Hello, and he asked me would you like to continue in English or Arabic.


----------



## Negative Ned

Tiffan, don't worry I think you maybe over thinking it.

All the questions he asked are mandatory by DIBP  Dont worry at all about it. 
Its good that you spoke in English. I always feel that it is a sense of security for them when you know English.. the struggle isn't as bad when you do make it in, finally and there are no language barriers 

Its always normal to think of answers to questions after the moment has passed and nerves play a big part - these are all things they have come across before.

I'm really happy with IS because I think he doesn't waste time. He responds to things he sees are pertinent to your application and keeps up a strong character. That might come across to you as lazy, as it has to me and other people in the past but I've come to realise he is just REALLY professional and good at what he does, as Mish has mentioned before. That is why some people happen to get at it 6 months and others at normal 9 months processing.
The applications that take longer are due to security clearances that are not actually in their control. 

When you are in a genuine relationship, you have nothing to fear.
In the meantime, I think you should email him constant evidence of you and your partner communicating with one another and don't lose faith that you will be united soon. 

I'm sure when he called to postpone was because he had another case in his hands that required more attention than what he had planned for. Its a fair system and they try to finish people's applications in order of time of submission, complexity and priority (circumstance).

Please don't let any negative comments about IS on this thread catch up with you. I cant stress this to you enough.
You'll be okay


----------



## tiffan

Thanks NN for your advise 
I sent him the documents he asked me, with additional stuffs I thought may be of use for my case. Once I got the Proof Of Delivery (yesterday), I contacted him to get a confirmation, and he confirmed it instantly this time . It was soo relieving really to get an instant reply.
You are right NN, none is perfect, and we don't know what circumstances they are having and we shouldn't let ourselves taken by the nerves ... let them do their jobs, and it will take as long as it needs to take .

By the way, it's being quite in here nowadays. I really need to hear some good news from you guys .

Nice dayyy


----------



## Mish

I just heard of someone that got their visa approved today after 7.5 months. It looks like Cairo are moving faster these days. Happy for you guys but jealous that we had to wait an extra 2 months .

Any news KitKaat?


----------



## KitKaat

Nope 
Still waiting
I think I am gonna die soon, physically and emotionally. 
It's so hard for me to deal alone with autistic child, and another dependent child. Too much!


----------



## Mish

This totally sucks KitKaat I just wish there was something they could do to hurry it up. Did you write to Scott Morrison at all? What about Senator Cash? If you write to either at them I would mention the kids and how hard it is etc.

I know I have said this time and time again but there should be a visa like a bridging visa but for those that apply offshore so that they can wait for the decision onshore. Really, I would not have cared if my partner could not work for 9 months whilst waiting on a decision we would be together. I am sure alot of people would definitely agree on that one .

What about contacting the Australian ambassador in Egypt? I really just thinking of people you can contact. Did you ever contact your local MP at all? I know you were outside Australia when you lodged the original complaints but not sure if you have spoken to your local MP since returning to Australia.


----------



## KitKaat

Yeah I spoke to them all, external check is out of their jurisdiction and they don't have any authority over them. According to them - Ofcourse

Our poor CO is collaborating with us, and told us once external check comes back he will quickly present our case to the ambassador to sign the grant. 

But in reality, I just gave up, I don't really care anymore. I am trying not to think about it too much. Those kids need me. No time for sudden strokes.


----------



## montasbaby

KitKaat I hope you get your visa soon, I cannot really even begin to understand how you are feeling big hug to you x

MIsh you said you know of someone who got their visa...where were they from? 7.5 months is quick ...do you know who their CO was? I am still worried about our new CO as he is new and took over from CE ...hoping he knows what he is doing


----------



## Mish

Was from Egypt which shows things have sped up as Egypt was always 9 to 10 months. Their case officer was SY.


----------



## montasbaby

wow yes alot quicker...here's hoping we all get it soon ...I hate the waiting


----------



## Negative Ned

Sorry to hear KitKaat.
IS will help you if he said he will. I'm sure he understands.


----------



## KitKaat

Yeah he's a great guy ... and I don't blame him, Inshallah 2015 will bring us good news for all of us


----------



## Mish

Inshallah KitKaat.

For those applying for a PMV that will need to apply for an 820 onshore. Just be aware that it has been announced that all partner visa fees will increase by 50% from Jan 1.

Here is the link to the article: http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2014/12/15/govt-cash-visas-foreign-love


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> Inshallah KitKaat.
> 
> For those applying for a PMV that will need to apply for an 820 onshore. Just be aware that it has been announced that all partner visa fees will increase by 50% from Jan 1.
> 
> Here is the link to the article: Govt to cash in on visas for foreign love | SBS News


50 % wow that is alot  i am confused...so when we finally get the visa..we marry and then we have to pay how much ???


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> 50 % wow that is alot


Yep . About an extra $600 for PMV to 820.


----------



## montasbaby

money money money the root of all evil


----------



## montasbaby

Someone told me that when we get the visa that he will have to pay $1100 to enter Australia...is this right??


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> Someone told me that when we get the visa that he will have to pay $1100 to enter Australia...is this right??


No. He enters for free. Then you marry and then you pay for the 820 lodgement. Use to be 1145 now will be 50% more.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> No. He enters for free. Then you marry and then you pay for the 820 lodgement. Use to be 1145 now will be 50% more.


Oh i thought you said 600 :/ ok I read it wrong...$600 more


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> Oh i thought you said 600 :/


That is the increase. So now will be just over 1700.

How long did it take to upload all your evidence?


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> That is the increase. So now will be just over 1700.
> 
> How long did it take to upload all your evidence?


I did mine bit by bit I stopped about a month ago...I had so much on fb and viber but viber was easy to copy fb was a nightmare

I made mine into pdf files and loaded like that


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> I did mine bit by bit I stopped about a month ago...I had so much on fb and viber but viber was easy to copy fb was a nightmare
> 
> I made mine into pdf files and loaded like that


Cool thanks for that. I know someone worrying if she can upload by 2 months. She wants to try and beat the price rise.


----------



## faith555

tiffan said:


> Hello everyone. I first want to thank all of you for sharing your experience and the support you give  . It's extremely helpful and relieving to hear from other who are going through the same process as we do.
> 
> I read the 47 pages yesterday, my heart beats hard every time I come to "Visa granted" post. I'm happy for all those who got their visa, and praying for those who are still waiting.
> 
> Please, let me join you too, as I also applied for a 309 visa on September in Cairo. I'm from Morocco. My CO is IS just like KitKaat, Faith555, glyph and NN and will be having my interview inn shaa Allah on Thursday via phone in *Arabic* as he said.
> 
> I saw glyph's husband interview was in Arabic too, I'm just wondering which Arabic, Egyptian or Moroccan (they're quite different), I don't speak Egyptian dialect well at all, and I'm afraid he won't understand a word from my Moroccan Arabic like most of middle east Arabs , they all find it hard to follow up.
> 
> I hope Faith555 would read my this question as she is also from Morocco. I don't know how she dealt with it. What do you advise me ? should I try anyways or maybe ask him if we can have it in english ? very confused.


Salam TIFFAN;

Sorry i've been away for a while, i just read ur post, i didnt have any interview with IS , and whenever i talk to him in phone it was in english , so i think u can ask him to have the interview in english if its more gd for u , as he will never understand our dareeja


----------



## tiffan

faith555 said:


> Salam TIFFAN;
> 
> Sorry i've been away for a while, i just read ur post, i didnt have any interview with IS , and whenever i talk to him in phone it was in english , so i think u can ask him to have the interview in english if its more gd for u , as he will never understand our dareeja


Wa alaykom salam,

Thanks for your reply anyways 
I've done the interview alhamdo lillah. He called me first to ask if we can pospone it one hour, he spoke initially in their Egyptian dialect, and I was so confused just in answering that, I mixed Arabic with French with English I remember I said something like "Oui, wakha, No problem .." lool. The second time he called me he started in english, and asked whether I want it to be in english or Arabic I think he noticed that I wasn't ok with the Arabic.

Anyways. That's finished, now we are waiting  let's see


----------



## faith555

tiffan said:


> Wa alaykom salam,
> 
> Thanks for your reply anyways
> I've done the interview alhamdo lillah. He called me first to ask if we can pospone it one hour, he spoke initially in their Egyptian dialect, and I was so confused just in answering that, I mixed Arabic with French with English I remember I said something like "Oui, wakha, No problem .." lool. The second time he called me he started in english, and asked whether I want it to be in english or Arabic I think he noticed that I wasn't ok with the Arabic.
> 
> Anyways. That's finished, now we are waiting  let's see


happy for u, hope that everything will be good inchallah, and if u need any help or u have any questions ill be more that happy to help


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> Inshallah KitKaat.
> 
> For those applying for a PMV that will need to apply for an 820 onshore. Just be aware that it has been announced that all partner visa fees will increase by 50% from Jan 1.
> 
> Here is the link to the article: Govt to cash in on visas for foreign love | SBS News


hey Mish, do i have to apply for anything else ? in ly grant lette thet didnt mention that?what should i do?

And do i have the right to get a MED CARE!!


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> hey Mish, do i have to apply for anything else ? in ly grant lette thet didnt mention that?what should i do?
> 
> And do i have the right to get a MED CARE!!


You will apply for your permanent part in 2 years from lodgement. About 2 months prior to the eligibility date you will get an email from immigration telling you to apply. So you need to keep collecting all that evidence.

Yep you can get Medicare. You can also get free English lessons if you want too.

How are you enjoying Australia?

Everyone comments how quiet Australia is lol.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> You will apply for your permanent part in 2 years from lodgement. About 2 months prior to the eligibility date you will get an email from immigration telling you to apply. So you need to keep collecting all that evidence.
> 
> Yep you can get Medicare. You can also get free English lessons if you want too.
> 
> How are you enjoying Australia?
> 
> Everyone comments how quiet Australia is lol.


Im in morocco now , but yes melbourne was sooooooooooo quiet comparing to Marrakech lol

So how much we should pay ,because in the letter they said the following:

You do not need to make a further application for the permanent
visa. Generally, applicants become eligible two years after the date of the lodgement of the
combined application. Shortly before that date, the department will write to you and invite to
provide further information.

What of information they will ask us for , and what kind of evidence we have to collect if we are living together!!!


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Im in morocco now , but yes melbourne was sooooooooooo quiet comparing to Marrakech lol
> 
> So how much we should pay ,because in the letter they said the following:
> 
> You do not need to make a further application for the permanent
> visa. Generally, applicants become eligible two years after the date of the lodgement of the
> combined application. Shortly before that date, the department will write to you and invite to
> provide further information.
> 
> What of information they will ask us for , and what kind of evidence we have to collect if we are living together!!!


I thought you would be in Australia now. When is your must enter date?

Yeah that letter is correct, you will be invited to apply about 2 months before the 2 years is up. You don't pay anything it is all included in the fee you already paid.

You will need things like joint bills, joint lease, joint bank account. Anything social that you do ie. My husband and I go to the movies regularly so we have collected all our movies tickets. Tickets and accommodation for any trips together. They will ask you for statements on your relationship again which will from 309 approval to current and you will need 2 x 888's as well.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> I thought you would be in Australia now. When is your must enter date?
> 
> Yeah that letter is correct, you will be invited to apply about 2 months before the 2 years is up. You don't pay anything it is all included in the fee you already paid.
> 
> You will need things like joint bills, joint lease, joint bank account. Anything social that you do ie. My husband and I go to the movies regularly so we have collected all our movies tickets. Tickets and accommodation for any trips together. They will ask you for statements on your relationship again which will from 309 approval to current and you will need 2 x 888's as well.


I have to be in OZ before september 2015  .


----------



## Negative Ned

WOW Faith555!!

They gave you a long time to sort yourself out!!! Thats amazing!


----------



## Negative Ned

Sorry Mish, I'm a little confused.

Shouldn't Faith be applying for a Visa to remain in Australia after the wedding? Before the 2 year permanent one?
It seems that there are 2 stages to this... why do I keep getting confused! This is stressing me out.
309 is after the 2 years - which basically moves them towards a citizenship..
But I'm sure there is another before it?


----------



## Negative Ned

ok ok.. so there is 820 and 309...
Sorry I missed that part!!! My bad.


----------



## montasbaby

Has anyone heard anything about Australia closing the Embassy in Cairo?


----------



## Mish

Nope still open 

What did you hear?


----------



## montasbaby

Britain and Canada have closed their embassy and Australia are thinking of closing theirs...on the news in Tunisia :/
Germany will close theirs on friday


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> Britain and Canada have closed their embassy and Australia are thinking of closing theirs...on the news in Tunisia :/
> Germany will close theirs on friday


They must get delayed news.

Canadian and British embassy closed a couple of weeks ago but they reopened during the week.

Australian embassy was never closed ... we aren't as soft as they other embassies


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> They must get delayed news.
> 
> Canadian and British embassy closed a couple of weeks ago but they reopened during the week.
> 
> Australian embassy was never closed ... we aren't as soft as they other embassies


yes must be delayed news then, he is worried I told him to go to sleep  and not think about it


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> yes must be delayed news then, he is worried I told him to go to sleep  and not think about it


Lol. They do get delayed things.

Remember when we had that huge storm a few weeks ago on the Thursday well they heard about it in Cairo on the Saturday (our Sunday morning).


----------



## montasbaby

i just got a letter from my Co....we got our visa ... omg he doesn't know yet I can't get hold of him ....omg I can't believe it ....it took just 5 months and 5 days


----------



## Mish

WOO HOO! Congrats! Cairo sure are going fast at the moment (why didn't they do that last year ). NN should be just around the corner


----------



## montasbaby

I am doing a happy dance ... I can't believe it was so quick ...a wonderful Christmas present I hope everyone else gets their visa soon


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. Best wishes for a very Merry Christmas and a fantastic future to you both... 



montasbaby said:


> i just got a letter from my Co....we got our visa ... omg he doesn't know yet I can't get hold of him ....omg I can't believe it ....it took just 5 months and 5 days


----------



## montasbaby

Dinkum said:


> Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. Best wishes for a very Merry Christmas and a fantastic future to you both...


Thank you Dinkum and Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## KitKaat

Wow thats amazing news indeed 
Congratulations montas I hope all the best to you and your other half ♡


----------



## montasbaby

KitKaat said:


> Wow thats amazing news indeed
> Congratulations montas I hope all the best to you and your other half ♡


Thank you so much KitKaat I really hope you get some good news soon, and Happy Birthday to your daughter


----------



## Negative Ned

Montasbaby!!!!!!!

God bless your new life!!

So so so happy for you! This is amazing news!!!
Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## glyph

Hi everyone, I haven't been here for a while. We had the most amazing news today too. My husband's visa has been granted!!! I found out first thing this morning but the date of grant was yesterday! We submitted our application 27 June 2014 so I am blown away by the timing. I was thinking we would hear in February or March. We are so excited!

I really hope everyone else who is waiting will have very good news soon too.


----------



## Mish

Congrats . While the other embassy's are increasing processing times, Cairo is reducing processing times LOL.

glyph & montasbaby - Were both your decisions signed off by AK? I am trying to figure out if they only have 1 senior officer.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> Congrats . While the other embassy's are increasing processing times, Cairo is reducing processing times LOL.
> 
> glyph & montasbaby - Were both your decisions signed off by AK? I am trying to figure out if they only have 1 senior officer.


I had heard that the man who interviewed my partner was in charge and he is BB

So i do not know ..how would I find this out ?

Ok so i just looked at the grant letter and it is signed by KS


----------



## montasbaby

Negative Ned said:


> Montasbaby!!!!!!!
> 
> God bless your new life!!
> 
> So so so happy for you! This is amazing news!!!
> Enjoy!!!!!!


Thank you NN I am so happy  now we just need all the other visas to be approved then we can all party


----------



## montasbaby

glyph said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been here for a while. We had the most amazing news today too. My husband's visa has been granted!!! I found out first thing this morning but the date of grant was yesterday! We submitted our application 27 June 2014 so I am blown away by the timing. I was thinking we would hear in February or March. We are so excited!
> 
> I really hope everyone else who is waiting will have very good news soon too.


Congratulations Glyph enjoy your new life


----------



## glyph

I just checked our letter and ours was signed off by KS as well 

My husband just got a call from IS congratulating him and telling him he can pick up his originals too.

Congratulations Montasbaby! I have had the best and happiest day for months. On such a high


----------



## KitKaat

I am really happy for you both montas and glyph ... ♡ Sending my warm greetings to you both and wishes the good news for the others who are still waiting .... including me ;P lol

Our waiting list is shrinking lol .... 3 more and this room will be empty 
Good luck everyone ♡


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> I had heard that the man who interviewed my partner was in charge and he is BB
> 
> So i do not know ..how would I find this out ?
> 
> Ok so i just looked at the grant letter and it is signed by KS


That is good to know that there is another one signing the grants


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> I am really happy for you both montas and glyph ... ♡ Sending my warm greetings to you both and wishes the good news for the others who are still waiting .... including me ;P lol
> 
> Our waiting list is shrinking lol .... 3 more and this room will be empty
> Good luck everyone ♡


I keep hoping that yours will be next . Damn those security checks.


----------



## glyph

KitKaat said:


> I am really happy for you both montas and glyph ... ♡ Sending my warm greetings to you both and wishes the good news for the others who are still waiting .... including me ;P lol
> 
> Our waiting list is shrinking lol .... 3 more and this room will be empty
> Good luck everyone ♡


Thank you so much KitKaat. I am really grateful although it hardly seems fair when you have been waiting so long. I am sending you all my best wishes for happy news very very soon


----------



## KitKaat

glyph said:


> Thank you so much KitKaat. I am really grateful although it hardly seems fair when you have been waiting so long. I am sending you all my best wishes for happy news very very soon


No don't say that ... its God will and I am not against it. Everyone's fate is written before they were born. But I am really happy seeing Cairo room is moving with positive news. The most important thing is after the grant  ... plan everything well, hope everything goes well with you


----------



## Negative Ned

AWWW GLYPH!!

YOU TOO!

I am so happy for you all!!! Please PLEASE GOD.. let KitKaat be next... You deserve it Kitkaat.. You are in my Prayers dear.
And me toooo!!!!!! I'm waiting!!!!!!!! Please God!!!!!!!

CONGRATS GUYS!!! You must be over the moon!!! God bless!!!

WOOHOO! Go Cairo!!!!!


----------



## glyph

Thanks KitKaat. You are right. We can make our plans now and start looking forward. I hope you are next.

Thanks NN. Our partners' interviews were around the same time... so yours might be very close too. I really, really hope so. 

It's amazing though. You wait and wait and wait... and suddenly after everything has dragged on, it's full speed ahead. I can't believe it! We have a piece of paper that says he can come immediately! It's still sinking in!!! I will be so happy to hear you have both been granted. Inshallah it will be soon.


----------



## Negative Ned

I was just thinking that! We were around the same time. But you did apply before us by a month to be fair 

I'm too afraid to be anticipating too much.. I know everyone's circumstance and situation is different. But I do have my fingers crossed that this will be our Christmas gift, KitKaat included 
Since I celebrate Christmas 7th of January, perhaps it will be then!!!

I'm jumping for joy for all of you!


----------



## Negative Ned

GUYS I KEEP CHECKING MY EMAIL AND REFRESHING!
I NEED TO GET OFF THIS COMPUTER OR I WILL GO INSANE!

Goodnight all! haha


----------



## Mish

LOL NN. Just go Christmas shopping


----------



## glyph

NN, We submitted our application on 27 June... that's practically July! Getting my news 2 days before when I celebrate Christmas is the biggest gift. I'm feeling very blessed. I so hope you get your gift before you celebrate Christmas.

Another thing that has been so lovely about our news is how many people are so genuinely happy and excited for us. Just think how much you have to look forward to in the New Year. Hopefully in 2015 you'll celebrate your reunion and your marriage. (If I remember correctly you're planning to marry here in Aus I think).


----------



## KitKaat

You guys made me laugh while reading your posts lol 

Good to have virtual friends around that makes you feel life lot easier lol ♡ 

Okey sweeties, its prayer time. I will keep you all in my prayer especially you NN ♡ 

Good luck ♡


----------



## montasbaby

glyph said:


> Thank you so much KitKaat. I am really grateful although it hardly seems fair when you have been waiting so long. I am sending you all my best wishes for happy news very very soon


I feel the same as you do Glyph...as happy as I am to get it...I feel KitKaat needs to have hers now ...I also am sending my best wishes for the New Year to all here in the Cairo forum


----------



## montasbaby

Negative Ned said:


> I was just thinking that! We were around the same time. But you did apply before us by a month to be fair
> 
> I'm too afraid to be anticipating too much.. I know everyone's circumstance and situation is different. But I do have my fingers crossed that this will be our Christmas gift, KitKaat included
> Since I celebrate Christmas 7th of January, perhaps it will be then!!!
> 
> I'm jumping for joy for all of you!


I do hope you get yours for your Christmas  this is what I wanted for Christmas and woooohoooo I got it  now to plan for his arrival


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> I do hope you get yours for your Christmas  this is what I wanted for Christmas and woooohoooo I got it  now to plan for his arrival


Woo hoo! Hopefully he comes soon.

I am watching season 2 of 90 day finace and they have a guy from Tusnia on it ... reminded me of you guys.


----------



## Bunsen87

So exciting for everyone  they seem to be pumping them out at the money. My fiancee's application will be submitted in the next 2 days I hope.. Crossing fingers they can process it quick smart


----------



## Negative Ned

Bunsen87 said:


> So exciting for everyone  they seem to be pumping them out at the money. My fiancee's application will be submitted in the next 2 days I hope.. Crossing fingers they can process it quick smart


Let us know how you go, who your CO is and keep coming here for emotional support lol..... esp around the interview time, we'll all give you as much tips as we can since we have all gone through that nerve-wrecking stage!!!

I would have lost my mind 5 months ago without this forum lol


----------



## Bunsen87

*And its in!!*

And the online PMV application is finally in!!! Argh, can't believe we managed to get it all done in time.. Cairo has given us 28 days to upload everything but we have submitted all the forms, and most of the evidence just in case. Just a few documents showing contact when apart, and waiting to get a few more statements from family and friends. I can't believe it


----------



## Negative Ned

Congrats!!!! I think we need to update the list of applicants now 
Your journey has just begun!!!!!
Best wishes to you 

Is your fiancée Egyptian?


----------



## Bunsen87

Negative Ned said:


> Congrats!!!! I think we need to update the list of applicants now
> Your journey has just begun!!!!!
> Best wishes to you
> 
> Is your fiancée Egyptian?


Thank you  yes please do  yep he is Egyptian. I can't wait for him to meet the rest of my family and friends here.. 2+ yrs long distance and I am still the most impatient person, this is going to be a hart time to be patient


----------



## Mish

Bunsen87 said:


> And the online PMV application is finally in!!! Argh, can't believe we managed to get it all done in time.. Cairo has given us 28 days to upload everything but we have submitted all the forms, and most of the evidence just in case. Just a few documents showing contact when apart, and waiting to get a few more statements from family and friends. I can't believe it


WOO HOO! I have updated the list to include you .

Now to wait and see who you get as a case officer....


----------



## Bunsen87

Thanks Mish


----------



## montasbaby

faith555 said:


> I have to be in OZ before september 2015  .


Why is your entry date so far away...we were given april which is 4 months from visa grant...I know different visa..is this the reason why?


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> Why is your entry date so far away...we were given april which is 4 months from visa grant...I know different visa..is this the reason why?


Because IS was off with the fairies 

Usually it is 12 months from either the medical or police check whichever is done first. I know Faith did the Medicals in September but I thought the police check was done around the time of application, so is probably an error in giving them that long to enter.


----------



## montasbaby

we did our medicals in sept 2014...the date they gave us to enter by was 2 years after we first met in person...sept is when the visa expires so we have to be married by then...our dates seem strange


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> we did our medicals in sept 2014...the date they gave us to enter by was 2 years after we first met in person...sept is when the visa expires so we have to be married by then...our dates seem strange


What about the police check?

With ours the police check was after the medical so he had to enter before the medicals expired.

A couple of people recently were told about their police checks expiring and made sure they could enter within 6 weeks otherwise they would need new ones.


----------



## montasbaby

police check was done in august 2014


----------



## Mish

Hmmm who knows. Maybe the case officer is still confused and thought you applied in April 2014 therefore gave you until April 2015.


----------



## montasbaby

oh well it doesnt matter i guess as he will be here within next couple of weeks 
and we will marry before september so all good


----------



## Negative Ned

Yaaay such lovely news! Mabrook in advance for your wedding! I hope its everything you ever wished it were!
Definitely uplifting to hear such great news on this thread..

All these tragedies happening around the world is freaking me out a little I must say. I am worried sick about my partner having to come here with how aviation has been messing up these past few months. God be with everyone!!!
I heard the bad news about Asia Air! This is the third flight to endure misfortunes... It is the worst thing to happen to anyone.. Please keep the families of those waiting on news about their loved ones in your Prayers. 

This is why I always say to people DONT take cheap flights! Domestic flights like that are horrible... Money comes and goes.. Don't try and save an extra hundred or two in exchange for your safety! I know my partner will be flying the best of the best! I understand that these misfortunes can happen at any time and on any man-made machine but we must do our part guys in securing flights that are reputable, that adhere to safety regulations, with 5 star rating.
Your lives and your family/partner's souls are more valuable than any cost you may need to adhere to. Especially these months where everyone is feeling vulnerable and scared.


----------



## Mish

It is so sad that another Malaysian based airline has gone missing . My husband and I were planning on going to Asia next year but now I am having second thoughts. I told him maybe we should go somewhere where it is safe to fly to like America or Canada. Bali and Singapore were two places we were looking at too.

Myself when I travel I usually go on a major airline, with my airline of choice being Emirates .

Safe travels for your fiance montasbaby.


----------



## montasbaby

Thanks Mish and NN and yes it is most terrible about the missing plane  ...I cannot imagine what they are going through waiting for news  

I think the airline of choice from Tunisia will be Emirates


----------



## Mish

Don't forget to sign him up to skyward awards that way you get points and eventually can buy some gifts through them


----------



## CollegeGirl

It is very sad... but they say you are actually much, much safer flying than you are driving. I don't worry day-to-day about my loved ones driving, so I try not to worry about them flying, either, since I know they're actually safer.


----------



## Negative Ned

My preferred airline is Etihad.
I have flown Emirates and I have flown Etihad.. as well as Qantas.

By far Etihad takes the lead!!! Did you see the new A380? Its literally an apartment room.. bed, shower, bar - etc! Amazing.


----------



## Mish

Oh yes! Was like $20k one way to London I believe.

Emirates always worked out better for me going to Egypt anyway because one less day had to take off work and didn't arrive in Egypt at 3AM like Etihad did.

I have flown Qantas to London and didn't like it at all.


----------



## glyph

montasbaby said:


> Why is your entry date so far away...we were given april which is 4 months from visa grant...I know different visa..is this the reason why?


We were given till August 2015 for my husband to get here. We are already married so maybe that could be the reason for the difference?


----------



## montasbaby

Flight is booked Egyptair and Emirates...and yes i got him signed up on all frequent flyer bits 2 weeks and he will be here  

And i still don't get my entry date but oh well


----------



## Bunsen87

Mish said:


> WOO HOO! I have updated the list to include you .
> 
> Now to wait and see who you get as a case officer....


just got an email from Cairo embassy acknowledging their receipt of our valid application  we got one from immi after we lodged on the 27th, but this one is from a female case officer 'S'.. So excited


----------



## Mish

Bunsen87 said:


> just got an email from Cairo embassy acknowledging their receipt of our valid application  we got one from immi after we lodged on the 27th, but this one is from a female case officer 'S'.. So excited


Woo hoo! Is that SY, that same as who we had?

If so that is great. I found her great as in even if you just email evidence she will always confirm that she has received it. Sometimes she goes and works in another for a month but I found her fantastic to deal with .

You should get an email from her around end of April with a request for interview. She will give a few days or a week notice.


----------



## Negative Ned

*Happy New Year everyone!*
May this year bring us all good news!
*God bless you all!*

Thats great news Bunsen87. SY seems to be a great CO!


----------



## CollegeGirl

May this year bring all of you such good news that Negative Ned changes his name to just "Ned."


----------



## Negative Ned

CollegeGirl said:


> May this year bring all of you such good news that Negative Ned changes his name to just "Ned."


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Thank you for making me crack up in front of this screen!!!!
Good one!!!!!!!!!!!!    

AMEN!


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> May this year bring all of you such good news that Negative Ned changes his name to just "Ned."


Lol. Maybe Negative Ned will change his name to Positive Ned.


----------



## Negative Ned

hahah Mish!!
I'll change my name to VISAGRANTED2015!

hahaha!!! Anything as long as they just pull through.... I'm so anxious!


----------



## Bunsen87

Mish said:


> Woo hoo! Is that SY, that same as who we had?
> 
> If so that is great. I found her great as in even if you just email evidence she will always confirm that she has received it. Sometimes she goes and works in another for a month but I found her fantastic to deal with .
> 
> You should get an email from her around end of April with a request for interview. She will give a few days or a week notice.


Yep she just emailed me and included her surname so its SY. She does seem very professional which is a relief. Do you get contacted for medicals before the interview or after normally?


----------



## Mish

Bunsen87 said:


> Yep she just emailed me and included her surname so its SY. She does seem very professional which is a relief. Do you get contacted for medicals before the interview or after normally?


Our request was in the original email from her. We had about 5 attachments (I think).


----------



## Bunsen87

Mish said:


> Our request was in the original email from her. We had about 5 attachments (I think).


Maybe once we have finished uploading evidence and she has gone through it all we will get that one? Just keep swimming just keep swimming


----------



## Negative Ned

Today is our Coptic Orthodox Christmas.
I wanted so much to be with my partner at this time!

Fingers crossed it doesn't take much longer.


----------



## Mish

Negative Ned said:


> Today is our Coptic Orthodox Christmas.
> I wanted so much to be with my partner at this time!
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesn't take much longer.


Merry Christmas!! ... I thought Coptic Christmas was tomorrow  unless today is Christmas Eve?

I am going with a late January grant for you guys.


----------



## Mish

Bunsen87 said:


> Maybe once we have finished uploading evidence and she has gone through it all we will get that one? Just keep swimming just keep swimming


Maybe someone who applied online can confirm when you get the request to do the medicals. With ours we got it the same day as the case officer.

If you don't want to wait you can generate your own HAPID through e-medical and go and get the medical done now.

Has he already done his police check?


----------



## tiffan

IMMI Grant Notification...

I can't believe it, Alhamdo lillah, I got the visa grant email this morning., I wasn't expecting it as I was thinking it's still early, one month passed by after the interview.

My First entry should be before 15th May 2015. I don't know is it a coincidence or not, but my police certificate is going to expire on 14th May 2015 (it was issued on the 14th May 2014).

I would like to thank all of you for your assistance and support. it was of great help really  and I wish all the best to all of you. For those who are waiting, don't despair, "live" every moment of your life, don't suspend it, the good news comes when you don't expect it.


----------



## Mish

Woo hoo congrats tiffan. How long did it take so I can update the list.

Looks like either ... IS is a fast case officer or less people are applying. Time will tell.

Don't worry about the 1 day difference in police and entry date. You wouldn't be leaving it until the last day to arrive anyway because you would be screwed if the flight was delayed or cancelled.

Enjoy your life in Australia. Which state will you call home?


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations Tiffan. Wonderful news! Best wishes to you both on the rest of your journey together... safe travel and take care always...


----------



## tiffan

Mish said:


> Woo hoo congrats tiffan. How long did it take so I can update the list.
> 
> Looks like either ... IS is a fast case officer or less people are applying. Time will tell.
> 
> Don't worry about the 1 day difference in police and entry date. You wouldn't be leaving it until the last day to arrive anyway because you would be screwed if the flight was delayed or cancelled.
> 
> Enjoy your life in Australia. Which state will you call home?


Thanks a lot Mish and Dinkum, Yes, of course I won't leave it until the last day inn shaa Allah 

My husband is leaving in NSW, Sydney, and we 're planning to live there inn shaa Allah


----------



## KitKaat

tiffan said:


> IMMI Grant Notification...
> 
> I can't believe it, Alhamdo lillah, I got the visa grant email this morning., I wasn't expecting it as I was thinking it's still early, one month passed by after the interview.
> 
> My First entry should be before 15th May 2015. I don't know is it a coincidence or not, but my police certificate is going to expire on 14th May 2015 (it was issued on the 14th May 2014).
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for your assistance and support. it was of great help really  and I wish all the best to all of you. For those who are waiting, don't despair, "live" every moment of your life, don't suspend it, the good news comes when you don't expect it.


Congratulations ... I am happy for you. Have a good time together


----------



## KitKaat

Mish - please update the list :-D

<<<15 months waiting


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> Mish - please update the list :-D
> 
> <<<15 months waiting


Done.

Inshallah your partner's grant will be soon


----------



## Negative Ned

TIFFAN!!!!
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!

GOD BLESS YOUR NEW LIFE! So happy for you!!!!!!

KitKaat.. please hang in there lovely, it will be okay and very soon Enshalla!


----------



## tiffan

Negative Ned said:


> TIFFAN!!!!
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GOD BLESS YOUR NEW LIFE! So happy for you!!!!!!
> 
> KitKaat.. please hang in there lovely, it will be okay and very soon Enshalla!


Thanks Negative Ned  ! feeling like I don't have enough time to prepare myself as I will be working till March inn shaa Allah... let's see, I hope I won't forget anything important.


----------



## Negative Ned

God Willing, you wont forget anything


----------



## Bunsen87

It's very exciting seeing approvals for people  hoping those of you who have been waiting get your approvals soon. This whole process isn't easy so thinking of you all.


----------



## tiffan

From my personal experience in this forum, every detail a person shares about his own case may be of a great use to others who are going through the same process ... It helps to remove confusion and frustration too.

So I don't know if I said that my CO after the interview asked me to send him the original marriage certificate along with my marriage pics and any other doc which may serve my case. I was worried, how can I get back my original marriage Cert. 

So around 3 hours after I received the grant visa email, IS called me (for the first time after the interview) congratulated and asked me to arrange with DHL or any other company to go and collect my documents on my behalf from the embassy, I need to provide my full name my file number and my passport number (I'm not sure did he ask for the passport number, I'll provide it anyways)


----------



## Mish

SY sent all our documents (even the ones she printed out that I sent via email) to our migration agent in Sydney via the extremely slow boat.


----------



## KitKaat

Today was a very bad day. Today I freaked out, my body was all shaken. I didn't know how I managed to drive all along from my house to the hospital ! My little baby is very active kid and jumps all the time and accidentally today the Mirror frame fall over her and cut her skin (above her eyebrow), she got some eye and nose bruises. I don't know how I dealt with the situation, it was indeed one of the situation that I really need my partner beside me, I thank God that I didn't make any car accident the way to the hospital emergency section. I attached my kid photo  I am very sad


----------



## Mish

*hugs* KitKaat. I hope that she is okay. If I lived in Melbourne I would come and help you.

Inshallah not much longer to go.


----------



## tiffan

Oh dear, very sad to hear, but alhamdo lillah, her eye wasn't touched, it could have been worst ! It's indeed very hard to deal with such situations, when seeing blood coming out from the face of your child, naturally you need some time just to realize what's going on and to absorb it inside, but you don't have any minute to waste. my cousin's son once fall in the stairs and got injured in almost the same place as your daughter, and his whole face got full of blood, at the moment she saw him, she thought her eye got hurt, she fall unconscious on him. luckily her husband was there so he had to deal with both !!! so your kids are lucky having a strong mom  . May Allah bring their father soon. I also believe not much time remaining inn shaa Allah, and we'll celebrate it all in here  . Keep being brave and strong till then !


----------



## KitKaat

Thanks Mish ♡ I am sure you'll be to my side if we where at the same area  you are the kindest person I met on net  

Tiffan- As you said Allahmdellah her eye is safe and thats important. True when I saw the blood I froze for 5 minutes and didn't know what to do ... all I did was getting the tissues and screaming. Thanks tiffan for your sweet words ♡♡♡


----------



## Bunsen87

Mish said:


> Maybe someone who applied online can confirm when you get the request to do the medicals. With ours we got it the same day as the case officer.
> 
> If you don't want to wait you can generate your own HAPID through e-medical and go and get the medical done now.
> 
> Has he already done his police check?


We has already done his police check and we uploaded this when we applied on 27 Dec.

Any idea how much the medical checks cost all up?

How does the e-medical work? I haven't heard of it before?


----------



## tiffan

Bunsen87 said:


> We has already done his police check and we uploaded this when we applied on 27 Dec.
> 
> Any idea how much the medical checks cost all up?
> 
> How does the e-medical work? I haven't heard of it before?


I did the medical check two days or so before applying, I've read in the immi website that we can use the "my health declaration" to generate a HAP ID and do the medical check even before the CO asks for it, I preferred to do it by myself than waiting for the CO to ask me doing it and wait again for the result ... for people who are thinking to apply, have a look at "my health declaration" service in the immi website, it may be useful.

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm

I did the blood analysis and chest x-ray in Rabat (in immi website there is the address of the doctor) It costed me in morocco a bit less than 1500 MAD (around 180 AUD). You need to call the doctor one day before for an appointment.

That's for Morocco, I don't know how it goes in other countries


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi everyone. My husband submitted his Partner Visa application on Dec 22. We both live in Egypt. Our CO is YE. We received the e-medical request pretty much straight away and also the request for original documents. He completed his medical last Monday and we have also submitted all the original documents as requested by the CO. We are using a migration agent but I am interested to read the posts here in the hope of learning more about the process etc. I am still learning to navigate this site and I have been trying to find a link for questions that maybe asked at an interview... specifically in Cairo. Any suggestions/information etc would be gratefully received. Thank you


----------



## Mish

Bunsen87 said:


> We has already done his police check and we uploaded this when we applied on 27 Dec.
> 
> Any idea how much the medical checks cost all up?
> 
> How does the e-medical work? I haven't heard of it before?


Medical can be done in Cairo and Alexandria and it cost about 500EGP when hubby got his done.

Here are the places they can get done in Egypt: Egypt

My health declaration should only be used prior to lodging the application not after so you won't be able to use it.

It looks like you have to wait for SY to request the medicals since you have already submitted the application. You could always send her an email and ask about it.


----------



## tiffan

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi everyone. My husband submitted his Partner Visa application on Dec 22. We both live in Egypt. Our CO is YE. We received the e-medical request pretty much straight away and also the request for original documents. He completed his medical last Monday and we have also submitted all the original documents as requested by the CO. We are using a migration agent but I am interested to read the posts here in the hope of learning more about the process etc. I am still learning to navigate this site and I have been trying to find a link for questions that maybe asked at an interview... specifically in Cairo. Any suggestions/information etc would be gratefully received. Thank you


Welcome Jenniffer31 , I guess for the CO, only initials are allowed in the forum, not the names, so if you can change it .

I had my interview in 4th December 2014, and the CO asked so many questions about my partner, you need to know everything about his life, I've been asked where he lives, with whom, house or flat ... with or without garden, here he works, when he wakes up in morning, at what time, his office timing, how he usually travels to his job, what kind of job he does, does he have friends there, what are the names of his best friends, how often he meets them, he also asked about the witnesses in the 888 forms, how I know them, and who they are, what my husband likes to do, his hobbies etc. This is beside the questions about our relationship, how it started, and how was it developed, when did we meet first time, how much time we spent together, he also asked me to describe our wedding rings... a call which lasted for almost one hour.

I feel I was lucky to know everything about my partner although I didn't live with him in australia. As I have been advised before my interview, in case of genuine relationships, you can go through these questions easily, but sometimes we don't always know/remember every detail.

After the interview, when I told my husband about the questions, he said luckily it wasn't me who was interviewed, I would definitely fail, men usually don't remember that much details ... 

Good luck !


----------



## Mish

Welcome Jennifer. I have edited your case officer name as we only include their initials.

There is a sticky that you can read through that has possible questions that they can ask.

Tiffan you sure got alot of questions ... my husband didn't get alot of those ones.

The questions will be about your relationship which any genuine couple should be able to answer. For example my husband was asked about my nieces and nephew which of my brother's was the father to them. 

Just remember you don't need to be 100% perfect the main thing is to be honest and if you don't know tell them you don't know. It is far worse to guess the question wrong. 

Generally the interview is around 4 month mark.

They will say in the request for interview that the interview will be in Arabic but if you and your husband communicate in English they will do some in English as well. This is so make sure the written evidence matches to the person.


----------



## Jennifer31

Thanks for the information, it is so helpful. Thanks for editing my post Mish, I didn't know about the initials only rule! Also could you please explain how I find the 'Sticky' - I couldn't find it 
We have been living together, here in Egypt, for over 2 years and hopefully that will make the questions easier as we know a lot about each other after all that time. 
I read somewhere that we would be interviewed together, which surprised me as I thought that they would just interview my husband by himself.


----------



## Mish

Here the link for interview questions people have been asked: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...tions-what-did-you-get-asked-immigration.html

They will interview your husband by himself.

That is great you guys have decided to move to Australia. Australia will be so quiet after living in Cairo.


----------



## montasbaby

Ohh KitKaat I am so sorry you have had such bad luck I hope your little one will be ok and that your hubby will be here soon to share in all of these issues, hugs to you


----------



## Negative Ned

Welcome Jennifer 31.
We are all in the same boat here... whether having been granted or waiting, the process is the same for Cairo so I hope we can all help you to the best of our ability.
Mish is usually my go-to guru haha 

Tiffan, my partner was asked the EXACT same questions by IS. It may seem that it has nothing to do with the relationship however these are questions that can essentially only be answered by a GENUINE couple... so it makes a lot of sense why they would choose to ask all that. I think they're pretty standard. I'd be worried if I didn't know these details about my partner too haha. 

Trust me, whether you are a man or woman being interviewed, it doesn't make much difference when nerves kick in!


----------



## Jennifer31

Thanks Mish. I will be glad to head home and hopefully having lived here with my husband for so long will help our application.


----------



## Mish

I sure it will definitely help 

Atleast they won't ask the question of "why don't you see each other more often" lol.

I imagine they will probably ask something about why you want to go to Australia after living in Egypt for so long.


----------



## Negative Ned

I got an email today for my partner to come in and sign the stat dec!

Pretty happy... really excited and to be honest still very nervous as there is no concrete answer as of yet! 

Please keep us in your Prayers.


----------



## Mish

Mabrook! *happy dance* not long to go now.

I wish you could say to BB yalla hurry up with KitKaat's partner's visa.

Inshallah not long to go.


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi I was just curious about why your partner would have to go and sign a stat dec. What part of the process is that? We have both submitted statements about our relationship etc along with everything else.


----------



## Negative Ned

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi I was just curious about why your partner would have to go and sign a stat dec. What part of the process is that? We have both submitted statements about our relationship etc along with everything else.


Hi Jennifer31,

To be honest I am not sure what this stat dec is!?
It's the end stage apparently. We have also submitted everything you are saying, but this is mandatory. I feel that most Sudanese people have to go through signing it. Maybe because my partner's interview was over the phone also this is more of a meet and confirm kind of thing? I'm not sure if Egyptian applicants have to sign it after their interviews perhaps?
They just told us that it needs to be signed and to bring ID.


----------



## Jennifer31

Thanks for the info and I wish you every success


----------



## tiffan

Jennifer31 said:


> Thanks for the info and I wish you every success


Signing a stat. dec. ? we didn't do that. although my interview was through phone too. Is it specific to the prospective marriage visa ? because Negative Ned visa class (300) is different from Jennifer's and mine (309), well that's my guess. Mish may know more , let's wait for her comment


----------



## Mish

Tiffan it sounds like it is specific to Sudan as it is not the first one I have heard about from Sudan and others have applied for a 309.


----------



## Bunsen87

Mish said:


> Medical can be done in Cairo and Alexandria and it cost about 500EGP when hubby got his done.
> 
> Here are the places they can get done in Egypt: Egypt
> 
> My health declaration should only be used prior to lodging the application not after so you won't be able to use it.
> 
> It looks like you have to wait for SY to request the medicals since you have already submitted the application. You could always send her an email and ask about it.


I emailed Cairo Embassy last night and as our CO is out of the office for the next week, YE replied and sent us the forms to do the medical. They also sent us the address for the place in Cairo.

Just thought I would add this in case others have not used e-medical before they applied.


----------



## Mish

Bunsen87 said:


> I emailed Cairo Embassy last night and as our CO is out of the office for the next week, YE replied and sent us the forms to do the medical. They also sent us the address for the place in Cairo.
> 
> Just thought I would add this in case others have not used e-medical before they applied.


There is a place in Alexandria too they can be done of that suits better.

Dealing with the one in Cairo was painful!


----------



## Bunsen87

Mish said:


> There is a place in Alexandria too they can be done of that suits better.
> 
> Dealing with the one in Cairo was painful!


In the document they sent us for the Egypt Doctor List it only had an address in Cairo..The Anglo American Hospital.. Wonder if they don't use the Alexandria one anymore?


----------



## Mish

Bunsen87 said:


> In the document they sent us for the Egypt Doctor List it only had an address in Cairo..The Anglo American Hospital.. Wonder if they don't use the Alexandria one anymore?


The Alexandria one is still on the immi website. Maybe they just presume that everyone will go to Cairo. You can always email and ask if one in Alexandria.

All I remember about the one in Cairo is on the phone they said come in and then we go and then they say sorry we don't do Australia embassy today *sigh*.

By the looks of it you have to go to 2 locations in Alexandria but only 1 if done in Cairo. KitKaat will be able to confirm Alexandria as I believe they are from Alexandria.


----------



## KitKaat

Yes Alexandria is still available, before 2 weeks my partner re-did his health examination.


----------



## Jennifer31

My husband went 2 weeks ago for the e-medical at the Anglo American Hospital in Zamalek. We had an appointment at 11am but went early at 9.30am and that was better as it was quite busy.They didn't mind us just showing up early. The whole process took more than 3 hours as you go to different parts of the hospital for each test. Everyone was really helpful and very nice. The blood test was 120LE, the X-ray 160LE and the doctor 150LE. Make sure you keep all your receipts.


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi everyone 
Just out of curiosity - do they actually call up the friends and/or family that supplied your supporting Statutory Declarations? (form 888) We have 4 people in Australia and letters from 2 friends here, one of whom is an English friend of mine.


----------



## tiffan

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi everyone
> Just out of curiosity - do they actually call up the friends and/or family that supplied your supporting Statutory Declarations? (form 888) We have 4 people in Australia and letters from 2 friends here, one of whom is an English friend of mine.


In my case they didn't. We had two friends who filled the form 888 for us. I've been asked about them in the interview, how I know them since when ... but they didn't call them to verify the truthfulness of my answers or to ask about me or so.


----------



## Waiting2015

Hey everyone, i would like to join this forum please. I applied yesterday 21st of January, 2015. My case officer is IS.


----------



## Negative Ned

Hi Waiting2015!

Good luck with everything.

Mish can update the list for us and add you to it


----------



## tiffan

Waiting2015 said:


> Hey everyone, i would like to join this forum please. I applied yesterday 21st of January, 2015. My case officer is IS.


Welcome Waiting2015 ! can you give more details about your case ? which visa class ? from which country ?

Good luck


----------



## Waiting2015

I have been with my fiance' since April last year, we got engaged and we applIed for a Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300, my fiance' is from Sudan.


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi Waiting2015

My husband applied a month ago 

Let's hope they process us quickly!


----------



## Waiting2015

I hope so


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> I have been with my fiance' since April last year, we got engaged and we applIed for a Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300, my fiance' is from Sudan.


It looks like IS does all the PMV's from Sudan.


----------



## Negative Ned

It could be a coincidence Mish....
Maybe it's just whoever is able to prioritise and finish faster?

Although I'm still waiting..... My fiancé met BB 3 days ago when he signed. He said he was such a lovely man to speak with. But he didn't ask how long left or anything... he is so patient lol! I'm not  Its getting harder and harder preparing for our wedding alone here. Although he is preparing all our henna things from now too, also alone.


----------



## Mish

I have this theory that all PMV from Egypt get SY and all from Sudan get IS except for when one of them is on leave. Sydney didn't get SY but SY was on leave when they applied. We will see how this theory goes .

I have noticed that IS also seems to be doing all (or most) 309's too.

Inshallah won't be too much longer for you. I am guessing no longer than 4 weeks. Non was 3.5 weeks after signing the stat dec from memory. 

I saw that someone that applied from Dubai that is Egyptian got their spouse visa after 15 months (17.5 months) so inshallah KitKaat is soon.


----------



## Negative Ned

God knows how much my heart goes out to you KitKaat.
Enshalla very soon for everyone waiting to be united with their partner.

Honestly nothing is worse than checking an empty email everyday, its so disheartening.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> I have this theory that all PMV from Egypt get SY and all from Sudan get IS except for when one of them is on leave. Sydney didn't get SY but SY was on leave when they applied. We will see how this theory goes .
> 
> I have noticed that IS also seems to be doing all (or most) 309's too.
> 
> Inshallah won't be too much longer for you. I am guessing no longer than 4 weeks. Non was 3.5 weeks after signing the stat dec from memory.
> 
> I saw that someone that applied from Dubai that is Egyptian got their spouse visa after 15 months (17.5 months) so inshallah KitKaat is soon.


We applied from Cairo and have YE. Maybe it was vacation time again. 
I was hoping YE would be faster than IS


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> We applied from Cairo and have YE. Maybe it was vacation time again.
> I was hoping YE would be faster than IS


You applied 309 though not 300.

I haven't figured out a pattern to 309 yet just 300. I will work on it .

I still need to figure out a pattern for Morocco PMV too.


----------



## Waiting2015

Can my fiance' leave Australia like for the honey moon or no and what has to be done?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Can my fiance' leave Australia like for the honey moon or no and what has to be done?


Yes. The PMV comes with unlimited entry to Australia. You just need to make sure you marry within 9 months and lodge the 820 before the PMV expires. If you lodge after the PMV expires he will be put on a bridging visa C and will need to give up his job until he can get work rights or the 820 is granted as the BVC does not come with work rights.


----------



## Negative Ned

Yeah but who has the energy left in them to apply for another visa into another country. lol...

He can go wherever I suppose as long as he has a visa. Whatever the country you want to travel to on your honeymoon, you both need to make sure you find the relevant embassy and apply for holiday visas in advance.
Its easier for us because most countries allow us in without a visa for a few weeks.. but on a non-Australian passport, definitely not.

HAPPY AUSTRALIA DAY PEEPS! 
Love my country! <3


----------



## Mish

Haha the story of our lives NN ... more visa's lol. Anyone that lives in Sydney has it easier because the embassies are all there.

I'm in Brisbane and to apply for a visa for my husband it has to be sent to Sydney. Some of them like Europe visa's you need to go to the embassy in person *sigh*. How I wish they either had an embassy in Brisbane or did a road show to Brisbane (like the American embassy does) every 6 months or whatever. I think Brisbane has like 6 embassies 

Happy Australia Day everyone!


----------



## Waiting2015

If i wanted to bring my fiance's father and mother to attend the wedding how do i do that?


----------



## Mish

Visitor visa subclass 600. However just be prepared that there is no guarantee it will be approved. Cairo rejects alot of visitor visa's.

They will both need separate applications and one can be approved and one rejected (happened to someone I use to work with).


----------



## Waiting2015

If i had applied for them with the PMV visa would that have taken longer? Would it have had a greater chance of been approved?


----------



## Bunsen87

Visas. Bain of all our existences  it's pretty good in Canberra here as most countries have an embassy or consulate here too. Hoping it's not hard for my fiancé
To get a visa for Europe once he is in Australia. To apply from within Egypt is B.S.


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> If i had applied for them with the PMV visa would that have taken longer? Would it have had a greater chance of been approved?


They can't be included in the PMV unless they are dependants of your fiance.

If you apply for a visitor visa now it is too early. I believe they only give 3 months max to enter Australia for a subclass 600.

You won't know until you try but not worth applying until the PMV is granted.

You never know you may have a better shot than Egyptians and Moroccans.


----------



## Mish

Bunsen87 said:


> Visas. Bain of all our existences  it's pretty good in Canberra here as most countries have an embassy or consulate here too. Hoping it's not hard for my fiancé
> To get a visa for Europe once he is in Australia. To apply from within Egypt is B.S.


I am hoping once he gets a European visa and done the finger prints renewals renewals will be easy.

Almosy tempted just to add Austria or Germany because the embassy is in Brisbane


----------



## Bunsen87

Hey everyone, we have been asked to take My fiancés original documents plus translations to the embassy in Cairo or to have them all courierd there.. Does anyone know if they will just site these because surely they can't expect us to take the originals and leave them there including my fiances ID card etc...

Our case officer emailed us in early January asking for us to provide them so we assumed she ment via online so we told her we already uploaded a copy of the original plus the translation.. I emailed her then to ask if she needed anything further but she never replied so we assumed it was all fine.

Thank god we emailed last night to check everything else was ok when she gave us the information about providing the originals to the embassy.... She didn't tell us that beforeeeeee.... Ghhh


----------



## Mish

We never provided his ID card. The passport they site on the day of the interview. Everything else ie. Police checks, military, single certificate, translations & birth certificate of your fiance all need to be originals. You will get them all back after the application has been finalised.

My husband when he got his birth certificate he couldn't find it at home so had get a new one. Anyway he got about 3 copies of it because at that stage wasn't sure if it would be returned to us or not.


----------



## Bunsen87

She hasn't even asked us for the single certificate yet and she hasn't said this is for an interview.. She's bloody confusing!!!!'


----------



## Mish

Do you still have SY? She was very efficient when we had her.

Did you provide a copy of the ID with the application? I wouldn't be giving her the ID she can site it at interview when that happens.

Maybe ask her if she needs the single certificate? Usually would say wait and see if she notices but with with everything happening in Egypt now I would say it is better to ask.


----------



## Negative Ned

Bunsen87 said:


> She hasn't even asked us for the single certificate yet and she hasn't said this is for an interview.. She's bloody confusing!!!!'


Hi Bunsen87,

Don't worry, what is happening is normal.
This isn't being requested because of the interview. These are documents that should have been submitted by you early on when you sent the application.

Our case officer also requested all my partner's originals on the second day he received the application and until now has absolutely everything original belonging to my partner, including my partners civil ID. Everything is returned to you at the end of the visa application. This is what they told us.
The only thing they didn't take is the passport which was viewed by BB when my partner signed the stat dec.


----------



## Bunsen87

We applied online and provided a certified copy and translation of every single of his Id documents at the time. I knew people usually provided originals which were sited at interview but didn't realise they took originals as even the emails they asked for s certified copy. 

Negative Ned how can they keep the persons ID card original??? That is just too weird. I'm worried they will lose something.

SY always emails back quickly but never seems to actually fully answer any questions I have asked. And she is always so vague when she answers. Wasting so much time actually finding out what she wants and how she wants it.

Welcome to egypt..

I want him out of this crazy place and with me now  even where he lives isnt safe anymore


----------



## Mish

For some reason Egypt wants the original documents. Maybe because there is a lot of dodgy business going on in that country.

I found SY good in answering questions but was vague when asked if she needed anymore evidence. Atleast she confirmed receipt of the emails unlike IS does.


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi Bunsen87

My husband was asked to provide the original's of his birth certificate, military service discharge and his Police checks from Egypt and UAE and our marriage documents. We had provided digital copies of these documents in our initial application. I have no idea when we will get them back. Obviously it is not such a problem for him as he still has his passport and ID, but even so it is not good for someone else to hold your original documents. We supplied them via our migration agent so maybe once they sight them once you go in they will hand them straight back. Your post has prompted me to ask the agent about the return of my husband's documents.....


----------



## Mish

Jennifer, you won't get them back until the decision is made. Since you used a migration agent they will get sent to him. This is what happened to us. They took slow Egyptian mail and arrived about 2ish months after the decision was made. We also got back everything from our application, even the things SY had printed out that I emailed to her.


----------



## Bunsen87

i think its crazy!!!

SY mentioned a "individual registration certificate" is this the single cert?? does anyone know how long it takes to get this.. i emailed her the day she requested the documents (almost a month ago) and asked what this was, but she never got back to me... now i am sure we will rush around like headless chicken to get it sorted..


----------



## Mish

Yeah that is the single certificate.

How long it takes depends on if he has a family certificate or not.

If he has a family certificate then maybe 2 days.

If no family certificate then maybe 4 days cause maybe 2 days to get family certificate and then another 2 days for single certificate.

My husband said he has to wake up early because they close early like 2pm.

SY rang and told my husband how to do it because he went to the wrong place the first time lol.


----------



## Bunsen87

My fiance has his family cettificate thank god lol yeah he has to wake up early and go from alexandria to Cairo for the office open time of 9;00am to hand in what he has. 

Now looks like he will then have to get apply for the single certificate after this and then go back to Cairo 2 days later to pick it up and then get translated.... OMG


----------



## Bunsen87

Wishing SY told me that's what this is a month ago ... Painfullll


----------



## Mish

Maybe they have an office in Alexandria too? The single certificate is done at the same place as the family certificate.

We are just lucky to have forums like this


----------



## Bunsen87

That must be Cairo for him because he had to get all his documents from Cairo (where he was born), the wouldn't let him get anything from Alexandria but i will let him know and see how lucky he is...

THANK GOD for all of you


----------



## montasbaby

Cairo posted all of the evidence we provided for our visa...even though we did it all online...they printed it all off and posted it back to Tunisia ...all chats etc pics everything we gave them online ....I wonder why they printed it all  we told his sister to burn it as we have all online and he is here now , the only thing we want is the visa part ...did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Mish

Yep montasbaby. Everything that I provided via email to the co was also printed and returned to us with original docs. That surprised me when I saw it.

I guess they print the things to present to the senior officer but not sure why they don't destroy it. Why waste the postage money.


----------



## KZL

Hi, 

I hope you can allow me to join the waiting room. My husband is from algeria and he applied on Dec 30th 2014. We have IS, as soon as he applied he was asked to do medical check and send original marriage certificate. 

We got married in august last year and stayed in algeria for 6 months. Now i am back to melbourne because of my work. I hope he will get his visa soon so we can be together again.

I found IS very quick with his replies, whis is positive as I heard negative things about him.


----------



## Mish

Welcome KZL 

We haven't had anyone apply from Algeria before so will be interesting on the timeframes.

What has been noticed is that Egyptians take the longest and Morocco & Sudan around the same.

I have added you to the waiting list.


----------



## Negative Ned

Welcome KZL.

I hope your hubby gets the visa soon 

I'm waiting on my partner too... and expecting an email everyday from IS. I check my email everyday like its the morning newspaper hahaha!!

My partner and I have found IS to be very professional and kind actually. 
He will respond to things that have an important level of priority to your case and ask you for anything thats missing to be sent. He doesn't waste time with useless emails and conversations... I guess he doesn't like to be disturbed, which is understandable.

I have began to notice that most PMVs on this thread are being appointed to him. He must be in charge now  I wonder how many cases he has that we don't even know about!!

Goodluck and I hope that you don't have a long wait time.


----------



## Negative Ned

montasbaby said:


> Cairo posted all of the evidence we provided for our visa...even though we did it all online...they printed it all off and posted it back to Tunisia ...all chats etc pics everything we gave them online ....I wonder why they printed it all  we told his sister to burn it as we have all online and he is here now , the only thing we want is the visa part ...did this happen to anyone else?


omgoshhhh... do they print evidence and send it back to you??

LOL.... I'm going to be receiving thousands of video call logs and photos and messages not including material and dvd submitted with the application! haha


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi KZL

My husband has YE as his CO. I am hoping she is fast as I have been living here in Egypt for nearly 2 and a half years and I am ready to go back to Australia! 
At least I do not have the agony of being separated from my husband though, so I am thankful for that.

I hope all of us waiting have a fast and positive outcome


----------



## Bunsen87

Hi all,

Just wondering for those who did an online application did you provide a hard copy of your passport photo of the SPONSOR?

We have just been requested to provide an original of both sponsor and applicant passport photos.. do i have to bloody send an original in the mail? I already uploaded a copy of my passport pic 3 wks ago. I thought that would suffice seeing as I don't live in egypt..

This is seriously doing my head in.


----------



## Mish

That is seriously ridiculous and expensive just to send one passport photo ... unless your fiancé is allowed to print it and take it to them.


----------



## Bunsen87

Mish said:


> That is seriously ridiculous and expensive just to send one passport photo ... unless your fiancé is allowed to print it and take it to them.


lets see what they say.....


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi Bunsen87

My husband and I both had to provide a passport photo. 
We sent it electronically and it was accepted. This was on top of the copy of the photo page from our passports.
The photos we supplied were not the same as in our passports. We made new ones ourselves and I made them the correct passport size and submitted them online.


----------



## Bunsen87

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi Bunsen87
> 
> My husband and I both had to provide a passport photo.
> We sent it electronically and it was accepted. This was on top of the copy of the photo page from our passports.
> The photos we supplied were not the same as in our passports. We made new ones ourselves and I made them the correct passport size and submitted them online.


Ok that's exaxtly what we did  I emailed the case officer and let her know a month ago they were both uploaded.. This is why I am getting so frustrated. We keep getting asked for things already uploaded, and I emailed them about earlier lol that's why I'm getting really confused..

Oh well all fun and games and worth it


----------



## Mish

Bunsen87 said:


> Ok that's exaxtly what we did  I emailed the case officer and let her know a month ago they were both uploaded.. This is why I am getting so frustrated. We keep getting asked for things already uploaded, and I emailed them about earlier lol that's why I'm getting really confused..
> 
> Oh well all fun and games and worth it


On the plus side ... Atleast you know she is looking at your case.

I remember Faith kept getting asked alot for things that were already uploaded too.


----------



## KZL

I spoke to my husband and told him to be prepared for interview. It will have to be in arabic because his english is not very strong.
I hope IS will be able to understand because algerian dialect is very strong.

I pray everyday it will be ok. We have sent almost 2kg worth of documents. Should I email him more evidence?


----------



## Mish

KZL said:


> I spoke to my husband and told him to be prepared for interview. It will have to be in arabic because his english is not very strong.
> I hope IS will be able to understand because algerian dialect is very strong.
> 
> I pray everyday it will be ok. We have sent almost 2kg worth of documents. Should I email him more evidence?


How do you communicate with each other? In our case my husband and I communicated in English so some of the interview was in English. They do it that way to see if the written communication between you and his statements match the person they are interviewing and someone else didn't do it.

His interview will still be about another 3 months away. Cairo seem to be very consistent about interviewing around the 4 month mark.

It would depend what evidence you supplied but I would email some more around interview time or the 3 month mark. You don't want to annoy them too much but you want to make sure they have enough evidence too. At that time would give them the communication while apart ie. Viber logs, facebook chat etc. Just remember with facebook chat is only an extract not the entire chat history.

What evidence did you supply? Personally I think you should be fine because you lived with him for 6 months after marriage.


----------



## KZL

Mish said:


> How do you communicate with each other? In our case my husband and I communicated in English so some of the interview was in English. They do it that way to see if the written communication between you and his statements match the person they are interviewing and someone else didn't do it.
> 
> His interview will still be about another 3 months away. Cairo seem to be very consistent about interviewing around the 4 month mark.
> 
> It would depend what evidence you supplied but I would email some more around interview time or the 3 month mark. You don't want to annoy them too much but you want to make sure they have enough evidence too. At that time would give them the communication while apart ie. Viber logs, facebook chat etc. Just remember with facebook chat is only an extract not the entire chat history.
> 
> What evidence did you supply? Personally I think you should be fine because you lived with him for 6 months after marriage.


I am algerian as well, so i speak arabic too.

We sent wedding photos, honeymoon pics, normal pics with friends and family when we go out. Our plane tickets, hotel booking. Phone records. Bank money transfers.

I hope that's enough. I will send more close to the interview.

I just remebered we should have sent skype video history. So silly.

I will start gathering more now.


----------



## KZL

Also i helped my husband with the written statement because i am fluent in english. I hope that's ok. Should i email IS and tell him about it.

I know that statement should be in our own words, which it was, i just helped him translate it.

Now i am stressing out.


----------



## KZL

Actually, i just remebered that he answered yes and supplied my details when they asked if someone helped you with the application.

I hope this is not going to effect their decision.


----------



## Mish

KZL said:


> Also i helped my husband with the written statement because i am fluent in english. I hope that's ok. Should i email IS and tell him about it.
> 
> I know that statement should be in our own words, which it was, i just helped him translate it.
> 
> Now i am stressing out.


No you are no suppose to translate it for him. If they can't write in English or are more comfortable in their mother tongue then should be written in that language and then professionally translated.

Our agent told me not to correct my husband's written English. He also said that they don't expect it to be perfect.

Hmmm I would suggest it is best to tell IS that you helped him by translating it but I will ask someone and also a friend whose husband didn't speak much English when they applied.

IMO it is best to be upfront then be found out. My husband's interview was half Arabic and half English even though the request said it would be in Arabic. When they started SY asked him if it was okay to speak English.


----------



## KZL

I have tears running down my face now, it's an honest mistake and i feel so stupid for doing it.

I will email IS explaning the situation and ask him if he requires official translation.

We thought only official documents has to be officially translated.

My husband's english is not terrible but felt i needed to help him with the statement to make sure it's clear.


----------



## Mish

Don't worry it will be okay.

My friend said she wrote her husband's statement in English - he told her what write and she wrote it for him. She said an interview he was asked who wrote the statement and he told them he told her what to write and she write it.

Maybe post in Ask Mark and ask him if it is necessary to tell IS or only if asked about it?

I know SY told us that everything had to be translated if in another language ie. Receipts etc.

Also another thing is. When an interview is requested as IS if he speaks your form of Arabic. If not you may need to get your husband an official translator.

My sister in law was going to write a statement and we were told it would have to be officially translated so we didn't worry about it because we already had 12 statements at that stage.

Each embassy is different but Cairo is hardcore on some things and easy on others. As in Egyptian statements didn't need ID but they want original certificates etc.


----------



## KZL

Sorry if i am ignorant, is Ask Mark a website?

He did answer yes in the application when they asked if someone helped you.

He understands different arabic dialects and he can hopefully make his dialect clear enough. His english is also ok because he deals with clients from different countries but it's limited.

I really hope it will be ok because it's very hard being away from each other.

Also can i send more witness statements or is it too late?


----------



## Mish

Ask Mark is a sticky at the top. He is a migration agent so you can post your question there.

The question asking if you received help is in relation to filling out the form.

You can add as much evidence as you want up until the decision is made.

We added moe statements at interview since between lodging and interview I had met more of his friends.

How many statements did you lodge? We were recommended at submit atleast 5 statements ... we ended up with 12 statements I think.


----------



## KZL

We submitted 2 which now seems to be not enough. 
I will get more statements and send them.

This is what happens when we don't use an agent.

Also maybe i am blind but i can't find the. Ask mark button


----------



## Mish

Here is the link to the thread for you: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/49513-ask-mark.html

2 statements are fine for a low risk country but a high risk country the more the better.

My thoughts always are .... if you are rejected are you happy with what you have submitted? If no then submit more.

That is the way I looked at it when we lodged. Basically you have to be happy with what you lodged if worse case scenario.

I must say Cairo has not rejected any valid applications in 2013 and 2014 that we have seen on this forum but it is still stressful considering they rejected alot in 2011 and 2012.


----------



## KZL

I was happy with our application until i discovered this forum.

Now i am really worried. I will gather as much evidence as possible and send them. 

We thought the wedding photos alone will be sufficient proof because it was a big wedding.

I hope it will be ok in the end.


----------



## Mish

Because of visa fraud a marriage certificate and photos are not enough.

Cairo embassy loves to see photos of you guys with other people it is the whole being accepted as a couple socially.

Have you listed your husband as a beneficiary to your super? If not you can do that and lodge that. A will is another thing both of you can do.

This forum is great as it has helped people in getting approved . It is good to be able to get ideas of evidence for people.


----------



## KZL

That's a good idea regarding super. 

Yes made sure our photos we sent are with family and friends.

Thanks for your help i really appreciate it.

I wish i saw this forum before we sent the application.


----------



## Mish

No problem 

Always happy to help.

Incase you don't know as you are married you also have the option of a family sponsored tourist visa if you want him to come here for awhile while it is processing.

It is one of the benefits that those that apply for a PMV don't have.

Cairo rejects alot of tourist visa's but family sponsored are different where they are processed in Australia and they may request a bond (though 2 people I know that applied for one was not asked for a bond).


----------



## KZL

Thank you soooo much i didn't know about it.


----------



## Bunsen87

KZL wish you the best of luck gathering more evidence. We uploaded 11 statements including 2 of his family members and three of mine. I say spam them with as much evidence as you can. 

No matter how much you give them though, I still worry it's not enough.. We have so much riding on this.. But at least you know you have done everything you can.

I might start summarising facebook
Chat again from when we submitted so we can take that to the interview when it's time. They can't say no


----------



## Mish

One thing that you can do if you have facebook and have in a relationship with each other is: www.facebook.com/us and it will show everything between the 2 of you ie. Checkins, tags, posts to wall etc.

You can also do a screen shot of mutual friends and submit that if you want.

KZL have you provided any financial information ie. Bank statements?


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi KZL

We are using an Australian Migration Agent based here in Egypt. She was very happy with everything we submitted so I will list the items here for you so maybe you can use that as a reference.

35 Photos... - including pics of - our wedding, a vacation we had, with his immediate and extended family, with my family when they visited here, with mutual friends here

Evidence of us living together - telephone bill, flat contract, joint bank account, statement of our relationship from an English friend here as well as an Egyptian friend and also my husbands father.

Australian Stat Decs - 2 from my family members and 2 from friends of mine - they have all had Skype conversations with my husband too.

Evidence of Skype calls when I went back to Australia for 18 days last year.

We also have our statements and passport evidence (visas and stamps) from when we met in Dubai more than 2 years before I came to Egypt to live. Also the passport evidence of when I first arrived in Egypt to live permanently.

We both also wrote very detailed statements about how we met, maintained our relationship online and how our life is here now we are married and living together here in Egypt.

We both work and share living expenses but it is difficult to provide evidence of this as everything is cash. I have never had a pay slip for example.
Consequently it is difficult to provide a lot of hard evidence of living expenses as Egypt is very much a cash society, but apparently that is accepted by the Embassy as they are aware of this fact. 

I hope this helps a little


----------



## KZL

We did provide financial statement.

How do i extract chat history on facebook?

The only way i can prove we lived together for 6 months is through facebook and statements from friends and family.
I couldn't put my name on bills and contract because i am not a resident even though i am algerian. Algeria is very complicated with their rules.

We have sent them boarding passes, plane tickets, hotel bookings and phone records.

I will send more to IS. I hope it's not too late, that's what is scaring me. I couldn't stop crying before.


----------



## Jennifer31

if you open you messages in the side tab on Facebook you can scroll back for months and months of old messages and then take screen shots of them showing the date etc.
We were told to try and provide as much of the recommended evidence as possible but that the Embassy in Cairo is aware of the difficulties of providing certain records. 

Photos are great to have and also the fact you have provided phone records is great too. If you have Skype make sure that you settings are set to 'save all history' then at least you can continue to take screen shots of the contact you are currently and will have as well as old contacts.
It is great that you have your boarding passes etc... we made copies of our visa entry/exit stamps too so maybe you could also do that. 
As far as I know you can continue to provide more information.
I understand how stressed out you must be because I was the same even though we have had the guidance of a migration agent. Once she looked at all our evidence and reassured me that it was good I became more relaxed.

Keep positive


----------



## Mish

KZL:
Facebook chat history is extracted by "Settings / General / Download a copy of your facebook data"

Also look at the "us" page on facebook between you guys if you check in to places, that will prove that you were together too.

Did you use your Australian ATM card in Algeria? If so you can provide that as it shows you financial things as well as that you were in Algeria.

Jennifer31: Your evidence looks good! It is what one would expect of someone who had lived together for awhile. I know what you mean about it being a cash society. My second time in Egypt I tried to pay a guy in an Egyptian man suit (not sure what they are called ... sorry) by credit card. My husband (fiance at the time) said "Does he look like someone who takes credit card". I was pretty sure at that time, that the answer was no LOL.

In regards to the payslips that doesn't even surprised me. From what I heard is that what they are are their wages aren't really what their wages are. My husband has actually said that he loves how in Australia we have award rates and wishes that they would do something like that in Egypt.


----------



## Mish

Even though we had a migration agent I was still stressed about it. Mainly because before we applied there were alot of rejections ... that does not make one feel good!

How did you apply? If online you can just continue to upload the evidence. If via post I would email IS to see how he would like the additional evidence ... email or hard copy. If he says email, you can only email 5MB at a time.


----------



## KZL

We sent it by post. I will ask him.

I wish i could send him our wedding video. 
We have no atms in algeria. Only at hotels and airports. They prefer cash.

Thank god for facebook because it has a perfect timeline that matches our events.


----------



## Negative Ned

VISA GRANTED!

Guys, I am so so so so happy. It was 3:30AM that I checked my email as I do every single night for the past few months.... this time to see the most amazing news in the world!!!
My partner and I are celebrating with tears and laughter all at the same time.
I cannot explain how hard these past few months have been on the both of us.. May God bless the rest of this journey for us.
IS has truly turned out to be a fantastic CO and pulled through for us in a timely manner. We have been given until June to make the first entry date into Australia.
Thank God that this ordeal is over. I can't believe my own eyes. I keep reading our grant over and over again.

I wish all of you luck.

May the wedding planning begin to its fullest extent now!!!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Are you 'PositiveNed' now?  In all seriousness, I am SO happy for you!!! Enjoy your lives together in Australia - well-deserved!!!!  I bet you're over the moon.


----------



## Negative Ned

I have not gotten a single night's sleep since I have started to stress over this visa and the whole process made me feel like I was walking on fire. 
I am so glad this is over and now to the real details! 

I am definitely a POSITIVE NED! God has bought us to it, through it and now to complete this journey and settle down in Sydney!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sydney is so fabulous. I love living here.


----------



## Jennifer31

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Best wishes for a happy future in Australia


----------



## KZL

Congrats, all the best for your future.


----------



## montasbaby

Negative Ned said:


> I have not gotten a single night's sleep since I have started to stress over this visa and the whole process made me feel like I was walking on fire.
> I am so glad this is over and now to the real details!
> 
> I am definitely a POSITIVE NED! God has bought us to it, through it and now to complete this journey and settle down in Sydney!


Yeayyyyyyyyy finally Congratulations!!!! so happy for you


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news! I've been reading all your posts, so I know how much this means to you both. Best wishes to you both for your wedding, your travel to Oz and a new life together in Australia that is happy, healthy and successful. WooHoo... 



Negative Ned said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> Guys, I am so so so so happy. It was 3:30AM that I checked my email as I do every single night for the past few months.... this time to see the most amazing news in the world!!!
> My partner and I are celebrating with tears and laughter all at the same time.
> I cannot explain how hard these past few months have been on the both of us.. May God bless the rest of this journey for us.
> IS has truly turned out to be a fantastic CO and pulled through for us in a timely manner. We have been given until June to make the first entry date into Australia.
> Thank God that this ordeal is over. I can't believe my own eyes. I keep reading our grant over and over again.
> 
> I wish all of you luck.
> 
> May the wedding planning begin to its fullest extent now!!!!!!


----------



## Mish

Negative Ned said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> Guys, I am so so so so happy. It was 3:30AM that I checked my email as I do every single night for the past few months.... this time to see the most amazing news in the world!!!
> My partner and I are celebrating with tears and laughter all at the same time.
> I cannot explain how hard these past few months have been on the both of us.. May God bless the rest of this journey for us.
> IS has truly turned out to be a fantastic CO and pulled through for us in a timely manner. We have been given until June to make the first entry date into Australia.
> Thank God that this ordeal is over. I can't believe my own eyes. I keep reading our grant over and over again.
> 
> I wish all of you luck.
> 
> May the wedding planning begin to its fullest extent now!!!!!!


Congrats . It is great news to wake up to .

Now inshallah KitKaat's will be very soon .


----------



## Negative Ned

Thank you guys so so so much.
You all helped us get through this hard processing time!
It means so much to us that we can finally be together and all your support is much appreciated.

KitKaat is in my Prayers all the time. I hope it doesn't take much longer and may it be a happy year for all of you!


----------



## Bunsen87

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! That is the most incredible news. So happy for you and your partner  and you have a good amount of time up your sleeve to plan things before the first entry  I hope this brings so much peace to you both


----------



## KitKaat

Congratulations NN ♡♡ That's indeed wonderful news!! 
I am very happy for you, wish you the best luck with you and your future husband together.


----------



## Waiting2015

Congratulations, may God bring him safely and may you have a great future together. God bless you both.


----------



## Negative Ned

Thank you all 
It does mean so much to us to read all this support!!

God bless you all. I'm glad we have a good amount of time to plan a comfortable journey too


----------



## AmonRa

Congratulations negative ned, glad your visa has been granted, how long was your waiting time? Me and my wife are still waiting we applied 24th of April and still waiting, we applied in the Vienna embassy my wife is from Bosnia I am a Australian citizen.


----------



## Mish

AmonRa said:


> Congratulations negative ned, glad your visa has been granted, how long was your waiting time? Me and my wife are still waiting we applied 24th of April and still waiting, we applied in the Vienna embassy my wife is from Bosnia I am a Australian citizen.


All processing times for Cairo embassy are on the first page of this thread.

I believe that those from Bosnia undergo security checks. We had someone last year that was from Bosnia and their visa took around 20 months due to security checks.

When security checks are involved there is nothing you can do but wait.

Sorry that I don't have any better news for you.


----------



## AmonRa

Mish said:


> All processing times for Cairo embassy are on the first page of this thread.
> 
> I believe that those from Bosnia undergo security checks. We had someone last year that was from Bosnia and their visa took around 20 months due to security checks.
> 
> When security checks are involved there is nothing you can do but wait.
> 
> Sorry that I don't have any better news for you.


Ohh ok thank you, I find that quite ridiculous, it's like we are being labeled and not given the same rights, my wife is 19 I'm 25 she is 5 months pregnant, I have a stable job in Australia airport security, very sad seeing people getting there visa with in 9 months.


----------



## Mish

AmonRa said:


> Ohh ok thank you, I find that quite ridiculous, it's like we are being labeled and not given the same rights, my wife is 19 I'm 25 she is 5 months pregnant, I have a stable job in Australia airport security, very sad seeing people getting there visa with in 9 months.


I believe that the countries where security checks are involved are those where there are terrorism. The Australian government has to check all of those that have lived in countries where there have been terrorism.

Hopefully you will get lucky and won't have to wait much longer but as I said no-one knows when the checks will come back.


----------



## AmonRa

Mish said:


> I believe that the countries where security checks are involved are those where there are terrorism. The Australian government has to check all of those that have lived in countries where there have been terrorism.
> 
> Hopefully you will get lucky and won't have to wait much longer but as I said no-one knows when the checks will come back.


Yeah I was kind of thinking the same thing, but we have never had terrorism or terrorists, it's a shame if they are labeling us this.


----------



## KZL

Mark replied to me, he told me to get his statement officially translated, if it's not very different from mine then I should send it to IS. if it is very different then I shouldn't and wait until it's requested.

so I am going to ask my husband to send me his statement and I will get someone who is NAATI certified to translate it for us.
I am pretty sure it's not a huge difference.

Hope it will be ok.


----------



## Mish

That is great KZL


----------



## neena

*added to the list of waiting*

Hi I was wondering if I can be added to the list of visa waiting. However my fiancé application was applied in Jordan 22nd Nov 2013, he is in Iraq. I am not sure if there is another thread for us. We are still waiting for his visa.



Sydney said:


> Here is a list of people that applied at the Cairo Embassy, Egypt. If you want to be added or you information is incorrect please let Mish know.
> 
> *VISAS PENDING*
> KitKaat: Syria. Applied October 2013. 309. CO is IS. Waiting 16 months.
> Bunsen87: Egypt. Applied December 2014. 300. CO is SY.
> Jennifer31: Egypt. Applied December 2014. 309. CO is YE.
> Waiting2015: Sudan. Applied January 2015. 300. CO is IS.
> KZL: Algeria. Applied December 2104. 309. CO is IS.
> 
> *VISAS PROCESSED*
> Mish: Egypt. 9 months 2 weeks (Applied April 2013, Granted January 2014). 300. CO was SY
> akinawamomo: Yemen. 18 months (Applied January 2013, Granted July 2014). 300. CO was SY.
> R.A: Egypt. 9 months 1 week (Applied November 2013, Granted August 2014). 309. CO was SY.
> Sydney: Egypt. 9 months 3 weeks (Applied November 2013, Granted September 2014). 300. CO was YE.
> couscous: Morocco. 8 months 1 week (Applied December 2013, Granted September 2014). 300. CO was MA.
> Hala: Egypt. 9 months (Applied January 2014, Granted September 2014). 300. CO was YE.
> waliku: Sudan. 8 months 2 weeks (Applied February 2014, Granted October 2014). 309. CO was CE.
> Patient: Morocco. 7 months 1 week (Applied March 2014, Granted October 2014). 300. CO was CE.
> faith555: Morocco. 5 months 2 weeks (Applied May 2014, Granted October 2014). 309. CO was IS.
> non: Sudan. 6 months 2 weeks (Applied April 2014, Granted October 2014). 309. CO was SY.
> sesocam: Egypt. 6 months 2 weeks (Applied April 2014, Granted October 2014). 309. CO was SY.
> montasbaby: Tunisia. 5 months 5 days (Applied July 2014, Granted December 2014). 300. CO was SB.
> glyph: Egypt. 6 months 3 weeks (Applied June 2014, Granted December 2014). 309. CO was IS.
> tiffan: Morocco. 4 months (Applied September 2014, Granted January 2015). 309. CO was IS.
> Negative Ned: Sudan. 6 months 2 weeks (Applied July 2014, Granted February 2015). 300. CO was IS.


----------



## Mish

neena said:


> Hi I was wondering if I can be added to the list of visa waiting. However my fiancé application was applied in Jordan 22nd Nov 2013, he is in Iraq. I am not sure if there is another thread for us. We are still waiting for his visa.


There is not a thread for those that applied from Jordan that I know of as we do not see alot of applicants from Jordan.

Feel free to hang out with us here. We have KitKaat who applied about 6 weeks before you and they are still waiting on security checks too


----------



## mushplush

Mish said:


> There is not a thread for those that applied from Jordan that I know of as we do not see alot of applicants from Jordan. Feel free to hang out with us here. We have KitKaat who applied about 6 weeks before you and they are still waiting on security checks too


I am maybe the longest then Kenya applied 309 in August 2012 . We have been together 15 years . 3 children together . Still waiting in security check . Even though I'm
Now very Sick they care less . Immigration Australia is disgusting and needs repair . When the price was raised for these visas I wondered what the hell for . Boat people who come illegally are processed 7 months ahead of us paying legal citizens .


----------



## Mish

mushplush said:


> I am maybe the longest then Kenya applied 309 in August 2012 . We have been together 15 years . 3 children together . Still waiting in security check . Even though I'm
> Now very Sick they care less . Immigration Australia is disgusting and needs repair . When the price was raised for these visas I wondered what the hell for . Boat people who come illegally are processed 7 months ahead of us paying legal citizens .


OMG! That is insane! Has the case officer given you any updates? Are you and your wife living apart?


----------



## Jennifer31

mushplush said:


> I am maybe the longest then Kenya applied 309 in August 2012 . We have been together 15 years . 3 children together . Still waiting in security check . Even though I'm
> Now very Sick they care less . Immigration Australia is disgusting and needs repair . When the price was raised for these visas I wondered what the hell for . Boat people who come illegally are processed 7 months ahead of us paying legal citizens .


Hi Mushplush

It must be a nightmare for you having to wait so long and I agree with your comments. Especially about the fee increase. It is pure revenue raising by the Government.

I hope you and Neena have a successful outcome asap


----------



## neena

Thanks a lot. I certainly feel motivated when I hear people getting their visas granted. I hope Kit Kaat will get their visa soon as well as my fiancé.



Mish said:


> There is not a thread for those that applied from Jordan that I know of as we do not see alot of applicants from Jordan.
> 
> Feel free to hang out with us here. We have KitKaat who applied about 6 weeks before you and they are still waiting on security checks too


----------



## neena

Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Waiting2015

My fiance' was asked to do eMedicals, how long are we given to do this?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> My fiance' was asked to do eMedicals, how long are we given to do this?


We were told to do them within 28 days.


----------



## neena

Ok I am so excited, I got contacted by my fiancé CO via email on 12/2asking for new NOIM. They said they require this new document and they will contact my fiancé to sign statuary declaration papers soon to finalise his application. It is very good news even though it is not the visa yet...but I am sure it is around the corner. I thought I will share this with you guys and hope that your visas are on their way. Good luck to us all.



Mish said:


> There is not a thread for those that applied from Jordan that I know of as we do not see alot of applicants from Jordan.
> 
> Feel free to hang out with us here. We have KitKaat who applied about 6 weeks before you and they are still waiting on security checks too


----------



## Mish

neena said:


> Ok I am so excited, I got contacted by my fiancé CO via email on 12/2asking for new NOIM. They said they require this new document and they will contact my fiancé to sign statuary declaration papers soon to finalise his application. It is very good news even though it is not the visa yet...but I am sure it is around the corner. I thought I will share this with you guys and hope that your visas are on their way. Good luck to us all.


It is just around the corner. Myself and Akiwanamomo both had wedding dates that were passed and asked for updated letters from the celebrant (our NOIM's were still valid because was within 18 months) and were approved shortly after they got these documents.

It is not very often you hear about the stat decs being signed.

Exiting news


----------



## KitKaat

Thats good news neena .. I guess your fiancé visa will issued soon inshallah. so when did your fiancé application referred to ESC (external security check)? ours started in Late March 2014, I heard it takes around 12 month to complete. Good Luck


----------



## neena

Thanks KIitKaat same to you. 
Actually I am not sure exactly when, I think it was after his interview which was end of Feb 2014. Because we were not informed by writing. But in the interview the CO said something about application will be sent for external checks. The first time that we asked about the progress of the application was in June 2014, we were told it is pending the compulsory security check which might take several months. And every month after that and till now we get the same reply.



KitKaat said:


> Thats good news neena .. I guess your fiancé visa will issued soon inshallah. so when did your fiancé application referred to ESC (external security check)? ours started in Late March 2014, I heard it takes around 12 month to complete. Good Luck


----------



## KitKaat

it's good news then, your visa is around the corner. keep us updated ... good luck


----------



## neena

Updates...my fiancé got contacted today by the panel doctors to go tomorrow to have some vaccinations. I am not sure if this is part of the requirements for PMV application. He will go and have them done anyway as requested. Did other applicants have them done as well? and what specific vaccinations are they?



KitKaat said:


> it's good news then, your visa is around the corner. keep us updated ... good luck


----------



## Mish

neena said:


> Updates...my fiancé got contacted today by the panel doctors to go tomorrow to have some vaccinations. I am not sure if this is part of the requirements for PMV application. He will go and have them done anyway as requested. Did other applicants have them done as well? and what specific vaccinations are they?


Wow! I have never heard of that being done but good news.

I am curious to what they are though.

I wonder if it is the ones we have as kids like whooping cough or something like hep a and b shots. I guess we will know tomorrow


----------



## KitKaat

one of my friend from another forum received this email upon his grant, and I reckon that applies to you as well.

"If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these
countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
departing for Australia. Having the vaccination will also assist in eradicating the spread of
polio.
To obtain maximum benefit in assisting with the eradication of the spread of polio, it is
advisable to have the vaccination at least 4 weeks prior to your travel.
Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
Pakistan, Somalia, Syria."


----------



## neena

[
yes you are right. the vaccination is for polio. I asked the CO and they replied straight away.
Any news about your application KitKaat? hope it is being finalised soon.

QUOTE=KitKaat;782801]one of my friend from another forum received this email upon his grant, and I reckon that applies to you as well.

"If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these
countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
departing for Australia. Having the vaccination will also assist in eradicating the spread of
polio.
To obtain maximum benefit in assisting with the eradication of the spread of polio, it is
advisable to have the vaccination at least 4 weeks prior to your travel.
Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
Pakistan, Somalia, Syria."[/QUOTE]


----------



## KitKaat

it's good to know that, that means your one step away from the visa grant! good luck

I am still waiting for the IGIS reply ....


----------



## Mish

KitKaat did you send an email to Peter Dutton? He is the new minister for immigration.

Also have you been to visit your local MP in person? I know ampk had a good local MP that helped them out and get some results.


----------



## KitKaat

Mish said:


> KitKaat did you send an email to Peter Dutton? He is the new minister for immigration.
> 
> Also have you been to visit your local MP in person? I know ampk had a good local MP that helped them out and get some results.


I think contacting the Minister's is pointless and its not doing any good. The last time I contacted Scott Morrison, his reply gave me disappointment and bad impression. I did contact my local MP and he did replied back saying there's nothing he can do especially the application is still in the External Check Agency hands. I am currently waiting the IGIS reply, because they send me email on the 10th of Feb and telling me that they gonna investigate on my partner application and that I have to wait from 2-4 weeks to hear from them back. There's nothing I can do except waiting for it.

With the start of February my responsibilities thickened more, my oldest daughter started Prep and the youngest one is also going to Kindergarten with lots of Pediatrician appointments. Busy month lol


----------



## Mish

That is positive KitKaat atleast they didn't send you the standard contact us in 6 months if you hear nothing. Atleast this time they appear to be do something.

Each day I hope today will be the day that your partner gets his visa.


----------



## KitKaat

Update:

Just now received response from IGIS ;

Dear Madam

*

You recently made a complaint to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security about a visa application. We have now completed our review and have not identified any*unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case.* There are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage.

We understand that this visa application was lodged in October 2013 and some time has now elapsed without finalisation. Many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. The length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

*

If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by*August 2015*please contact us again.

*

Yours sincerely

On behalf of the Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security

*


----------



## CollegeGirl

UGH. I hate that, Kit Kaat.  So frustrating to not know WHAT the heck the holdup is specifically.  I hope you hear soon!


----------



## Negative Ned

You'll hear great news soon KitKaat.
God willingly.


----------



## Negative Ned

Any news from anyone?  
Any CO interaction? Any waiting room questions!?

Why so silent..... 

Here to help. 
I've been in your shoes guys, it will be over soon.


----------



## Bunsen87

Negative Ned said:


> Any news from anyone?
> Any CO interaction? Any waiting room questions!?
> 
> Why so silent.....
> 
> Here to help.
> I've been in your shoes guys, it will be over soon.


Fiancé has had medical and is getting single cettificate translated and will submit with all other original documents in Cairo hopefully this week.. Pretty uneventful.. After this its just waiting for the interview...

I'm going to visit him in Egypt in May for 3 weeks so hoping the CO doesn't schedule the interview in this time so should I email her a copy of my flight bookings asap? And/or upload into our online application also?

Once i get there we won't have seen each other for 7 months and it will be my last egypt visit for a while AND 3 weeks where we don't have to even think about paperwork or visas so I can't wait


----------



## KitKaat

Nothing new on my side


----------



## Bunsen87

KitKaat said:


> Nothing new on my side


i hope you are not waiting much longer ;(


----------



## Mish

Bunsen87 - I would email the itinerary to SY as well as uploading it. Based on Cairo's past your fiance is due for his interview in the first half of May. So emailing the itinerary to SY will hopefully make sure she doesn't schedule the interview then. Don't forget to collect more evidence to submit after the visit 

KitKaat - Hopefully it isn't much longer for you.


----------



## KitKaat

I am expecting 17+ months .... God only knows .... but the positive thing about this long waiting is that we learned more about this life, it doesn't matter anymore because this phase going to be in the past and we will inshallah going to remember it and laugh


----------



## Mish

I thought maybe around 18 months like Akiwanamomo was.

Once it is all over with you will look back in years to come and not even remember what it was like.


----------



## KitKaat

yeah she received her grant exactly 17 months and 17 days.


----------



## Jennifer31

KitKaat said:


> I am expecting 17+ months .... God only knows .... but the positive thing about this long waiting is that we learned more about this life, it doesn't matter anymore because this phase going to be in the past and we will inshallah going to remember it and laugh


You have a great attitude Kitkaat. Best wishes to you xx


----------



## Jennifer31

Negative Ned said:


> Any news from anyone?
> Any CO interaction? Any waiting room questions!?
> 
> Why so silent.....
> 
> Here to help.
> I've been in your shoes guys, it will be over soon.


I have enjoyed the little flurry of activity your post created. I find this forum a little like a family because of the caring and supportive messages that are posted here. Thanks everyone


----------



## Mish

Jennifer I have a non immigration question for you. As a foreigner living in Egypt do you believe it is safe. I know Egyptians all say it is safe or getting better but I was wondering what your prospects are on it.

I know when I went when there were issues you would never have known.

Just wondering how much is media hype if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> Jennifer I have a non immigration question for you. As a foreigner living in Egypt do you believe it is safe. I know Egyptians all say it is safe or getting better but I was wondering what your prospects are on it.
> 
> I know when I went when there were issues you would never have known.
> 
> Just wondering how much is media hype if you know what I mean.


It is quite safe living here. I never feel at risk or threatened in any way. There are areas I would not go to especially on a Friday when many problems happen. The Sinai area outside of Sharm El Sheik is pretty much a no go zone because of the threat to foreigners, but apart from that everything is much the same.
It is like anywhere in the world - safe areas and no go zones. My husband also tells me that if one person comes to make trouble with me 20 will come to my rescue and I believe that is true.
When I was the victim of bag snatching I had so many people come to my assistance and they were so upset and angry that an Egyptian would do such a thing.

It is like most countries where you need to be aware of your surroundings and be cautious about your personal safety.
The only thing you really need to be careful of is the scammers, especially in the places like Sharm El Sheik, Hurghada and Luxor


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> It is quite safe living here. I never feel at risk or threatened in any way. There are areas I would not go to especially on a Friday when many problems happen. The Sinai area outside of Sharm El Sheik is pretty much a no go zone because of the threat to foreigners, but apart from that everything is much the same.
> It is like anywhere in the world - safe areas and no go zones. My husband also tells me that if one person comes to make trouble with me 20 will come to my rescue and I believe that is true.
> When I was the victim of bag snatching I had so many people come to my assistance and they were so upset and angry that an Egyptian would do such a thing.
> 
> It is like most countries where you need to be aware of your surroundings and be cautious about your personal safety.
> The only thing you really need to be careful of is the scammers, especially in the places like Sharm El Sheik, Hurghada and Luxor


That is great to know . I always curious about that.

I found it funny how the cabbies try to rip you off ... until they know you know Egyptians lol.


----------



## KitKaat

My partner is in Egypt-Alexandria, he told me its not that safe and there were several bombing in the same area. Its very dangerous because you dont know which car is hidding the explosive bomb, and you'll find cars parked everywhere. I don't think its good idea to live there permanently, especially nowdays.


----------



## KitKaat

when I used to live there, imagine I was ripped off 500 Egyptian Pounds by some scammers, she was trying to persuades me to buy some laundry powder and that I will receive gift in exchange. I found out she was fraud and also the powder is not a powder!! Imagine that !


----------



## Mish

The sooner he gets here the better .

I would be a nervous wreck!


----------



## Bunsen87

KitKaat said:


> My partner is in Egypt-Alexandria, he told me its not that safe and there were several bombing in the same area. Its very dangerous because you dont know which car is hidding the explosive bomb, and you'll find cars parked everywhere. I don't think its good idea to live there permanently, especially nowdays.


My fiancé is in alexandria too and he was next to one of the bombings a few weeks ago and had to go to hospital  I have never felt unsafe visiting egypt before but for this trip I am a bit nervous because the bombing was right near his house so it seems it's moving out of the main promblem areas and into suburbia :/


----------



## Negative Ned

Bunsen87 this is probably going to annoy you but I would do what Mish advised in regards to informing the CO and I would go so far as to tell her we are happy to attend interview together so she could see us in person!!! There is no better assurance than being seen in person together! 
I know it doesn't sound convenient. I would be annoyed too but if it helps, why not!
Please stay safe. Actually there is major civil unrest in Egypt currently.
It is no longer limited to a certain area. 
I know Al Jazeera channel reports everything wrong because they are restricted with what they can report on. But actually it's much worse than what the news depicts.
The thing is, most Egyptians have become accustomed to things like this happening that it's almost not normal if it doesn't occur.
I work with someone who just came from Egypt and my father has much family there... It's not the best. Egypt has seen better days and I Pray it gets better.


----------



## Negative Ned

Jennifer31 said:


> I have enjoyed the little flurry of activity your post created. I find this forum a little like a family because of the caring and supportive messages that are posted here. Thanks everyone


We are a little family and we should all stand together in times like this 
So many of us suffered lengthy delays even though we are in genuine relationships because of the scams of the past.
It's the same waiting line  it helps a lot to have support of people rather than be treated as another number in the queue.


----------



## Bunsen87

Negative Ned If they still schedule his interview when I'm there it's by no means the end of the world, but it's definately an inconvenience as we won't be anywhere near Cairo and will have to fly there for the day.. Can't wait for this all to be over  will wait and see what they decide to do.


----------



## nosunshine

*hello mish*

Hi everyone im new here i was watching this wonderful forum 3 months ago and i didn't know how to register i just find out how , 
Im from morocco applying for a subclass 309/100 we submitted our application on the 6 December2014 
my case officer is Is , i got asked to do my medicals at once we submitted my application and i did my interview on the 16 last month and im still waitting for the for tge news 
i have immigration agency. 
Thank u
i wish that u hear beautiful news soon kit kaat


----------



## KitKaat

welcome nosunshine 
The good news for you is that the fastest grant in this room is from Morocco. Good luck


----------



## nosunshine

Thank u so much kitkaat 
but im worried in the same time i hope all is ok 
My interview was.nice and i answered about everything good but something still making me feel worried is that me and my wife we have a deffrent of age but i wish that is no a problem


----------



## Mish

nosunshine said:


> Thank u so much kitkaat
> but im worried in the same time i hope all is ok
> My interview was.nice and i answered about everything good but something still making me feel worried is that me and my wife we have a deffrent of age but i wish that is no a problem


What is the age difference? We have had a couple around the 10 year mark so they got a visa.

Good luck .. inshallah will be good news soon.


----------



## nosunshine

Hello mish 
the difference is around 13 years and i remember thats my Co asked me in the interview if i want to discrie something abiyt the age difference and i did but i hope that it will not the problem inshallah
Can you please put me on the waiting list
thank u mish for ur relpy


----------



## nosunshine

Sorry for my mistakes im wrritting fast i mean my case officer asked me if I want to discrib something about the difference of age and and I did good


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi Nosunshine

Welcome 
You are so lucky to have had your interview already! Did you have it in Cairo?
My husband has had his medical at the beginning of January and now we are waiting for an interview.
I wish you very good luck with your application


----------



## Jennifer31

nosunshine said:


> Hello mish
> the difference is around 13 years and i remember thats my Co asked me in the interview if i want to discrie something abiyt the age difference and i did but i hope that it will not the problem inshallah
> Can you please put me on the waiting list
> thank u mish for ur relpy


Hi Nosunshine

They cannot discriminate against you because of your age difference, sexuality etc. As long as the relationship is genuine that is all that matters


----------



## nosunshine

Hi Jennifer thank u for ur support 
i had my interview by phone and it was nice i feel good about it but im still worried lol
as u know that all the applicants from morocco they get just phone interview 
sorry i forget what was ir CO?


----------



## nosunshine

Hi jennifer 
What was your Co ?are ur partner Algerian or morrocan?


----------



## Jennifer31

nosunshine said:


> Hi jennifer
> What was your Co ?are ur partner Algerian or morrocan?


Hi

My husband is Egyptian and his CO is YE 
Apparently Egyptians are high risk so the process is very long - about 9 months but some are faster.


----------



## nosunshine

Oh thats nice jennifer i hope u hear soon from them and i wish a good luck for all of us


----------



## Mish

nosunshine said:


> Hello mish
> the difference is around 13 years and i remember thats my Co asked me in the interview if i want to discrie something abiyt the age difference and i did but i hope that it will not the problem inshallah
> Can you please put me on the waiting list
> thank u mish for ur relpy


It usually isn't a problem.

I have only seen one that was rejected because of age but there was a 30ish age gap. Ended up being successful at MRT. It was that they didn't believe that they were in a genuine relationship because of the age difference and it meant one party wouldn't be able to have kids (one already had kids from a previous relationship). They had to convince them that they didn't want kids and also at MRT the applicant's sister was questioned if the sponsor and applicant sleep in the same room.

Was the worst case I have ever heard of.

Oh and sorry I probably scared you but just want to say not to worry because your age gap is not huge like that.


----------



## nosunshine

hello mish thank u so much for the answer and the information, 
oh thats nice to hear 
Mish im sorry but i have a silly question can u please explain to me whats mean the MRT?


----------



## Mish

MRT is migration review tribunal. So if someone gets a rejection they can take it there to hopefully get it overturned.


----------



## nosunshine

Thank you so much mish god bless u for ur help


----------



## Bunsen87

I think its so intrusive that they expect you to explain your future plans of reproduction because in their opinion they beleive it coukdnt possibly be a genuine relationship because one person wouldn't have their own children.. So ridiculous!!


----------



## Mish

I guess they expect everyone wants their own biological children, but who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Bunsen87

Even assuming that is so wrong... So subjective.. I suppose the system will always be flawed while case officers are human lol


----------



## Jennifer31

Bunsen87 said:


> I think its so intrusive that they expect you to explain your future plans of reproduction because in their opinion they beleive it coukdnt possibly be a genuine relationship because one person wouldn't have their own children.. So ridiculous!!


That is a form of discrimination. I am unable to have kids so they better not ask that question... too much of a sensitive subject!


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> That is a form of discrimination. I am unable to have kids so they better not ask that question... too much of a sensitive subject!


Awww I am so sorry *hugs*

You would think that they are more sensitive about it now this day in age where no everyone can a does want kids.

I remember when my husband was interviewed he kept getting asked what I do in my spare time because I don't think they believed I spent most of my time talking to him and didn't go out much. Probably to do with the Egyptian culture where they go out all the time.


----------



## Jennifer31

I guess one of the drawbacks in the interview process, whether it is carried out in Egypt or Australia, is the cultural differences and understanding them from both perspectives


----------



## Negative Ned

IS asked us if we wanted kids in the future rather than how many. It was a yes or no question and thats exactly how it was answered.
I thought that was very respectful of him rather than saying WHAT are you plans in regards to children and how many etc. 
That would be an assumption....


----------



## Mish

SY asked how many and my husband goes 4 and she goes ... really, that many? (Or something along those lines). Maybe she thought I was too old for that many .

The thing that my husband never liked about the entire process is that someone who we don't even know is deciding our future.


----------



## nosunshine

My Co asked me is ur wife was pregnant i said yes sr but we lost our first baby and he told me how many kids u want i said 4 and he said what if ur wife is not able to reach 4 i said im happy with 1 or 2 or 3 or what god wants us have lol and we move the next questions my interview last for 30 min


----------



## nosunshine

I said or what god wants us to have im happy with it ,sorry for my mistakes


----------



## Jennifer31

nosunshine said:


> I said or what god wants us to have im happy with it ,sorry for my mistakes


I can understand them needing to find out if a relationship is genuine but I do not think it is necessary to ask people very personal questions like that. I think you gave a very good answer


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> I can understand them needing to find out if a relationship is genuine but I do not think it is necessary to ask people very personal questions like that. I think you gave a very good answer


Exactly! If they are currently pregnant or not should not be asked. I am not sure what it really proves and they clearly state pregnancy is not a reason fast track the application so not really sure why they ask.

I have also heard of people being asked what side of the bed they sleep on, colour of the curtains in the bedroom, some even get asked about brand of underwear!


----------



## aussiesteve

Mish said:


> Exactly! If they are currently pregnant or not should not be asked. I am not sure what it really proves and they clearly state pregnancy is not a reason fast track the application so not really sure why they ask.
> 
> I have also heard of people being asked what side of the bed they sleep on, colour of the curtains in the bedroom, some even get asked about brand of underwear!


This line of interrogation is frequently used by law enforcement etc.
Strange as it may seem these rather innocuous questions allow the questioner to differentiate between people who really are in a genuine relationship and those who are fraudulent. 
If you think about it, it makes sense, only those who really share a bed with their partner would know which side they sleep on!


----------



## Bunsen87

Law enforcement vs migration.. Yeah they know how to make us feel like criminals dont they! Guilty until proven innocent with migration..


----------



## aussiesteve

Bunsen87 said:


> Law enforcement vs migration.. Yeah they know how to make us feel like criminals dont they! Guilty until proven innocent with migration..


Why would you feel like a criminal? If you relationship is genuine you would be able to answer these questions without equivocation, and by doing so you would be substantiating your claims of cohabitation. In applying for a visa the onus is on the applicant is to provide sufficent evidence to prove their relationship genuine.
Unfortunately it is the unscrupulous conduct of a few that has resulted in genuine applicants being doubted.


----------



## Bunsen87

If your applying for PMV you may not live together before you get married.. Every relationship if different and I know a few genuine couples who have been screwed by the visa system which always makes me feel unsettled about the whole process. Looking forward to it being over!


----------



## aussiesteve

Bunsen87 said:


> If your applying for PMV you may not live together before you get married.. Every relationship if different and I know a few genuine couples who have been screwed by the visa system which always makes me feel unsettled about the whole process. Looking forward to it being over!


If you are applying for a PMV there is no expectation that you have ever lived together. The only madatory requirements are that you have met in person and you have registered your intention to marry.
I think the intense questions are reserved for those applying for partner visa, where the evidence required is much more comprehensive. 
I know the wait can sometimes seem never ending but it will eventually end and i am sure it will be worth it.
Best of luck with your application.


----------



## faith555

hello everyone,

hope that ur all doing great, i have a quick question .
my husband and i moved to a new house, and im wondering should i send my new address to the immi office or to my x Co lol or i dont know.
im bit confused


----------



## Mish

Has to be sent to immigration in Australia. You can send the form to them or do it through immi account. Not sure how you do it through you immi account so sending the form might be easier.

Make sure you are keeping evidence for your 100.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> Has to be sent to immigration in Australia. You can send the form to them or do it through immi account. Not sure how you do it through you immi account so sending the form might be easier.
> 
> Make sure you are keeping evidence for your 100.


aha , so do i have to send it by post or should i ring them and ask, Also do i have to apply for the 100 again,or they will email me if they need new proofs ?
thnx


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> aha , so do i have to send it by post or should i ring them and ask, Also do i have to apply for the 100 again,or they will email me if they need new proofs ?
> thnx


You send it by post.

You currently have the 309 so you don't have a 100 yet. About 2 months before you are eligible for 100 you they will email you telling you what you need submit.

Basically you need 2 x 888's, statements from you and your husband (yours is done through the online application and your husband will complete a stat dec that will be uploaded). Then you will also upload evidence to show you are genuine and continuing such as joint lease, joint bank account, joint accounts, will, super beneficiary, travel together, photos with friends and family.

That is all I can remember off the top of my head at the moment.


----------



## KZL

Hi everyone,

sorry i have been away for a bit, very busy at work. well this is our third month and we haven't heard anything.

wonder when they will contact him for interview.


----------



## Mish

If they continue with how they do it currently he should be contacted within the next 2 to 4 weeks for an interview. The interview is usually in the 4th month.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> If they continue with how they do it currently he should be contacted within the next 2 to 4 weeks for an interview. The interview is usually in the 4th month.


That's good as we should hear something soon too about the interview


----------



## nosunshine

Hi everyone Today is one month past after the interview and still didnt hear nothing from them yet  i hope all is ok ... ☀


----------



## Mish

nosunshine said:


> Hi everyone Today is one month past after the interview and still didnt hear nothing from them yet  i hope all is ok ... ☀


Just relax as much as you can. You have only been waiting around 3ish months, our earliest grant from Morocco is 4 months.

You will hear from them when a decision is made. If it is any consolation we had to wait 5.5 months after the interview for a decision!


----------



## nosunshine

Thank u so much mish , i hope all will be fine .


----------



## Waiting2015

This Saturday will be our 3rd month. We have done the emedicals and were told they have been sent to Australia. How long does it take to clear from Australia?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> This Saturday will be our 3rd month. We have done the emedicals and were told they have been sent to Australia. How long does it take to clear from Australia?


3 months I was told. But who knows if that is true or not.


----------



## Mish

KitKaat - Any news at all?


----------



## KitKaat

Nothing... I am on the verge to collapse  ...... 3 weeks left to hit the 18 month and next week hitting the one year reagrding the external check process. cry: cry:


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> Nothing... I am on the verge to collapse  ...... 3 weeks left to hit the 18 month and next week hitting the one year reagrding the external check process. cry: cry:


I really feel for you. Inshallah it is good news really soon. Has IS given anymore updates?


----------



## KitKaat

just yesterday sends me email telling me that he received the updated Egyptian PCC.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I am so sorry KitKaat - I'm going to be away from the forum for a bit (possibly) soon, and Mish actually offered to let me know privately when your grant comes through because both of us are so anxious to see your grant! Every day both of us hope it's going to be grant day for you! My heart really goes out to you.


----------



## KitKaat

Thanks CG for your kind words and your concerns. Ofcourse I will make sure that first thing to do is to update this forum immediately once I receive the outcome of my partner visa application. Take care CG and come back soon. XOXO


----------



## tiffan

Hi everybody !

You know, I was thinking so quite it is in the thread fo several months now. I used to receive notifications whenever somebody posts something, but for the last months I didn't receive any email ... I just came to check and found that wow! looks like I missed so many things .

The first thing I checked was KitKaat case status  I was sad to know that still they're waiting. I pray to hear a glad tiding the next few days regarding that.

For everybody else, congratulations to those who got their visa granted in my absence, and best of luck to those in the queue .

I'm preparing for my flight, which ill be in almost one month inn shaa Allah. Day by day the tension increases and I'm getting nervous about the change. May Allah make it easy.


----------



## KitKaat

Tiffan- I check the forum daily 3 times/day lol. Thanks honey and good luck with your flight. Take the Emirates flight, they are providing free Internet on board. My mum came On Tuesday and she called me while on flignt.


----------



## tiffan

KitKaat said:


> Tiffan- I check the forum daily 3 times/day lol. Thanks honey and good luck with your flight. Take the Emirates flight, they are providing free Internet on board. My mum came On Tuesday and she called me while on flignt.


Yes, I booked with Emirates, my husband said they're the best he tried so far. My transit will be in Dubai, 1h30 inn shaa Allah.


----------



## KitKaat

1hr30min is very short.... I reckon its not enough time to stroll into Dubai Duty Free shops... BTW Good luck and enjoy your trip along the way


----------



## tiffan

KitKaat said:


> 1hr30min is very short.... I reckon its not enough time to stroll into Dubai Duty Free shops... BTW Good luck and enjoy your trip along the way


Thanks a lot KitKaat


----------



## Jennifer31

tiffan said:


> Yes, I booked with Emirates, my husband said they're the best he tried so far. My transit will be in Dubai, 1h30 inn shaa Allah.


With that short transit time in Dubai, I would recommend you go straight to your next flight departure lounge. You will have to go through a security check even though you are in transit. Dubai airport is huge and it is a very long walk between your arrival and departure points.

I have been through Dubai airport many times and it is always very busy no matter what the time of day or night.

I wish you a safe journey and best wishes for the future in Australia


----------



## Mish

tiffan said:


> Yes, I booked with Emirates, my husband said they're the best he tried so far. My transit will be in Dubai, 1h30 inn shaa Allah.


I love Emirates! I always flew Emirates to Cairo.

Remember to print the visa approval because they will ask for it at both airports.

It isn't a long walk from where you arrive to where you depart (or wasn't for me) unless you come in with an airline like Egypt Air!

Have a safe flight and enjoy the movies


----------



## tiffan

Mish said:


> I love Emirates! I always flew Emirates to Cairo.
> 
> Remember to print the visa approval because they will ask for it at both airports.
> 
> It isn't a long walk from where you arrive to where you depart (or wasn't for me) unless you come in with an airline like Egypt Air!
> 
> Have a safe flight and enjoy the movies


Thaaaanks Mish, I got soo stressed when KitKaat and Jennifer both mentioned that the transit time is too short  I even started searching on internet what people experience when transiting in Dubai ... I finished by talking to a Support in Dubai DXB airport (in the website live chat), I gave him the details of my flight and ensured me that 1h20 (I checked the ticket it's 1h20 not 1h30) is more than enough. And now I also have your point of view. I even started thinking to change the flight if the risk is high. You know, it's the first time I flight and I really don't need more stress than I have already


----------



## Mish

tiffan said:


> Thaaaanks Mish, I got soo stressed when KitKaat and Jennifer both mentioned that the transit time is too short  I even started searching on internet what people experience when transiting in Dubai ... I finished by talking to a Support in Dubai DXB airport (in the website live chat), I gave him the details of my flight and ensured me that 1h20 (I checked the ticket it's 1h20 not 1h30) is more than enough. And now I also have your point of view. I even started thinking to change the flight if the risk is high. You know, it's the first time I flight and I really don't need more stress than I have already


I believe they will wait for you. One of my flights we once waited 1.5 hrs for people.

However not sure it that happens all the time or if it depends on how many they are waiting for and how the full the flight is.

I was told anything over an hour is fine.


----------



## tiffan

Mish said:


> I believe they will wait for you. One of my flights we once waited 1.5 hrs for people.
> 
> However not sure it that happens all the time or if it depends on how many they are waiting for and how the full the flight is.
> 
> I was told anything over an hour is fine.


That's very ensuring, thank you. I'm not ready to wait for the next flight... My husband also told me there is no need to worry about that.

Thanks to all of you. it's good to know it now than later, I'll care not to waste time over there then .

lol, I was thinking that it will be boring to wait, why not shorter. I didn't know there will be security check and stuff during transit.


----------



## Maggie-May24

I just transited through Dubai airport going back and from to Europe. Both times was about 1.5 hours and it was sufficient.


----------



## Mish

tiffan said:


> That's very ensuring, thank you. I'm not ready to wait for the next flight... My husband also told me there is no need to worry about that.
> 
> Thanks to all of you. it's good to know it now than later, I'll care not to waste time over there then .
> 
> lol, I was thinking that it will be boring to wait, why not shorter. I didn't know there will be security check and stuff during transit.


The security checks are pretty fast. Just don't wear boots because they have metal in them so you need to take them off to go through the xray.

I hate long stopovers so I understand your thinking . I usually end up getting something to get if I have to wait too long.

Dubai airport has this board up which tells you which gate you go to and if is boarding or not. This will help you knowing how it is. Don't worry it takes a long time for everyone to board.

Is it is straight to Australia or via Singapore or KL?


----------



## tiffan

Mish said:


> The security checks are pretty fast. Just don't wear boots because they have metal in them so you need to take them off to go through the xray.
> 
> I hate long stopovers so I understand your thinking . I usually end up getting something to get if I have to wait too long.
> 
> Dubai airport has this board up which tells you which gate you go to and if is boarding or not. This will help you knowing how it is. Don't worry it takes a long time for everyone to board.
> 
> Is it is straight to Australia or via Singapore or KL?


It is direct to Sydney Inn Shaa Allah. Thanks God, although it's a long flight, but I think it's anyways better than a second transit !


----------



## timi

HI 
I'm new in this forum . I have a question .if I give the ambass 
in cairo a statement which proving that no impediment to marry in australia by family lawyer plus many evidences .it s means that I can have choice to grant my visa 
Thanks


----------



## Mish

timi said:


> HI
> I'm new in this forum . I have a question .if I give the ambass
> in cairo a statement which proving that no impediment to marry in australia by family lawyer plus many evidences .it s means that I can have choice to grant my visa
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum.

A no impediment is only required if the applicant is male and Cairo will not accept a statement you will need to get the official one from Cairo (or your country).

Cairo makes the choice to grant the visa and it all depends on the evidence that is provided. Cairo is a high risk country so more evidence is required than a low risk country like the US.

Cairo also interviews majority of the applicants.

Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## timi

Thank you sir 
yes ambass asked my lawyer to give this statement because the divorce of X wife of my husband was in ambass of Egypt in Sydney 
so we oblige the do this divorce than apply in Aug 2014 .


----------



## KitKaat

<====== 18 months and still waiting


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> <====== 18 months and still waiting


. I was so hoping you were saying it has been granted.

Any update from IS?


----------



## KitKaat

No, actually my partner called them last Thursday and still nothing.


----------



## Negative Ned

Hopefully soon Kitkaat!


----------



## timi

Alhamdolillah i'M in Sydney &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;☺&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;


----------



## KitKaat

NN I hope so 
Timi-Congratulations


----------



## timi

KitKaat said:


> NN I hope so
> Timi-Congratulations


Thank you so much, I hope to be well with you


----------



## Jennifer31

We have hit the 4 month mark and no interview yet.... hoping we will hear something soon


----------



## Jennifer31

timi said:


> Alhamdolillah i'M in Sydney ������☺����������������


Congratulations! Good luck in your new life


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> We have hit the 4 month mark and no interview yet.... hoping we will hear something soon


How long have you been married and living in Egypt with your husband?

You never know they might waive the interview because they are satisfied with your relationship. We have only had 3 people so far that have had their interviews waived.

1/ Unknown reasons
2/ Married and both were Egyptian citizens. The husband applied for PR the year before and the wife and child were non migrating on the application and later applied for a spouse visa.
3/ They had known each other for about 8 years or so.


----------



## Mish

timi said:


> Alhamdolillah i'M in Sydney ������☺����������������


Congratulations!

Do you mind providing with type of visa you applied for (300 or 309), when applied, when granted and case officer's initials. That way I can update the front page with your details.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> How long have you been married and living in Egypt with your husband?
> 
> You never know they might waive the interview because they are satisfied with your relationship. We have only had 3 people so far that have had their interviews waived.
> 
> 1/ Unknown reasons
> 2/ Married and both were Egyptian citizens. The husband applied for PR the year before and the wife and child were non migrating on the application and later applied for a spouse visa.
> 3/ They had known each other for about 8 years or so.


Hi Mish

I have been living here permanently 2 and a half years and married for 2 years. We met nearly 5 years ago. I hope we don't have to have an interview... less stress


----------



## Waiting2015

We have also hit the 4 month mark and no interview yet. Don't know when they will email us or what will they say to do?


----------



## Jennifer31

Waiting2015 said:


> We have also hit the 4 month mark and no interview yet. Don't know when they will email us or what will they say to do?


Maybe they have a big workload at the moment.... I will ask our migration agent as I will see her on Wednesday night. I will post any information I get from her


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> We have also hit the 4 month mark and no interview yet. Don't know when they will email us or what will they say to do?


Maybe they are interviewing further through the process now which is not a bad thing! I always found waiting after the interview more stressful than before.

They will email you with a request for interview and it will have a date and time and you confirm if that is okay. With those outside of Egypt it is usually a phone interview.


----------



## Bunsen87

4 months for us too. Though SY was on holidays for a while in January and we got the medical done late so we might be around the June mark now for interview unless as Mish said the process may have changed. Kitkat I hope you get your good news soon


----------



## Waiting2015

Jennifer31 did you find out any details from your migration agent? Do they still do the interview in 4th month etc?


----------



## KitKaat

Hi bunsen ... thanks for your hopes. Wish you the same♡


----------



## KitKaat

Today after me and my husband have an rough argument over the phone. He called his CO without me knowing and they both discussed the option of submitting a visitor visa. The CO told him "Even if you apply for it, you'll not going to benefit from it..because it will take the same procedures as the 309/100 and it going to take more time." My partner told him is it possible that we might exceed the 20 months waiting mark!! ?? He told him he'll never know, maybe yes maybe no! The CO mentioned that currently we are the oldest application in Cairo and he want ASAP to finalize our application, he told him he'll call him immediately after getting the security check back, so he can get rid of our application! 

R.I.P


----------



## Mish

That totally sucks 

I just keep thinking every day will be your day. Atleast your husband was able to talk to the case officer instead of having to deal with standard responses.

I bet IS wants to get rid of your case. Your case is what we in government refer to as "an aged case" which means it is outside the cycle time. We try to keep everything within the cycle time.


----------



## KitKaat

"aged case" accompany with D.D.A Deep Depression Alzheimers

 

R.I.P


----------



## Mish

I think you guys must qualify for a birthday email from IS by now.

I read the other day that security checks were taking longer due to more intense security checks now. It would just be nice if you could be together while it is processing.


----------



## Bunsen87

oh no  i don't know why it should take so long for them to process a tourist visa if you apply for one??? sounds like cairo is doing all they can for you, so thats one little positive in all this.. I hope the clearance is complete very soon..


----------



## Bunsen87

surely they haven't received some form of 'direction' to decline tourist visas?? does anyone know any successful tourist visa applicants who had a partner visa application being processed at the same time?


----------



## Mish

There was one from Morocco but didn't have a partner visa application in. Not sure if they are getting "soft" these days or it is because they were married and the Australian citizen lived in Morocco for 1 year (or maybe it was 2).

Why not put in an application if you are thinking that way? It is only a couple of hundred to try and see how it goes.

We tried twice and were given a lame BS excuse about civil unrest in Egypt and the economic difference between Egypt and Australia. How on earth can one change that?


----------



## KitKaat

Hey mish, there's one Lebanese guy waiting since Sep, 2013. He applied for 309/100 and still waiting for the security check to complete, he's currently in Australia on a visitor visa!! I am just wondering how come this guy is over there comparing to what the case officer told my husband?!


----------



## Mish

The first question would be is it a tourist visa or family sponsored tourist visa?

From what I have also seen is that Lebanonese can get tourist visas alot easier.

Maybe IS didn't want to say "we don't accept alot of tourist visa applications". I am not sure if you remember but IS use to process tourist visa applications.

If you have a couple of hundred you can try. It is just a bummer you aren't legally married . 

If approved he can just go to Bali when the 309 is ready.


----------



## Jennifer31

Waiting2015 said:


> Jennifer31 did you find out any details from your migration agent? Do they still do the interview in 4th month etc?


I didn't end up meeting with her as she had to cancel. I had lots of questions for her so that was disappointing, but it was a social meeting so I didn't want to push things.
I plan on messaging her to ask so will let you know the outcome.


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> We have also hit the 4 month mark and no interview yet. Don't know when they will email us or what will they say to do?


Didn't you apply in January? If that is the case you won't hit 4 months until May. I checked our timeline last night for someone and we got our request at 4 months and 3 days after we lodged our application and interview was 1 week later.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> Didn't you apply in January? If that is the case you won't hit 4 months until May. I checked our timeline last night for someone and we got our request at 4 months and 3 days after we lodged our application and interview was 1 week later.


Our application was submitted on 22 December 2014 so we are only days away from the 4 month mark. I am wondering if there is a large number of applications given the fact that the price increase was not long after that time, I think maybe 1 Jan 2015


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> Our application was submitted on 22 December 2014 so we are only days away from the 4 month mark. I am wondering if there is a large number of applications given the fact that the price increase was not long after that time, I think maybe 1 Jan 2015


You may get your request for interview week of 26 April then if they follow our timeline. We didn't get ours until just after 4 months.

If you don't get one by 4.5 months query it. Just because we had one that didn't get the email and the case officer rang on day of interview and asked them where they were. Honestly you would have thought they would have queried it when the applicant didn't confirm.


----------



## Jennifer31

Thanks for the info Mish... hopefully they will stay with the 4 month time frame. At least we are together here and not separated like some of the other applicants


----------



## Negative Ned

KitKaat!!!

Okay, at least we know your case is going to actually be granted and all you have to deal with is the matter of WHEN!!!! It was so much harder to deal with "what if..."

I think its hard though and taken so much time and can only imagine the situation you are in and how you're feeling. It must be draining, dear. I'm so sorry for you.

Just remember to hang on to each other! Don't start going against one another because distance can put that toil and strain on any relationship!! 

It will be soon!!!  haha and I can only imagine how that conversation went down with IS!!! He isn't very talkative.. so having to speak to your husband would have been a roller coaster ride!


----------



## KitKaat

This is not the problem! .. The problem is when you wait in big deep dark whole and you don't know when is the way out! .... Here I am going insane not because I am without husband but because of this child. She drive me nuts everyday, I easily lose my temper and I hurt myself. Nobody knows about this, I'd rather accept a refusal over waiting.


----------



## Jennifer31

KitKaat said:


> This is not the problem! .. The problem is when you wait in big deep dark whole and you don't know when is the way out! .... Here I am going insane not because I am without husband but because of this child. She drive me nuts everyday, I easily lose my temper and I hurt myself. Nobody knows about this, I'd rather accept a refusal over waiting.


Hi Kitkatt

I am so sad to hear that you are having such problems. I don't know what part of Australia you live in, but most areas have support for mothers through things like Occasional Care, the mothercraft cottages etc. These are all government funded and the people that run them are very supportive. My friend had a very difficult 18 month old and she went to the Mothercraft Cottage and they helped her with dealing with his behaviour and also his sleeping problems. Don't be alone in this time, look in the Yellow Pages under State Government Services and you will see where you can find support and help. My friend also joined a local Playgroup which is free and found just being around other women and having them to talk to helped as well.
Take care and my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> You may get your request for interview week of 26 April then if they follow our timeline. We didn't get ours until just after 4 months.
> 
> If you don't get one by 4.5 months query it. Just because we had one that didn't get the email and the case officer rang on day of interview and asked them where they were. Honestly you would have thought they would have queried it when the applicant didn't confirm.


I contacted our migration agent and she said there is no apparent time frame for the interview as it is different for each case. She told me she had one Egyptian couple that got their interview after one week! My agent is based in Cairo.


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> I contacted our migration agent and she said there is no apparent time frame for the interview as it is different for each case. She told me she had one Egyptian couple that got their interview after one week! My agent is based in Cairo.


That is interesting to know. Unfortunately we only see the ones where people come to this forum and the Egyptians all seem to be around 4 months.

Will be interesting if they keep to this timeframe.


----------



## Waiting2015

Hi Mish, our NOIM is for 3/5/15. Will they tell me to get a new one or i have to get a new one by myself and mail it to iS?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Hi Mish, our NOIM is for 3/5/15. Will they tell me to get a new one or i have to get a new one by myself and mail it to iS?


The NOIM's are valid for 18 months from when lodged with the celebrant therefore, they will ask for a letter from the celebrant with the new wedding date. You will just be able to email it that is what we did when they asked for it.


----------



## Waiting2015

So IS will advice us when we need to change it correct?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> So IS will advice us when we need to change it correct?


Yep that is correct.


----------



## Waiting2015

Good morning Mish, my fiancé has the old green passport and they said it will no longer be used. He has to renew it. I notified IS, do i need to notify the Australian immigration as our emedicals have been sent there?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Good morning Mish, my fiancé has the old green passport and they said it will no longer be used. He has to renew it. I notified IS, do i need to notify the Australian immigration as our emedicals have been sent there?


I would ask IS and see what he says. IMO no because the medicals are linked to a HAPID and that is how they get linked and also I would imagine that they have probably already been completed now.

We didn't have the online option available when we applied but I believe next to the medicals in the online application it will say if they need to be done, have been completed or need further investigation.


----------



## Waiting2015

Hi Mish,
Do you know if there is a form i need to fill about the change of passport for my fiancé?


----------



## Mish

Form 929 I believe. I would email it to IS as well as upload it to cover all bases.


----------



## Waiting2015

Woohoo i think no interview thank God. My fiance' received an email today asking to sign a statuary declaration next week. We are unsure if we would still need to change to the electronic passport or not as his current passport expires in 2016. Does he really need the electronic one to enter Australia? Also how long after the statuary declaration signing do they grant the visa?


----------



## Mish

Doesn't matter what passport he has he still has to enter in the foreign passport line. 

It may he easier to renew the passport before grant because I don't know how hard it is to renew from Australia but when he does he also needs to notify DIBP.

Good news on the interview.

From what I have seen on this forum it is around 3 to 4 weeks to grant after the stat dec is signed.


----------



## Waiting2015

Why does he need to renew it again? For the partner visa u mean?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Why does he need to renew it again? For the partner visa u mean?


Eventually he will need to when he needs to travel or his passport expires as he needs a valid passport while on his TR visa. I am not sure if it has to be valid for PR though.

It is alot easier to do it in his country than from Australia.

DIBP says: If you are a temporary resident you must ensure your passport remains current while you are in Australia. If your passport is likely to expire while you are in Australia you must ensure you obtain a new passport prior to it expiring. If you are issued with a new passport after your Australian visa is granted, you must notify us of your change of passport details to ensure that your record is up-to-date.

Therefore he will need to renew it in Australia before it expires anyway.


----------



## Waiting2015

Another question sorry Mish, can he travel to any country from Australia like for the honeymoon in the prospective marriage visa or he has to obtain his citizenship first?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Another question sorry Mish, can he travel to any country from Australia like for the honeymoon in the prospective marriage visa or he has to obtain his citizenship first?


Technically yes as in there are no restrictions on him leaving Australia. The problem is with the countries you want to go to as in majority of them require a visa too.

I am currently applying for a Thai visa for my husband and your fiancé will be the same. There are a few they don't require a pre visa though ie. Bali, Malaysia etc. It is the never ending world of visa's unfortunately


----------



## Bunsen87

That is really great news Waiting2015! I hope your right and the visa grant isn't too far away! My fiancé is still waiting on his interview.. Hoping we get the call soon


----------



## mariamrashid

Hi Everyone!

I just joined this forum, its been wonderfully helpful for when I was filling out my application and I just submitted my application so thought I should join with the waiting 

I'm a German/ Egyptian living in Egypt but with a residential address in the UK (my dad lives there so anything in the post i usually send to England). I applied for a PMV with my German passport and just submitted the application online yesterday (April 26th 2015) and my fiancé is an Australian.

Right now I have two questions if anyone with experience would be so kind to answer:

1- Would I be considered as a low risk applicant since I'm applying with my German nationality even though I live and am a citizen in Egypt?

2- I applied online and not through the Australian Embassy here in Egypt, so would this make any difference with the processing time?

Thank you and looking forward to joining you all with this visa journey


----------



## Mish

Welcome 

It won't matter because you are an Egyptian citizen too and I presume you have lived their longer than 12 months?

It doesn't matter that you applied online the application gets processed by the closest embassy to where you reside which is Cairo for you.

Honestly there is not much difference between Egyptian processing times and Berlin. In the most part Egypt seems to be processing relatively fast at the moment.

Good luck


----------



## mariamrashid

Well thats comforting news, yes I do have an Egyptian citizenship. 
Would be great if you can add me to the list! 

Thank you!


----------



## Mish

I have added you to the list. Please let us know when you get a case officer what their initials are. I am going for a guess that you will get SY. Will be interesting to see if you do or not. My 2nd guess is YE (if SY is on leave).


----------



## mariamrashid

Ok great will let you know! 
How long does it usually take till I'm assigned one?

Thanks!


----------



## Mish

I think it is within a couple of weeks. They will go through your application and make sure you have the mandatory documents and if not request them and they will ask send the request for medicals (or they should).


----------



## mariamrashid

Ok cool, I've already completed my medical check up so I included my HAP ID in the application, I'm hoping this will make the process a little faster.


----------



## Jennifer31

mariamrashid said:


> Well thats comforting news, yes I do have an Egyptian citizenship.
> Would be great if you can add me to the list!
> 
> Thank you!


Welcome  I hope you have a smooth ride


----------



## mariamrashid

Thankyouuu


----------



## KZL

Hi everyone,

i am back, it have been very hectic with work. this is our fourth month and heard nothing.
it's getting very hard now when we are away from each other, the waiting is horrible.


----------



## KitKaat

The waiting is very horrible 
Next week hitting the 19 month waiting... we've been apart for 7 months


----------



## Mish

KZL: Busy at work is always a good thing ... less time to think about it. Before long you should hopefully be together 

KitKaat: hopefully the 19th month will be the one.


----------



## KZL

i hope you will be together soon inchallah


----------



## KitKaat

I hope so ... it would be wonderful if he's here before Ramadan starts


----------



## Mish

Inshallah he will.

Ramadan will be entirely different for him in Australia than Egypt. My husband last year said how strange it was not to have everyone around you fasting etc.


----------



## KitKaat

Yeah true .. but in melbourne especially the north side you'll find alot of people fasting.


----------



## Mish

Brisbane not so much on the north side. The south side they have more mosques etc.

On the plus side less hours to fast in Australia then they are use to.


----------



## mariamrashid

Hi Mish,

You guessed correctly, I got assigned SY as my case officer


----------



## Mish

mariamrashid said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> You guessed correctly, I got assigned SY as my case officer


Haha. They are predictable sometimes lol. From what I have seen majority of Egyptian applicants applying for a PMV get SY.

She is really nice. She is also very by the book so you can expect standard responses from her. But she is helpful


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi Mish

Just out of curiosity, do you know much about YE? I have not seen anything on here about them.....


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you know much about YE? I have not seen anything on here about them.....


Not much really. Sydney is the only person that I know that had her as a case officer.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> Not much really. Sydney is the only person that I know that had her as a case officer.


ahh.. well a mystery ride for us then


----------



## mariamrashid

Mish said:


> Haha. They are predictable sometimes lol. From what I have seen majority of Egyptian applicants applying for a PMV get SY.
> 
> She is really nice. She is also very by the book so you can expect standard responses from her. But she is helpful


Ok great, thanks a lot for the tip


----------



## Bunsen87

welcome to the group  SY does seem very by the book... I am finding her really difficult to deal with as she never actually answers anything fully, just gives me a vague copy paste response that doesn't address what I asked.... I hope you don't have this same problem when dealing with her..


----------



## Mish

Bunsen87 said:


> welcome to the group  SY does seem very by the book... I am finding her really difficult to deal with as she never actually answers anything fully, just gives me a vague copy paste response that doesn't address what I asked.... I hope you don't have this same problem when dealing with her..


Haha I remember that. Akiwanamomo and I had her at the same time and we would compare our responses and were almost word for word.

The best one is when you ask if they require and further evidence and she replies "Please note you and Mr x can provide any evidence that you feel helps establish your relationship".


----------



## Bunsen87

Mish said:


> Haha I remember that. Akiwanamomo and I had her at the same time and we would compare our responses and were almost word for word.
> 
> The best one is when you ask if they require and further evidence and she replies "Please note you and Mr x can provide any evidence that you feel helps establish your relationship".


YYYESS that has driven me crazy!!!!


----------



## mariamrashid

Bunsen87 said:


> welcome to the group  SY does seem very by the book... I am finding her really difficult to deal with as she never actually answers anything fully, just gives me a vague copy paste response that doesn't address what I asked.... I hope you don't have this same problem when dealing with her..


Thank you  I have noticed that from her e-mails, hope it doesn't cause too many problems. How about the time it takes to get the visa with her?


----------



## KitKaat

Please update I completed 19 months waiting 
I am shattered


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> Please update I completed 19 months waiting
> I am shattered


So sad . Inshallah there is good news soon


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi everyone
My husband had a call yesterday from a guy he met when he had his medical. This man had submitted his application on 14/12/14 and had a phone interview a few days ago. It went for an hour. 
His Egyptian wife is living in Australia and is an Australian citizen. 
I was surprised that he had a phone interview. He was told to get another police check as his had expired. I know the police check is valid for 3 months but my understanding is that the Australian Govt. accept it for 12 months... 

He told us that he kept calling his case officer and pushing for him to get his application through quickly. I would have thought that doing that could go against you.

Anyone's thoughts on this would be appreciated


----------



## Mish

Correct the police checks are valid for 12 months. My husband's was older than 3 months and was never asked for a new one.

Personally I wouldn't be bugging the case officer. I work for government and do you know what I do with people that bug me? They go right to the bottom of the pile.

Honestly I don't know how much truth to put on what he told you just that in the past they interview the Egyptians in person not on the phone. We have never seen an Egyptian phone interviewed and have all been done in person. Until you and Bunsen87 get requests for interviews we do not know if they are now doing phone interviews or not.

One thing I will say is that Egyptians do lie alot when it comes to visa's. When my husband went through the process he had people say to him they got the visa in 3 months or they got a tourist visa and leaving to go in a month. He did later find out that all these people lied. I am not sure why they wanted people to think they got a visa to Australia and then opted to stay in Egypt.

Maybe this guy is telling the truth, or maybe not? All will be revealed soon when you guys get a request for interview.


----------



## Jennifer31

What you say makes sense to me Mish. It did seem odd to me. 
I spoke to him as well and he told me all the questions he had been asked about his wife etc. He said to contact the lawyer and get her to make an investigation into how our case is going. I had actually rang the lawyer 3 weeks ago and she said that everything was going as it normally does and there was no cause for concern. I am of the same mind as you... keep quiet and let them get on with the job and not make a problem


----------



## Mish

Yes it does seem odd. Is he still in Egypt? It seems very odd that they phone interview someone in Egypt ... maybe their processes have changed who knows.

I do wonder if his case officer is making him get a new police clearance to get him off their back.

Did he say who his case officer is?

I asked SY once about the process of ours but that was after 9 months of waiting and just go a standard response answer of it is processing and after interview other mandatory checks need to be completed.


----------



## Jennifer31

Yes he is still in Egypt and I thought it strange especially as he is living in Cairo. His Co's name starts with L - he just gave a first name (I will check on that though)


----------



## Mish

Interesting ... haven't seen a case officer starting with L before. 

Phone interview is definitely strange especially since he can go to the embassy. Personally I would rather a face to face than phone if in Egypt. Face to face you can demonstrate so much more with body language.


----------



## Jennifer31

yeah it just seems strange the more you think on it.... we will see how it all plays out


----------



## tiffan

Hi everyone,
I've been away for a while, immigrating is not very easy. And now that everything is settled, I'm glad to come back to you, this time from Sydney . I was here since the 1st of May. Alhamdo lillah the flight was good. I got a bit sick in the way due to the meal in the airoplane, my stomach isn't used to that kind of meal I guess.
I was afraid the transit time in Dubai won't be enough (1hour20 minutes) but again thanks to God it was very sufficient I finished everything and waited in the gate for more than 30 minutes before the boarding starts.
In Sydney airport everything went smooth and quick, very quick ! the only thing I didn't like is that they didn't allow me to keep some traditional medicine (plants) , I know I know it is not allowed, I knew this initially but I said let's give it a try.
Beside this, I liked Sydney a lot . quite and peaceful. we went to many places during those days, still we didn't go to some other city yet, but well, there is enough to see in here till now ...

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Dinkum

Welcome to Sydney...


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> Interesting ... haven't seen a case officer starting with L before.
> 
> Phone interview is definitely strange especially since he can go to the embassy. Personally I would rather a face to face than phone if in Egypt. Face to face you can demonstrate so much more with body language.


Hi Mish

Just a bit of info relating to the above via our Migration Lawyer. She said that it is quite common here for phone interviews in certain cases and when the person is Egyptian and married to an Egyptian with PR then the process is very fast. She said she processed one recently that went through in 55 days. She also told me that in cases like ours it can take up to a year, especially if there is an age difference. Bit disheartening really. I am hoping that the stats here are more correct... 9 months. I want to go home asap


----------



## Mish

I thought you had said she was Australian for some reason.

We had someone last year that had Australian PR and hus wife and child had been included as non migrating on his PR application 6 months or so prior to the 309 application. Their application was granted in around 6 months.

It is always hard to know all the processing times when we only see some on this forum and can only base it on that.

I have never seen an Egyptian citizen go over 10 months however if Cairo did receive alot of applications just before the price increase then this could very well push the processing time over 10 months.

I must honestly say with all the time I have been on this forum I still have no idea why Egyptians take longer than those from Morocco, Sudan etc.


----------



## Jennifer31

Maybe Egyptians have a bad record of overstays etc... who knows, but it is really very unfair


----------



## Waiting2015

Today my fiancé signed the statuary declaration and the countdown for the visa begins.


----------



## Jennifer31

My husband just had a call today from our CO requesting information from the registry to prove he is not married to anyone else apart from me... hopefully this is a positive step closer to the finish line


----------



## Mish

Yep that is positive  ... maybe Cairo aren't interviewing anymore . I guess all will be revealed soon.

I believe that the reason that they request to make sure he is not married to more than one (well apart from it not being legal in Australia) is that I have heard stories where they marry a 2nd one (a westerner) and then after they get PR they divorce her and during the marriage they pretend the first one is a sister.


----------



## mariamrashid

Oh I did that one! Takes a week to receive, good luck! 



Jennifer31 said:


> My husband just had a call today from our CO requesting information from the registry to prove he is not married to anyone else apart from me... hopefully this is a positive step closer to the finish line


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Today my fiancé signed the statuary declaration and the countdown for the visa begins.


Hope it went well and not too much longer.

Sorry my reply never went through for this one. I am out of the country and the internet connection is not the best at times.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> Yep that is positive  ... maybe Cairo aren't interviewing anymore . I guess all will be revealed soon.
> 
> I believe that the reason that they request to make sure he is not married to more than one (well apart from it not being legal in Australia) is that I have heard stories where they marry a 2nd one (a westerner) and then after they get PR they divorce her and during the marriage they pretend the first one is a sister.


Yes, I have heard so many stories while living here. It is a shame because mostly people here a great. Just a few bad eggs give the rest a bad reputation


----------



## Jennifer31

mariamrashid said:


> Oh I did that one! Takes a week to receive, good luck!


Only one week... that is good to hear. Someone else told my husband 15 days. We have 28 days to submit it though 
Do you have to give them the original or can you email them a copy of the document? We don't live in Cairo unfortunately


----------



## Waiting2015

Thank you Mish, hopefully not much longer.


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> Only one week... that is good to hear. Someone else told my husband 15 days. We have 28 days to submit it though
> Do you have to give them the original or can you email them a copy of the document? We don't live in Cairo unfortunately


My husband's took 2 or 3 days when he had his done. He took it to the embassy since lived in Cairo and had to take the military clearance to them.

Try colour scanning it and see if they accept that. If they want the original they will ask for it.


----------



## Jennifer31

Thanks Mish... I am thinking they will want the original. They have with all his other documents even though we had sent them color copies via email. I am just glad we have a bit of activity after all these months!


----------



## Mish

Something is always good because it means they are looking at it but makes me wonder why they didn't ask for it when it was lodged. When ours was lodged we got an email where they asked for a few documents we hadn't given them.

Just so you know I have read that when they give you 28 days if you give them the docs on day 9 they still won't continue processing until after 28 days. Not sure if it is true or not but that is what I have read.


----------



## Jennifer31

When we lodged they asked for the originals of several documents... this must just be an after thought. I will get more info from my husband when he gets home from work. He couldn't tell me too much on the phone as he didn't have time for me to 'grill' him


----------



## Jennifer31

Also just to add to that... when they requested the other documents they did it through an email to our agent and we took the originals to her office and then she took them to the Embassy. I was surprised that the CO called my husband directly and I just found out after speaking with him again that he must take the paper into the Embassy himself... I have a call in to the agent to get her take on things... still waiting on her returning my call.


----------



## Mish

Our case officer called my husband once to tell him where to go for the single certificate because first time he got the wrong one lol.

Interesting that she wants him to take it personally. I wonder if they will get him to sign something like the stat dec that the ones from Sudan sign. Otherwise the agent could do it.


----------



## Jennifer31

Actually it is easier for us to get to the Embassy than it is to get to Heliopolis where the agent is and also I think it will be good if he can 'touch base' with the CO himself.... it is all very exciting and nerve wracking at the same time lol


----------



## Mish

Exactly ... you never know if it means it is soon and they are getting things in order or if it is still being looked at and will take awhile longer.

Cairo keep their cards close to their chest.

I tried so many times to get some hint of what was happening and always got back standard responses . Thinking about it, it is probably because the case officer does not make the decision they only make the recommendation and the senior officer may not agree with their recommendation.


----------



## Waiting2015

Just wondering.. How is the visa given, Mish? Is it electronic or a paper you print or does my fiancé need to sens his passport or?


----------



## Jennifer31

This is why I love this forum and people like you Mish that help take us through this journey. Even though we have an agent I find this forum invaluable... thank you for your feedback


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Just wondering.. How is the visa given, Mish? Is it electronic or a paper you print or does my fiancé need to sens his passport or?


They will email through the decision and the grant is in a word/PDF file. He will need to print this to show at airports along the way - he won't need it in Australia.

We were asked for the visa at both Cairo and Dubai airport.


----------



## Waiting2015

Thank you Mish


----------



## Bunsen87

my fiancee was asked to get his single certificate back in march and i think he paid 'extra' and got it issued on the spot or the next day  the case officer wanted the original to be handed in, and they also took the originals for all his other documents and certificates..

he just finished his interview now with our case officer SY.. it went for 1 hour 45 minutes which i think is pretty long.. they asked him pretty standard questions about key dates, religion, wedding and future plans etc. my fiancé can talk the ear off anyone once he gets started and he said he had the best time lol 

wonder how long the wait is after the interview assuming all went well?


----------



## Mish

Yeah 1 hr 45 mins is pretty long. My husband never got asked about religion probably because we provided alot of evidence (written chats) and statements around it. The question that cracks me up is if their family will attend the wedding in Australia. My husband wanted to say to SY that if she gave them a visa they would.

Ours and Sydney's was about 5 months after the interview and we both had ours around the 4th month.

It all depends if they have spend up processing or not. 

I have said this before ... after the interview was far worse waiting wise.


----------



## Zach

Hi lovely people my name is Zac and I'm an Australian born Palestinian. I got married last year in Gaza and finally applied for my wife's Partner visa 309/100 visa through an agent on the 27th March this year. The wait is already driving us crazy and I was hoping to find out about people who have gotten visas from this region and their experience. So far I haven't found any Palestinians let alone Gazans. Has anyone out there applied from Gaza?


----------



## Mish

Welcome to the forum.

I have never seen anyone who is from Gaza. We have has a couple of people apply that were from Palestine but they were not partner visa's.

I am unsure how high risk Gaza is and if external security checks are required or not. If they are required unfortunately you could be waiting awhile.

Were you asked for a form 80 or did you submit that with the application?


----------



## Zach

Hi Mish, thank you  I see your quite good to talk to on this forum.

I thought so as I've scoured the net trying to find info but other than my own family members who have applied the exact same as myself 10+ years ago, I can't find anything else. My agent told me Gaza is very high risk and I'll be expecting to wait up to 12 months (I hope I don't though).

What are the external security checks? Is a while longer than 12 months?

I think I've lodged one of the most comprehensive applications as everything was submitted (including Form 80) that they could possibly ask for even the medical check was done prematurely so we can show our eagerness to get this done ASAP.


----------



## Mish

If it is very high risk you could be waiting longer than 12 months, maybe even longer than 18 months.

It all depends on how long the security checks take to come back. KitKaat her partner is originally from Syria and they are waiting on external security checks and they have almost hit 20 months of waiting .

The thing is no 2 cases are the same. One may take 9 months and another 18 months.

External security checks are conducted by ASIO where they check to make sure they are not a risk to Australia ie. terrorism.


----------



## Zach

Wow wish I didn't hear that  I know every case is very different but it's just annoying for me that the agent really doesn't do much after it's been lodged. It's like you just have to play the waiting game from now and they will contact you once they hear something.

However Mish on the 23rd of April my agent sent me an email saying she received received correspondence from the Embassy in Tel Aviv requesting the marriage certificate and civil marriage certificate from the Palestinian Ministry of Interior.

We don't know who it was and know it wasn't a CO but we were surprised that we heard something back so soon. Do you think that it could be getting processed by a CO by now?


----------



## Mish

It isn't really any different if you lodge yourself you are still waiting around for correspondence.

Some embassies send requests via a generic email and don't have case officers which makes it easier when they go on leave.

Hopefully it is a faster process for you .

I will say this ... we had 2 from Kenya apply recently one got theirs after 9 months and the other is still waiting which I think has been around 12 months.


----------



## Zach

No worries mish thank you, I just hope I can keep my wife relaxed during the process. She's already finding it hard to cope.....


----------



## Mish

The girls always find it harder than the guys. My husband was very relaxed and was like ... it will happen when it will happen kinda person.


----------



## KitKaat

Zach said:


> No worries mish thank you, I just hope I can keep my wife relaxed during the process. She's already finding it hard to cope.....


Oh Yeah .. tell me bout it lol


----------



## Zach

KitKaat said:


> Oh Yeah .. tell me bout it lol


I don't know what more else to tell her but to wait and unfortunately for her waiting for things to happen in Gaza is like well I might as well give up already. It would be great if I could go back and see her for a bit but the borders are closed  Have you been back KitKaat?


----------



## KitKaat

Look if you dont have commitments in Australia go and live with her till the visa grant. I have two kids at the moment and I can't see my partner because of it. One of my daughter is autistic and I can't leave everything behind because I care about her health and mental, she's doing some progress at the moment and I find very hard to think about visiting my partner. The past 8 months were very tough and annoying without my partner to my side, doing all things by myself without family or friends around. Few ideas went to my head, one of the recent idea were suicide, things are very complicated ... Receiving pressure from everywhere. My advice to you not let your wife alone, especially if your case might under go security checks. Wish you best luck


----------



## Zach

If there was work and a life available or even better a way in I would leave everything here and go there. Alhamdulilah I can atleast support her financially by working here and preparing our life while I'm not with her. However it is good we maintain contact morning and night for the past year and a half. We are still very young too, early 20's actually.

Your case Kitkaat is very difficult I couldn't possibly imagine anyone being able to cope with such a stressful situation. All I can say honestly that I hope god makes your life a little easier and protects your children Inshallah. Hopefully your husband will be here soon  

I'm going to do my best to make the journey as easy for her as possible hopefully, thank you Kitkaat and the best of luck for you... It will all be worth it at the end.


----------



## KitKaat

Yeah we are actually young too, mid 20's .. I am happy that you two capable of waiting, just to let you know, if you are the sponsor then your wife would be the applicant, as far as I know female applicants are far more easier and faster to handle in background check (Security check) process. So I don't think you'll be waiting too much. Good luck ...


----------



## Zach

KitKaat said:


> Yeah we are actually young too, mid 20's .. I am happy that you two capable of waiting, just to let you know, if you are the sponsor then your wife would be the applicant, as far as I know female applicants are far more easier and faster to handle in background check (Security check) process. So I don't think you'll be waiting too much. Good luck ...


I hope that is the case Kitkaat  will keep you guys posted. Best of luck with everything...


----------



## Mish

Any word from IS yet KitKaat?


----------



## Jennifer31

We had word today that my husband has an interview on June 8. Hopefully we will have the single certificate by then. Apparently his father has to get a Family Registration Certificate and then he gets his one via that. 
He has to travel to his city to do this and then go to Cairo so it will take some time unfortunately.


----------



## KitKaat

Unfortunately nothing happened at all. My partner will call him inshAllah next week


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> We had word today that my husband has an interview on June 8. Hopefully we will have the single certificate by then. Apparently his father has to get a Family Registration Certificate and then he gets his one via that.
> He has to travel to his city to do this and then go to Cairo so it will take some time unfortunately.


Woo hoo! Looks like they have changed their routine to 5 months lol. Not that it is a bad thing. I always thought closer to the decision is better.

Re: single certificate. Your husband can get it on behalf of his father and then gets the single certificate for from that. It should take a week all up to do it. So he goes back after his fathers one has been done.


----------



## Mish

KitKaat said:


> Unfortunately nothing happened at all. My partner will call him inshAllah next week


Inshallah good news soon


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> Woo hoo! Looks like they have changed their routine to 5 months lol. Not that it is a bad thing. I always thought closer to the decision is better.
> 
> Re: single certificate. Your husband can get it on behalf of his father and then gets the single certificate for from that. It should take a week all up to do it. So he goes back after his fathers one has been done.


He is on the bus this very minute travelling to his city to get it all done. We are hoping to have it finished before the interview so we don't need to travel to Cairo twice... not fun in the heat! 
I had to laugh last night as he felt sick with anxiety. I have never seen him worry about anything before. I am surprisingly relaxed about it!


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> He is on the bus this very minute travelling to his city to get it all done. We are hoping to have it finished before the interview so we don't need to travel to Cairo twice... not fun in the heat!
> I had to laugh last night as he felt sick with anxiety. I have never seen him worry about anything before. I am surprisingly relaxed about it!


Your poor husband. It is alot of pressure though when you think of someone asking questions and them making a decision about the rest of your life. My husband didn't sleep much before his interview because he was up late printing things and getting additional statements from people. Back then it was harder because paper was the only option so you had to prepare the additional things to take to interview where now you keep attaching documents all the time.

Cairo traffic is insane. It took my husband 1 hour to get there by cab for the interview.


----------



## Jennifer31

Just a question MIsh... after the interview do they speak to me or anyone else to verify any information. For example if they ask what your wife's favorite food is or favorite color - unless they can check the applicant could just make up the answer


----------



## Bunsen87

Jennifer31 said:


> Just a question MIsh... after the interview do they speak to me or anyone else to verify any information. For example if they ask what your wife's favorite food is or favorite color - unless they can check the applicant could just make up the answer


I haven't heard of them contacting anyone to verify information but maybe they might? Although our CO was asking my fiancé questions she wouldn't know the answer too like how often do I go to church and what jobs my parents and sisters have... Odd


----------



## Jennifer31

Bunsen87 said:


> I haven't heard of them contacting anyone to verify information but maybe they might? Although our CO was asking my fiancé questions she wouldn't know the answer too like how often do I go to church and what jobs my parents and sisters have... Odd


Yes it is odd, I agree. Maybe if the responses to the questions don't ring true, they then follow up with interviewing the partner.


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> Just a question MIsh... after the interview do they speak to me or anyone else to verify any information. For example if they ask what your wife's favorite food is or favorite color - unless they can check the applicant could just make up the answer


I believe they go by body language and can tell how they react if they are telling the truth or not.

But I have never heard of them asking the sponsor what their favourite food is to confirm that the applicant was correct.


----------



## Jennifer31

yes that makes sense. I am sure they are well trained in assessing a person's responses. Just on another note... do they do the ASIO security checks at the same time as the other assessments or only after you have been to the interview etc... It is hard to find a lot of info on the security checking system.


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> yes that makes sense. I am sure they are well trained in assessing a person's responses. Just on another note... do they do the ASIO security checks at the same time as the other assessments or only after you have been to the interview etc... It is hard to find a lot of info on the security checking system.


Honestly I am not sure but I would say after because KitKaat was asked for their form 80 after the interview.


----------



## Jennifer31

We submitted our form 80 along with everything else when we sent our application in. I will ask our agent - could be different for each case I guess.


----------



## sosunshinee

Hi mish visa granted thank u


----------



## sosunshinee

I was trying to connect but i fogot my password i just creat a new account


----------



## sosunshinee

Visa granted 2 days ago


----------



## Mish

Congrats! Enjoy your life togther in Australia


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Best wishes to you both... thanks for sharing your wonderful news. 



sosunshinee said:


> Visa granted 2 days ago


----------



## KitKaat

Congratulations ... enjoy♡


----------



## Jennifer31

great news... have a happy life


----------



## Waiting2015

A friend is asking for the police fingerprinting it says it's valid for 3 months on the certificate. Can it be still valid even if they haven't applied yet?


----------



## Waiting2015

And their 3 months expires tomorrow. Should they make a new one or no?


----------



## Mish

Police checks are valid for 12 months for immigration purposes.


----------



## Waiting2015

Thanks Mish


----------



## Bunsen87

sosunshinee said:


> Visa granted 2 days ago


Congratulations  So so exciting!!

I hope we start seeing a few more approvals coming through.. KitKaat, thinking of you.


----------



## KZL

sosunshinee said:


> Visa granted 2 days ago


hi,

congrats on wonderful news. how long did you wait since you applied for visa.
This is our 6th month and no news. not even for an interview.

we are starting to feel the stress of being separated and it's getting hard.


----------



## Mish

You never know KZL you might not have an interview  ... never know your luck. We get a few lucky ones every now and again that get out of having an interview.


----------



## Mish

Jennifer, how was your husband's interview?


----------



## KZL

Thanks Mish, I hope we don't have to go through interview. it's just the wait.
How long did sosunshinee wait for?

I hope Kitkaat will hear good news soon, I really feel for her.


----------



## Mish

Sunshine waited 6 months which is about normal for Morocco. Morocco seems to process pretty fast.


----------



## Bunsen87

KZL theres been a bit of movement with a few of us in the past few weeks so hopefully you get some contact from the CO soon.


----------



## KZL

i hope we will hear from them soon.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> Jennifer, how was your husband's interview?


Hi Mish

He was feeling pretty happy when he finished the interview. He felt it went well. There were some unexpected questions but our migration lawyer said it all sounded normal to her. 
The biggest drama is getting the Single Certificate as there had been a mistake on my husband's mother's death certificate. We managed to get one done the 'old way' and have submitted that. If they will require a computer one it will take way more time. I am hoping that they accept the one we provided, especially as we have to travel across Egypt to his city to get it all done. Apparently they often accept the old style police report so we might be lucky and they may accept this. It has the official stamps from the registry office and is legally correct so I can't see a problem.
Now the waiting game begins......


----------



## Jennifer31

KZL said:


> i hope we will hear from them soon.


My husband only got a week's notice for the interview, which was yesterday. We had applied December 2014 too so maybe you will hear something soon.


----------



## Jennifer31

Does anyone know if they are likely to phone any of my stat dec witnesses... I have 2 that never answer their phone!


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> Does anyone know if they are likely to phone any of my stat dec witnesses... I have 2 that never answer their phone!


Ours were never called but then none of them had a phone number listed (888's are not mandatory for PMV's).


----------



## sosunshinee

Hi KZL, at once we submitted our applicatio i did my medicals and after my interview all was fast process thank god qnd i think it was 3 months after the interview the total of the application was 5 months and 21 days


----------



## sosunshinee

Hi mish ihopr u are doing good , thank u for ur help always , i jist want to know whats the process for the permanent visa after 2 years is it grant without doing anything or i need to do somethong


----------



## Mish

sosunshinee said:


> Hi mish ihopr u are doing good , thank u for ur help always , i jist want to know whats the process for the permanent visa after 2 years is it grant without doing anything or i need to do somethong


2 years after application date you are eligible for PR. You should get an email from DIBP about 2 months prior.

You will need submit evidence to show you are still genuine and ongoing and evidence is from the grant of your 309 to when you lodge the 100. You will also need to submit an AFP and the applicant and sponsor both answer questions - I think there are 5 like the 309. I do not know 100% since we haven't gone through it yet.

Just submit as much evidence as you have. Things like joint bank account and bills, social things, photos etc. Also any mail to show you live at the same address.

Also now that you are in Australia don't forget to apply for Medicare and your tax file number. Tax file number can be applied online.


----------



## sosunshinee

Thank u so much mish ,and after that they grant the 100 quick ?


----------



## Mish

Not as quick as you would think. I think it is around 2 to 3 months for 100 at the moment and that is from the eligibility date.


----------



## Thejourney

Hi everyone I'm new to the Forum, I am applying for the Prospective Marriage Visa (300). I have photos, whatsapp, Viber and Facebook evidence. I just want to know how much is sufficient from the whatsapp and Viber evidence? A few pages? how much?


----------



## Mish

Welcome to the forum .

I presume you are applying in Cairo?

For whatsapp, viber etc you should provide an extract of your conversations to show you are in communication. When we did ours we provided chats on us talking about the wedding and future plans. We also provide evidence of us talking about religion because we are not both the same religion and had seen people rejected before based on religious differences.

With the photos make sure there are some included that are with friends and Cairo likes to see social photos with friends.


----------



## Thejourney

Mish said:


> Welcome to the forum .
> 
> I presume you are applying in Cairo?
> 
> For whatsapp, viber etc you should provide an extract of your conversations to show you are in communication. When we did ours we provided chats on us talking about the wedding and future plans. We also provide evidence of us talking about religion because we are not both the same religion and had seen people rejected before based on religious differences.
> 
> With the photos make sure there are some included that are with friends and Cairo likes to see social photos with friends.


Dear Mish,

Yes we are applying from Cairo. In regards to the chats to show we are in communication, will it be okay to include chats asking each other how we are, chats about applying for the visa, chats to show we called/tried to call each other?

Also, we are both of the same religion so we don't have any religious differences.

What else can be extracted from the chats? I heard that extractions can be made from the beginning, middle and end to prove the relationship is continuing. Is this fine?


----------



## Mish

Thejourney said:


> Dear Mish,
> 
> Yes we are applying from Cairo. In regards to the chats to show we are in communication, will it be okay to include chats asking each other how we are, chats about applying for the visa, chats to show we called/tried to call each other?
> 
> Also, we are both of the same religion so we don't have any religious differences.
> 
> What else can be extracted from the chats? I heard that extractions can be made from the beginning, middle and end to prove the relationship is continuing. Is this fine?


I am always hesitant to include anything talking about the visa.

Include all your phone logs at as well.

Just some coversations per month. They don't need alot just showing you are in contact and planning a future together. Just show there has been contact during the relationship.

Which country is your fiance from?

Just remember chat history is only a portion of the evidence you will provide. All evidence provided helps paint the picture.


----------



## Bunsen87

When we submitted our application we included around a conversation a week for the 2 yrs we have been together.. was maybe 100 pages of fb chat, but because of our time difference it was the way we communicated most often while we are apart.. We also included chats discussing the visa because it showed how far back we began seriously considering our options and when we began making long term relationship plans


----------



## Thejourney

Mish said:


> I am always hesitant to include anything talking about the visa.
> 
> Include all your phone logs at as well.
> 
> Just some coversations per month. They don't need alot just showing you are in contact and planning a future together. Just show there has been contact during the relationship.
> 
> Which country is your fiance from?
> 
> Just remember chat history is only a portion of the evidence you will provide. All evidence provided helps paint the picture.


Dear, Mish

My fiance' is from Sudan.

He has many calling cards he used to contact me. Do we include these as part of the evidence or should we show them in the interview?


----------



## Mish

Thejourney said:


> Dear, Mish
> 
> My fiance' is from Sudan.
> 
> He has many calling cards he used to contact me. Do we include these as part of the evidence or should we show them in the interview?


Sudan has a faster processing time compared to Egypt so good news for you .

Include the calling cards as part of the evidence as usually they do a phone interview for those from Sudan.


----------



## Waiting2015

End of the 3rd week and no reply yet criesss. Very upset why is it taking longer than 3 weeks?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> End of the 3rd week and no reply yet criesss. Very upset why is it taking longer than 3 weeks?


The last 2 from Sudan took 3 to 4 weeks after signing the stat dec.

Also don't forget that is near the end of the financial year so they may not finalise until after 1 July.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> The last 2 from Sudan took 3 to 4 weeks after signing the stat dec.
> 
> Also don't forget that is near the end of the financial year so they may not finalise until after 1 July.


What is the stat dec for in this case? My husband signed one at the interview to state that the information he was giving was true and correct... would that be the same as Waiting2015 is referring to?


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> What is the stat dec for in this case? My husband signed one at the interview to state that the information he was giving was true and correct... would that be the same as Waiting2015 is referring to?


I think so. Usually with those from Sudan they have to go and sign it and show their passport.


----------



## Jennifer31

That's interesting... I doubt whether he will get an approval in only a few weeks though  We have been told that we are lucky to have YE as our CO so that was heartening


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> That's interesting... I doubt whether he will get an approval in only a few weeks though  We have been told that we are lucky to have YE as our CO so that was heartening


Egypt is different to Sudan unfortunately. From my time on this forum Egyptians are months after interview where Sudan is usually 3 to 4 weeks after signing the stat dec. For some reason Egyptians take longer to process.


----------



## KitKaat

Ramadan Mubarak everyone ♡♡

Yesterday I received a email from our CO requesting additional information for ASIO, is that a good sign ? He asked my husband about residential Addresses prior 2008. I told my CO to call my husband because the embassy line was closed, so he called him and told him that they (might be ASIO) opened his case and they are investigating it.


----------



## KitKaat

I mean what a joke, after 15 months submitting form 80, they are now opened our papers to work on it. See the waiting is not caused by syria or whatevee overseas country its rather from the department itself because they are having too many backlog applications.


----------



## Bunsen87

Great news KitKaat   

Jennifer31 my fiancé also had to sign a stat Dec at the interview but that just sounded like standard process to me, just stating whatever he said in the interview was the teu truth.. He also had to show his passport but I assumed that was also standard process?

If he is here within the 12 months lodgement time I will be overjoyed!


----------



## Mish

Ramadan Mubarak 

That is awesome news KitKaat finally some action happening. Hopefully not much longer now .

I am wondering why IS did not pick up on the missing information surely he would know what is required?


----------



## Bunsen87

Maybe they already have done some work on it but just need more info or clarification on that detail? I hope they sort it out and get it finalised soon


----------



## Waiting2015

More than 4 weeks and still waiting :'((((( why is it taking sooo long soo sad :'((((


----------



## Mish

Maybe cause of Ramadan alot take holidays then or work shorter days. Maybe the one that makes the decision is not there? Or maybe they just got your fiance to do the stat dec early because the guy would in Sudan so he didn't have to go back in a month or so.

So many different reasons ... just relax and it will be finalised when it is time. 

Just try not to bug them emailing them as that can annoy them.


----------



## KitKaat

Finally 
!!!!

The CO called my partner and told him that the security check has been finalized. I can't believe it .... I am in shock right now.


----------



## Mish

OMG!! When is he sending the grant? Maybe you can celebrate Eid together in Australia 

Mabrook!!

I am soooooo friggin excited!!!!


----------



## daisy88

I am so hapy for you KitKaat! It was an agonising journey for you! You deserve all the happiness from now on!


----------



## Jennifer31

Congratulations Kitkaat. Best wishes to you all


----------



## KitKaat

Thank you all, couldn't express my feelings right now ....The Case officer requested from my partner to re-new my AFP police check, which unfortunately the server of the website portal is currently not working.


----------



## Bunsen87

Wow wow wow KitKaat!!! Such amazing news!!!


----------



## montasbaby

Wow amazing news KitKaat hopefully he will be here with you soon


----------



## Negative Ned

Good luck Kitkaat!!! Finally. Last phase  you must be thrilled


----------



## Waiting2015

Good luck Kitkaat! Hopefully he will be with you soon.


----------



## Patient

That's great KitKaat! So happy to hear some positive news for you. Inshallah there will be more good news to follow soon


----------



## KitKaat

Hello Everyone

Before hour ago I received my partner visa grant. All thanks to almighty God and for this wonderful forum and the amazing members.

Wish you all the best of luck, and those who still waiting wish you speedy grant.


----------



## Bunsen87

KitKaat said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Before hour ago I received my partner visa grant. All thanks to almighty God and for this wonderful forum and the amazing members.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck, and those who still waiting wish you speedy grant.


AMAZING!! Alhumdilleh. I hope this brings so much pain to an end. Wishing you both the best of luck for the future.. just wonderful news xx


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Awesome news!. Thanks for sharing it with us all Kitkaat, Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.   



KitKaat said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Before hour ago I received my partner visa grant. All thanks to almighty God and for this wonderful forum and the amazing members.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck, and those who still waiting wish you speedy grant.


----------



## Jennifer31

Congratulations KitKaat!! Best wishes to you all for the future


----------



## Mish

Mabrook KitKaat!!!

Will your partner be able to make it before the end of Ramadan? That would be fantastic if he could


----------



## KitKaat

Thank you all ♡

Mish- Unfortunately all tickets were sold out. 
Next available tickets will be in early August.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Congratulations KitKaat!


----------



## Waiting2015

Congratulations Kitkaat, wish you all the best in your future.


----------



## montasbaby

I am so happy for you KitKaat ... I wish you all the best xx


----------



## CollegeGirl

Kitkaat, I could not be happier for you! Congratulations, and enjoy your wonderful new life together. I know you'll cherish every minute. ❤


----------



## Mish

KitKaat - Bummer about the tickets being sold out but atleast you know that he is coming really soon 

On the plus side ... the benefit of getting PR is no collecting of more evidence


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi all
I was just looking for other member's thoughts or advice... I have come across a company that has a couple of Facebook pages and websites and they are giving information about getting fake marriages, faking asylum information etc for getting Visas to Australia and Canada. It is in Arabic but my husband translated. Obviously the first thing I wanted to do was report them but he is worried about making any report in case it affects his visa chances. I can't see any way of reporting anonymously on the DIBP website. I am so angry with this company as it is because of this our applications take so long. Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## KitKaat

Actually I am very disappointed because they gave us Visa subclass 309 instead of 100. I am really surprised why did they didn't give us the 100! We've been into the relationship more than 8 years and plus we have two kids. Today my partner is going to call the CO and discuss out that wrong decision. 

On the other side, we booked the flights and sadly they were early August.


----------



## Mish

KitKaat - yes definitely give IS a call and see how you go. If that doesn't work you can email the permanent visa processing centre in Brisbane and they will sort it out for you. You definitely should have gotten 100!

Jennifer - I would definitely report them but doing it anonymously. I looked it up and found this: Border Watch It says that you don't need to fill in your name and contact details that you can leave it blank.

I would also be reporting them on facebook too. Can you please PM me the facebook pages as I would like to report them too!! With more reports there is more chance of getting sites shut down.


----------



## KitKaat

Well my partner before two hours called them and he asked for CO the lady told him that she can talk with him instead of the CO. She told him that's the Senior CO decision and they cant do anything about it ! .. I called them from my side and the same told me, and she told me he can apply for the 100 in Oct this year !!!!!!! I was shocked, and I closed the line and wrote to the Senior officer asking whats the reasons behind giving us 309 instead of 100. I am still waiting for his reply, and I emailed now the PP brisbane centre. We will see how it all goes.


----------



## Mish

That is one thing I hate about that embassy is how they won't put your through to the case officer and give you an answer.

Is the senior officer AK? 

It sounds like the one you spoke with didn't even both to look at the case.

Hopefully you get a positive result from it.

Let us know how you go


----------



## Jennifer31

KitKaat said:


> Well my partner before two hours called them and he asked for CO the lady told him that she can talk with him instead of the CO. She told him that's the Senior CO decision and they cant do anything about it ! .. I called them from my side and the same told me, and she told me he can apply for the 100 in Oct this year !!!!!!! I was shocked, and I closed the line and wrote to the Senior officer asking whats the reasons behind giving us 309 instead of 100. I am still waiting for his reply, and I emailed now the PP brisbane centre. We will see how it all goes.


Perhaps you should be grateful that you have a 309 Visa, especially as it has taken so long. October is only 3 months away and at least he will be in Australia. The most important thing is that your husband has finally taken a visa for Australia.


----------



## KitKaat

Jennifer- I am grateful Allahmdellah, but we are talking about the rights that I should and everyone have, according to the immigration law we should have Visa 100 issued instead of 309.


----------



## KitKaat

The lady didn't give me his name, so then I took his name out of the grant letter (KS).


----------



## Negative Ned

Mabrook Kitkaat!!! So glad for you dear!


----------



## KZL

Congrats KitKaat soooo happy for you. Hopefully we will be next. this is our 7th month and no news. 
fingers crossed.


----------



## tiffan

KitKaat said:


> Finally
> !!!!
> 
> The CO called my partner and told him that the security check has been finalized. I can't believe it .... I am in shock right now.


CONGRATS KitKaat ! very happy for you. I just came to check what are the news as long ago I didn't come online.... I was hoping to find some good news from your side 

It's getting very near ... we should never lose hope


----------



## SK76

*Congratulations....*

Finally, some good news...


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015: Any news? It has been over 8 weeks since he signed the stat dec. I am being to wonder if they hadn't finished processing the application and the guy that does the stat decs was going to Sudan so they did it early. The last few were approved just before a month after signing the stat dec.

KitKaat: Any news on the 100?

Anyone else have any more news?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Can't believe they gave KitKaat a 309. I can't type out what I'm thinking right now because it's not polite for a forum. Hopefully they fix it!


----------



## KZL

Hi Mish,

No news from me, still waiting. it's now 7 months and no contact at all.





Mish said:


> Waiting2015: Any news? It has been over 8 weeks since he signed the stat dec. I am being to wonder if they hadn't finished processing the application and the guy that does the stat decs was going to Sudan so they did it early. The last few were approved just before a month after signing the stat dec.
> 
> KitKaat: Any news on the 100?
> 
> Anyone else have any more news?


----------



## KitKaat

One of my relatives advised me to write to the ombudsman, and I am not sure. But if they didn't grant visa 100 before my partner comes in August, I will certainly lodge complain to the ombudsman.


I will lodge a complaint with the Commonwealth Ombudsman, as I do believe that:

1- 21 months was way above the processing timelines for the case

2- Compelliing and compassionate reasons were disregarded (family split, children were traumatised for having to live without their father for a long period)

3- Failure to grant Subclass 100 although the requirements have been met for an immediate grant

4- Requiring a long wait WITHOUT TIME FRAME for the 100 grant.

The final decisions was biased, although all the documents and evidence of our relationship were in front of their eyes !


----------



## Mish

I am guessing no reply yet KitKaat?

I would have thought they could at least acknowledge the email and then look into it.

Just another thing that IS has done wrong.


----------



## KitKaat

No Mish

The centre replied with stupid reply. They think I am too stupid to believe their excuses.

This was the reply from brisbane office:-


Thank you for your quick reply, before proceeding with your request I will need to recall your file from offshore before making a decision.* I notice that the visa was granted 2 days ago and you have yet to arrive in Australia.* I will call your file and take a look at it, you can still proceed to travel to Australia.* I cannot give you a time frame other than once the file is here I will proceed with assessing and if you need to provide any further documents I will be in contact.

*

I hope this makes sense.

/\
/\
/\
Huh, seriously !!!


----------



## Mish

WTF!! Seriously!! It should be quite logical when they look at your kids ages.

Any reply from Cario at all?

Do they know how long it takes to arrive from Cairo? Our documents took the slow boat here....


----------



## KitKaat

what file he's talking about !!! Offshore and onshore share the same database!!! He thinks I am from the 1950's ........


----------



## KitKaat

My partner got the actual documents from them last week.


----------



## Mish

I have been told that there is no copy of the offshore applications. I guess that makes sense to why the FOI requests have to go to the embassy that processed the application.

If your partner got the docs I wonder what Brisbane will get. Unless they keep a copy? But who would if it is approved?


----------



## KitKaat

I already sent him a copy of everything, just to be in the safe side.


----------



## Mish

Smart move  hopefully you hear something soon.


----------



## Waiting2015

Hi Mish, sorry i just saw your message. Yes it has been over 8 weeks . I don't know what's wrong. Yea as i have seen from the forum the rest were approved earlier than 8 weeks after signing the statuary declaration. We don't know what to do, wedding preparations need to be done at least 6 months prior, like bookings etc. They shouldn't just speed everything then make us wait so long. What do you think Mish?


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately waiting2015 all you can do is wait. All you can do is email IS and ask if he requires any further docs, but expect either a standard response or no response at all.


----------



## Bunsen87

I am really hoping that the next few months brings good news for all of us still waiting.. I'm trying not to get too excited now


----------



## Bunsen87

Waiting2015 said:


> Hi Mish, sorry i just saw your message. Yes it has been over 8 weeks . I don't know what's wrong. Yea as i have seen from the forum the rest were approved earlier than 8 weeks after signing the statuary declaration. We don't know what to do, wedding preparations need to be done at least 6 months prior, like bookings etc. They shouldn't just speed everything then make us wait so long. What do you think Mish?


maybe the month of Ramadan has pushed back the timeframe for you Waiting2015? Inshallah only a few weeks go to now


----------



## Waiting2015

Yea maybe, Thank you i hope so for all of us Bunsen87.


----------



## Bunsen87

Has anyone had any updates?? Im HOPING we hear something by the end of next month.. starting to get a bit impatient.....


----------



## Waiting2015

No updates yet . Still waiting (( getting very impatient too! Hoping to hear something soon


----------



## Jennifer31

Bunsen87 said:


> Has anyone had any updates?? Im HOPING we hear something by the end of next month.. starting to get a bit impatient.....


Nothing here either. Our agent did tell us that we are on the home stretch and things are at the final stage. I think you are about a week ahead of us Bunsen87... I am hoping when you post news ours will follow


----------



## Mish

Inshallah not much longer.

Usually you won't hear anything until the grant unless they need something. In my past experience that is usually either a letter from the celebrant with a new wedding date because the one you gave has expired or the police or medical doesn't have much left to go and they want to check if you can enter Australia by that date.

I actually know of someone who purposely didn't advise their case officer of a new wedding date so they would know when the grant was near haha.


----------



## Bunsen87

hopefully we all get our good news soon.. maybe only a few months to go


----------



## KZL

hi,

This is our 8th month and no news, no contact nothing.
I emailed them just to see where we are at and no reply.
Hopefully i will hear something soon.


----------



## Mish

KZL hopefully something soon but as they say "no news is good news". From what I have heard IS isn't the best at replying to emails.


----------



## Waiting2015

11 weeks after signing the statuary declaration and no reply . Getting very impatient! Why is it taking so long


----------



## Waiting2015

Anyone have any updates?


----------



## Bunsen87

No updates here.. Hopefully all of ours will come through in the next 2 months &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## KZL

Hi,

I am happy to announce that my husband got his visa yesterday.

I am soooo happy. Finally we will be together.

So that's 7 months and 2 weeks waiting.

1 question, IS called and he said he will send all the documents to my address in australia. Do you know how long it takes to send them? can I ask them to send them to different address?


----------



## Waiting2015

Congratulations KZL!!! Soo happy for you! What time did they email you? Hopefully ours is soon!


----------



## Waiting2015

I'm asking what time out of curiosity maybe they will email a similar time


----------



## Bunsen87

Congrats!!! Wow that is so exciting  wish you both the best of luck with life here together! I was hoping this was a visa grant message


----------



## KZL

Hi,

they sent it around 4pm cairo time.

I am sooo happy. The wait was killing us.


----------



## Mish

Congrats KZL. Our docs took 2 months to come.

Waiting2015 the email can come at any time. We got ours at around 845am.


----------



## KitKaat

Congratulations KZL.

Thankfully our visa subclass 100 has been granted today. 

Good luck to all of you


----------



## AusIndo

KitKaat said:


> Congratulations KZL. Thankfully our visa subclass 100 has been granted today. Good luck to all of you


Hey KitKaat...well done! Congrats!!!
How long did you have to wait?


----------



## Mish

Congrats KitKaat!! Good to see that they fixed their mistake. Who fixed it Brisbane or Cairo?


----------



## Bunsen87

yay!! more happy news  hope the rest of us who applied december/jan get ours soon


----------



## KitKaat

AusIndo said:


> Hey KitKaat...well done! Congrats!!!
> How long did you have to wait?


Thanks honey...

well they granted him the 309 on 14th of July and he came to Australia on the 3rd of August. Multiple messages to the partner processing centre in Brisbane with heaps of old evidence to support our case. The officer yesterday asked for photos of the passports to prove that's he's onshore. Properly took one month to issue visa 100 and thats why because they made the mistake of not issuing visa 100 from the start.


----------



## Nony2015

Hello Mish

Am really appreciate your time to help other people in this website and nice to write to you  Me (Egyptian) and my husband (Australian)

My application lodged in Dec-2014 then received an email to complete my medical and the original marriage certificate; i did it and submitted all in Jan-2015

In May-2015 i received a call from the case officer and made a phone interview and am living in Cairo and this was wired but what can we do and asked me if i need to submit more evidence i told him yes and went to the embassy and gave them to him also asked me for 2 original photo 4*6 for me and for my husband

Since this time i didnt hear anything; please i need your opinion

Thanks Mish


----------



## abood

7 months waiting


----------



## Mish

Hi Nony

We have 2 other Egyptians that applied in December and both are still waiting. For Egyptians based on this forum they have been taking 9 to 10 months.

You usually don't hear anything unless they need something.

If at any time you have additional evidence you can submit it to the case officer.

Who is your case officer (initials only please).

Strange you had a phone interview when you are in Cairo - others are face to face.


----------



## Mish

abood said:


> 7 months waiting


Hi Abood

This is a thread for those that have applied for an offshore partner visa at Cairo embassy not those that are waiting for their 801 in Australia.


----------



## AusIndo

KitKaat said:


> Thanks honey... well they granted him the 309 on 14th of July and he came to Australia on the 3rd of August. Multiple messages to the partner processing centre in Brisbane with heaps of old evidence to support our case. The officer yesterday asked for photos of the passports to prove that's he's onshore. Properly took one month to issue visa 100 and thats why because they made the mistake of not issuing visa 100 from the start.


Awesomeness!!! One month to rectify is not too bad. Party party party...


----------



## Nony2015

Yes Mish i don't know why i had phone interview and am in Cairo  
My case officer is IS; my additional evidences like Skype and whats app; shall i send them to him


----------



## Mish

Oh IS. Quite a few have had him.

When dealing with a high risk embassy I am always over cautious and prefer to submit too much than not enough.

Have you submitted any financial evidence?


----------



## Nony2015

like what Mish?


----------



## Mish

Like joint bank statements or your husband transferring money to you, joint bills, joint lease etc.

That is just some of the financial evidence usually provided.


----------



## Nony2015

Yes we submitted transferring money, but no joint bank statement and i have question which kind of joint bills or lease and am here and he is there; or you mean while he was here in Cairo?


----------



## Mish

Ahhh. I thought he was in Cairo with you at the moment. That is okay then. Then you should submit his boarding passes etc. And any joint travel you did. Pictures especially with other people in them.

His super listing you are a beneficiary.


----------



## Nony2015

Yeah Mish all of that we did elhamdullah 
but when we used western Union to transfer the money; they took the money from him and issued the receipt but refused to transfer it and told him Egypt is high rick country

Do you know another way to transfer the money


----------



## Mish

You can transfer the money through Western Union online (not through the actual branch). Has he tried that? We sent some money to Egypt recently and had no issue.


----------



## Nony2015

No Mish i will tell him it today, it will be great to have more financial evidences  thanks for your time and your advice  have a nice day


----------



## Mish

No problem  good-luck, inshallah you hear something soon.


----------



## Nony2015

Inshallah ya Rab  and all the people here hear good news soon inshallah


----------



## CollegeGirl

KitKaat said:


> Congratulations KZL.
> 
> Thankfully our visa subclass 100 has been granted today.
> 
> Good luck to all of you


So glad they fixed their error! I thought they would if you called them on it. It SO makes you wonder how many people don't realise an error has been made, though, and have to go through the PR process later.


----------



## Bunsen87

I cant believe it... we just got our visa grant email  i cant stop crying this is amazing.. 3 years apart is finally done!!! i hope you all get your news soon   alhumdilleh


----------



## Waiting2015

Congratulations Bunsen87, best wishes for your future! So happy for you.


----------



## Nony2015

Oooooh Bunsen87  that is greattttt news good luck and all the wishes for your future am soooooooooooooooo happy for you


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi all, we got our approval 2 days ago on August 18. Only found out today though as our agent wasn't able to receive emails for a couple of days as she was 'at sea' on a dive boat. Congratulations Bunsen87. I am so pleased for us both  Thanks everyone for all the support and advice during the process


----------



## Jennifer31

Nony2015 said:


> Hello Mish
> 
> Am really appreciate your time to help other people in this website and nice to write to you  Me (Egyptian) and my husband (Australian)
> 
> My application lodged in Dec-2014 then received an email to complete my medical and the original marriage certificate; i did it and submitted all in Jan-2015
> 
> In May-2015 i received a call from the case officer and made a phone interview and am living in Cairo and this was wired but what can we do and asked me if i need to submit more evidence i told him yes and went to the embassy and gave them to him also asked me for 2 original photo 4*6 for me and for my husband
> 
> Since this time i didnt hear anything; please i need your opinion
> 
> Thanks Mish


Hi Nony2015

Just a little information that maybe interesting for you... a friend of ours Egyptian man applied for a 309. His wife is Australian citizen but of Egyptian birth (she lives in Australia). He made his interview by phone and was granted the Visa about 2 or 3 months later. Good Luck!


----------



## Mish

Mabrook Bunsen87 and Jennifer31


----------



## Waiting2015

Congratulations Jennifer31! Best wishes for your future. Soo happy for you! Hopefully we are next!


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> Mabrook Bunsen87 and Jennifer31


 My husband nearly cried when I told him the good news. Thanks for all you helpful advice Mish xx


----------



## Bunsen87

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi all, we got our approval 2 days ago on August 18. Only found out today though as our agent wasn't able to receive emails for a couple of days as she was 'at sea' on a dive boat. Congratulations Bunsen87. I am so pleased for us both  Thanks everyone for all the support and advice during the process


Wow amazing!!! So happy for you guys


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

Applied: Morocco applied PMV on June 2015 from Egypt


----------



## Nony2015

Mabroooooouk Jenniffer31 am soooooo happy for you and thanks for your information, could you please tell me who is your CO and who is the CO of your friend? Am really appreciate your time telling me that


----------



## Jennifer31

Nony2015 said:


> Mabroooooouk Jenniffer31 am soooooo happy for you and thanks for your information, could you please tell me who is your CO and who is the CO of your friend? Am really appreciate your time telling me that


Thanks so much Nony2015. We had YE and she was really very nice. I will have to message my friend to find out who he had. I will let you know as soon as I hear back from him.


----------



## Nony2015

Oh Jenniffer31 it is kind from you and really appreciate your time doing that for me 
Thanks sooooooo much


----------



## Becks

*Waiting*

Hi,

I am an Aussie woman with an Egyptian husband and we have 2 children together that are both Aussie citizens by decent we live in Cairo

my husband applied for the spouse visa on 17/6/2015 he has submitted both medical and police checks and the last correspondence i have from the was the 15.7 which they confirmed they now had eveything they needed and would contact us with any updates as they are available.

A friend of mine also applied for her husbands visa 3 weeks before us and already had their interview last week. We have not been given an interview date yet.

My question how long do you normally wait for the interview? We have used an immigration lawyer but she does not give us any answers just says to wait?

I feel like our family life is on hold until we know the answer and I'm finding waiting so stressful.

Is there anyone out there that also had children in Cairo that could tell me their experience

Thanks


----------



## Jennifer31

Becks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Aussie woman with an Egyptian husband and we have 2 children together that are both Aussie citizens by decent we live in Cairo
> 
> my husband applied for the spouse visa on 17/6/2015 he has submitted both medical and police checks and the last correspondence i have from the was the 15.7 which they confirmed they now had eveything they needed and would contact us with any updates as they are available.
> 
> A friend of mine also applied for her husbands visa 3 weeks before us and already had their interview last week. We have not been given an interview date yet.
> 
> My question how long do you normally wait for the interview? We have used an immigration lawyer but she does not give us any answers just says to wait?
> 
> I feel like our family life is on hold until we know the answer and I'm finding waiting so stressful.
> 
> Is there anyone out there that also had children in Cairo that could tell me their experience
> 
> Thanks


Hi Becks.
I don't have kids but I am married to an Egyptian man and he has just been granted a visa.
Most of us here had to wait 4 or 5 months for an interview. Each case seems to be so different though. I used an migration agent in Cairo and she told me that there is not really any set pattern. She had one couple that were both Egyptian granted and interview after only 1 week and they were approved in 90 days. She also told me that Egyptian couples seem to get through the system faster, which is unfair really. If you look at the first page of this thread you will see the time lines for quite a few people and will get an idea of a general pattern, but that is not to say it is set in stone. 
At least the process seems to be a bit faster than it used to be (12 months or more)
It really is a case of just having to be patient. You get lots of good advice and support on this thread so welcome


----------



## Becks

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi Becks.
> I don't have kids but I am married to an Egyptian man and he has just been granted a visa.
> Most of us here had to wait 4 or 5 months for an interview. Each case seems to be so different though. I used an migration agent in Cairo and she told me that there is not really any set pattern. She had one couple that were both Egyptian granted and interview after only 1 week and they were approved in 90 days. She also told me that Egyptian couples seem to get through the system faster, which is unfair really. If you look at the first page of this thread you will see the time lines for quite a few people and will get an idea of a general pattern, but that is not to say it is set in stone.
> At least the process seems to be a bit faster than it used to be (12 months or more)
> It really is a case of just having to be patient. You get lots of good advice and support on this thread so welcome


Hi Jennifer

Thanks for your quick reply funny thing is we are both using the same immigration agent it seems as mine is also out at sea ATM..


----------



## Jennifer31

Becks said:


> Hi Jennifer
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply funny thing is we are both using the same immigration agent it seems as mine is also out at sea ATM..


 Yes it seems that way ! I can't mention names but she is Australian. You are in very good hands, so don't worry. I know she has had 100% success rate and is very professional. 
I know it seems to take a long time but my thinking was that anything less than 1 year was a bonus and you and your husband are together which is great.


----------



## Mish

Welcome Becks

For Egyptians prior to around those lodged prior to around Jan 2014 ot was taking 9 to 10 months, now it is taking around 8 months. Maybe it is to do with the price rises who knows?

Not necessarily true about Egyptians with Egyptians being faster. I know of 2 and one was exactly the same processing time as others lodged around that time.

All cases are different the only similar thing is that if an interview is required majority of the questions are standard but they do throw in personal ones too based on your circumstances ie. My husband (then fiancé) was asked what footy team I go for and about an operation I had.


----------



## Becks

Mish said:


> Welcome Becks
> 
> For Egyptians prior to around those lodged prior to around Jan 2014 ot was taking 9 to 10 months, now it is taking around 8 months. Maybe it is to do with the price rises who knows?
> 
> Not necessarily true about Egyptians with Egyptians being faster. I know of 2 and one was exactly the same processing time as others lodged around that time.
> 
> All cases are different the only similar thing is that if an interview is required majority of the questions are standard but they do throw in personal ones too based on your circumstances ie. My husband (then fiancé) was asked what footy team I go for and about an operation I had.


Thanks Mish,

Is it strange that my agent believes I have not been provided a case officer yet? When am I normally assigned one? I told my husband last night this and seemed it strange that they have had our application two months he asked if we have not been assigned one where is our case hiding under someone's desk. Lol

Also those woman that are living here with their husbands how did you prove that you can provide for your husbands when you get to Australia such as housing.

3 question is Mish how did they know about your football team and your operation is this something you mentioned in your application?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Mish

Hi Becks

It is strange you haven't been allocated a case officer yet. That is one thing that Cairo have always been very efficient in (unless they have changed what they do). Most people are allocated one within a day or 2 of lodging. The longest I had heard of was 2 weeks. I would have thought it would have been something to chase up.

The operation they knew of because I had mentioned it in the tourist visa that we applied for so she must have looked through that application because that is the only place it was mentioned.

Footy team she didn't know who my team was but she knew I followed footy as one of my friends had mentioned something about the footy in their statement.


----------



## Jennifer31

Becks said:


> Thanks Mish,
> 
> Is it strange that my agent believes I have not been provided a case officer yet? When am I normally assigned one? I told my husband last night this and seemed it strange that they have had our application two months he asked if we have not been assigned one where is our case hiding under someone's desk. Lol
> 
> Also those woman that are living here with their husbands how did you prove that you can provide for your husbands when you get to Australia such as housing.
> 
> 3 question is Mish how did they know about your football team and your operation is this something you mentioned in your application?
> 
> Thanks a bunch


Hi Becks
I can't recall writing anything about providing for my husband once we arrived. I will check through our paperwork. What we did say was that my family and friends would help us with accommodation when we first got there and that we both intended to look for work immediately. I did not have to provide any specific financial information that's for sure. With regard to the interview questions... I did a lot of research and also asked on this forum. I was told that they really don't check up on your answers but that the interviewer reads the body language and assesses your responses. They asked my husband some pretty unusual questions but our agent said this is normal to make sure the relationship is genuine etc. I went to the Embassy with my husband for the interview to show support for him. The CO said hello to me etc but did not speak to me at all


----------



## Nony2015

Hello Mish

Could you please tell me from where i know my case officer has signed or not?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Nony2015 said:


> Hello Mish
> 
> Could you please tell me from where i know my case officer has signed or not?
> 
> Thanks


You will get an email from them saying that they are your case officer.


----------



## Becks

Mish said:


> Hi Becks
> 
> It is strange you haven't been allocated a case officer yet. That is one thing that Cairo have always been very efficient in (unless they have changed what they do). Most people are allocated one within a day or 2 of lodging. The longest I had heard of was 2 weeks. I would have thought it would have been something to chase up.
> 
> The operation they knew of because I had mentioned it in the tourist visa that we applied for so she must have looked through that application because that is the only place it was mentioned.
> 
> Footy team she didn't know who my team was but she knew I followed footy as one of my friends had mentioned something about the footy in their statement.


If I contact the embassy directly to find out about case officer will they tell me as I don't want to bother my immigration agent as it was only yesterday I asked her about it and she said she didn't believe that I have been assigned one yet


----------



## Nony2015

But till now i didnt get this email from them; but when i received the acknowledgment letter in the benign i saw the name of the co in his signature; it means i dont have CO till now


----------



## Mish

Becks said:


> If I contact the embassy directly to find out about case officer will they tell me as I don't want to bother my immigration agent as it was only yesterday I asked her about it and she said she didn't believe that I have been assigned one yet


Sure! I don't imagine that would be a problem.


----------



## Mish

Nony2015 said:


> But till now i didnt get this email from them; but when i received the acknowledgment letter in the benign i saw the name of the co in his signature; it means i dont have CO till now


We didn't apply online (maybe someone who applied online can help more) but we got an acknowledgement that said they acknowledged it was a valid application and that they were our case officer.

Was the acknowledgement letter automatic or awhile after?


----------



## Nony2015

a while after with the letter to ask me to do the medical check and the fingers checks; i think after one or two days from the lodgement; also we used an agent in Australia and he told us till now no allocated CO; it means we applied online? did you see it is normal or there is something wired i have to ask the agent or the embassy


----------



## Mish

Sounds like the case officer to me and the case officer initials you mentioned previously is a case officer.


----------



## Becks

Nony2015 said:


> But till now i didnt get this email from them; but when i received the acknowledgment letter in the benign i saw the name of the co in his signature; it means i dont have CO till now


Nony2015 on the first feed of this thread it states your case officer is IS didn't you provide that information?


----------



## Nony2015

i saw this name in the end of the acknoldgement letter sent it to the agent in the first step, but they didnt say anything that they prove the CO

Yes Becks the name i found it in the letter is CO IS  

Can anyone applied online to advice me please


----------



## Bunsen87

Nony2015 said:


> i saw this name in the end of the acknoldgement letter sent it to the agent in the first step, but they didnt say anything that they prove the CO
> 
> Yes Becks the name i found it in the letter is CO IS
> 
> Can anyone applied online to advice me please


Hi Nony2015, I applied online in December 2014. We got an email from immigration saying the application had been received/accepted and the person who sent that letter became our CO even though she didn't state that in the letter (she was SY).

She was our embassy contact through the whole process, and was the one emailing us asking to drop off originals and also to organise the medical. SY was also the one to email us the visa grant letter and signed it. I would assume that whoever has been in contact with you is your CO.


----------



## Mish

Are you sure SY signed the grant? She can't because she isn't an Australian citizen. Only an Australian citizen can sign the grant. She can send the email but she can't sign the grant.

SY was our co but the grant was signed by AK an Australian citizen.


----------



## Nony2015

yes Bunsen87 you got my point and thanks for your reply to me 

Please could you tell me if you received the separated email with the name of your CO name or not?


----------



## Bunsen87

sorry shouldn't say signed the grant, ours didn't have a signature from anyone on it. The first few pages of our grant document had our CO's name at the end, and then the next few visa grant pages had another immi members name at the end.


----------



## Bunsen87

Nony2015 said:


> yes Bunsen87 you got my point and thanks for your reply to me
> 
> Please could you tell me if you received the separated email with the name of your CO name or not?


thats ok Nony2015 

No we just received an auto email from immigration saying our application had been lodged, and then the next email a few days later was from Cairo embassy saying our application was accepted and that was from SY who ended up being our CO.

We did not receive any other documents or emails specifically telling us who our CO was.


----------



## Mish

Bunsen87 said:


> sorry shouldn't say signed the grant, ours didn't have a signature from anyone on it. The first few pages of our grant document had our CO's name at the end, and then the next few visa grant pages had another immi members name at the end.


Ours was about 4 pages and had AK mentioned twice. SY was not mentioned anywhere at all.

I probably shouldn't say signed either. Ours was just the name of AK printed in both places in the grant.


----------



## Nony2015

yes Elhamdullah that is what happened with us

Could you please tell me do you have face to face interview and which exactly financial documents you supported the case; as i had just phone interview and am living in Cairo and it was very wired for me

Mish, also because my husband stayed here only one month and had to back to his home as his work, do u think it effect on our case or not???


----------



## Becks

After reading the last few post I am sure we have been assigned a case officer then but I'm just not sure on the name as we have received confirmation that our application has been received also my husband was asked to provide an other document after this then our agent was then sent a month after we first applied that all our documents have been received and they would be in contact with any updates as they come available..


----------



## Bunsen87

Mish said:


> Ours was about 4 pages and had AK mentioned twice. SY was not mentioned anywhere at all.
> 
> I probably shouldn't say signed either. Ours was just the name of AK printed in both places in the grant.


Ours was 5 pages, with SY after 2 pages, and then KS on the actual grant part.


----------



## Bunsen87

Becks said:


> After reading the last few post I am sure we have been assigned a case officer then but I'm just not sure on the name as we have received confirmation that our application has been received also my husband was asked to provide an other document after this then our agent was then sent a month after we first applied that all our documents have been received and they would be in contact with any updates as they come available..


sounds like whoever sent those emails and asked your husband for other docs might be the CO, a maybe get your agent to check who sent them? Good luck


----------



## Mish

Nony2015 said:


> Mish, also because my husband stayed here only one month and had to back to his home as his work, do u think it effect on our case or not???


There are people that get granted and don't live together. The key is to show contact while apart and any financial evidence of supporting each other.


----------



## Becks

Mish can you please add me to the first thread as pending applications I applied June 17 2015 

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Becks said:


> Mish can you please add me to the first thread as pending applications I applied June 17 2015
> 
> Thanks


Done Becks


----------



## Mish

Nony2015, what date in December did you apply? Just curious because both Jennifer31 and Bunsen87 had different case officers but both Egyptian partners and the processing times were only a few days difference. 

I am thinking your decision must be very close


----------



## Nony2015

Mish, applied on 24.12.2014, medical 11.01.2015, phone interview 11.05.2015


----------



## Bunsen87

Nony2015 said:


> Mish, applied on 24.12.2014, medical 11.01.2015, phone interview 11.05.2015


we applied 2 days after you and had our interview at the end of May. You must be so so soon!


----------



## Mish

Nony2015 said:


> Mish, applied on 24.12.2014, medical 11.01.2015, phone interview 11.05.2015


It can't be too much longer. Jennifer31 was 22 December and Bunsen87 December 27 (I think).

You must be any day now.

Exciting times.

I do wish Cairo was processing at this speed when we lodged - we had to suffer an extra 2 months lol.


----------



## Nony2015

Great newssssssssssssssssssssssssss guys  my visa has been granted today elhamdullah ya Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab there is no word in the whole world can describe the feeling at that time )))))))))) me and my husband cried when i told him about it and make Sagdet Shokr for our Almighty Allah   Finally the dream come trueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Thanks Mish and Jeniffer31 and Bunsen87 for your support and your time helping me and wish to EVERYONE here to be with their husbands or wife soon ya Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab


----------



## Nony2015

Please Mish, tell me how i active the notification on Vivo or what shall i do?
If it is possible to travel first for honeymoon before i enter to Australia 

Appreciate everything in this amazing page


----------



## Mish

Mabrook. I guess I wasn't kidding when I said it would be any day now lol.

Do you have the VEVO website or do you need that? You don't need to activate it on VEVO it activates when you first enter Australia.

You just have to enter Australia before the must enter by date. So you can go on a honeymoon first if the must enter date isn't for awhile.


----------



## Becks

Congrats Nony2015 I'm so excited for you


----------



## Waiting2015

Congratulations Nony2015! I hope our visa is
Soon. I'm like the only one waiting now in the forum!


----------



## Nony2015

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Becks and inshallah you will get yours soon ya Rab


----------



## Nony2015

Inshallah soon waiting 2015; who is your CO?


----------



## Waiting2015

IS who was urs?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Congratulations Nony2015! I hope our visa is
> Soon. I'm like the only one waiting now in the forum!


Inshallah soon will be your turn. You still have 3 other people keeping you company in the waiting room.


----------



## Waiting2015

Inshallah ya raab!


----------



## Nony2015

yes Waiting2015 IS was mine and you applied one month after me so inshallah will be soon from now  keep positive and make duaa


----------



## Waiting2015

Inshallah thanks Nony2015!


----------



## Nony2015

yes Mish you was not kidding when you told me it  
Can you please send me it and what shall id do it now as there is no lable in my passport or shall i take the letter with me when i am going to travel?


----------



## Mish

Just print out the grant letter. Australia is visa free so no label required. The airlines all have access to VEVO to check to make sure everyone on board has a visa for Australia. My husband carried his grant just to be on the safe side - I swear the guy at Cairo airport read the entire thing lol


----------



## Jennifer31

Nony2015 said:


> Great newssssssssssssssssssssssssss guys  my visa has been granted today elhamdullah ya Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab there is no word in the whole world can describe the feeling at that time )))))))))) me and my husband cried when i told him about it and make Sagdet Shokr for our Almighty Allah   Finally the dream come trueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Thanks Mish and Jeniffer31 and Bunsen87 for your support and your time helping me and wish to EVERYONE here to be with their husbands or wife soon ya Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab


Mabrouk Nony2015!!! I wish you and your husband every happiness for you life in Australia xxx


----------



## Jennifer31

Nony2015 said:


> yes Mish you was not kidding when you told me it
> Can you please send me it and what shall id do it now as there is no lable in my passport or shall i take the letter with me when i am going to travel?


hi Nony2015
My husband went to the VEVO site just so he could print out his details so he could look at them all the time lol. 
Here is a link to VEVO if you enter your Visa grant number and passport etc it shows all the details about you visa entitlements and how long the visa is valid for, which in my husbands case is about 20 years!

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Visa

Have fun with it


----------



## Mish

My husband's doesn't have an expiry date just says "indefinite".

I wonder if it changes when you arrive onshore?


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> My husband's doesn't have an expiry date just says "indefinite".
> 
> I wonder if it changes when you arrive onshore?


It says period of stay 'indefinite'

but then for the Visa expiry date it says 18/08/2035 (20years)

Figure that one out lol


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> It says period of stay 'indefinite'
> 
> but then for the Visa expiry date it says 18/08/2035 (20years)
> 
> Figure that one out lol


Lol. My husband's doesn't even have an expiry date haha.

I will be interested if it changes when he arrives. How long till you leave for Australia?

I have heard that when people are close to PR eligibility date they get a expiry date but you guys are over a year away .... strange system.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> Lol. My husband's doesn't even have an expiry date haha.
> 
> I will be interested if it changes when he arrives. How long till you leave for Australia?
> 
> I have heard that when people are close to PR eligibility date they get a expiry date but you guys are over a year away .... strange system.


We will not go until maybe the end of November. I am not sure about the PR eligibilty because we have been married more than 2 and half years and I would have thought we may be eligible for it in about a year. I haven't really looked into it as just getting the visa was all we really cared about initially.


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> We will not go until maybe the end of November. I am not sure about the PR eligibilty because we have been married more than 2 and half years and I would have thought we may be eligible for it in about a year. I haven't really looked into it as just getting the visa was all we really cared about initially.


Your eligibility date is December 2016 and you can submit the docs no more than 2 months before. It is one of those at time of lodging requirements.

Those poor immigration staff must be so over worked with all those PR applications.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> Your eligibility date is December 2016 and you can submit the docs no more than 2 months before. It is one of those at time of lodging requirements.
> 
> Those poor immigration staff must be so over worked with all those PR applications.


Oh okay so it goes on when you originally lodged I take it. Well our migration agent has to notify us I guess as that is part of the arrangement. I am just so thankful to have the Visa anything else is icing on the cake


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

*Interview call*

My fiancee ( Moroccan) is going to have interview this week with case officer SY.

She never had any interview ( even job interviews) thats why she is a little nervous however if i can some one can provide some questions or some encouraging stories that would be great,,

Approximately how long does it take after the interview for Visa grant and in general is Interview a sign of problem or just a routine.


----------



## Mish

The interview with the Cairo embassy is standard, they interview around 95%+ of applicants.

Check out the sticky at the top on interview topics and have a read through that. 

The questions are just on your relationship so she will ask questions around that. Some questions at stock standard others are personalised to the case. Just remind her that if she doesn't know it is better to be honest and say she doesn't know then to guess. They don't expect you to know every question.

The length depends on what she needs to ask. My husband's went for 1 hr 15 mins from memory.


----------



## Jennifer31

ahmedsyed1980 said:


> My fiancee ( Moroccan) is going to have interview this week with case officer SY.
> 
> She never had any interview ( even job interviews) thats why she is a little nervous however if i can some one can provide some questions or some encouraging stories that would be great,,
> 
> Approximately how long does it take after the interview for Visa grant and in general is Interview a sign of problem or just a routine.


Hi
I did heaps of research about the questions and compiled a list of possible questions. A lot of them were not at all relevant and at the interview it was more about establishing that the relationship was genuine and that both our families were supportive of us etc. I will attach my lists as they may help. The main thing is to be honest as Mish said. Good luck


----------



## Nony2015

Hello Mish and Jeniffer31 

Thanks for the link and how you always helping me and provide us with your information 

If i need to travel from Australia to Thailand, have i take visa to enter Thailand so from where can i apply for the visa in Australia?


----------



## Becks

ahmedsyed1980 said:


> My fiancee ( Moroccan) is going to have interview this week with case officer SY.
> 
> She never had any interview ( even job interviews) thats why she is a little nervous however if i can some one can provide some questions or some encouraging stories that would be great,,
> 
> Approximately how long does it take after the interview for Visa grant and in general is Interview a sign of problem or just a routine.


Wow ahmedsyed you got your interview really quickly? Does that mean ours might be coming up soon? Or is it because it's a woman that is applying it's quicker? In saying that though my friend husband applied 3 weeks before us and he had interview last week...

What date in June did you submit your application Ahmed?


----------



## Jennifer31

Nony2015 said:


> Hello Mish and Jeniffer31
> 
> Thanks for the link and how you always helping me and provide us with your information
> 
> If i need to travel from Australia to Thailand, have i take visa to enter Thailand so from where can i apply for the visa in Australia?


Hi Nony2015
I am not 100% sure of what you are asking here re Thailand, but I do know that if you apply for your visa in one country and then move to another while it is being processed, they just make the interviews etc in that new country. We were going to move to Dubai from Cairo during our time and our agent said no problem as they would just finish the visa process in Dubai.

Whoops Nony2015... I got you mixed up with someone else.... thinking you still were waiting on a Visa - disregard above message lol


----------



## Mish

Nony2015 said:


> Hello Mish and Jeniffer31
> 
> Thanks for the link and how you always helping me and provide us with your information
> 
> If i need to travel from Australia to Thailand, have i take visa to enter Thailand so from where can i apply for the visa in Australia?


As an Egyptian you need to apply for a visa for Thailand. If you are going to Thailand before you enter Australia you apply at the Thai embassy in Cairo. If after you have made entry to Australia it is the Thai embassy in Sydney (or the capital city in which you will be). It takes about 3 to 4 weeks to get a Thai visa in Australia and you need to provide them with evidence of intension to leave Thailand etc and complete the application form.


----------



## Mish

Becks said:


> Wow ahmedsyed you got your interview really quickly? Does that mean ours might be coming up soon? Or is it because it's a woman that is applying it's quicker? In saying that though my friend husband applied 3 weeks before us and he had interview last week...
> 
> What date in June did you submit your application Ahmed?


Moroccans are usually processed faster than Egyptians. I have no idea why.....


----------



## AusIndo

Mish said:


> Lol. My husband's doesn't even have an expiry date haha...


Temporary resident (820) does not have expiry date when you're onshore but the minute you cleared immigration and departed Australia (e.g. Holiday, etc) the visa will generated an expiry date of 20 or 30 years from the day you departed.

Try and check vevo when you're on holidays overseas...you'll be able to see the expiry date.


----------



## Bunsen87

Nony2015 said:


> Great newssssssssssssssssssssssssss guys  my visa has been granted today elhamdullah ya Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab there is no word in the whole world can describe the feeling at that time )))))))))) me and my husband cried when i told him about it and make Sagdet Shokr for our Almighty Allah   Finally the dream come trueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Thanks Mish and Jeniffer31 and Bunsen87 for your support and your time helping me and wish to EVERYONE here to be with their husbands or wife soon ya Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab


Wow thats so exciting!! congratulations to you and your husband


----------



## MrsNK

Hi guys 
Could you please tell me for those who have applied this year 2015, did you apply online via ImmiAccount? I am from Morocco and I have applied online on May 2015, assessment in process and I'm waiting, still no interview yet.
Thanks.


----------



## MrsNK

ahmedsyed1980 said:


> My fiancee ( Moroccan) is going to have interview this week with case officer SY.
> 
> She never had any interview ( even job interviews) thats why she is a little nervous however if i can some one can provide some questions or some encouraging stories that would be great,,
> 
> Approximately how long does it take after the interview for Visa grant and in general is Interview a sign of problem or just a routine.


Is your fiancé going to have an interview this week in Morocco?


----------



## MrsNK

Nony2015 said:


> yes Mish you was not kidding when you told me it
> Can you please send me it and what shall id do it now as there is no lable in my passport or shall i take the letter with me when i am going to travel?


Hi Nony
Can you please tell me when did you apply your visa?
Congratulations May Allah grant you happiness with your husband


----------



## Mish

MrsNK said:


> Hi Nony
> Can you please tell me when did you apply your visa?
> Congratulations May Allah grant you happiness with your husband


Check out the first page on the thread it has processing times and those that are currently waiting for around the last 2 years.


----------



## Nony2015

Thxxxxxxxxxxx Bunsen :-* and all the best for you and your husband as well


----------



## Nony2015

Thx MrsNK for your wish and inshallah Alllah will send your soon ya Rab 
Am applying in Dec. 2014 and had phone interview in May-2015 and elhamdullah grant visa in Aug-2015


----------



## MrsNK

Thank you Mish.
Please add me on the pending visa list, I applied on May 2015 CO is CE.


----------



## MrsNK

Nony2015 said:


> Thx MrsNK for your wish and inshallah Alllah will send your soon ya Rab
> Am applying in Dec. 2014 and had phone interview in May-2015 and elhamdullah grant visa in Aug-2015


Ameen thank you so much


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

it looks to me they ask these questions as a routine or standard as like most people we already provided this info in statement. or may be they want to see your language skills just a thought..


----------



## Mish

I think it is to make sure you didn't get someone to write the statement for you. It is the same reason why some of the interview is in Engish so they can make sure that the English skills are on par with the written application and chat logs.


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

Becks said:


> Wow ahmedsyed you got your interview really quickly? Does that mean ours might be coming up soon? Or is it because it's a woman that is applying it's quicker? In saying that though my friend husband applied 3 weeks before us and he had interview last week...
> 
> What date in June did you submit your application Ahmed?


we applied in end of June, I am not sure about the criteria ..Egypt embassy people are very professional and in general I think being woman or man should not affect the application. hmmm.. I think the only thing that affects the processing time is the work load or verification of papers from authorities and security checks.


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

MrsNK said:


> Hi guys
> Could you please tell me for those who have applied this year 2015, did you apply online via ImmiAccount? I am from Morocco and I have applied online on May 2015, assessment in process and I'm waiting, still no interview yet.
> Thanks.


In general if you dont hear anything it might be a good sign may your officer doesnot want interview.. there are alot of things besides interview like verfication of papers, security check and stuff when CO has all info then he or she decides I think.


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

in PMV visa how important is your financial position.. Since applicatoin my savings have gone down as I visited my fiancee two times and spent alot of money and paid different application relate fees ( lawyer, application, tanslation etc.) 
However I maintained to prove continuous income and financial support for my partner its just the savings have dropped to 3000 as I spent alot recently but I can recover in 3 months time to 8000 easily. 
I am concerned can this become concern of CO at the time of deceision ... at the time of lodgement I provided.


3 years tax assessment notice approx 55,000 each year 
bank savings apporx. 8,500 ( May 2015 statement ) and case applied in June 2015
2 payslip 5,000 each ( april and may 2015 ) 
insurance for income protection ( accident or illness) 
insurance for death ( life insurance)

please provide feed back .. ?


----------



## Mish

With both partner and PMV they don't worry about how much you have saved it is all about how genuine your relationship is.

However with the partner visa joint financial evidence is required where the PMV it is not (but helps).


----------



## Jennifer31

ahmedsyed1980 said:


> in PMV visa how important is your financial position.. Since applicatoin my savings have gone down as I visited my fiancee two times and spent alot of money and paid different application relate fees ( lawyer, application, tanslation etc.)
> However I maintained to prove continuous income and financial support for my partner its just the savings have dropped to 3000 as I spent alot recently but I can recover in 3 months time to 8000 easily.
> I am concerned can this become concern of CO at the time of deceision ... at the time of lodgement I provided.
> 
> 
> 3 years tax assessment notice approx 55,000 each year
> bank savings apporx. 8,500 ( May 2015 statement ) and case applied in June 2015
> 2 payslip 5,000 each ( april and may 2015 )
> insurance for income protection ( accident or illness)
> insurance for death ( life insurance)
> 
> please provide feed back .. ?


Hi
We did not provide any financial information at all in our application for a Partner Visa (309) All we said was that friends and family would help us with accommodation when we first went back to Australia and that we would both look for work immediately. With regard to our financial situation here we just spoke about both of us working here and our sharing of expenses etc. We did not have to mention what we earned or what money we had in the bank etc.


----------



## MrsNK

Hi guys,

Me and my husband are planning to meet for holidays in October in Indonesia, we still can't book anything yet coz I haven't done any interview yet so I'm afraid they call for it while I'm away from my country, some interviews took place in person in Morocco and some had only on phone, they don't seem they really appreciate applicants to contact embassy via phone calls they prefer emailing, but last time when I sent email asking to confirm that she received all documents and forms needed she didn't reply so I had to call after 10 days and was told by another person from embassy that they don't need anything from my side, so now I'm thinking to email them but worries they don't reply, shall we just make our plans? Especially that we didn't spend much time together when we got married :-(

At least I hope that the fact they don't need anything from my side is a good sign...


----------



## AusIndo

MrsNK said:


> Hi guys, Me and my husband are planning to meet for holidays in October in Indonesia, we still can't book anything yet coz I haven't done any interview yet so I'm afraid they call for it while I'm away from my country, some interviews took place in person in Morocco and some had only on phone, they don't seem they really appreciate applicants to contact embassy via phone calls they prefer emailing, but last time when I sent email asking to confirm that she received all documents and forms needed she didn't reply so I had to call after 10 days and was told by another person from embassy that they don't need anything from my side, so now I'm thinking to email them but worries they don't reply, shall we just make our plans? Especially that we didn't spend much time together when we got married :-( At least I hope that the fact they don't need anything from my side is a good sign...


Firstly, you must email them of your holiday plans so they're aware that you have limited access to phone, etc.

Secondly, book your flights and accommodation ASAP.

Thirdly, enjoy your time with your husband in Indonesia


----------



## Mish

Don't wait around for the embassy plan and book your flights now. Hopefully nothing happens and you can get there . I know of a few people that were due to go when the volcanic ash happened.

I would not listen to them saying that they have enough until you get it in writing from the case officer. So upload all your stuff from the holidays. The reason I say this is that I know of someone who was told they had supplied enough and was rejected (different embassy though). Also the telephone staff don't always tell the truth. I know of someone that applied for a tourist visa and rang to ask about it and was told it was approved just waiting on something (can't remember what it was) and then a few days or a week later got a rejection.

Just email the case officer to tell her and then upload a copy of the email to tell her.


----------



## MrsNK

Thank you Mish and AusIndo,

hopefully they get back to me, and I will email them our plan then, let's see.


----------



## Mish

Some case officers don't email unless they need something others respond to all emails. We had SY and she replied to all emails. I have heard that IS is very hit and miss. Not sure about the other case officers.


----------



## MrsNK

Mine is CE and the beginning was really good, the same day we applied (19 May 2015) I have got acknowledgement of accepting my application as valid and details of documents required as well as the medical letter to undergo the medicals, in 10 days everything was submitted (including undergoing medicals) by (3 June 2015) and I got a note on ImmiAccount that my medicals were sent to embassy. things seemed quick so I was just waiting for interview... I thought she must be busy, or in holidays or someone else taking my case? keeping hope


----------



## Mish

It is normal to hear anything for ages after submitting everything and doing medicals. When we applied we didn't hear anything after the original requests until the requesr foe interview 4 months later.

They will contact you when they need something from you.


----------



## Waiting2015

Over 3 months after signing the statuary declaration and almost 7 months 2 weeks. What is happening, why is it taking so long    ???!!???


----------



## Jennifer31

Waiting2015 said:


> Over 3 months after signing the statuary declaration and almost 7 months 2 weeks. What is happening, why is it taking so long    ???!!???


Don't worry it will be soon I am sure. It seems to be around the 8 month mark now for a result. We only heard from them if they wanted more information.


----------



## salsamalsa

my wife submitted her application online from cairo on 27th of july 2015 .... medical checks are done without asking .. police report uploaded and translated documents for household, furniture, wedding, police certificate and almost everything is uploaded....

case officer not assigned yet


----------



## Waiting2015

Jennifer31 said:


> Don't worry it will be soon I am sure. It seems to be around the 8 month mark now for a result. We only heard from them if they wanted more information.


 Thanks Jennifer31, inshallah ya raaab it will be soon.


----------



## Jennifer31

salsamalsa said:


> my wife submitted her application online from cairo on 27th of july 2015 .... medical checks are done without asking .. police report uploaded and translated documents for household, furniture, wedding, police certificate and almost everything is uploaded....
> 
> case officer not assigned yet


Hi Salsamalsa

Good luck.... the journey begins


----------



## salsamalsa

I have some questions regarding PMV 309 mapp submitted online in cairo:

1- we submitted our app on 27 july 2015 and case officer not assigned yet.. How long does it take to assign a case officer ?
2- translation is enough for nature of household documents or we have to make them as a true copy of original ?
3- what is evidence of family composition document ? Is it القيد العائلي
4- we have visited the embassy earlier and they mentioned that the 12 month counting started right after we submit the certificate of marriage . Is this true ?
5- we did the medical examination 10 days ago and nothing appeared yet . What kind of notification should i receive on my immiaccount ?
6- my husband made a new immiaccount and completed the s40 app through his account mentioning my TNF. Should he upload his documents through my account or through his account ?
7- regarding the 888 statutory declaration..who is the ( signature of the qualified person ? ) at the last page ? Should he sign this form in front of the counselor section ? 
8- how can we upload our picture to proof that we are married.. There only 2 types of required photos ( passport photo and other personal photo ) and they mention in the explanation that other photo is any photo of you taken taken for not more than 6 months earlier ?

9- again the. Confusing question : should we make all the documents as true copy of original even it was originally issued in english ?



I hope you help me because im really confused 

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Welcome salsamalsa

1/ The case officer is on the acknowledgement letter you should have gotten one of them by now.

2/ If the docs are in Arabic they should be translated by an official into English and then colour scanned.

It all depends how much Arabic there is an if it adds anything to it.

3/ If you are talking family certificate then I believe they are not required anymore.

4/ Not sure what you mean. 12 months for what?

5/ You don't hear anything about the medicals unless there is an issue.

6/ It doesn't matter.

7/ a JP is the easiest. They are in most shopping Centres in Australia.

8/ I think we may have put ours under evidence of marriage. 

9/ Anything that is colour scanned from the original does not need to be certified. That is what makes the online process awesome 

Just wanted to confirm that you are Egyptian so I can update the front page.


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Over 3 months after signing the statuary declaration and almost 7 months 2 weeks. What is happening, why is it taking so long    ???!!???


Hopefully not much longer. The longest from Sudan is 8 months 2 weeks.


----------



## Waiting2015

Glory be to God, Thank you Lord for everything! With tears filling our eyes and joy filling our hearts, It is with great pleasure to proclaim that our visa has been granted today! Thank you Mish, this great forum and everyone in this forum who has helped us throughout our journey. It sure has been a difficult wait but we are glad it has come to an end and that we will see each other again very soon! Soooo excited for the wedding! Bring on the wedding preparations! God bless you all! Pray for us!


----------



## Jennifer31

Waiting2015 said:


> Glory be to God, Thank you Lord for everything! With tears filling our eyes and joy filling our hearts, It is with great pleasure to proclaim that our visa has been granted today! Thank you Mish, this great forum and everyone in this forum who has helped us throughout our journey. It sure has been a difficult wait but we are glad it has come to an end and that we will see each other again very soon! Soooo excited for the wedding! Bring on the wedding preparations! God bless you all! Pray for us!


Alhamdulillah! That is so fantastic Waiting2015. My best wishes to you both xx


----------



## Waiting2015

Jennifer31 said:


> Alhamdulillah! That is so fantastic Waiting2015. My best wishes to you both xx


Alhamdollela
Thank you Jennifer31


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Glory be to God, Thank you Lord for everything! With tears filling our eyes and joy filling our hearts, It is with great pleasure to proclaim that our visa has been granted today! Thank you Mish, this great forum and everyone in this forum who has helped us throughout our journey. It sure has been a difficult wait but we are glad it has come to an end and that we will see each other again very soon! Soooo excited for the wedding! Bring on the wedding preparations! God bless you all! Pray for us!


Congrats!! How long till he comes? I bet you are already looking for flights


----------



## salsamalsa

*cpngrats*



Waiting2015 said:


> Glory be to God, Thank you Lord for everything! With tears filling our eyes and joy filling our hearts, It is with great pleasure to proclaim that our visa has been granted today! Thank you Mish, this great forum and everyone in this forum who has helped us throughout our journey. It sure has been a difficult wait but we are glad it has come to an end and that we will see each other again very soon! Soooo excited for the wedding! Bring on the wedding preparations! God bless you all! Pray for us!


congratulationssss


----------



## Waiting2015

salsamalsa said:


> congratulationssss


Thank you!


----------



## Waiting2015

Mish said:


> Congrats!! How long till he comes? I bet you are already looking for flights


Inshallah very soon. Maybe few weeks. Yes haha!


----------



## Bunsen87

thats great news  yes wedding planning is so much fun once you know when they will be here lol wish you both the best of luck with your life together


----------



## salsamalsa

Mish said:


> Welcome salsamalsa
> 
> 1/ The case officer is on the acknowledgement letter you should have gotten one of them by now.
> 
> 2/ If the docs are in Arabic they should be translated by an official into English and then colour scanned.
> 
> It all depends how much Arabic there is an if it adds anything to it.
> 
> 3/ If you are talking family certificate then I believe they are not required anymore.
> 
> 4/ Not sure what you mean. 12 months for what?
> 
> 5/ You don't hear anything about the medicals unless there is an issue.
> 
> 6/ It doesn't matter.
> 
> 7/ a JP is the easiest. They are in most shopping Centres in Australia.
> 
> 8/ I think we may have put ours under evidence of marriage.
> 
> 9/ Anything that is colour scanned from the original does not need to be certified. That is what makes the online process awesome
> 
> Just wanted to confirm that you are Egyptian so I can update the front page.


thank you soo much for replying and i need more clarification for the some answers :

question 3 : 3- what is evidence of family composition document ? Is it القيد العائلي ?

we submitted our egyptian birth certificate. is it enough ?

question 4 : we have visited the embassy earlier and they mentioned that the 12 month counting started right after we submit the certificate of marriage . Is this true ?

( i mean they start counting the 12 months for visa processing starting from the day we submit the certificate of marriage ) ?

question 5 : regarding the 888 statutory declaration..who is the ( signature of the qualified person ? ) at the last page ? Should he sign this form in front of the counselor section ?

what if the person who will do the statutory declaration is not living in australia but he holds a PR ?

we are both egyptian so you can update the front page 

thanks again


----------



## Mish

The birth certificate should be enough but check with the case officer. Jennifer31's husband needed a single certificate even though married. It is the first time I ever heard of that requirement.

If you need to get one done you get it done at من السجل المدني في العباسية.

The processing time starts at time of lodging. There are only 2 that took over 12 months and it was because of security checks - they were from very high risk countries.

Where is the PR residing? If Egypt go to the Australian embassy and get an Australian citizen to witness it.


----------



## MrsNK

Congratulations Waiting2015!!!!

Please I have a question:

I received email from embassy asking for my original penal check from Morocco, should I send by post? as I have applied online and submitted all online.


----------



## Jennifer31

salsamalsa said:


> thank you soo much for replying and i need more clarification for the some answers :
> 
> question 3 : 3- what is evidence of family composition document ? Is it القيد العائلي ?
> 
> we submitted our egyptian birth certificate. is it enough ?
> 
> question 4 : we have visited the embassy earlier and they mentioned that the 12 month counting started right after we submit the certificate of marriage . Is this true ?
> 
> ( i mean they start counting the 12 months for visa processing starting from the day we submit the certificate of marriage ) ?
> 
> question 5 : regarding the 888 statutory declaration..who is the ( signature of the qualified person ? ) at the last page ? Should he sign this form in front of the counselor section ?
> 
> what if the person who will do the statutory declaration is not living in australia but he holds a PR ?
> 
> we are both egyptian so you can update the front page
> 
> thanks again


Hi
Just to add to what Mish has advised... the single certificate my husband had to get, was to show that he did not have another wife! It could be that they need it to get evidence of the family to back up your information on the application. On the single certificate it had all the details of the whole family - birth dates of everyone and death date of his mum and it also included my husband's step mother's details.

With all documents in Arabic we had them translated by a registered translator and submitted scanned copies of both the Arabic and English documents. They eventually ask for the originals for things like marriage and birth certificate as well as police clearance, single certificate and so on - but they will send you an email requesting these when they need them.

The statutory declaration must be signed by the person filling in the form in front of the witness. My family in Australia did ours and then signed them in front of a JP and then scanned and emailed them to me. 
Check with the Embassy but my understanding is that if the person filling out the stat dec lives outside Australia but still has PR they would have to sign in front of a notary here in Egypt. That is my understanding of the instructions on the front page of the 888

With photos to support your relationship - like wedding, vacation, family groups etc... I made a PDF document with about 40 photos which I had with captions underneath. I had 2 photos on each page. The more photos of the 2 of you together to prove your relationship is genuine the better.

I hope that helps


----------



## Becks

Mish said:


> The birth certificate should be enough but check with the case officer. Jennifer31's husband needed a single certificate even though married. It is the first time I ever heard of that requirement.
> 
> If you need to get one done you get it done at من السجل المدني في العباسية.
> 
> The processing time starts at time of lodging. There are only 2 that took over 12 months and it was because of security checks - they were from very high risk countries.
> 
> Where is the PR residing? If Egypt go to the Australian embassy and get an Australian citizen to witness it.


My husband also needed a family cirtificate I think most cases require it now as my friend also needed one for her husband

I have a question about education did any of your partners that were apuing need to provide their schooling information my friends husband had to provide this but we have not so will we be asked for this in the future. If so will get into it straight away to prevent delay


----------



## Becks

Mish can you please add my case officer is AM  it seems no one has had him before maybe he is new?


----------



## Jennifer31

Becks said:


> My husband also needed a family cirtificate I think most cases require it now as my friend also needed one for her husband
> 
> I have a question about education did any of your partners that were apuing need to provide their schooling information my friends husband had to provide this but we have not so will we be asked for this in the future. If so will get into it straight away to prevent delay


Hi Becks

My husband put all his information about education/schools on the form 80 starting at first entry at age 6 years. It was part G #21 on the form he filled in.
With all the forms we gave as much detailed information as possible to make sure we covered everything.


----------



## Mish

If you fill in form 80 you need schooling otherwise not. They only ask for the form 80 if you have spent more than 12 months in a very high risk country ie. Syria, Yemen etc.

They must have got harder on the married one. A guy that my husband worked with didn't need it but he applied over a year ago so things probably changed (as they do). Honestly I am not surprised that they ask for it especially with some of the rumors you hear.


----------



## Becks

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi Becks
> 
> My husband put all his information about education/schools on the form 80 starting at first entry at age 6 years. It was part G #21 on the form he filled in.
> With all the forms we gave as much detailed information as possible to make sure we covered everything.


Thanks Jennifer we did not fill out any forms only provided the immigration agent what she asked for?? Will contact her now to follow up why we did not have to?


----------



## Mish

Becks said:


> Thanks Jennifer we did not fill out any forms only provided the immigration agent what she asked for?? Will contact her now to follow up why we did not have to?


Egyptians don't need a form 80 but alot of migration agents ask for it even though not required.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> If you fill in form 80 you need schooling otherwise not. They only ask for the form 80 if you have spent more than 12 months in a very high risk country ie. Syria, Yemen etc.
> 
> They must have got harder on the married one. A guy that my husband worked with didn't need it but he applied over a year ago so things probably changed (as they do). Honestly I am not surprised that they ask for it especially with some of the rumors you hear.


Hi MIsh

Our agent told us that the Form 80 was the security check. Seems to be mandatory now for here.


----------



## MrsNK

MrsNK said:


> Congratulations Waiting2015!!!!
> 
> Please I have a question:
> 
> I received email from embassy asking for my original penal check from Morocco, should I send by post? as I have applied online and submitted all online.


Any idea for my above post? also please can my case be added on the front page, Thanks.


----------



## Becks

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi MIsh
> 
> Our agent told us that the Form 80 was the security check. Seems to be mandatory now for here.


That's so strange Jennifer as we have the same agent? I have contacted her. She said our case was pretty straight forward


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi MIsh
> 
> Our agent told us that the Form 80 was the security check. Seems to be mandatory now for here.


Our agent told us the same but I know of people who applied well after us (one even in November) and they never required it. I know someone else whose fiancé rang the embassy and they were told Egyptians don't need one.

I think as an agent they prefer to have it completed just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Mish

MrsNK said:


> Any idea for my above post? also please can my case be added on the front page, Thanks.


Yep send it by courier. Did they ask for original marriage and bith certificate too?


----------



## Mish

MrsNK said:


> Any idea for my above post? also please can my case be added on the front page, Thanks.


Who is your case officer?


----------



## MrsNK

MrsNK said:


> Congratulations Waiting2015!!!!
> 
> Please I have a question:
> 
> I received email from embassy asking for my original penal check from Morocco, should I send by post? as I have applied online and submitted all online.





Mish said:


> Who is your case officer?


My case officer is CE, today first time I got email from MS, this has got me confused :/


----------



## MrsNK

Mish said:


> Yep send it by courier. Did they ask for original marriage and bith certificate too?


They have only asked for penal check to send original.


----------



## salsamalsa

Guys form 80 and form 1221 are very important because egypt considered a high risk country , so it is better to submit the form even if it is not required especially after what is happening in the middle east nowadays. 

My husband got his PR last year in august 2014 when he was living and working in saudi arabia and it was asked by his case officer. I know it's long form but believe me it's very important.

Regarding the education certificate for the partner ( main applicant) it is nor important . I think they are more concerned about the relationship genuine


----------



## MrsNK

salsamalsa said:


> Guys form 80 and form 1221 are very important because egypt considered a high risk country , so it is better to submit the form even if it is not required especially after what is happening in the middle east nowadays.
> 
> My husband got his PR last year in august 2014 when he was living and working in saudi arabia and it was asked by his case officer. I know it's long form but believe me it's very important.
> 
> Regarding the education certificate for the partner ( main applicant) it is nor important . I think they are more concerned about the relationship genuine


 I agree with salsamalsa, the more info you provide the stronger your case becomes, I have also provided the forms 80 and 1221 although they haven't requested them.


----------



## Becks

*Children*

Just wondering if anyone else on here has children with their partners. My husband and I have two children that are both Australian and Egyptian citizens. I have heard a rumor if you have children it puts you to the front of the queue? But I don't believe this is true


----------



## Jennifer31

Becks said:


> That's so strange Jennifer as we have the same agent? I have contacted her. She said our case was pretty straight forward


When we started with the agent her office sent us a 'package' of all the forms required to be filled out and also examples for our statements among many other things. Also a list of what we had to provide. From what I gather she gets you to provide absolutely anything that could possibly be required, before you even submit your application. It was so tedious filling in all the forms and gathering all the information but I am glad we did even if maybe some were not required. The only extra thing we were ever asked for was the single certificate. 
I am thinking that she covers all bases to ensure a speedy processing of the application.
If she says your is straight forward then you can be sure it is. I found her to be very professional and answered all our queries and concerns. 
The good thing is that she will check all your papers before submitting them and tell you if they are okay.
I also sent her examples of our personal statements to see if they were good enough.


----------



## AusIndo

Becks said:


> Just wondering if anyone else on here has children with their partners. My husband and I have two children that are both Australian and Egyptian citizens. I have heard a rumor if you have children it puts you to the front of the queue? But I don't believe this is true


We've also heard that having children carries no weight in early grants of being forwarded to the front of the queue.

Anything is possible when it gets to immigration.


----------



## Mish

Becks said:


> Just wondering if anyone else on here has children with their partners. My husband and I have two children that are both Australian and Egyptian citizens. I have heard a rumor if you have children it puts you to the front of the queue? But I don't believe this is true


A rumor only unless things have changed in the last year. I know of a couple processed last year and both were normal processing times.

I think they also look at the application more closely if you have kids together. A friend of mine here husband was hammered by the case officer. Was pretty much told that he only had a baby with her so he would get PR straight up! The co then went on to ring the wife and ask some questions and ring him and ask some followup ones. She was living in Australia not in Egypt so not sure if that was the reason.


----------



## Becks

Jennifer31 said:


> When we started with the agent her office sent us a 'package' of all the forms required to be filled out and also examples for our statements among many other things. Also a list of what we had to provide. From what I gather she gets you to provide absolutely anything that could possibly be required, before you even submit your application. It was so tedious filling in all the forms and gathering all the information but I am glad we did even if maybe some were not required. The only extra thing we were ever asked for was the single certificate.
> I am thinking that she covers all bases to ensure a speedy processing of the application.
> If she says your is straight forward then you can be sure it is. I found her to be very professional and answered all our queries and concerns.
> The good thing is that she will check all your papers before submitting them and tell you if they are okay.
> I also sent her examples of our personal statements to see if they were good enough.


Thanks Jennifer I had a reply from our agent today and she said in our case we do not require it. As you said she is very professional and had 100 percent success rate so I'm sure she knows what she is talking about.


----------



## Jennifer31

Becks said:


> Thanks Jennifer I had a reply from our agent today and she said in our case we do not require it. As you said she is very professional and had 100 percent success rate so I'm sure she knows what she is talking about.


You are so lucky you do not need to fill the Form 80 it required so much information and such a pain lol. My husband had lived and worked outside Egypt for a number of years so maybe this is why he needed to submit this form


----------



## Nony2015

Dear Mish,

Could you please tell me what shall i do once i enter Australia, shall i contact the embassy or something like that and i read here about the English course you can take it so could you explain more about this course?

Thanks sooooooo much for your time and have a nice day


----------



## Mish

Nony2015 said:


> Dear Mish,
> 
> Could you please tell me what shall i do once i enter Australia, shall i contact the embassy or something like that and i read here about the English course you can take it so could you explain more about this course?
> 
> Thanks sooooooo much for your time and have a nice day


You don't need to do anything once you enter Australia. They will contact you approximately 2 months (hopefully) before your eligibility date to submit documents for PR.

Here is the link for the free English lessons: https://education.gov.au/amep

From that website you can find your local provider and book in to be tested so they know what level you are at. They will check your visa information to maybe sure you are eligible for the free English courses. They work in terms like schools so you can't join mid term. The next I think would start early October but you would need to be tested before that.

When do you arrive in Australia?


----------



## Nony2015

inshallah i will arrive 16 October 2015  thx a lot Mish you are amazing really God bless you


----------



## Mish

Inshallah. That will probably be too late for 4th term so you would need to wait until end of January.


----------



## mohkhbg

Hi guys. I'm new here and am lucky to find such a good forum. Straight to the point. I got married back in April 2015. And applied 10/5. Two days after the application was submitted, they sent my wife an email to do the medicals. Around the beginning of August SY the CO has called my wife for an interview. I know it still early to expect anything. But I'm confused as they asked for everything very early and now there no updates. Every time we talk to her, she says the same wording it takes between 9 and 12 months. Any thoughts on this please ?


----------



## Mish

I edited your post as we only allow case officer initials.

SY is very very by the book and all you get from her is standard responses. They always do medicals as soon as they receive the application.

Where is your wife from? We had 2 from Egypt recently approved at 7 months 3 weeks so hopefully around that timeframe for her too.


----------



## mohkhbg

Sorry mish. I'm a newbie here. Thank u for ur reply. She is Egyptian. Hopefully it doesn't take more than that. Will update if there is news


----------



## Jennifer31

mohkhbg said:


> Sorry mish. I'm a newbie here. Thank u for ur reply. She is Egyptian. Hopefully it doesn't take more than that. Will update if there is news


Hi

Yes this is a great forum for those applying from Egypt. I have found the support amazing and it helped us get through the process without too much of the worry. 
You application seems to be following the same path as my husbands did... check my timeline 
I wish you and your wife good luck with your application


----------



## MrsNK

Welcome mohkhbg,
I also applied in May, and everything was done in the beginning and ever since no contact until last week asking for my original penal check as hard copy, and still no interview yet, usually when they need anything they contact, so I'm just waiting.
Good luck and hopefully cases are in process.


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

How long does it take after interview to get a visa, 
I am was thinking if you dont hear anything for 3 week after interview it might be a good sign an indicating that further processing is being done ...just wondering if someone can share thoughts.. 
I had few business related plans also planning a trip to visit my partner however if I am certain about time frame for my partner's VISA I might be able to save money from a trip as she would be coming anyway...


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

MrsNK said:


> Welcome mohkhbg,
> I also applied in May, and everything was done in the beginning and ever since no contact until last week asking for my original penal check as hard copy, and still no interview yet, usually when they need anything they contact, so I'm just waiting.
> Good luck and hopefully cases are in process.


Any progress?

Asking for original Police cert sounds good, interview is not mandatory may be in your case CO may not felt that an interview is required I mean may be the evidence supplied were enough


----------



## Mish

ahmedsyed1980 said:


> How long does it take after interview to get a visa,
> I am was thinking if you dont hear anything for 3 week after interview it might be a good sign an indicating that further processing is being done ...just wondering if someone can share thoughts..
> I had few business related plans and if I am certain about time frame for my partner's VISA I ould be very comfortable..


How long is a piece of string?

It can vary for each case how long it takes after the interview.

Unfortunately there is no guarantee of good or bad waiting. We have seen people wait 12 months (different embassy) for a rejection.


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

MrsNK said:


> Congratulations Waiting2015!!!!
> 
> Please I have a question:
> 
> I received email from embassy asking for my original penal check from Morocco, should I send by post? as I have applied online and submitted all online.


send original by FEDEX its their policy to have original paper also include your reference numbers to locate your file


----------



## MrsNK

ahmedsyed1980 said:


> send original by FEDEX its their policy to have original paper also include your reference numbers to locate your file


Yes I sent last week and I got confirmation of receiving from embassy, my CO has been changed from CE to MS, they both are nice and helpful, and today I received email confirming they have all documents from my side and they don't need anything more, it's 4 months now, I wonder how long it still going to take, although no interview yet, but I am hopeful 

the only thing is that we are still in wonder of travel plan, me and my husband were supposed to meet soon, but since my CO has changed and the new CO has been confirming that they have all they need, we started thinking to wait for a while and see.


----------



## Waiting2015

Hi Mish, how long does post take from Egypt's embassy by diplomatic mail?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Hi Mish, how long does post take from Egypt's embassy by diplomatic mail?


A very long time if it goes by regular mail (as in you didn't organise for DHL to collect it). Ours came about 2 months later.


----------



## Waiting2015

Mish said:


> A very long time if it goes by regular mail (as in you didn't organise for DHL to collect it). Ours came about 2 months later.


Oh no soo long


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Oh no soo long


It took the slow boat . Egyptian mail is just really slow.

I sent a postcard to work my first visit and thought it has gotten lost in the mail and then one day it turned up at work. That was almost 3 months later.


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

Bunsen87 said:


> Law enforcement vs migration.. Yeah they know how to make us feel like criminals dont they! Guilty until proven innocent with migration..


Same thing I was saying to my mother few days ago .. but thats life we have to go through it ...


----------



## Waiting2015

Hi Mish, how much is the partner visa temporary and permanent?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Hi Mish, how much is the partner visa temporary and permanent?


$1145 plus credit card surcharge. It needs be lodged before the PMV expires.


----------



## Waiting2015

Mish said:


> $1145 plus credit card surcharge. It needs be lodged before the PMV expires.


Is this each or 1 off for both?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Is this each or 1 off for both?


It is the fee for both of them they are a combined application.

Then about 1 to 2 months prior to your eligibility date (2 years after you lodge the 820) they will email you to remind you and you have to submit updated evidence.


----------



## salsamalsa

today i completed 2 months since i submitted my PMV 309 application online without case officer assigned yet. i started to worry. is this normal ?


----------



## Mish

salsamalsa said:


> today i completed 2 months since i submitted my PMV 309 application online without case officer assigned yet. i started to worry. is this normal ?


Are you sure you don't have a case officer? The case officer usually is the one that sends the acknowledgement letter not long after you submit the application.


----------



## salsamalsa

Mish said:


> Are you sure you don't have a case officer? The case officer usually is the one that sends the acknowledgement letter not long after you submit the application.


Nothing written down there. I checked the acknowledgement letter many times and carefully and i found no case officer initials

Please advice if you can


----------



## Jennifer31

salsamalsa said:


> Nothing written down there. I checked the acknowledgement letter many times and carefully and i found no case officer initials
> 
> Please advice if you can


Hi

I checked my husband's acknowledgment letter and he had no case officer information on his either. It was just signed,yours sincerely the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. We did eventually find out our case officer's name on an email forwarded by our migration agent to us. It was a request for original documents. 
This is the link they gave us to use for any enquiries

Visa support

I would email them and just ask if you have been assigned a case officer. It would most likely be your case officer that responds. You need to have the applicants full name and file number in the subject line of the email.


----------



## Mish

Maybe it depends on the case officer? Maybe some email straight away and others only if they need something? I know of someone (not on this forum) that was emailed by their case officer not long after they lodged (but they did lodge durinc Cairo business hours).

Have you done medicals etc? If so then maybe they don't need anything from you?

Knowing your case officer doesn't really matter but if you really need to know do what Jennifer said.


----------



## Waiting2015

Mish Can my friend's fiance' come as a visitor to Australia then apply for their prospective marriage visa or get Married in Australia then apply for partner visa? They are currently engaged.


----------



## Mish

Depends where they are from. If from Sudan the likelihood of a successful tourist visa application is very slim.

PMV cannot be applied when they are in Australia it is an offshore application only.

Marriage - if they did get a tourist visa 3 months is not alot of time to be able to gather alot of evidence to support a spouse visa when you haven't come from a PMV. 

The issue is a tourist visa can also come with a no further stay clause which means you can't apply for another visa while in Australia.

With the cracking down on visa applications PMV is the safer way to go about it - I just read of another rejection at 801 stage


----------



## Waiting2015

What if he needs to come to attend a relatives wedding?


----------



## Mish

A wedding makes no difference to them.


----------



## Waiting2015

What if my fiancé needs to bring his parents for our wedding?


----------



## Mish

Parents have a better chance of being approved especially if there are children still behind in the home country.


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

I had seen a case of a friend he is doctor, very well off his wife from India and very well off family he applied for his wife tourist visa first attempt refused he applied for second time along with his parents got approved. He is still waiting for his wife spouse visa.
As per my knowledge he mentioned second time that his wife had some exam or commitment (returning intention) , he is unable to get holiday ( may be presented refused holiday request from employer) along with a logical reason that they want to be in good books as their genuine case is in process already.


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

Just a quick question, lets say if PMV visa is refused obviously you can apply for review , my question is during the review time can someone get married overseas and notify department for the change or you have to apply new application.


----------



## Mish

ahmedsyed1980 said:


> Just a quick question, lets say if PMV visa is refused obviously you can apply for review , my question is during the review time can someone get married overseas and notify department for the change or you have to apply new application.


Good question, I am not entirely sure on this answer. Post in Ask Mark and ask him.

On a different note it wouldn't be wise to because if you are refused a PMV a 309 requires more evidence than a PMV.


----------



## MissMaroc

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie. 

Hope you're all well. Wow... I have been super impressed by this forum, by the mutual support given to those who are currently going through the stressful visa process and especially by the selfless people who regularly volunteer helpful information to others. To all of you, thanks for all you do. 

3 years ago I decided to embark on this process after meeting my Moroccan fiancé. We had a formal engagement and religious ceremony on a tropical island in November, 2013. And then began the evidence collection process, coupled with lots of visits, lots of hurdles, lots of procrastination and plan changes... and an eventual prospective spouse visa submission this year (with a regret that the civil ceremony wasn't done overseas in the first place).

So now.. after having a long-distance relationship whilst putting the application together... we're in the agonising waiting game and wondering if anyone can shed some light on how we're travelling with our application so far. We have a migration agent handling everything and he initially expected everything to take 3-6 months due to the extensive application that was submitted (crossed all our t's, dotted our i's, tonnes of relationship evidence). After the phone interview and request for form 80 plus a few more docs... our agent is telling us that 12 months is now the going time rate and to not expect anything sooner. This is a significant difference, and would change our situation because I had taken time off work to travel to Morocco with hopes to be with my parter until the visa was hopefully granted. Now it looks like I may have to head back home before he gets there.

So here's the timeline so far:
- End of June 2015, Application for Prospective Marriage Visa, subclass 300 submitted online to Cairo Office.
- assigned case officer SY (at some point after that, not sure exactly when)
- Medicals done mid August 2015 and receipt sent in a week later
- Phone interview conducted mid September 2015 for 1 hour. A few days later SY gave us 28 days notice and requested some documents, stating that if they weren't received in 28 days, a decision would be made on the application without them. She requested form 80 (which had already been submitted online anyway) as well as updates to living arrangements, more relationship evidence and an advice letter from an independent Australian lawyer confirming that the religious ceremony that was conducted during the formal engagement could never be considered a legally valid marriage in the country it was done in or in Australia.
- We've spoken to an Aussie lawyer who said they could have the advice letter done by Wednesday next week (at a cost of $700!!) and then that will be submitted asap.

So.. any thoughts or guesstimations based on that timeline and your previous experience with others who have gone through this before us?

Thanks


----------



## Jennifer31

MissMaroc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a newbie.
> 
> Hope you're all well. Wow... I have been super impressed by this forum, by the mutual support given to those who are currently going through the stressful visa process and especially by the selfless people who regularly volunteer helpful information to others. To all of you, thanks for all you do.
> 
> 3 years ago I decided to embark on this process after meeting my Moroccan fiancé. We had a formal engagement and religious ceremony on a tropical island in November, 2013. And then began the evidence collection process, coupled with lots of visits, lots of hurdles, lots of procrastination and plan changes... and an eventual prospective spouse visa submission this year (with a regret that the civil ceremony wasn't done overseas in the first place).
> 
> So now.. after having a long-distance relationship whilst putting the application together... we're in the agonising waiting game and wondering if anyone can shed some light on how we're travelling with our application so far. We have a migration agent handling everything and he initially expected everything to take 3-6 months due to the extensive application that was submitted (crossed all our t's, dotted our i's, tonnes of relationship evidence). After the phone interview and request for form 80 plus a few more docs... our agent is telling us that 12 months is now the going time rate and to not expect anything sooner. This is a significant difference, and would change our situation because I had taken time off work to travel to Morocco with hopes to be with my parter until the visa was hopefully granted. Now it looks like I may have to head back home before he gets there.
> 
> So here's the timeline so far:
> - End of June 2015, Application for Prospective Marriage Visa, subclass 300 submitted online to Cairo Office.
> - assigned case officer SY (at some point after that, not sure exactly when)
> - Medicals done mid August 2015 and receipt sent in a week later
> - Phone interview conducted mid September 2015 for 1 hour. A few days later SY gave us 28 days notice and requested some documents, stating that if they weren't received in 28 days, a decision would be made on the application without them. She requested form 80 (which had already been submitted online anyway) as well as updates to living arrangements, more relationship evidence and an advice letter from an independent Australian lawyer confirming that the religious ceremony that was conducted during the formal engagement could never be considered a legally valid marriage in the country it was done in or in Australia.
> - We've spoken to an Aussie lawyer who said they could have the advice letter done by Wednesday next week (at a cost of $700!!) and then that will be submitted asap.
> 
> So.. any thoughts or guesstimations based on that timeline and your previous experience with others who have gone through this before us?
> 
> Thanks


Hi and welcome to the forum 

If you check the first page of this forum you will see the timelines for past and present applicants and will get an idea of the time frame. Morocco seems to be much quicker than Egypt and there is one person on there that applied for a 300 and it took only 7 months. I think your processing time will be much quicker than the 12 months your agent has quoted. I think the agents tell you 12 months just to cover themselves as our agent said the same and our visa took only 8 months. Cairo seems to be processing application much more quickly now. 
Mish is the expert with all this and I am sure she will add to what I have written. Good luck with your application, it looks like it is going well!


----------



## MissMaroc

Hi Jennifer31 ,

Thank you for the warm welcome and encouraging words. Praying that it happens sooner rather than later, God willing...

Congratulations on having your visa accepted! It must be the best feeling! Wishing you and your partner, long, happy lives together in Australia.

We've got our intended marriage date for mid December (wishful thinking I know...). I guess we'll have to change it but all that matters is that he gets there eventually so we can really start our lives together rather than being in limbo and having to constantly renew holiday visas...


----------



## MissMaroc

Hi Mish, I hope you're well . Thanks for all your advice on this forum.

I've noticed a few people mentioning the 'list'. Would be great if you could please add me to it thanks. 

It will be interesting to see how applications get processed post July 1st when they introduced the ENORMOUS price increase. I was initially hoping to submit early 2014 but got caught up with having to help support my family whilst a member was very sick. My lawyer had warned about a price increase but failed to mention the amount to me.. so there I was thinking it would be a couple of hundred. It ended up being over $1500!.. thus... I guess... to make positive of the situation, it got me off the procrastination train and intensely working on those papers for submission end of June before the second price increase. I wouldn't be surprised if MANY others were in the same boat and they got an influx of applications around that time....


----------



## Mish

Hi MissMaroc

I have added you to the waiting list.

The waiting times are in the front page and range from 4 months to 8 months. There is another one from Morocco that applied just before you so once they are approved it will give you an idea. I highly doubt it will take 12 months. We applied in April 2013 and were quoted 12 months is the worldwide standard and 9 months is Cairo's standard sometimes less. Ours took 9 months and 3 weeks. 9 months and 3 weeks was the average for quite awhile. Now Cairo is processing alot quicker. 

Has your fiancé lived anywhere apart from Morocco? Just that you mentioned the form 80. I am not sure if things have changed now but when Sydney's fiancé rang and asked in November 2013 they were told no form 80 was required if lived there all their life. Makes me think rules have changed.

I find it interesting that you had to provide something saying that Nikah isn't recognized in Australia (everyone knows that it isn't). I just find this very interesting. There are some that have gotten marriage contracts and submitted them as part of the PMV evidence and never been asked anything like this and marriage contracts in Egypt can be changed to an official marriage certificate. I wonder why they are starting to question these things?

What kind of additional evidence is she asking for?

If the decision is ready to be made after your proposed wedding date SY will ask for an updated letter from the celebrant with a new wedding date.


----------



## MissMaroc

Hi Mish,

Thanks for your reply. Oh.. hoping they are processing faster now! (sorry you guys had to go through longer waiting periods though) 

RE: Form 80, yes, my partner has lived outside of Morocco for about 6 months. He was meeting me in Malaysia at the time and doing some voluntary work there. He also has qualifications in religious sciences, so I guess they're wanting to make sure that he's the peace loving Moroccan I know him to be 

With regards to wanting the lawyer advice letter.. I know!!! I think it's the first time my agent has ever heard of them asking for that. They just wanted to make sure we applied for the right visa. My agent had initially advised us not to get a civil marriage outside of Australia, stating that PMV was easier (I wish I hadn't listened back then). I guess the issue was that we live together (and required the nikkah to allow for cohabitation) and are socially known as 'married in the eyes of God' amongst our friends and families (Facebook evidence etc).. but just hoping to have the civil ceremony and a small reception amongst our family and loved one's in Australia. That will be the 'real' beginning for us. Our application had so much evidence, I guess it could have just been a straight up partner visa application if it weren't for the issue of the nikkah being legally invalid in the Island we had the ceremony in. If it had happened in Egypt or Morocco... I guess the situation would have been different. I'd have just got it all converted and saved a lot of future headache... we live and learn....

SY didn't mention specifics but I guess she just wanted updated ongoing relationship evidence, evidence of living together, hotel bookings, photos of us and family, Eid celebrations, apartment photos etc... since I've been in Morocco with my partner from early August. She also wanted a change in circumstances form to be completed (I totally forgot about that and agent didn't remind me, from when I left Australia to be with him and we started renting an apartment in Morocco). All of the above has been given to her.. so we're just waiting on the lawyer advice letter now. Once that gets sent to her within the 28 day period... I guess we just keep on waiting.....


----------



## MissMaroc

Guys, I have a question with regards to the 'signing of the stat dec'. I hadn't been informed of that step in this process by my agent. Is that stat dec a totally separate form that will be emailed out to my partner when the time is right? I guess it would be nice to know a bit more about it. I take it from previous posts.. it's a sign of some light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Mish

Malaysia doesn't seem high risk for a form 80 either. I am guessing rules have changed which would not surprise me with the issues happening at the moment.

Hopefully you don't need to wait along time. If ours was shorter I could have had the valentine's day wedding .

The stat dec that you have read about I have only seen done in Sudan.

It sounds like what SY is asking for is the same as what she asks the Egyptians to bring to their interview.

I think we all forget to let them know about change in circumstances. We forgot to tell SY that my husband (then fiancé) had changed jobs.

Also incase you aren't aware once your fiancé and you are married and his 820 is approved he can go to free English courses if he wants to. I just thought I would mention it as alot of us don't realise this is an option.


----------



## MissMaroc

Thanks heaps Mish 

I'd better get started on that 820 application from now and thanks for the heads up re: english classes. He'll definitely be plugging into those inshallah


----------



## firemansam

I thought the english lessons were only considered once the 801 was granted? My workmates wife was only allowed to do them once her 801 was granted?
If my wife can get them once our PMV becomes the 820 would be fantastic.


----------



## Mish

firemansam said:


> I thought the english lessons were only considered once the 801 was granted? My workmates wife was only allowed to do them once her 801 was granted?
> If my wife can get them once our PMV becomes the 820 would be fantastic.


As once the 820 is granted your wife can do them . I think they allow 1 or 2 weeks at the beginning of the term where you can join late after that you need to wait until the next term. Your wife (or you can do it) just rings up the contact number for your area and then she goes and does some testing so they can see what level she is at. Some places have full time and part time options others only have full time options.


----------



## firemansam

Thank's Mish as always your a great help.


----------



## Becks

Hey all, 
Thought I would just check in and see how everyone waiting application process is going. We still have not had any updates and no interview scheduled&#55357;&#56862; I have gone a whole month trying not to think about it all and having the 2 children has been keeping me busy but had a lovely dream about being home for Christmas last night so can't get the visa off my mind today


----------



## MissMaroc

Hi Becks,

I just noticed that we both submitted our applications around the same time. You can read up on how things have travelled for us so far in my previous posts. I guess things happen quite randomly. I submitted the requested documents to my agent today and hopefully they'll pass on to the case officer asap. Then we have more waiting... Maybe you might not even need an interview. Good luck and I hope your dream comes true! Would be awesome if that happened for the rest of the June applications too


----------



## MrsNK

It is been 5 months now, no interview, no update since beginning of September, no sign of anything...
Feels frustrated 
Anyone had/going through same situation?


----------



## Bunsen87

MrsNK said:


> It is been 5 months now, no interview, no update since beginning of September, no sign of anything...
> Feels frustrated
> Anyone had/going through same situation?


Same for us, but got the call for the interview on the 5 month mark so hopefully you get the call soon.


----------



## Mish

MrsNK said:


> It is been 5 months now, no interview, no update since beginning of September, no sign of anything...
> Feels frustrated
> Anyone had/going through same situation?


Don't worry not everyone has to do an interview - you could be one of the lucky few


----------



## Becks

MrsNK said:


> It is been 5 months now, no interview, no update since beginning of September, no sign of anything...
> Feels frustrated
> Anyone had/going through same situation?


Same here nothing for months- wish they would give regular updates to give us an idea but I guess that's too much to ask for. &#128541; Fingers crossed you will hear something soon


----------



## Mish

Becks said:


> Same here nothing for months- wish they would give regular updates to give us an idea but I guess that's too much to ask for. ?de1d Fingers crossed you will hear something soon


Lol. It is typical Australian government - Centrelink, ATO etc all do the same. Those standard responses drove me insane!! Actually myself and someone else had the same case officer and we sent our case officer an email around the same time and our responses back were almost word for word.

Honestly I will be surprised if your husband has to attend an interview.


----------



## Becks

Mish said:


> Lol. It is typical Australian government - Centrelink, ATO etc all do the same. Those standard responses drove me insane!! Actually myself and someone else had the same case officer and we sent our case officer an email around the same time and our responses back were almost word for word.
> 
> Honestly I will be surprised if your husband has to attend an interview.


Really Mish what makes you think we might not need an interview? I thought 99% of cases needed at least a phone interview


----------



## Mish

Becks said:


> Really Mish what makes you think we might not need an interview? I thought 99% of cases needed at least a phone interview


Just that you have children and live together in Egypt. If that doesn't scream genuine I don't know what does.

I am guessing all will be revealed in a month or two.


----------



## Nony2015

Dear Mish
Finally elhamdullah ya Rab am here with my amazing husband  thanks for your support and your help all the time :-*

I have few questions,
1. Which evidence i have to repair them for Partner visa 100?
2. Which kind of the visa now i hold it, i mean it is temporary visa or what? this visa i have it not help me to work or not?
3. what is the first thing i have to do it in Australia; i mean shall i contact my embassy or contact the immigration and ask them for the second stage or shall i wait for them???

Thanks again Mish and wish you all the best


----------



## Mish

1/ The same as 309 so financial, social, household etc.
2/ temporary 309 visa with unlimited work rights.
3/ You don't need to do anything. Your eligibility is 2 years after you applied for 309 so is December 2016. They usually contact you a month or 2 before your eligibility date and you need to provide evidence since the grant of the 309.

Welcome to Australia


----------



## Nony2015

thanks Mish for your great support


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

Hi All, 
just a quick question.. we were asked to submit original police certificate after interview ( we provided scanned copy along with scanned copy of translation prior to that) my question is , were we supposed to send original translation hardcopy copy as well with the original certificate please anyone share your experience.


----------



## Mish

Usually they ask for original police + original translation.


----------



## Jennifer31

ahmedsyed1980 said:


> Hi All,
> just a quick question.. we were asked to submit original police certificate after interview ( we provided scanned copy along with scanned copy of translation prior to that) my question is , were we supposed to send original translation hardcopy copy as well with the original certificate please anyone share your experience.


If they ask for original documents then that is what you must submit along with the official translation of the document. My husband had to submit original birth certificate, marriage documents, army discharge paper, police certificate, family certificate

They return all these documents at the end of the visa process.


----------



## Becks

Been pretty quiet on this thread lately has anyone new applied for a visa since the new price rise? Or has anyone had any updates?


----------



## Nony2015

hello Mish
Good day

Sorry for bothering you all the time, i need asking you one question but not related to visas issues, i would like to work here but i dont know how i start; could you please help me 

Thanks al loooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## Mish

I don't mind helping at all.

Firstly what type of job do you have or skills do you have? I ask because some places/jobs ask for PR. I see IT people mentioning it alot.

Firstly you need to update your resume? Have you done that? Can your partner or their family help with that? There are things that Egypt has on their resume that we don't include.

Then you look for jobs on www.seek.com.au and apply for jobs. Just remember there be alot that you apply for before you get one.

One thing I will mention ... do not accept cash jobs as they are illegal in Australia. By cash I mean they pay you in cash and don't give you a payslip and don't withhold any tax.

Also you need to apply for a TFN. There is a sticky I made about the Australian tax system have a look at it and it will give you all the information about applying and our tax system.


----------



## Nony2015

First thank you Mish for your help, really you are great person 

I am lookinf for receptionist, data entery, customer service etc.... as my experience was in admin field and i dont mind to start from beginnen to take experience 

i am appling everyday by seek and hays and i had an interrview but he asked my to have an experience in Australia before 

also i updated my resume and my husband looking for finding job for me as well but still not find anything  inshallah we get one soon ya Raab

So i think to ask you if you can guid me for anything helping me more

REALLY appreciate you for everything


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately they all look for work experience but eventually someone will give you a shot.

Back in the old days haha when I did admin work while I was at university you just rang up a recruitment agency and went for a typing test etc and then they rang you when they had something. I am guessing it is not the same anymore.

A suggestion I have is to go to the website of alot of recruitment agencies and submit your resume to them as that will help too.

Another thing is to ask around at the mosque and see if they know if any legal jobs. I say legal because my husband knows of someone in another state to us and he asked about jobs to people at the mosque and it was a cash in hand illegal job.

Another idea is do some volunteer work as well in the mean time as that will help on your resume.


----------



## Nony2015

Oh really mish i cant find any word to thank you 
YOU ARE REALLY GREAT  Allah bless you for your family

i will start in voluntree work and ask my husband to ask in the masjed 

thanks a lot and have a nice day


----------



## Mish

No problem - Inshallah you will find work soon


----------



## Nony2015

inshallah ya Rab


----------



## Nony2015

Hello Mish,

Could you please inform me with the link for English courses to improve my language?

Thanks in advance and have a good day


----------



## Mish

Here is the link for you: https://www.education.gov.au/amep

I think the new term will start end of January. But you will need to do a test first so they can see what level they enrol you in. DIBP only covers up to certificate 3 for free so if you are certificate 4 level they will put you in certificate 3 level anyway.


----------



## MissMaroc

Hi Mish,

Update for you:

We submitted a letter from our marriage celebrant recently, with new proposed wedding date of late Jan, rather than early Dec. It wasn't requested by our case officer but our marriage celebrant wanted to get things organised and realised we were running out of time if we were still waiting on visa approval.

That was submitted about 2 weeks ago and we haven't heard anything since. 

Anxiety levels are rising now... heading back to Australia soon and hoping it won't be too much longer until my man can join me there. Considering it will only have been about 5 months (feels like so much longer) since the application was submitted, wishful thinking.... Guess we just have to brace ourselves for the worst, hope and pray for the best and try keep moving forward with our lives, even if we're apart...


----------



## firemansam

The chance for a January wedding for you would be very very low. Being a high risk country you should be aiming for a 12 month wait and anything under that is a bonus.

Why didnt you just get the celebrant to do a date far later for the NOIM and when you get the visa then set a firm date?
At the moment it is highly likely you will need yet another letter from your celebrant for another date.
I do hope that you wont need one but aiming for a 7 month wait for the visa is just setting yourselves up for disappointment.


----------



## Mish

Hi MissMaroc 

It is normal not to hear anything.

Is the date going to be your real wedding date? If so you will probably need to move it. If not then it is touch and go to if it is granted by 7 months. Cairo is doing them at the moment at just under 8 months for Egyptians though did see one the other day at 5 to 6 months.

Moroccans are generally processed faster than Egyptians but we haven't had many of late. If I was guessing I would say around 6 months but that is just a guess.


----------



## Becks

Like Mish said anything is possible I had a close friend get her hubbys visa last week at 5 months and 3 weeks. We applied a few weeks after her so I am praying that we hear very soon but I also know it could be months more


----------



## Mish

Becks said:


> Like Mish said anything is possible I had a close friend get her hubbys visa last week at 5 months and 3 weeks. We applied a few weeks after her so I am praying that we hear very soon but I also know it could be months more


After x (not using her name due to privacy reasons) got theirs last week it made me think you guys are not far away


----------



## Waiting2015

Hi Mish, 
Do you know after how many years is permanent residency after coming on a prospective marriage visa?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Hi Mish,
> Do you know after how many years is permanent residency after coming on a prospective marriage visa?


It depends when they apply for the 820. So if you get married and apply for the 820 after 3 months you will get it sooner than someone who gets married and applies after 7 months. The sooner you get married the better.

Then after the 820 your eligibility for PR is 2 years after that and you can submit the paperwork up to 2 months prior to eligibility. Then they process the PR which they are quoting people at 12 to 15 months at the moment due to backlog.


----------



## MissMaroc

firemansam said:


> The chance for a January wedding for you would be very very low. Being a high risk country you should be aiming for a 12 month wait and anything under that is a bonus.
> 
> Why didnt you just get the celebrant to do a date far later for the NOIM and when you get the visa then set a firm date?
> At the moment it is highly likely you will need yet another letter from your celebrant for another date.
> I do hope that you wont need one but aiming for a 7 month wait for the visa is just setting yourselves up for disappointment.


Thanks for the reality check firemansam. I guess I had looked at the timelines for other Moroccans previously and most were within a 6 month period. I was hoping ours would be similar... but yes.. it's all wishful thinking. Like I said.. hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. Our marriage celebrant is pretty cool, shouldn't be too hard to get another NOIM sorted if a later date is required. We just wanted to try our luck so we could apply for the next stage of the visa quickly and thus help with my partner's quick transition to english classes and medicare.


----------



## MissMaroc

Mish said:


> Moroccans are generally processed faster than Egyptians but we haven't had many of late. If I was guessing I would say around 6 months but that is just a guess.


I hope so Mish! Holding on to a glimmer of hope.

Thanks for the update on your friend Becks, wishing you all the best for a quick approval also! I think I wasn't too long after you... so hoping things work out well for all of us.


----------



## Nony2015

Thank you mish for your help and sorry for late reply 
Have a nice day


----------



## Waiting2015

Hi Mish,
Is it true that the partner visa will increase after 1 January 2016? How much will it cost to lodge partner visa after our prospective marriage visa?


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Hi Mish,
> Is it true that the partner visa will increase after 1 January 2016? How much will it cost to lodge partner visa after our prospective marriage visa?


We won't know until they announce it. Currently it is $1145 + credit card surcharge.


----------



## Waiting2015

I have googled it and it says there will be an increase from 1 Jan to $6000 + depending on lodgement date. Can you please double check on google Mish?


----------



## Mish

You might be looking at the 309/300/820 fees that are currently $6865. There is nothing for Jan 2016 yet.

The PMV to 820 is always alot less than a straight 820.


----------



## Waiting2015

Mish said:


> You might be looking at the 309/300/820 fees that are currently $6865. There is nothing for Jan 2016 yet. The PMV to 820 is always alot less than a straight 820.


Yes, that's most likely what i was looking at. Thanks Mish!


----------



## Becks

got our visa today !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish

Becks said:


> got our visa today !!!!!!!!


Woo hoo!!! Congrats. Home for Christmas?


----------



## MrsNK

Becks said:


> got our visa today !!!!!!!!


Congratulations!

I hope I can hear some good news too, I'm hitting 7 months...


----------



## Becks

MrsNK said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I hope I can hear some good news too, I'm hitting 7 months...


Thank you I have my fingers crossed for you.

Will not make it home for Christmas as waiting on my daughters Aussie passport but not long after we should all be able to fly over


----------



## MrsNK

Alhamdulillah got visa today!!!! It was in a special moment I was praying for it and suddenly got email just now and thought to share here  my prayers for every one else waiting keep hopeful


----------



## Becks

MrsNK said:


> Alhamdulillah got visa today!!!! It was in a special moment I was praying for it and suddenly got email just now and thought to share here  my prayers for every one else waiting keep hopeful


Yay congratulations


----------



## Mish

MrsNK said:


> Alhamdulillah got visa today!!!! It was in a special moment I was praying for it and suddenly got email just now and thought to share here  my prayers for every one else waiting keep hopeful


Congrats!! The waiting list is shrinking . Will you make it to Australia before xmas?


----------



## MrsNK

Thank you Becks and Mish
I don't know if it's possible my husband is trying to get a ticket let's see


----------



## Mish

Inshallah you make it


----------



## Waiting2015

Hi Mish i've applied for the e600 visitor visa for my fiance's parents to come and attend our wedding. The dad got refused and the mum is still in process. This is the reasons they gave. Could you please help me?
Findings
From all the information available to me, including the documents and information the
applicant provided, I find that the criteria for the grant of a Visitor (Tourist) visa are not met by
the applicant.
Reasons
I have assessed the application by the applicant and the reasons for my decision are detailed
below.
The relevant legislation applicable to this decision is as follows:
600.211
The applicant genuinely intends to stay temporarily in Australia for the purpose for which the
visa is granted, having regard to:
(a) whether the applicant has complied substantially with the conditions to which the last
substantive visa, or any subsequent bridging visa, held by the applicant was subject; and
(b) whether the applicant intends to comply with the conditions to which the Subclass 600
visa would be subject; and
(c) any other relevant matter.
The question of genuineness is not an objective matter but requires a judgment to be made.
In reaching a finding on the question, decision-makers are required to take into consideration
a range of factors affecting the applicant. In assessing the current application, although
consideration was given to socioeconomic and security factors in the applicant’s home
country, assessment of his personal circumstances and immigration history are the primary
considerations.
In assessing whether or not the applicant intends a genuine temporary stay, I have taken into
account the information provided in the application and all supporting documents provided in
this application.
In the visa application form, the applicant declared that he has been employed for the
past 10 years in Haider Alfaki Business For Import & Export and he provided an approved
leave. No further details or evidence have been provided to substantiate the applicant’s
employment and monthly income claims. In the absence of evidence of monthly income
and employment commencement date, the applicant’s employment commitment cannot
be verified. Therefore, little weight can be given to the applicant’s declared employment as
evidence that he intends to return to Sudan within the validity of his visa.
I note that the visa applicant is travelling with his spouse. Whilst I acknowledge that the
applicant’s non-dependant family may provide some incentive to return, the presence of
these family members are not sufficient to demonstrate that the applicant intends a genuine
temporary stay in Australia and will depart within the validity of his visa, weighed against
the other concerns outlined in this decision. Therefore, I am not satisfied that the presence
of these remaining family members sufficiently demonstrates that the applicant intends a
genuine temporary visit to Australia.
The applicant did not submit any evidence to substantiate his financial capacity for a trip to
Australia. In the absence of evidence, the applicant’s financial capacity cannot be verified
and I have concerns that the applicant may intend to travel to Australia for reasons other
than a genuine temporary stay in Australia.
The applicant has not provided evidence of any other significant assets or ongoing
responsibilities that may act as a strong incentive for him to return to Sudan.
The applicant has not provided evidence of any previous travel or demonstrated previous
compliance with immigration laws in Australia or other like countries. Since the applicant has
not demonstrated that he has previously travelled, complied with the visa conditions and
returned home, I have given this consideration no weight in my assessment.
The applicant has provided support from the family in Australia and I have considered this
information in the application. Although offers of support or guarantees given by family
and friends in Australia are considered within an application, they alone are not sufficient
evidence of a genuine temporary stay. In light of the other concerns outlined in this decision,
I have given this support limited weight.
From the information supplied in the application I am not satisfied the applicant intends
a genuine visit to Australia. Therefore, I am not satisfied that the applicant meets the
requirements of clause 600.211 and the application is refused.
An application for a Visitor (Tourist) visa has been made by the applicant.
Under the migration law, a visa cannot be granted unless the applicant meets the relevant
legal requirements that are specified in the Act and the Regulations. The above mentioned
criteria has not been met by the applicant on the date I made my decision.
Decision
As clause 600.211 is not met by the applicant, I find the criteria for the grant of a Visitor
(Tourist) visa in the Tourist stream are not met by the applicant, and thus the applicant does
not meet the criteria for the grant of a Visitor (Tourist) visa. I therefore find the criteria for the
grant of a Visitor visa are not met by the applicant.
Therefore, I refuse the application by the applicant for a Visitor visa.

Please help Mish, thank you!


----------



## Mish

Sorry for the rejection. I just had a quick skim as just got to work (will read properly tonight and see if I missed anything).

Did he provide a HR letter from his work, payslips and bank statement? Some of the wording is the same as my husband's tourist visa rejection.

They seem to indicate that claims have been made but no evidence supplied ie. Job and financial.

Do they have other children in Sudan?


----------



## Waiting2015

He put a job letter, but there is no payslips in his work. Also no he's the only child but we provided proof of his family. He has s big family.


----------



## Waiting2015

Do you know any free migration advice Mish? What should i do?


----------



## Mish

That is the problem no having any other children - no ties.

We had a migration agent do ours and was not successful - how can you argue against civil unrest?

I won't be surprised if the mum gets granted.

If you want a paid one I can give you the details of one based in Cairo that would have an insight into the embassy.

Cairo are really strict on tourist visa's unfortunately


----------



## MrsNK

Question please:
I'm trying to get a direct ticket to Australia before Xmas, but price is going high, so I am thinking to get two separate tickets first to Indonesia and next from Indonesia to Australia which is with good price, will it be ok for immigration if I'm not coming straight from home?


----------



## Waiting2015

Do you know any migration agent in Australia?


----------



## Waiting2015

Give me the one based in Cairo too please.


----------



## Alikiwi

Whether you flight is direct or indirect is irrelevant. You just have to make sure you have your visa first.


----------



## Mish

There are no direct flights to Australia from Egypt or Morocco. They don't care how you come.


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Do you know any migration agent in Australia?


The ones on this forum are good. MarkNortham, CCMS, WRussell & JeremyHooper.


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Give me the one based in Cairo too please.


I will PM it to you.


----------



## Waiting2015

Mish said:


> I will PM it to you.


Thanks Mish!


----------



## Mish

When do you need him here by because you may not have enough time to lodge a new application.


----------



## Waiting2015

Mish said:


> When do you need him here by because you may not have enough time to lodge a new application.


Before January 8th


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> Before January 8th


Honestly I don't think it will enough time. They usually take around 3 weeks to process but Cairo has alot of public holidays coming up with Christmas and new years.


----------



## Waiting2015

Mish said:


> Honestly I don't think it will enough time. They usually take around 3 weeks to process but Cairo has alot of public holidays coming up with Christmas and new years.


They took 10 business days to reply


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015 said:


> They took 10 business days to reply


That is 2 weeks without public holidays. They have 4 public holidays coming up.

You also need to allow time to speak with a migration agent.

It can be very touch and go to get a decision again and then book flights after that.

My feeling is that they will reject again and they will possibly approve his wife as that way they can make sure she will leave Australia.


----------



## MrsNK

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Waiting2015

Hi Mish, I spoke to a migration agent. They said I should do the family sponsored visitor visa where you pay a bond. But he said it will cost $102 just for a teleconference and to discuss the matter. Also maybe there will be more payments. What should i do? He said there is a way to bring them but we haven't done it the right way.


----------



## Mish

He has given you incorrect advice. You can't sponsor them as they are not your family. Your fiancé can't sponsor them until he is a permanent resident.


----------



## Waiting2015

Mish said:


> He has given you incorrect advice. You can't sponsor them as they are not your family. Your fiancé can't sponsor them until he is a permanent resident.


Omg, thank you so much Mish! So is there no other solution?


----------



## Waiting2015

He is the only son and wants his parents to attend.


----------



## Mish

Not to my knowledge. Sorry.


----------



## Waiting2015

Mish said:


> Not to my knowledge. Sorry.


Thank you so much Mish.


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately this is one of the issues on marrying someone from another country. 

The only other option is to get married in Sudan so they can both attend. 

You may have to set Skype up for the wedding.


----------



## MrsNK

Sorry again: I have got my ticket to Australia, do I have to inform embassy about my travel ?


----------



## Mish

MrsNK said:


> Sorry again: I have got my ticket to Australia, do I have to inform embassy about my travel ?


Nope they only care about granting of the visa.


----------



## MrsNK

Thank you very much Mish


----------



## Mish

Waiting2015: I have re-read the decision. Did your soon to be father-in-law provide a bank statement showing his savings or their house in their name?

This seems to be a big concern for the case officer.


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

Alhamdulliah we have got the visa .. 

I have few questions if someone can enlighten us please :- 

1- Customs : when you are coming how much money a moroccan citizen can carry with her ( is USA dollar 80 acceptable?) 

2- Immigration : What sort of question immigration officer at casablanca airport can ask a woman on prospective marriage visa, I have provided my fiancee with a letter from Imam saying that the marriage going to be legal and islamic . do they ask questions like why you not marrying in morocco , why your family not attending, who you are marrying any other documents like permission from some department type of thing .. Please share some experiences.


----------



## Mish

Mabrook.

I believe you can carry up to $10,000 on you.

Casablanca airport I am not sure. Make sure she has a print out of the visa grant as she will need it in Morocco and UAE (I am assuming she is stopping over in UAE). My husband got asked to see the grant at both Cairo and Dubai airports.

Make sure she declares what she needs to and if in doubt tick yes.


----------



## Jennifer31

Congratulations! Best wishes for your future in Australia


----------



## Bunsen87

wow i haven't been on here in a long time and so many visas approved, congratulations everyone thats amazing


----------



## MissMaroc

Becks said:


> got our visa today !!!!!!!!


 Congratulations!!!! Wow.. hadn't checked the thread in ages and so many have been granted. Wishing you both all the best


----------



## MissMaroc

Congratulations to everyone who got their visas granted!!! So happy for all of you.

Still waiting on ours and hoping it won't be too long from now. Just hit 7 months... And yes, based on common sense predictions, the second wedding deadline was unable to be met and will have to be postponed yet again... We've learnt our lesson and won't be submitting anything until we are asked


----------



## MrsNK

ahmedsyed1980 said:


> Alhamdulliah we have got the visa ..
> 
> I have few questions if someone can enlighten us please :-
> 
> 1- Customs : when you are coming how much money a moroccan citizen can carry with her ( is USA dollar 80 acceptable?)
> 
> 2- Immigration : What sort of question immigration officer at casablanca airport can ask a woman on prospective marriage visa, I have provided my fiancee with a letter from Imam saying that the marriage going to be legal and islamic . do they ask questions like why you not marrying in morocco , why your family not attending, who you are marrying any other documents like permission from some department type of thing .. Please share some experiences.


Congratulations! I am from Morocco and I got my visa last month dec 15, and I came here on dec 25, at Casablanca airport in customs I was asked about my destination I said Australia, and since I had no visa on passport only email paper of visa grant I explained that Australia do not require visa label on passport, so he requested me to go back to an office there ( just few meters back) they only check and give then go back again to immigration officer to stamp, no need to worry or try to give more details to them only if they ask, I don't think they ask why not marrying in Morocco or why family not going to attend, and make sure she goes very early so that she has enough time in customs ( I was there 3 hours before flight time) 
Best of luck in sha Allah


----------



## MissMaroc

Really starting to struggle now... wondering what could be keeping them considering our application has been decision ready for ages...and quite a few others have already been approved.

Emailed my agent who then voluntarily went on to send our case officer an assertive email reminding her of our missed wedding date, asking her if she needed anything else and whether she could make a decision at her earliest convenience. Hoping that will help get things moving along.....finding it hard to function and get back into things. Daily email checks (several times)... trying to maintain some sort of communication with my husband despite all the frustrating restrictions on skype, whatsapp and viber. Feel like I'm just living life in limbo and it won't really begin again until he's here....


----------



## MrsNK

Don't worry after all struggle always best results you definitely will get it soon, it's just their procedure I noticed with different cases the same (keeping the case quiet for sometime), hopefully you hear good news soon!


----------



## salsamalsa

i have been granted the visa today


----------



## Mish

salsamalsa said:


> i have been granted the visa today


Congrats!! Enjoy your new life in Australia


----------



## salsamalsa

Thanks mish .. good luck for you guys


----------



## salsamalsa

to update the visa status: 
1) application submitted on 28th of July 2015.
2) marriage certificate uploaded on 20th of August 2015
3) medical examination done on 15th of September 2015
4) police report uploaded on 25th of November 2015
5) Visa granted on 18th of February 2016

I travelled to Australia (Visitor visa 601) to visit my husband for one month (From 8th of January 2016 to 8th of February 2016). I applied for a visitor visa alongside the partner visa. The visitor visa took only one week to be granted. I informed the embassy after I had arrived in Australia,and gone back to Egypt.


----------



## MissMaroc

salsamalsa said:


> i have been granted the visa today


Congratulations! Wishing you all the best with your life in Australia


----------



## kofeananmostafa12

no new news in cairo please


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> Congrats!! Enjoy your new life in Australia


hi Mich ,
hope your doing great , im a little bit confused as i will be eligible for the PR next month and in my spouse visa they said that i do not need to apply for anything and that they will send us an email asking for something , but till now my husband did not receive anything?

Do you have any idea on how many days before the eligibility date they will contact us?

and will they email my husband or they will mail a letter to our home?

Also how long it will take to get an answer after applying for it?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Mish

Hi faith555
I hope you are doing well and enjoying Australia.

Everyone is different to when they receive the email. I heard of some getting it only a week prior. My husband's eligibility date is next month too and he got his email a few weeks ago.

They won't email your husband unless you used his email address under the applicants information for your 309. They emailed my husband (the applicant) they didn't email me even though my email address was on the sponsor form.

Check your email address that you used for the 309 and check your spam/junk email too. If there is nothing then ring up DIBP and they will send you the email.

From what I have seen on this forum the 100 is taking 7 to 12 months from eligibility date. This is due to the backlog.

Don't forget you need to include evidence since the grant of your 309 in all 4 categories. They are now tougher on 100 than the 309.


----------



## kofeananmostafa12

hi mish 

please answer me 

my wife is australian and she cant find job till now and i applied my v8sa in cairo embassy in nov 

its big issue for them or they dont care about
some person advise me for embassy they just want to know its geniune realtionship
please answer 
thanks


----------



## Mish

It shouldn't be an isssue. I know of someone who had no job and her husband got a visa.


----------



## Jennifer31

kofeananmostafa12 said:


> hi mish
> 
> please answer me
> 
> my wife is australian and she cant find job till now and i applied my v8sa in cairo embassy in nov
> 
> its big issue for them or they dont care about
> some person advise me for embassy they just want to know its geniune realtionship
> please answer
> thanks


Hi 
My husband got his visa and I had no job. I was never asked to provide any financial information or asked if I would be able to support him financially. I think it is because if you get a partner visa the applicant is immediately eligible for Centrelink assistance so if they cannot get a job they get financial assistance from the government just like any Australian citizen.

Good luck


----------



## kofeananmostafa12

thanks for replaying


----------



## kofeananmostafa12

Mish said:


> It shouldn't be an isssue. I know of someone who had no job and her husband got a visa.


thanks for your replaying mish


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi
> My husband got his visa and I had no job. I was never asked to provide any financial information or asked if I would be able to support him financially. I think it is because if you get a partner visa the applicant is immediately eligible for Centrelink assistance so if they cannot get a job they get financial assistance from the government just like any Australian citizen.
> 
> Good luck


They cannot get financial assistance immediately. They have to be in Australia for 2 years and be PR.


----------



## Jennifer31

Mish said:


> They cannot get financial assistance immediately. They have to be in Australia for 2 years and be PR.


Sorry Mish but you can if you are a partner or spouse. This is an excerpt from the Govt. website and a link to the page

Visas exempt from the newly arrived resident's waiting period

If you have one of the following visa subclasses, you don't have to serve the newly arrived resident's waiting period for the listed payments and concession cards:
Commonwealth Seniors Health Card and Low Income Health Care Card and all payments except Special Benefit

subclass 100 - spouse or partner
subclass 110 - interdependency
subclass 801 - spouse or partner
subclass 814 - interdependency
subclass 852 - Referred Stay (permanent)

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/enablers/newly-arrived-residents-waiting-period

Thank goodness we both got jobs and did not need to use Centrelink payments


----------



## Mish

Jennifer31 said:


> Sorry Mish but you can if you are a partner or spouse. This is an excerpt from the Govt. website and a link to the page
> 
> Visas exempt from the newly arrived resident&#146;s waiting period
> 
> If you have one of the following visa subclasses, you don&#146;t have to serve the newly arrived resident&#146;s waiting period for the listed payments and concession cards:
> Commonwealth Seniors Health Card and Low Income Health Care Card and all payments except Special Benefit
> 
> subclass 100 - spouse or partner
> subclass 110 - interdependency
> subclass 801 - spouse or partner
> subclass 814 - interdependency
> subclass 852 - Referred Stay (permanent)
> 
> https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/enablers/newly-arrived-residents-waiting-period
> 
> Thank goodness we both got jobs and did not need to use Centrelink payments


That is not for newstart. The allowance is primarily for parenting payments. I know of a few people that asked about newstart and all got told no.


----------



## chicken999

It's definately not available for 2 years for Newstart (job search) allowance for he applicant. If sponsor qualifies she can apply

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## MissMaroc

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well..

Just an update for you... we're hitting 10 months in a few weeks so it looks like one of the longest processing times so far for a Moroccan partner visa. Havn't heard anything from them for the last 5 months.. and they've changed our case officer. God help us please...


----------



## Mish

MissMaroc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope you're all well..
> 
> Just an update for you... we're hitting 10 months in a few weeks so it looks like one of the longest processing times so far for a Moroccan partner visa. Havn't heard anything from them for the last 5 months.. and they've changed our case officer. God help us please...


That is really odd for Cairo embassy as alot within the last 12 months have been 8 months or less. The applicant hasn't spent 12 months or more in some very high risk countries like Syria? If not I would email the case officer and just request an update. The worse you will get is a standard response.


----------



## MissMaroc

Mish said:


> That is really odd for Cairo embassy as alot within the last 12 months have been 8 months or less. The applicant hasn't spent 12 months or more in some very high risk countries like Syria? If not I would email the case officer and just request an update. The worse you will get is a standard response.


I did call them about 2 months ago with high hopes after my agent received a blank email in response to his enquiry. Turns out it was just a standard response email that he never received. No, he hasn't spent any time anywhere other than Morocco and Malaysia. Thanks Mish... guess I'll try emailing them again. I read something about the processing times starting from when they receive a complete application, does that mean they don't start counting until after they have received the medical?


----------



## faith555

MissMaroc said:


> I did call them about 2 months ago with high hopes after my agent received a blank email in response to his enquiry. Turns out it was just a standard response email that he never received. No, he hasn't spent any time anywhere other than Morocco and Malaysia. Thanks Mish... guess I'll try emailing them again. I read something about the processing times starting from when they receive a complete application, does that mean they don't start counting until after they have received the medical?


Hi Miss Maroc, the processing time starts from the day when you lodged your application ,in my case my medicals were in the last stage , and i even did them without them asking me.

who is your CO ,mine was IS and he was a nightmare


----------



## MissMaroc

Hi faith555,

Thanks for the clarification . This has been SUCH a struggle... didn't realise it would be so tough. By the looks of things, they are generally much quicker with the women. So happy that you got your visa and are in Australia now... need to keep the hope alive..... 

Our case officer was first SY... but then I think my husband's interview was done by IS due to SY being absent, who then demanded all these things that SY didn't actually want. Then... randomly our case officer got changed to CZ without even letting us know.... Torture...


----------



## Nony2015

Hi Mish how are you? I have question i want to bring mum and my brother to visit us. Do you know which visa type i have to apply? I wanna them just for one month and also how long will take the application in the embassy?


----------



## Mish

Nony2015 said:


> Hi Mish how are you? I have question i want to bring mum and my brother to visit us. Do you know which visa type i have to apply? I wanna them just for one month and also how long will take the application in the embassy?


Subclass 600 through Australian embassy in Egypt. After you get PR you can sponsor them . I am not sure how long it takes now but it took about 3 weeks a couple of years ago.

Just to prepare you there is a possibility of rejection especially for your brother as they seem to like to reject young males. It is also not unheard of them approving one and rejecting the other. Just make sure you provide them with plenty of evidence previous travel, money to support themselves, HR letter etc.

When my husband applied the rejection included 2 reasons which is impossible to address which was civil unrest in Egypt and the difference in the economic climate between Egypt and Australia.

Please let us know the outcome, I will be very interested.


----------



## Nony2015

Thanks Mish for your quick reply but now am holding visa309 so i cant invite even mum? Could you plz clarify this point for me. Have a nice day


----------



## Mish

Nony2015 said:


> Thanks Mish for your quick reply but now am holding visa309 so i cant invite even mum? Could you plz clarify this point for me. Have a nice day


No you need to hold the 100 to sponsor her so they need to apply for a standard tourist visa.


----------



## Merciofallahasking

*Pv 309*

HI MISH

i have applied for my wife's partner visa on 09/09/2015 , i have few questions plz :

do you know anyone who has applied on the same month as me and received a decision ?

from what i have seen the average at the moment is between 6 and 9 months waiting is that right ?

we received our new baby girl just a month after the visa application , and she has been added to the application , does kids helps immigration deciding whether it is genuine or not ?

thank you


----------



## Mish

Are you a PR or citizen? If a citizen it would have been better to do a citizenship by decent for the baby.

A baby does not always help with the genuineness of the relationship as people have a baby to try and get a visa to Australia and DIBP are aware of this too.

We don't have many waiting for a visa from Cairo at the moment.

Question: is your wife (I assume she is the applicant) has she lived in any other countries apart from Egypt?


----------



## Merciofallahasking

Mish said:


> Are you a PR or citizen? If a citizen it would have been better to do a citizenship by decent for the baby.
> 
> A baby does not always help with the genuineness of the relationship as people have a baby to try and get a visa to Australia and DIBP are aware of this too.
> 
> We don't have many waiting for a visa from Cairo at the moment.
> 
> Question: is your wife (I assume she is the applicant) has she lived in any other countries apart from Egypt?


Thanks Mish for your time.

I am a permanent resident not yet a citizen, and we are both Moroccan citizens.

My wife has lived about 4 years in Italy, and lived less than 12 months in France, does it make any difference?

It seems not many people are waiting a decision at the moment is this good or bad?


----------



## Merciofallahasking

Hi Mish

i am waiting for your answer please .

Thank you


----------



## Mish

Sorry for the delay. Italy and France should not make a difference.

It is just that there are not many on this forum waiting, we don't know how many are waiting that aren't on this forum.

Hopefully a decision is around the corner.


----------



## afaf

HI MissMaroc


----------



## MissMaroc

Hi everyone...

Just an update for you, unfortunately there is still no visa for my hubby after 13 months of waiting. Have become numb....


----------



## Mish

OMG! Has he been somewhere else apart from Morocco? If not I would email the case officer. It is a long time if he has always lived in Morocco.


----------



## afaf

hi Mish 

im froum morocco too


----------



## MissMaroc

Mish said:


> OMG! Has he been somewhere else apart from Morocco? If not I would email the case officer. It is a long time if he has always lived in Morocco.


Yeah, he spent a bit of time in Malaysia but nowhere else really.. apart from short trips during our wedding and honeymoon.

As bad as this is... worst case scenario is a flat out rejection. So I'm just praying that doesn't happen.

We've emailed the case officer many times... the last message she sent was this (after we informed her that it had been 1 year):

Please be advised that Mr X's application is still under process.
Kindly note that Service standards are aspirational and measured from the
date we receive a complete application to the date of the final decision.
Service standards are not a guarantee that your application will be
processed within the time listed.

This office aims to process applications within service standards, however
individual processing times will vary depending on a range of factors.
These factors include the complexity of the case, the need for further
information and the Australian government planning levels for a particular
visa category.

Please be assured that when there are any updates you will be contacted
promptly.

Kind regards,
Department of Immigration and Border Protection Australian Embassy, Cairo.


----------



## Mish

Odd. Malaysia shouldn't make it go that long. I am baffled to why it is taking so long. 

Don't forget to keep uploading new evidence.


----------



## afaf

Hi there,

I have a question regarding processing of partner visa,

Does anyone have any idea about, how long the average processing of a 309/100 partner visa takes in Cairo / Egypt !?

Thank yours


----------



## Mish

Usually it is 6 to 9 months but someone at the moment has taken over 12 months.


----------



## afaf

Hi Mish,

Would you by any chance have the contact address for the Australian Cairo / Egypt consulate , 
where we can ask what type of documents & evidence we need to provide !?

Thanks


----------



## Jennifer31

afaf said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Would you by any chance have the contact address for the Australian Cairo / Egypt consulate ,
> where we can ask what type of documents & evidence we need to provide !?
> 
> Thanks


Hi 
Here is a link to their website where you will find their address and phone numbers etc

Home

Also their Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/AustralianEmbassyEgypt

Good luck!


----------



## Mish

afaf said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Would you by any chance have the contact address for the Australian Cairo / Egypt consulate ,
> where we can ask what type of documents & evidence we need to provide !?
> 
> Thanks


Embassies usually do not tell you what docs/evidence to supply. They will just direct you to the check list (if you get a reply).


----------



## wehy

i did mine from egypt it takes 1 year, they are lazy,if you need any thing feel free to ask.


----------



## wehy

afaf said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a question regarding processing of partner visa,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea about, how long the average processing of a 309/100 partner visa takes in Cairo / Egypt !?
> 
> Thank yours


hi Afaf i done mine from cairo/egypt and i takes 12 month, but once you they contact you then you can give them a little push, i find out that because they never take any step unless my wife send an email and push them


----------



## Mish

wehy said:


> hi Afaf i done mine from cairo/egypt and i takes 12 month, but once you they contact you then you can give them a little push, i find out that because they never take any step unless my wife send an email and push them


They must have really slowed down. Last year it was around 8 months and the previously 9.5 months.

Was yours the 309 or direct to 100?


----------



## Mish

wehy said:


> i did mine from egypt it takes 1 year, they are lazy,if you need any thing feel free to ask.


They are not lazy it is just that they can only grant a specific number of visa's per year so they space it out for the year.

Also with how things are in Egypt at the moment I imagine alot more are looking to move to Australia with their spouse where once they were happy living in Egypt.


----------



## wehy

Mish said:


> They are not lazy it is just that they can only grant a specific number of visa's per year so they space it out for the year.
> 
> Also with how things are in Egypt at the moment I imagine alot more are looking to move to Australia with their spouse where once they were happy living in Egypt.


they are not lazy i am the lazy


----------



## wehy

Mish said:


> Usually it is 6 to 9 months but someone at the moment has taken over 12 months.


mine was 309, and the and i get heaps reason to say they are lazy, one of them i did interview which is last step on the visa processing and they toke 2 months to made the decision, and with any case they work on it they made the decision streets ahead after the interview but they didnt till the last day of my processing time and my wife send an email saying '' tomorrow is the last day and we get no answer the next day i get the answer,


----------



## Mish

I have move the posts as they were in the wrong thread. The other thread was for people who hold a 309 and are waiting for their 100 visa.

Wehy I have edited your response as the forum allows English only.

Cairo may have changed things now but last year and years previously the interview was around halfway through the process.


----------



## ahmedsyed1980

*Bridging Visa - Onshore application*

HI 
My wife is on PMV and it still valid but expiring very soon , I just submitted application for onshore partner visa ( 820 ) my question is am I supposed to apply for her bridging visa separately or it is already inclusive with onshore application .. can some one guide me I am little confused on this topic.


----------



## Mish

She gets a BVA granted when she applies for an 820 and it kicks in when the PMV expires.


----------



## al_ghazal

Hello everyone this is my first post. Look forward to your replies and getting to know you all on this journey.


----------



## Mish

It is one of those you don't know until you try. The Cairo embassy does not approve alot of tourist visa's but this thread has been rather quiet the last 12 months so I am unsure if things have changed. I would think that a 3 month visa may be a better option to try.

Tourist visa refusals will have no bearing on the PMV application.

The case office should email through to advise when a decision will be made so the applicant can leave. He doesn't need to go to Morocco he can go to a country that doesn't require a visa ahead of time like Bali.


----------



## al_ghazal

Mish said:


> It is one of those you don't know until you try. The Cairo embassy does not approve alot of tourist visa's but this thread has been rather quiet the last 12 months so I am unsure if things have changed. I would think that a 3 month visa may be a better option to try.
> 
> Tourist visa refusals will have no bearing on the PMV application.
> 
> The case office should email through to advise when a decision will be made so the applicant can leave. He doesn't need to go to Morocco he can go to a country that doesn't require a visa ahead of time like Bali.


Thanks for your help Mish.


----------



## Mish

Not usually as one is onshore and one is offshore. They will reject and then you try the other way.

The thing you do have going for you is he has been to Australia previously and complied with the conditions. That can work in your favour &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Patience55

*PMV / Moroccan female applicant*

Hello!

I am new in this forum. 
I am happy to see all the support and help provided in this thread, specially by Mish. You guys rock! keep shining!! ( I have read all the posts and replies )

Here is my story, I am moroccan ( female ) and my fiance is australian, we have met in South Korea when I was working there and he was travelling in April 2015. ( I am back to Morocco now because I finised my contract )

After that, we have met many times and at different places, so we decided to get married but we did not expect that aussie requirements for partner visa to be that tough.

Before going through the marriage process and all the stuff, he wanted me to go to australia to meet his family in person and to have an idea of our futur life therein. In this context, I applied for a 3 months tourist visa that has been unfortunatly refused even if I am a regular traveller and I have been travelleing to more than 10 countries during the last 2 years uncluding USA and Japan.

After this frustration, we have contacted a migration agent, that advised us to apply for a PMV, since our case does not meet the partner visa requirements.

To my understanding, bieng currently a resident in morocco, our case will be processed through Cairo embassy. However, I am very stressed about it because we have heard a lot of disappointing stories about moroccan cases that have been processed there.

Having said that, I would be very grateful if anyone could provide me with tips and recommandations for PMV application by a moroccan female.

Warm regards


----------



## faith555

Patience55 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new in this forum.
> I am happy to see all the support and help provided in this thread, specially by Mish. You guys rock! keep shining!! ( I have read all the posts and replies )
> 
> Here is my story, I am moroccan ( female ) and my fiance is australian, we have met in South Korea when I was working there and he was travelling in April 2015. ( I am back to Morocco now because I finised my contract )
> 
> After that, we have met many times and at different places, so we decided to get married but we did not expect that aussie requirements for partner visa to be that tough.
> 
> Before going through the marriage process and all the stuff, he wanted me to go to australia to meet his family in person and to have an idea of our futur life therein. In this context, I applied for a 3 months tourist visa that has been unfortunatly refused even if I am a regular traveller and I have been travelleing to more than 10 countries during the last 2 years uncluding USA and Japan.
> 
> After this frustration, we have contacted a migration agent, that advised us to apply for a PMV, since our case does not meet the partner visa requirements.
> 
> To my understanding, bieng currently a resident in morocco, our case will be processed through Cairo embassy. However, I am very stressed about it because we have heard a lot of disappointing stories about moroccan cases that have been processed there.
> 
> Having said that, I would be very grateful if anyone could provide me with tips and recommandations for PMV application by a moroccan female.
> 
> Warm regards


Hi Patience55,

i am moroccan and i kind of feel what your feeling , as my tourist visa was refused the first time when i applied , BTW the people in the oz embassy are not doing a gd job because they just love to refuse for no reasons.

But for your PMV or spouse visa i think that it should not be a big problem for you, if youve been seeing each other several times you will need to gather all the informations thats showa that you are a genuine couple , but in my point of view the easiest way is to get married then apply for the spouse visa as they might bring the religion and our traditions if you apply for a PMV ,but yes as long as you show them all the proofs that can back you up it should be more than fine , it took me only 6 months to get mine but it was very hard to deal with the CO in egypt , i still remember him he was soooooooooooooooooooo lazy
if you need any help feel free to ask


----------



## Mish

A long time ago about 2010 to 2012 there use to be alot of rejections but that has changed and on this forum have only seen 1 rejection and that was because they didn't meet the requirement (they had not met in person). 

Actually I do remember one other one where the applicant was Moroccan and married and they were rejected in Cairo and the AAT one of the key reasons being not spending enough time together. I think it was like 2 weeks in a 12 or 18 month period.

That doesn't mean there are not any others it just means I haven't seen them.

Visas are stressful and people are always worried if they will be approved. Just remember plenty of evidence and they really like to see photos of the couple with friends and family to show they are socially acceptable.


----------



## al_ghazal

Hi Patience, 
I don't really have much advice I just wanted to say good luck and I hope you can stay around on the forum because it would be good to have someone to share this journey with! My fiance and I have just submitted out PMV application 2 days ago! We are hoping for the best. I will apply for another tourist visa again for my fiance soon I'll let you know how it goes (first one refused second appoved as family sponsored and $$$ bond)


----------



## Noga

faith555 said:


> Hi Patience55,
> 
> i am moroccan and i kind of feel what your feeling , as my tourist visa was refused the first time when i applied , BTW the people in the oz embassy are not doing a gd job because they just love to refuse for no reasons.
> 
> But for your PMV or spouse visa i think that it should not be a big problem for you, if youve been seeing each other several times you will need to gather all the informations thats showa that you are a genuine couple , but in my point of view the easiest way is to get married then apply for the spouse visa as they might bring the religion and our traditions if you apply for a PMV ,but yes as long as you show them all the proofs that can back you up it should be more than fine , it took me only 6 months to get mine but it was very hard to deal with the CO in egypt , i still remember him he was soooooooooooooooooooo lazy
> if you need any help feel free to ask


Hey faith555 

Can you please tell me how long did it take the australien embassy in cairo to process your application for the visa tourist from the start to finish? even if u got a rejection

Thanks in advance


----------



## Patience55

Hello Ghazal! 
Thanks for your support ! I will try to share my experience with you and be helpful to others as much as I can. Best of luck to you ! 

Is your fiance moroccan ? are you applying through a migration agent ?how much evidence have you provided for the PMV ? 
thanks in advance


----------



## Patience55

Hello Mish, 

Thanks for your support and for your advice ! I will try to provide them with all the possible evidence.


----------



## Mish

Standard tourist visa's approved by Cairo are not very common. Majority of the people that have gotten a tourist visa and are Egyptian/Moroccan/Sudanese etc have usually applied for a family sponsored visitor visa.

I've only heard of a few successful ones on this forum. There was even a case of a couple applying and one was approved and the other one was not to make sure the one that was approved leaves. 

I will be interested to how to you trying again after the PMV is applied for as I believe the rules have changed now and they are suppose to grant a tourist visa while a partner visa is processing. However, I have seen other embassies that don't follow those rules. Keep us updated on the tourist visa as I will be interested if Cairo approve it or not.


----------



## Patience55

Hello Faith, 
Thanks for your reply. 
Actually, we are applying for the PMV cause our agent advised us to do so. Indeed, he said even if we will get married under moroccan law it is not a guarantee to get the partner visa if we can not live together for a condiderable period.
In our current situation, living together in morocco is not possible because he needs to be in australia for his work and it is important for his career. 
I am currently starting to gather all the required documents and I am a bit confused about the police check, is it the document issued by the court and called in french " casier judiciare " or is it the document issued by the nearest police office to your place of residence and called in french " la fiche anthropométrique" ? did you translate the police check to english or just submit it in arabic ? 
Also for the other documents such as the birth certificate, did you translate it to english ?

Thanks Faith !!


----------



## Mish

The documents need to be translated from Arabic to English. My husband to translate his birth certificate, single certificate, military certificate and police certificate all from Arabic to English.


----------



## Mish

Here is the information on police certificate from Morocco for you: Morocco


----------



## Patience55

*Police check in Morocco !*



Mish said:


> Here is the information on police certificate from Morocco for you!!
> 
> Hello Mish !
> 
> thanks for the information! I have already read this page but I am still confused, in the description they are talking about 2 different things :
> 
> " Fiche antropometrique " whcih is issued solely by the nearest police office to my place.
> 
> "Casier judiciaire "which is issued by the court " Tribunal de Premier Instance at my place of birth".
> 
> Which one is the right doccument in Morocco?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


----------



## Patience55

Noga said:


> Hey faith555
> 
> Can you please tell me how long did it take the australien embassy in cairo to process your application for the visa tourist from the start to finish? even if u got a rejection
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hello Noga ,
I am moroccan too! 
I dont know if this can be helpful to you but mine but has been processed in 7 working days in the autralian embassy in Seoul, South Korea. I also got a refusal.

Are you applying for a PMV??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Noga

Hello Patience,

Yes I applied for a PMV as well 

And btw, I think the '' fiche anthropométrique " that it's required, at least that what I've did

Cheers


----------



## al_ghazal

My fiance got the police certificate issued by the court! I hope it's the right one, I read on another forum someone had the local certificate and they were later asked to provide the national one. I guess we will all find out in time. 

I will keep everyone posted with the progress of our tourist visa. I am going to get statements from my family who are hosting us so that will take a while. 


Patience yes my fiance is Moroccan and we did not use a migration agent (too expensive). I know a few people here that were able to do their applications themselves and I didn't find it that difficult. 

In terms of our evidence, we have provided the following: 

- statements from people in Australia and Morocco that know us as a couple 
- records of our contact while apart 
- bookings of accommodation and flights 
- photos of us together and with family and friends

In the partner visa book it does say that DIBP know it's hard to get certain evidence and whatever is provided is assessed on a case by case basis so I think what we have is sufficient. Still a nerve-wracking time waiting though.


----------



## faith555

Noga said:


> Hello Patience,
> 
> Yes I applied for a PMV as well
> 
> And btw, I think the '' fiche anthropométrique " that it's required, at least that what I've did
> 
> Cheers


Hi ,

for my tourist visa it took 10 working days and it was rejected , but when i applied for a sponsored tourist visa ii took only one week and was approved without any bond or anything.

i think that if you already applied for the PMV you might get the tourist visa as the PMV application is a 100% proof for the them that you will be going back to morocco!


----------



## al_ghazal

Does anyone know how much the medical examinations (inc. chest xray and blood test) costs when you see the panel physician in Rabat?


----------



## Noga

al_ghazal said:


> Does anyone know how much the medical examinations (inc. chest xray and blood test) costs when you see the panel physician in Rabat?


The medical examinations in Rabat costs me : ( 850 MAD (the Phy panel) + 300 MAD (blood test) + 220 MAD (chest Xray) )


----------



## al_ghazal

Noga said:


> The medical examinations in Rabat costs me : ( 850 MAD (the Phy panel) + 300 MAD (blood test) + 220 MAD (chest Xray) )


Thank you Noga that's really helpful. When did you have your checks done - was it difficult to get an appointment? Could you do it all in one day?


----------



## Patience55

Noga said:


> Hello Patience,
> 
> Yes I applied for a PMV as well
> 
> And btw, I think the '' fiche anthropométrique " that it's required, at least that what I've did
> 
> Cheers


Hello Noga !

Thanks! where did you get your '' fiche anthropométrique " from? is it from the " prefecture de police= wilayat al amn" in your city or from somewhere else ? Because someone here in the forum has mentionned that the police check must be national (not local) ! 
Please if anyone knows anything about it, we would be grateful if you could share some info with us !

Thanks, your help is much appreciated


----------



## faith555

Patience55 said:


> Hello Noga !
> 
> Thanks! where did you get your '' fiche anthropométrique " from? is it from the " prefecture de police= wilayat al amn" in your city or from somewhere else ? Because someone here in the forum has mentionned that the police check must be national (not local) !
> Please if anyone knows anything about it, we would be grateful if you could share some info with us !
> 
> Thanks, your help is much appreciated


hi Patience ,

la fiche antro is theone that we get from the wilaya , and its more specifique and professional than the one that you will get from the court


----------



## Noga

al_ghazal said:


> Thank you Noga that's really helpful. When did you have your checks done - was it difficult to get an appointment? Could you do it all in one day?


Hey, I called the physical panel and I've got an appointment the day after, I've been there at 1pm and it was all done before 4 pm; people are friendly there  And the results were ready the day after;


----------



## Noga

Patience55 said:


> Hello Noga !
> 
> Thanks! where did you get your '' fiche anthropométrique " from? is it from the " prefecture de police= wilayat al amn" in your city or from somewhere else ? Because someone here in the forum has mentionned that the police check must be national (not local) !
> Please if anyone knows anything about it, we would be grateful if you could share some info with us !
> 
> Thanks, your help is much appreciated


Hello, well according to the mail I've received from the CO, I was asked to submit the: *original character certificate from the local authorities from Morocco (Extrait de la fiche anthropométrique issued by Direction générale de la sûreté nationale)
*

What's in bold is the mail I've received

Hope it will help


----------



## al_ghazal

Noga said:


> Hey, I called the physical panel and I've got an appointment the day after, I've been there at 1pm and it was all done before 4 pm; people are friendly there  And the results were ready the day after;


Choukran Bzaff Noga  You are so helpful. May I ask when you put in your application for the PMV? Have you had any progress yet?


----------



## Noga

al_ghazal said:


> Choukran Bzaff Noga  You are so helpful. May I ask when you put in your application for the PMV? Have you had any progress yet?


With pleasure 

I've applied for the PMV 23 October, and I did my phone interview 3 weeks after the submission, and was asked to do the medical examination by mail in the same day. I went to Rabat for that the last week, and now I'm just waiting...


----------



## al_ghazal

Noga said:


> With pleasure
> 
> I've applied for the PMV 23 October, and I did my phone interview 3 weeks after the submission, and was asked to do the medical examination by mail in the same day. I went to Rabat for that the last week, and now I'm just waiting...


Wow that is reassuring to see some progress so quickly! I am so happy for you and hope you receive a fast outcome. Did you get much notice behorehand of the interview? Was it via phone call? I hope my fiance and I see progress as quickly as you. We submitted exactly on month after you on the 23 of November.


----------



## Noga

al_ghazal said:


> Wow that is reassuring to see some progress so quickly! I am so happy for you and hope you receive a fast outcome. Did you get much notice behorehand of the interview? Was it via phone call? I hope my fiance and I see progress as quickly as you. We submitted exactly on month after you on the 23 of November.


I've been advised of the interview by mail a week before, and it was via phone call, it lasted about 20 min.

I'm sure you will have a response very soon inshallah

All the best


----------



## Patience55

Noga said:


> I've been advised of the interview by mail a week before, and it was via phone call, it lasted about 20 min.
> 
> I'm sure you will have a response very soon inshallah
> 
> All the best


Thanks a lot Noga !! that's super nice of you!! wish u all best for your application !

Cheers !


----------



## Patience55

faith555 said:


> hi Patience ,
> 
> la fiche antro is theone that we get from the wilaya , and its more specifique and professional than the one that you will get from the court


Thanks a lot Faith, I really appreciate your help !


----------



## lisa030

Hi all. I upload PMV300 visa and now i was going through the application and aaw the mistake i did. (In birth certificate detais)Instead of identification no i provided birth certificate no

WHAT TO DO KNOW??how to inform migration i did mistake??

PLEASE HELP


----------



## al_ghazal

Are you doing it on the ImmiAccount? If so click on the application with the mistake. Then you will see a box on the right that says 
Application	Received
View application status 
View application mailbox 
Update us
Applicant name
Sponsor name

Click on 'update us' and you will see an option of 'notification of incorrect answers' i think you should complete that form.


----------



## Patience55

*the 888 form/ certification*

Hello,

I have a question regarding the* 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application*.

I understood the conditions for the ceritfication in Austrlaia, but How about Morocco ?

To the the Moroccans who have applied for the PMV and have submitted the 888 statutory dclarations signed by moroccans, how did you certify it ? were they accepted by immi ?

I would be very grateful if you could help with that!

Many thanks in advance and good luck for all the applicants !


----------



## Mish

Moroccans don't need to do 888's as they are not legally binding for them.

When the Egyptians did ours the Australian embassy in Cairo just said to have it on a blank piece of paper and sign it with ID. I asked if it needed to be witnessed and they said no.


----------



## al_ghazal

Patience55 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question regarding the* 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application*.
> 
> I understood the conditions for the ceritfication in Austrlaia, but How about Morocco ?
> 
> To the the Moroccans who have applied for the PMV and have submitted the 888 statutory dclarations signed by moroccans, how did you certify it ? were they accepted by immi ?
> 
> I would be very grateful if you could help with that!
> 
> Many thanks in advance and good luck for all the applicants !


We didn't use the form 888 but got our Moroccan statements certified anyway (where you by the paper stamp then have the government authority affix the stamp and stamp (with ink!))


----------



## Patience55

Mish said:


> Moroccans don't need to do 888's as they are not legally binding for them.
> 
> When the Egyptians did ours the Australian embassy in Cairo just said to have it on a blank piece of paper and sign it with ID. I asked if it needed to be witnessed and they said no.


Hello Mish !!

Thanks for the reply, it is very helpful!
I have friends from other countries such as korea, south africa, algeria, moroccan resident in korea who want to witness our relationship,However it is a bit confusing, I dont know who are the ones have to notorize their form and who have to write a simple statement !
I would be grateful if you could provide me with some infromation about this!


----------



## Mish

Patience55 said:


> Hello Mish !!
> 
> Thanks for the reply, it is very helpful!
> I have friends from other countries such as korea, south africa, algeria, moroccan resident in korea who want to witness our relationship,However it is a bit confusing, I dont know who are the ones have to notorize their form and who have to write a simple statement !
> I would be grateful if you could provide me with some infromation about this!


The only ones that use form 888 and get it witnessed are Australian citizens and Australian permanent residents.

Everyone else used a blank piece of paper and Cairo embassy said they don't need to be witnessed.


----------



## umlogan

Hi Mish, how are you? 
Now iam on processing my second stage of my partner visa 801, i have now 309 and want to apply for 801. So i create my ImmiAccount and answered all the questions there but i dont find place for any attachment. 
2. What are the important evidences i have to submitte them as in the body mail, they said only 62 attachment? so how can i attach them and if i need to attach more how can i do it? thanks and have a good one


----------



## umlogan

sorry Mish Partner Visa subclass 100


----------



## Mish

You can't attach any documents until after you submit the form.

If you organise your attachments efficiently you shouldn't need to upload 60 documents but if you do the sponsor has a section for 60 more documents.

The evidence you need is the same as the 309 so joint bank statements, joint bills, joint travel etc.


----------



## umlogan

Thank u Mish for ur reply. When they sent me the email they didnt say when i have to submitt. How can i know the date i have to submitt my application? 
2. Do i have to attach our calls, vibers, WhatsApp and messages between me and my husband and our friends? Thanks and sorry for bothering u


----------



## Mish

The eligibility date is 2 years after you applied for the 309. They don't seem to say a deadline. I have seen people submit them almost a year late but I wouldn't be waiting that long. I wouldn't submit the docs more than 1 or 2 months after eligibility date.

You only need calls between you and your husband for periods that you were apart. In majority of circumstances that will be the period between when you got the 309 and when you arrived in Australia.

You don't need conversations between both of you and your friends.


----------



## al_ghazal

Hello Friends! 
Happy new year. I am hoping to revive this thread and get an update from anyone! So hard to figure out what's happening all the way in Cairo. 

No news from me, it's 6 weeks since I applied for PMV 300 so I guess I just have to be patient. I applied for visitor visa 600 almost a week ago so I hope I will at least be able to update on that soon. 

I hope everyone is enjoying the summer or at least finding more patience in 2017 than me


----------



## lisa030

al_ghazal said:


> Hello Friends!
> Happy new year. I am hoping to revive this thread and get an update from anyone! So hard to figure out what's happening all the way in Cairo.
> 
> No news from me, it's 6 weeks since I applied for PMV 300 so I guess I just have to be patient. I applied for visitor visa 600 almost a week ago so I hope I will at least be able to update on that soon.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying the summer or at least finding more patience in 2017 than me


Best of luck! Keep updating about ur visitor visa


----------



## Jennifer31

Patience is the key as it is a slow process 

We are currently in the process of completing the paper work for stage 2 of the visa for PR. It is all so tedious and hard to know if you are saying the right things or providing the right information. 

If anyone has some good tips let me know

Good luck al_ghazal


----------



## Mish

Hi Jennifer 
We have applied for the PR stage but still waiting. We have been waiting 7.5 months so far. Unfortunately the waiting time for the 801 is longer than the 100. 100 is around 10 months from eligibility date and 801 is 12 to 15 months.

I don't think that there is any right or wrong way you answer the questions. It is so time consuming putting all the evidence together.


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi Mish

Ours is for the sub class 100 so we will at least get the shorter waiting time, but it is still a ridiculous amount of time to wait.

I can understand the delays with the initial visa but cannot understand this being so slow except lack of personnel to process them.

I hope you get yours soon


----------



## Mish

I have a feeling apart from lack of people it is also due to visa fraud. PR stage is their last chance to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## Jennifer31

Ahhh... yes that makes sense and from what has been on the news lately it will get worse


----------



## lisa030

Hi guys 
I just wondering to know may you know contact of debtors of Australia government? I would like to know as to whether I have a debt to the Commonwealth. 
Thank u


----------



## al_ghazal

lisa030 said:


> Hi guys
> I just wondering to know may you know contact of debtors of Australia government? I would like to know as to whether I have a debt to the Commonwealth.
> Thank u


Hi Lisa
As far as I know there is not one central body that manages debts to the Commonwealth. You would have to contact the body or department that you think you might have a debt to and ask them directly. Such as Centrelink, Australian Taxation Authority, DIBP etc ....expect that it will be a frustrating process unless you have specific information available (case numbers etc) i don't think the call center staff would have come across many cold calls from debtors!!

Good luck I hope you can find the solution to your problem.


----------



## lisa030

al_ghazal said:


> Hi Lisa
> As far as I know there is not one central body that manages debts to the Commonwealth. You would have to contact the body or department that you think you might have a debt to and ask them directly. Such as Centrelink, Australian Taxation Authority, DIBP etc ....expect that it will be a frustrating process unless you have specific information available (case numbers etc) i don't think the call center staff would have come across many cold calls from debtors!!
> 
> Good luck I hope you can find the solution to your problem.


Thanks! The long story shortly is that once i was refused entry to Australia I didn't pay return air ticket. I contacted DIBP already and no debt. Might u have an idea which institution I have to ask??

Thank u


----------



## al_ghazal

lisa030 said:


> Thanks! The long story shortly is that once i was refused entry to Australia I didn't pay return air ticket. I contacted DIBP already and no debt. Might u have an idea which institution I have to ask??
> 
> Thank u


Hi Lisa
I think to be safe you should get this information from DIBP in writing.

If DIBP only told you on the phone you have no debt, write an email to them providing specific details about your identity and your inquiry about your possible debt due to being returned. I am pretty confident you will get a reply even if you don't receive it straight away. Hopefully they'll confirm that you have no debt!

You can write to this address: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/feedback-about-our-service

Otherwise just tick 'no' debt and hope for the best. Honestly I'm just speculating either way 

Good luck


----------



## lisa030

al_ghazal said:


> Hi Lisa
> I think to be safe you should get this information from DIBP in writing.
> 
> If DIBP only told you on the phone you have no debt, write an email to them providing specific details about your identity and your inquiry about your possible debt due to being returned. I am pretty confident you will get a reply even if you don't receive it straight away. Hopefully they'll confirm that you have no debt!
> 
> You can write to this address: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/feedback-about-our-service
> 
> Otherwise just tick 'no' debt and hope for the best. Honestly I'm just speculating either way
> 
> Good luck


Some weeks ago I emailed DIBP( [email protected]) provided all my details and reference no and got an emai there is no debt.

Just want to be sure if I contacted right institution OR is another body which administratives debts ( unpaid return air tickets)

Thank u!!!!!


----------



## al_ghazal

lisa030 said:


> Some weeks ago I emailed DIBP( [email protected]) provided all my details and reference no and got an emai there is no debt.
> 
> Just want to be sure if I contacted right institution OR is another body which administratives debts ( unpaid return air tickets)
> 
> Thank u!!!!!


Considering that I think you should be safe to say you do not have a debt especially since you have tried to establish otherwise. Good luck with your application let us know if anything progresses.


----------



## al_ghazal

Hello friends,

Even though I seem to be the only active poster in this thread I thought I'd keep the Egypt post flame alive and let everyone know tonight we received our 3 month tourist visa!   Even though we applied for 6 months we are beyond thrilled to have it approved (with a history of one refusal/one approval - high risk country). 

It also doesn't have no further stay condition applied...so there's an opportunity to extend  

I will continue to update with my PMV progress (none so far ) as it was really helpful for me to read over the old posts and timelines to share experiences. If anyone else is applying to Egypt office would love to share this journey with you! Please reply or message me privately. Good luck.


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi al_ghazal

It's unfortunate that there does not seem to be others in the waiting queue with you at the moment. We found this forum so helpful and supportive before and after our successful application.
We are now ready to submit the final stage for the PR 100 visa and I still come to this site for help and advice.
I wish you good luck in your application and hope it is through in record time!


----------



## Butterfly_Cairo

*In the same boat*



al_ghazal said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Even though I seem to be the only active poster in this thread I thought I'd keep the Egypt post flame alive and let everyone know tonight we received our 3 month tourist visa!   Even though we applied for 6 months we are beyond thrilled to have it approved (with a history of one refusal/one approval - high risk country).
> 
> It also doesn't have no further stay condition applied...so there's an opportunity to extend
> 
> I will continue to update with my PMV progress (none so far ) as it was really helpful for me to read over the old posts and timelines to share experiences. If anyone else is applying to Egypt office would love to share this journey with you! Please reply or message me privately. Good luck.


Hi al_ghazal 
I'm new here, and will be joining you in keeping this thread active! I have just applied for a 309 visa online, but processing will be in Cairo. 
In a few weeks, we are planning on applying for a 3-month visitor visa so I can go see my husband in Australia. I was so worried about the visa. You have no idea how relieved I felt when I read your post about getting your visitor visa granted. It gave me so much hope!


----------



## Mish

Butterfly_Cairo said:


> Hi al_ghazal
> I'm new here, and will be joining you in keeping this thread active! I have just applied for a 309 visa online, but processing will be in Cairo.
> In a few weeks, we are planning on applying for a 3-month visitor visa so I can go see my husband in Australia. I was so worried about the visa. You have no idea how relieved I felt when I read your post about getting your visitor visa granted. It gave me so much hope!


I see you are from Yemen. Just prepared that the 309 may take ages due to security checks. I am unsure if it differs for female and male applicants but we had a male applicant a few years ago that took 18 months to get the visa. I would assume males take longer for security checks but who knows.

I really just wanted to prepare you.


----------



## al_ghazal

Butterfly_Cairo said:


> Hi al_ghazal
> I'm new here, and will be joining you in keeping this thread active! I have just applied for a 309 visa online, but processing will be in Cairo.
> In a few weeks, we are planning on applying for a 3-month visitor visa so I can go see my husband in Australia. I was so worried about the visa. You have no idea how relieved I felt when I read your post about getting your visitor visa granted. It gave me so much hope!


Hi Butterfly Cairo and everyone 

I am glad my experience gave you hope. Have you submitted your tourist visa application yet? I hope you can receive it quickly! How is everything going, did you apply online?

Does anyone know if Cairo updates the status in the immiaccount to show 'assessment in progress'' generally? My tourist visa one never changed from received to finalised.... but it's a quick one to assess once they get around to looking at it I pressume.

It's frustrating to see my PMV300 still just sitting there.... It's been 3 months now, I wish I could have some indication of any progress. We have not submitted our medical so I know if they were really looking at it they might ask for that document. Everything else is there, translated and ready to go though.

I have actually emailed them to advise when my fiance is travelling to Australia on the tourist visa... but I didn't get a response. I also asked whether I was meant to update the address, even though it's only a temporary visit. No response...don't know whether to follow up.


----------



## Butterfly_Cairo

*Application Status on Immi*

Hi al_ghazal 

No we haven't submitted our visitor visa yet. We decided we will wait for a couple of months until we settle a few things before applying. Btw have you applied under the tourist stream or the family sponsored stream?

Everything is going well so far alhamdulillah. We lodged online from Cairo on the 2nd of Feb 2017. Medicals had already been done last month using 'My Health Declarations' and had already been cleared by DIBP. Biometrics and originals of Police certificates were provided on the 7th of Feb. Now we are bracing ourselves for the wait ahead 
How about you, has your fiance already provided his biodata and original PCC's?

Regarding the status update, I do not know about visitor visa's. But for my Partner visa, as soon as I lodged, it changed quickly to "Information Requested". Then once we uploaded all our supporting documents (we have lodged a complete application according to the Cairo checklist), it changed immediately from "Information Requested" to "Assessment in Progress".


----------



## Butterfly_Cairo

Mish said:


> I see you are from Yemen. Just prepared that the 309 may take ages due to security checks. I am unsure if it differs for female and male applicants but we had a male applicant a few years ago that took 18 months to get the visa. I would assume males take longer for security checks but who knows.
> 
> I really just wanted to prepare you.


Hi Mish 
Thank you for the heads up. Yes we are aware of that but are nevertheless hoping and praying that this will not be the case for us. Perhaps females are not as intensely scrutinized as you said, and also I am counting on the fact that I am a dual citizen of another non-high risk country, and I have not been residing in Yemen for the past 7 years..maybe that will help  inshallah


----------



## al_ghazal

Butterfly_Cairo said:


> Hi al_ghazal
> 
> No we haven't submitted our visitor visa yet. We decided we will wait for a couple of months until we settle a few things before applying. Btw have you applied under the tourist stream or the family sponsored stream?
> 
> Everything is going well so far alhamdulillah. We lodged online from Cairo on the 2nd of Feb 2017. Medicals had already been done last month using 'My Health Declarations' and had already been cleared by DIBP. Biometrics and originals of Police certificates were provided on the 7th of Feb. Now we are bracing ourselves for the wait ahead
> How about you, has your fiance already provided his biodata and original PCC's?
> 
> Regarding the status update, I do not know about visitor visa's. But for my Partner visa, as soon as I lodged, it changed quickly to "Information Requested". Then once we uploaded all our supporting documents (we have lodged a complete application according to the Cairo checklist), it changed immediately from "Information Requested" to "Assessment in Progress".


Thanks for providing me the explanation Butterfly_Cairo! Now it's just driving me a little more crazy because I don't understand why I never saw my status change to ''information requested'' or ''assessment in progress''!! I have submitted all the required documents except the health check, but we will get that next week inshallah. Maybe that's what will trigger the movement? Now I"m regretting we waited so long for it! But I didn't think it was recommended to get it straight away, plus it's inconvenient to travel to the panel physician, so we held off. The PCC and all the other things are provided though. They were all there since the beginning ....although I did upload the translations and the Form 80 a little later because I didn't realize (the form 80) was required and we had to wait a little for the translator!

Anyway all the best for us for a fast process. I am glad my fiance is arriving next week, because I need his company as a distraction. I'll let you know if I have any updates after the healthcheck is lodged and cleared (we don't have to do biometrics btw).


----------



## al_ghazal

Well even though I am not getting many replies I thought I will share my news for posterity....... I finally have an update on my PMV 300....My fiance arrived 2 weeks ago on the 3 month tourist visa. Well last Wednesday we finally got the first indication that our PMV300 was looked at and that was by way of email requesting us to send the original police check. I have spent all day Thursday and Friday sorting out the courier but it finally left Friday afternoon. It is arriving next Wednesday at Cairo post. I hadn't yet told Immigration but I did take the time to upload some other things to my application since I felt someone had at least opened the file. 

Well today we got an email telling us the visa is ready to be finalised and that my fiance should advise Cairo when he will be exiting Australia. We are looking at options now! Fingers crossed for us we are nearing the end after 4 months and 3 days. We are more than thrilled. 

I will keep everyone updated once we have completed the overseas travel.


----------



## Mish

Good news - Bali, Malaysia or Vanuatu are probably the 3 closest that don't require a pre approved visa.


----------



## al_ghazal

Thanks Mish. Looking at Indonesia and Malaysia right now. Will prob go Malaysia since flights are cheaper by the looks of it  
Feels very surreal today.


----------



## Butterfly_Cairo

wooow I am beyond THRILLED for you!! Many many congratulations!
I actually logged in specifically for the purpose of messaging you to see if there are any updates on your end. Have a wonderful life together and may the rest of us waiting also hear some good news soon


----------



## al_ghazal

Hey everyone thanks for the well wishes. We have the visa. We left the country today and received it not long after arrival. No contact from cairo except to request original police certificate and advise when leaving the country. We managed the whole process ourselves (no agent but help frome this forum!) We also never submitted the single status certificate although we did get one! Good luck to everyone going through this painful journey!! It's all worth it in the end we are both on such a high right now and can't wait to get married!!!


----------



## Mish

Congrats 

Piece of advice is get married and apply for the 820 sooner rather than later as the 801 waiting times keep going up and up.


----------



## Butterfly_Cairo

Many many congratulations to you both!! I'm very happy for you 
This was a very quick process indeed mashallah


----------



## Butterfly_Cairo

It seems our file has been passed on to a second CO. Is this the way they usually work?


----------



## Mish

Butterfly_Cairo said:


> It seems our file has been passed on to a second CO. Is this the way they usually work?


Only if the original one ia going on maternity leave/leaving the department/changing areas.

It could also be one case officer has a big case load too and the other one is helping her out.

Don't worry all the case officers seem nice.


----------



## al_ghazal

As you know I just had three contacts from Cairo...
1) request police check
2) request details on exiting Australia; and
3) visa grant

All of them were signed off by different people so maybe they all work together.


----------



## platinum

We have the Visa; it only took us 5 Weeks, Thanks everyone for the help and the constant updates. Luckily we didn't have to wait much and we never been contacted by DIBP for anything.


----------



## Mish

platinum said:


> We have the Visa; it only took us 5 Weeks, Thanks everyone for the help and the constant updates. Luckily we didn't have to wait much and we never been contacted by DIBP for anything.


Congrats!! Cairo embassy really has sped up. I wish they were that fast when we did the PMV.


----------



## platinum

Thanks Mish, we were really surprised for the quick outcome (in a good way)

one questions please and it may sound stupid, on my visa grant notice i saw my name written in lowercase letters which i think it's the way i wrote it when i applied, but it's capital letters on my passport. would be there any issues when i travel, what do you think?


----------



## Mish

platinum said:


> Thanks Mish, we were really surprised for the quick outcome (in a good way)
> 
> one questions please and it may sound stupid, on my visa grant notice i saw my name written in lowercase letters which i think it's the way i wrote it when i applied, but it's capital letters on my passport. would be there any issues when i travel, what do you think?


There are no stupid questions, it is always better to ask to be sure. It doesn't matter how it is written as long as the spelling is correct.


----------



## platinum

Mish said:


> There are no stupid questions, it is always better to ask to be sure. It doesn't matter how it is written as long as the spelling is correct.


Perfect. You guys are truly amazing, Thanks for all the help.


----------



## faith555

platinum said:


> Thanks Mish, we were really surprised for the quick outcome (in a good way)
> 
> one questions please and it may sound stupid, on my visa grant notice i saw my name written in lowercase letters which i think it's the way i wrote it when i applied, but it's capital letters on my passport. would be there any issues when i travel, what do you think?


Congrats bent or weld bladi  and welcome to the OZ land


----------



## platinum

faith555 said:


> Congrats bent or weld bladi  and welcome to the OZ land


Weld Bladk  Thanks, I'm looking forward to it. I probably won't travel until the end of Ramadan, family want me to spend the wholy month with them.


----------



## CCMS

My most recent PMV application in Cairo was granted today. It took just over 2 months.


----------



## Butterfly_Cairo

Mish said:


> Only if the original one ia going on maternity leave/leaving the department/changing areas.
> 
> It could also be one case officer has a big case load too and the other one is helping her out.
> 
> Don't worry all the case officers seem nice.


Inshallah, praying for the best. We weren't asked for any documents so hoping things are going smoothly.


----------



## Butterfly_Cairo

al_ghazal said:


> As you know I just had three contacts from Cairo...
> 1) request police check
> 2) request details on exiting Australia; and
> 3) visa grant
> 
> All of them were signed off by different people so maybe they all work together.


Yes I remembered you and the information you told me as soon as I saw the name of the second CO. Btw did the status of your IMMI account ever change?


----------



## Butterfly_Cairo

platinum said:


> We have the Visa; it only took us 5 Weeks, Thanks everyone for the help and the constant updates. Luckily we didn't have to wait much and we never been contacted by DIBP for anything.


Wow that was super fast mashallah! Many many congratulations!! 
Very happy for you all


----------



## Butterfly_Cairo

Great news from Cairo embassy, wow. Praying we will be next


----------



## Butterfly_Cairo

and indeed we're next .... Our 309 visa was granted today alhamdulillah!! 

Thank you everyone for sharing your experiences and providing much needed support throughout this journey


----------



## platinum

Butterfly_Cairo said:


> and indeed we're next .... Our 309 visa was granted today alhamdulillah!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing your experiences and providing much needed support throughout this journey


Congratulations!


----------



## mina G

*the first email of CO*

she asked for checklist of requested documents
she said i must respond within 28 days in writing (what she mean)
she said in the checklist attachment that i should attach the documents through immiAccount and don't email them. (( i have an immiaccount which i made for touristic visa from 1.5 years ,, is that ok or should i make another account ? what about reply in email for asking.

the requested documents
1-photographs taken with family and friends in different occasions including engagements photographs in church 》》》i sent her alot of photos in different occasions here in Egypt with my family and friends AND in Europe with her big brother but we didnt make engagementin church as my fiancee divorced civil not in church so we couldnt make the engagement in church,,, what should i do and tell her?

2-evidence of joint travel ( exit and entry stamps in both passports)》》》easy i will do it.

3-personal particulars for character assessment 》》》 she mean form 80 only for me ???

4- immigration health examinations 》》》》i knew from some ppl who have experience of marriage visa that these examinations requested when u grant the PMVisa oralmost done ,, what do think ?

the CO Called Yara .. what u know about her?

PLEASE ANYBODY REPLY AND HELP ME

pmv applied in march 2017
first respond from the embassy in july 2017


----------



## Mish

mina G said:


> she asked for checklist of requested documents
> she said i must respond within 28 days in writing (what she mean)
> she said in the checklist attachment that i should attach the documents through immiAccount and don't email them. (( i have an immiaccount which i made for touristic visa from 1.5 years ,, is that ok or should i make another account ? what about reply in email for asking.
> 
> the requested documents
> 1-photographs taken with family and friends in different occasions including engagements photographs in church 》》》i sent her alot of photos in different occasions here in Egypt with my family and friends AND in Europe with her big brother but we didnt make engagementin church as my fiancee divorced civil not in church so we couldnt make the engagement in church,,, what should i do and tell her?
> 
> 2-evidence of joint travel ( exit and entry stamps in both passports)》》》easy i will do it.
> 
> 3-personal particulars for character assessment 》》》 she mean form 80 only for me ???
> 
> 4- immigration health examinations 》》》》i knew from some ppl who have experience of marriage visa that these examinations requested when u grant the PMVisa oralmost done ,, what do think ?
> 
> the CO Called Yara .. what u know about her?
> 
> PLEASE ANYBODY REPLY AND HELP ME
> 
> pmv applied in march 2017
> first respond from the embassy in july 2017


She means that you need to action the request by supplying the requested information/documents within 28 days.

How did you apply? If you did not apply online then you can't submit the documents through the immi account, you will need to contact your case officer to see if she wants you to email them (there will be a size limit) or have them delivered/dropped off at the embassy.

1/ Tell her the truth to why you have no engagement photos.

3/ The form 80 is for you only.

4/ Health request does not mean it is almost done. My husband got the request to do his at the beginning and it took a further 9 months to finalise the visa application. It is really just a formality them asking for it and it doesn't mean anything at all. It may be granted soon or it may still be awhile.


----------



## mina G

no i didnt apply online ,,, i went to the embassy 
1- how to send form 80 to her if she asked me to attach in the immiaccount ?
2- where should i make the health examinations and how much it costs?

it was an engagment proposal in january in egypt 
with my brother, relatives and friends as my parents are deceased and my other brothers in usa 
and her family in lebanon traveling australia in the same days that is why we traveled to her bigbrother(herfamily master in europe)after my fiancee came to egypt. and i attached the photos in emails in march 2017 after they told me they can not take a flash memory usb with the photos in the embassy appointment
by the way i just back from singapore and malaysia with her which i will send photos for her
and i applied for australian dental examinations and i have the reciept of it
3- (should i sent the reciept and emails of australian dental embasssy)
4- Does it support my situation or make it worse?


----------



## mina G

Mish said:


> She means that you need to action the request by supplying the requested information/documents within 28 days.
> 
> How did you apply? If you did not apply online then you can't submit the documents through the immi account, you will need to contact your case officer to see if she wants you to email them (there will be a size limit) or have them delivered/dropped off at the embassy.
> 
> 1/ Tell her the truth to why you have no engagement photos.
> 
> 3/ The form 80 is for you only.
> 
> 4/ Health request does not mean it is almost done. My husband got the request to do his at the beginning and it took a further 9 months to finalise the visa application. It is really just a formality them asking for it and it doesn't mean anything at all. It may be granted soon or it may still be awhile.


no i didnt apply online ,,, i went to the embassy 
1- how to send form 80 to her if she asked me to attach in the immiaccount ?
2- where should i make the health examinations and how much it costs?

it was an engagment proposal in january in egypt 
with my brother, relatives and friends as my parents are deceased and my other brothers in usa 
and her family in lebanon traveling australia in the same days that is why we traveled to her bigbrother(herfamily master in europe)after my fiancee came to egypt. and i attached the photos in emails in march 2017 after they told me they can not take a flash memory usb with the photos in the embassy appointment
by the way i just back from singapore and malaysia with her which i will send photos for her
and i applied for australian dental examinations and i have the reciept of it
3- (should i sent the reciept and emails of australian dental embasssy)
4- Does it support my situation or make it worse?


----------



## Mish

mina G said:


> no i didnt apply online ,,, i went to the embassy
> 1- how to send form 80 to her if she asked me to attach in the immiaccount ?
> 2- where should i make the health examinations and how much it costs?
> 
> it was an engagment proposal in january in egypt
> with my brother, relatives and friends as my parents are deceased and my other brothers in usa
> and her family in lebanon traveling australia in the same days that is why we traveled to her bigbrother(herfamily master in europe)after my fiancee came to egypt. and i attached the photos in emails in march 2017 after they told me they can not take a flash memory usb with the photos in the embassy appointment
> by the way i just back from singapore and malaysia with her which i will send photos for her
> and i applied for australian dental examinations and i have the reciept of it
> 3- (should i sent the reciept and emails of australian dental embasssy)
> 4- Does it support my situation or make it worse?


You will need to email the case officer and ask her if you can email the form 80 or you need to bring it to the embassy.

They should send you a referral for for the health examination. When my husband did it, it was 500EGP but it most likely more expensive now.

I would not attach the Australian dental examination as it can make it look that you are coming to Australia for a job and your relationship is not genuine. In addition, the visa is about your relationship only.


----------



## mina G

Mish said:


> You will need to email the case officer and ask her if you can email the form 80 or you need to bring it to the embassy.
> 
> They should send you a referral for for the health examination. When my husband did it, it was 500EGP but it most likely more expensive now.
> 
> I would not attach the Australian dental examination as it can make it look that you are coming to Australia for a job and your relationship is not genuine. In addition, the visa is about your relationship only.


Our relationship is genuine as we travel together alot to see each other every afew months and i put these evidence 
but i want to say that i must do my dental job qualificaion exams in australia which will support me for good life for me and my partner and fianancial support as iamt he man and i should work for my family when i will be in australia.

what is your opinion ? does it affect positive or negativefor my PMV ?

can i apply for touristic visa in next months if the PMV took along time ?


----------



## Mish

mina G said:


> Our relationship is genuine as we travel together alot to see each other every afew months and i put these evidence
> but i want to say that i must do my dental job qualificaion exams in australia which will support me for good life for me and my partner and fianancial support as iamt he man and i should work for my family when i will be in australia.
> 
> what is your opinion ? does it affect positive or negativefor my PMV ?
> 
> can i apply for touristic visa in next months if the PMV took along time ?


The visa is about your relationship *not* about your working qualifications.

You can apply for a tourist visa but the changes of having one approved is not high compared to countries like the USA/UK etc.

Btw .... 5 months is not a long time for a PMV, it is a short time.


----------



## GardenCity

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any experience about if there is a minimum amount of time that a couple should be in a marriage before applying through the Cairo office? We have all the evidence however someone advised us that we risk getting refused because our relationship and marriage has only been a few short months..

I know PMV's are getting granted, but the 100/300 partner visa might have slightly different expectations.


----------



## Mish

It is all to do with evidence and every case is different. It is how you present the case.


----------



## GardenCity

Thanks Mish


----------



## faith555

GardenCity said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience about if there is a minimum amount of time that a couple should be in a marriage before applying through the Cairo office? We have all the evidence however someone advised us that we risk getting refused because our relationship and marriage has only been a few short months..
> 
> I know PMV's are getting granted, but the 1
> 
> 00/300 partner visa might have slightly different expectations.


 We applied only 3 Months after getting married and my visa was approved in 5 Months , so as mish said its all about your proofs
and good luck


----------



## al_ghazal

GardenCity said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience about if there is a minimum amount of time that a couple should be in a marriage before applying through the Cairo office? We have all the evidence however someone advised us that we risk getting refused because our relationship and marriage has only been a few short months..
> 
> I know PMV's are getting granted, but the 100/300 partner visa might have slightly different expectations.


My friends timeline - Married in July, applied in December, granted in May. Not the best evidence, they were both interviewed (separate occasions) and more form 888 was demanded (they couldn't provide). Still granted in the end though, so there is hope!


----------



## GardenCity

Thank you everyone,

that is incredibly helpful and also reassuring.

I was also wondering if any of you know of any couples that have been recently granted where the sponsor is the female and the applicant is male? I am concerned they might scrutinise us more because of that. Please tell me that is silly and I am being a worry wart!! 

Also, how much evidence did you all provide in relation to your relationships with each others families/parents? Did you have to show extensive relationships with both sets of parents? We are closer to one side of our family than the other inlaws ...... I have been told that they really do scrutinise family relationships.. is that always the case? It is very common in Egypt that parents have some reluctance around their sons marrying foreigners... do you think the CO's understand this? Again, does anyone know anyone who has had a similar experience with this?


----------



## Mish

zayalhwa said:


> I am now processing documents to apply for the Partner Visa 309
> my house rent contract without a stamp,
> I downloaded the lease form from internet and signed it from the owner with photo IDs for me and my wife, with all the details.
> Is it enough ?
> I could not write a rent contract at a rental office because I live in Saudi Arabia and not allow to write my wife name in the lease.


I replied to your thread, but I will reply here too, incase anyone needs it in the future:

Which embassy are you applying through?

The embassy that processes Saudi Arabian applications would be aware of the cultural aspect and what you can and can't get in Saudi Arabia. It is the same as Cairo embassy is familiar with the Egyptian culture ie. very cash orientated.

So the lease agreement is signed by the owner of the property? It should be enough showing that your live together, however make sure that it includes when you and your wife started living together in the property.

Just make sure that you have enough evidence for all the other categories as the lease is only one piece of evidence for the visa application.


----------



## Wahashtini

Hi. I hope this is posting to the correct place! 

I am brand new to the forum - hi  - but not to the visa application process. My fiance and I applied for a Prospective Marriage Visa in May 2017. Firstly I would like to say thankyou to all here who have shared their story as it has definitely helped so much! For our application, we did not engage an agent although we had two consultations with one just for some feedback and advice.
I thought I would share our story/process and maybe I will be lucky to get some advice from people here with a couple of questions I have.

Met my fiance in Egypt, April 2008
Started relationship, April 2013
Applied for PMV, May 17, 2017. NB We front loaded as much as we could. We also included a recent Police Check that had expired at the time of application but we included it anyway.
Request for Biometrics, Form 80, Single Certificate and Health Check within 28 days from July 3. Also at this time we received a request for a face to face interview for my fiance in Cairo to be conducted on July 17. He had to travel to Cairo for this.
July 17, 2017 -interview conducted and, to the best of my fiance's knowledge, it went well. They did not ask what our plan would be if the visa was declined which surprised me.
January 22, 2018 - Request for updated Police Check.

The recent request for an updated Police Check caused us to get all excited so I have been scouring the forum to see if this pattern has been the same for others and if it might mean the visa decision will be soon. 

The embassy did not ask us to send the Original police certificate by post. We just scanned it as with all the other documents. I noticed for the embassy, the police check stays valid for 12 months but do they allow you to leave the country during this 12 months or do they make you renew again before you can fly?

I also thought it quite unusual that my fiance had his interview so soon after the application was submitted - just 8 weeks! 

My fiance's health check is due to expire mid July and I was wondering if it is common that they let the process go beyond this and if many applicants have to do their health check again. We were asked to do his so early!!! so it doesnt seem right that they will let the process go to the point where he has to do it again. Why not ask for it after a few months in that case?

In all the correspondence we have had, at no stage is the name of a case officer indicated. We just get first names, no surname and it changes from letter to letter.

Thanks for taking the time to read our story. So keen to hear from someone. Even if its to ask me for advice - the agent we consulted said we had an amazing application.

Regards W.


----------



## Mish

Wahashtini said:


> Hi. I hope this is posting to the correct place!
> 
> I am brand new to the forum - hi  - but not to the visa application process. My fiance and I applied for a Prospective Marriage Visa in May 2017. Firstly I would like to say thankyou to all here who have shared their story as it has definitely helped so much! For our application, we did not engage an agent although we had two consultations with one just for some feedback and advice.
> I thought I would share our story/process and maybe I will be lucky to get some advice from people here with a couple of questions I have.
> 
> Met my fiance in Egypt, April 2008
> Started relationship, April 2013
> Applied for PMV, May 17, 2017. NB We front loaded as much as we could. We also included a recent Police Check that had expired at the time of application but we included it anyway.
> Request for Biometrics, Form 80, Single Certificate and Health Check within 28 days from July 3. Also at this time we received a request for a face to face interview for my fiance in Cairo to be conducted on July 17. He had to travel to Cairo for this.
> July 17, 2017 -interview conducted and, to the best of my fiance's knowledge, it went well. They did not ask what our plan would be if the visa was declined which surprised me.
> January 22, 2018 - Request for updated Police Check.
> 
> The recent request for an updated Police Check caused us to get all excited so I have been scouring the forum to see if this pattern has been the same for others and if it might mean the visa decision will be soon.
> 
> The embassy did not ask us to send the Original police certificate by post. We just scanned it as with all the other documents. I noticed for the embassy, the police check stays valid for 12 months but do they allow you to leave the country during this 12 months or do they make you renew again before you can fly?
> 
> I also thought it quite unusual that my fiance had his interview so soon after the application was submitted - just 8 weeks!
> 
> My fiance's health check is due to expire mid July and I was wondering if it is common that they let the process go beyond this and if many applicants have to do their health check again. We were asked to do his so early!!! so it doesnt seem right that they will let the process go to the point where he has to do it again. Why not ask for it after a few months in that case?
> 
> In all the correspondence we have had, at no stage is the name of a case officer indicated. We just get first names, no surname and it changes from letter to letter.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read our story. So keen to hear from someone. Even if its to ask me for advice - the agent we consulted said we had an amazing application.
> 
> Regards W.


Welcome to the forum  - cool name btw.

We don't get alot of applicants from Cairo anymore, so please when you do get approved come back and update us.

It is very normal for Cairo to interview no long after lodging. My husband when he applied back in 2013 he was interviewed after 4 months.

As we haven't had many applicants the last year or 2 it is hard to know what their time frame is for decisions for Egyptian applicants but for awhile they were 9.5 months like clockwork and then after awhile they were around 8-8.5 months. Hopefully you get a decision by the end of February (that would be around 9.5 months), however global processing times are longer, so without recent decisions it is hard to say (sorry I don't have better news).

They do have the discretion to extend the medicals, but Cairo do ask for medicals pretty early, as in the day people apply.

Leaving the country does not affect the police check.

Has your fiance lived anywhere else apart from Egypt? As that may slow down the processing.


----------



## Wahashtini

Thankyou for replying Mish!
No, he has not been out of Egypt so that's good! I didn't know they could extend the medical.
Yes I have noticed a slow down on the posts in the Cairo Waiting Room.
I was wondering if the massive price increase has caused the reduction in visa applications. I cant help but think the massive cost now actually places even more of a burden on the case officers to get it right. 
I see they have amended the current processing time (as notified on our immi account) to 12 - 14 months. So its reducing somewhat. Again maybe because the applications have reduced since the price rise.
I must say, it is quite amazing how this whole process is intentionally kept such a mystery. I'm not used to not having a single clue about anything let alone my future.


----------



## Mish

Wahashtini said:


> Thankyou for replying Mish!
> No, he has not been out of Egypt so that's good! I didn't know they could extend the medical.
> Yes I have noticed a slow down on the posts in the Cairo Waiting Room.
> I was wondering if the massive price increase has caused the reduction in visa applications. I cant help but think the massive cost now actually places even more of a burden on the case officers to get it right.
> I see they have amended the current processing time (as notified on our immi account) to 12 - 14 months. So its reducing somewhat. Again maybe because the applications have reduced since the price rise.
> I must say, it is quite amazing how this whole process is intentionally kept such a mystery. I'm not used to not having a single clue about anything let alone my future.


The most frustrating thing I found after the waiting time was the standard replies. The case officers replies were very generic and she never gave away anything. The embassies have all now moved away from single case officers and they seem to h.ave the cases allocated to teams instead.

Did your fiance provide his military exemption as well?

If you haven't already done it already just supply some more evidence during the processing times for example: visits to Egypt, communication while apart.


----------



## Wahashtini

Yes the military exemption was front loaded  That's the kind of thing that this forum has help us to know! Since the application was submitted we have added photos of us shopping for the wedding dress in Cairo and also shopping for invitations - we had 100 printed with our engagement portrait. I have also taken out health insurance for him and uploaded the documentation for that. I know that its a long shot the visa will be granted during the insurance's validity but it cant hurt.
We have made lots of arrangements for the wedding and we are writing our own vows....just working out how best to submit that kind of info. Our date for the wedding is July 2 but we knew we might have to move that date back.


----------



## Wahashtini

Oh Mish. Such great news. We got our PMV today! Thanks so much not just for your advice with the recent questions but for the whole forum. 
Wx


----------



## Mish

Wahashtini said:


> Oh Mish. Such great news. We got our PMV today! Thanks so much not just for your advice with the recent questions but for the whole forum.
> Wx


That is great news! It is great to see their processing times are still the same even years later.

Just make sure he has the visa grant notice printed as they may want to see it at Cairo airport (or whichever one he flies out of in Egypt) and Abu Dhabi/Dubai airport.


----------



## Wahashtini

THanks Mish! Yes we will have 5 copies of the documents with us. Just in case one of the check points decide to keep it which I've read about here somewhere. I would like to reiterate that I am happy to give anyone else help in the future. Hamdulila. Shukran gazeelan. 
W


----------



## thunderland87

Hello guys ,im pretty new here as well .im an Egyptian citizen , i met my Australian wife last month ,we did the islamic marriage and we lived together for 5 weeks .
we are planning to apply for partner visa (309/100) when she visit again and do the court marriage ,but right now i would like to apply for 3 months visitor visa to go spend sometime with her and her family .any advices ??


----------



## Aussie83

thunderland87 said:


> Hello guys ,im pretty new here as well .im an Egyptian citizen , i met my Australian wife last month ,we did the islamic marriage and we lived together for 5 weeks .
> we are planning to apply for partner visa (309/100) when she visit again and do the court marriage ,but right now i would like to apply for 3 months visitor visa to go spend sometime with her and her family .any advices ??


to be honest first up would have to recommend not going ahead with the court marriage as you would have virtually no chance of a 309/100 visa approval and it would eliminate what may be the best visa option for you. 
a tourist visa would be the way to go, the 2 main things you will need to prove are funds for the trip and intent to return.


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> Hello guys ,im pretty new here as well .im an Egyptian citizen , i met my Australian wife last month ,we did the islamic marriage and we lived together for 5 weeks .
> we are planning to apply for partner visa (309/100) when she visit again and do the court marriage ,but right now i would like to apply for 3 months visitor visa to go spend sometime with her and her family .any advices ??


Do you live in Egypt? The chances of an Egyptian male gwtting a tourist visa are very slim, even moreso because you have an Australian partner.

I would not recommend getting married legally unless your partner can spend atleast 3 months with you to gather evidence. The Cairo embassy is very strict on partner visas even moreso a spouse visa.

Is your partner Muslim and did simeone come with her when you met her?


----------



## thunderland87

Mish said:


> Do you live in Egypt? The chances of an Egyptian male gwtting a tourist visa are very slim, even moreso because you have an Australian partner.
> 
> I would not recommend getting married legally unless your partner can spend atleast 3 months with you to gather evidence. The Cairo embassy is very strict on partner visas even moreso a spouse visa.
> 
> Is your partner Muslim and did simeone come with her when you met her?


Thank's for replying Mish.
Yes i live in Egypt.
yes ,she is Muslim , and she came alone .
so ,from your experience ,what is the best route for us to go ?


----------



## thunderland87

Aussie83 said:


> to be honest first up would have to recommend not going ahead with the court marriage as you would have virtually no chance of a 309/100 visa approval and it would eliminate what may be the best visa option for you.
> .


Thank you for replying!
would you please clear it up more for me, why shouldn't we hit the court now ? is it because we didn't spend enough time together ? 
and if this is the best visa option for me, what measures should i follow to not waste it ..thank you!


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> Thank's for replying Mish.
> Yes i live in Egypt.
> yes ,she is Muslim , and she came alone .
> so ,from your experience ,what is the best route for us to go ?


Prospective marriage visa (subclass 300) is the best route to go.

When my husband applied for his PMV we werw advised not to get married unless you can live together for atleast 3 months after marriage. This is due to the amoint of evisence that is required for a 309/100 and fhat the Australian Embassy in Cairo is very strict. The PMV has alot less requirements (have met in person amd marry within 9 months of arrival.in Australia).

Have you talked to her parents and do you have her parents (most importantly her father's) permission to marry. This is something thay the embassy will look at because she is Muslim and to marry you should have the permission - a friend of mine who is Muslim her father wrote a statement to show thst he supported the marriage. They applied for a PMV as well amd married in Australia.

The embassy will probably imterview you as well and ask alot of questions to help them make sure the relationship is genuine.

What is your occupation? Depending on your occupation you may be able to apply for a akilled visa which would be alot easier.


----------



## thunderland87

Mish said:


> Prospective marriage visa (subclass 300) is the best route to go.
> 
> When my husband applied for his PMV we werw advised not to get married unless you can live together for atleast 3 months after marriage. This is due to the amoint of evisence that is required for a 309/100 and fhat the Australian Embassy in Cairo is very strict. The PMV has alot less requirements (have met in person amd marry within 9 months of arrival.in Australia).
> 
> Have you talked to her parents and do you have her parents (most importantly her father's) permission to marry. This is something thay the embassy will look at because she is Muslim and to marry you should have the permission - a friend of mine who is Muslim her father wrote a statement to show thst he supported the marriage. They applied for a PMV as well amd married in Australia.
> 
> The embassy will probably imterview you as well and ask alot of questions to help them make sure the relationship is genuine.
> 
> What is your occupation? Depending on your occupation you may be able to apply for a akilled visa which would be alot easier.


Thank you for replying !
i see that PMV is less hassle ,but will i be paying again when applying for marriage visa in Aus ? i read it says will be reduced fees but how much ? 
my wife is a revert , her dad isn't in the picture since she was a kid .her mom is in touch but not Muslim Either , and she approved our marriage ,but not in a written way ,and she would like to write an invitation letter for me to visit them .
I'm a Dentist by profession , but it's actually way more hassle to go thru the skilled visa thing .


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> Thank you for replying !
> i see that PMV is less hassle ,but will i be paying again when applying for marriage visa in Aus ? i read it says will be reduced fees but how much ?
> my wife is a revert , her dad isn't in the picture since she was a kid .her mom is in touch but not Muslim Either , and she approved our marriage ,but not in a written way ,and she would like to write an invitation letter for me to visit them .
> I'm a Dentist by profession , but it's actually way more hassle to go thru the skilled visa thing .


The reduced fee is about $1145 from memory.

The thing you need to look at is it not just about cost it is about if the visa will be approved.

Question for you: do you have a joint bank account? Do you send her money in Australia to support her? Do you have joint bills?

Those are just some of the things they will be looking at.

If you want to work as a dentist in Australia you would need to get your qualification validated anyway. Also you would get PR straight up.

Partner visas are also alot of work with alot of evidence. If you search the forum you will see the evidence that people provide.

One of the migration agents on this forum (CCMS) actually recommends the PMV for people lodging at the Cairo embassy due to how strict they are.

To have a success 309 visa your wife would need to live with you in Egypt for a couple of months prior to lodging the application and you need to gather enough evidence.

At the moment 5 weeks is not a long time - we had more than that and did a PMV.


----------



## thunderland87

Mish said:


> The reduced fee is about $1145 from memory.
> 
> The thing you need to look at is it not just about cost it is about if the visa will be approved.
> 
> Question for you: do you have a joint bank account? Do you send her money in Australia to support her? Do you have joint bills?
> 
> Those are just some of the things they will be looking at.
> 
> If you want to work as a dentist in Australia you would need to get your qualification validated anyway. Also you would get PR straight up.
> 
> Partner visas are also alot of work with alot of evidence. If you search the forum you will see the evidence that people provide.
> 
> One of the migration agents on this forum (CCMS) actually recommends the PMV for people lodging at the Cairo embassy due to how strict they are.
> 
> To have a success 309 visa your wife would need to live with you in Egypt for a couple of months prior to lodging the application and you need to gather enough evidence.
> 
> At the moment 5 weeks is not a long time - we had more than that and did a PMV.


Thank you Mish.
well ,i do agree with you ,cost isn't every thing,but yeah ,doesnt seem to be too much more money in the sake of less hassle and evidence.
- regarding the joint account , we didn't have one in Egypt , not sure if it's allowed in Egyptian banks, i'll have to check , but she added me to her bank , yet i still need to go to australia first and activate it .
we didnt have joint bills ,since we didnt stay much together , also i didnt send her money yet..but are those required for PMV as well as Partner visa ?
so i guess we are willing to try the visitor visa first - as she prefer- , and if it didn't work , we will most probably start the PMV .
any advice for both ?


----------



## thunderland87

zayalhwa said:


> Hi
> I want to advise you, first you must know that Australia partner visa very difficult and very expensive, whatever, stop to think about partner visa now, first you need to make marriage certificate at court, and start to live with your wife since this time, try to live 5 or 6 months then you can make a good evidence, there are 5 criteria for partner visa, don't underestimate them.
> Read more and more and start to collect the evidence every day.


thank you !
what if my wife can not come to visit and spend time with me again ?
she has a court issue with her son ,that she cant leave him behind and he can not travel as well at the moment ,not before a year at least.


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> Thank you Mish.
> well ,i do agree with you ,cost isn't every thing,but yeah ,doesnt seem to be too much more money in the sake of less hassle and evidence.
> - regarding the joint account , we didn't have one in Egypt , not sure if it's allowed in Egyptian banks, i'll have to check , but she added me to her bank , yet i still need to go to australia first and activate it .
> we didnt have joint bills ,since we didnt stay much together , also i didnt send her money yet..but are those required for PMV as well as Partner visa ?
> so i guess we are willing to try the visitor visa first - as she prefer- , and if it didn't work , we will most probably start the PMV .
> any advice for both ?


The changes of a visitor visa working are very slim, but you never know you may be one of the few lucky ones. If you can't get a tourist visa for Australia you can meet in Bali, Malaysia or Hong Kong which are visa free for Egyptians. Otherwise there is Phuket which is an easy visa.

If you went a skilled visa, that is half the price of a partner visa and you get PR straight up. It will also be easier.

If you don't do a skilled visa you still need to get your degree recognised to be able to be a dentist in Australia. However, a lot of employers don't like to employ professionals that are on temporary visas.

It may take time to do everything for the skilled visa but so does the partner visa application - gathering all the documents, scanning etc. Partner visas required a lot of evidence.

The requirements for financial, household etc (sending money, joint bank account, joint bills) are all things that they look for in a spouse visa, not the PMV.


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> thank you !
> what if my wife can not come to visit and spend time with me again ?
> she has a court issue with her son ,that she cant leave him behind and he can not travel as well at the moment ,not before a year at least.


Is your wife divorced? Just wanted to check since you mentioned court issues with her son.

What happened when she visited you for 5 weeks? Did she bring her son with her or did she leave him behind?


----------



## thunderland87

Mish said:


> Is your wife divorced? Just wanted to check since you mentioned court issues with her son.
> 
> What happened when she visited you for 5 weeks? Did she bring her son with her or did she leave him behind?


no she wasnt married before .she left her son back with her family .
when she came back ,she found that the police took him through social workers or something like that claiming that she abandoned him , she had to go to court to get him back .so probably now they won't let him travel until court is done which take long time - she says prob a year - , also because he just started school., and she can't leave him behind again now..so the only way for us i guess is i try the visitor visa ,but im not sure if that court thing will be enough evidence for them, that they can't travel ,beside him being in school ? ..and if denied visitor visa, we will just do PMV ,since we can't meet again outside of Aus ? but also will this be enough proof to them ?!


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> no she wasnt married before .she left her son back with her family .
> when she came back ,she found that the police took him through social workers or something like that claiming that she abandoned him , she had to go to court to get him back .so probably now they won't let him travel until court is done which take long time - she says prob a year - , also because he just started school., and she can't leave him behind again now..so the only way for us i guess is i try the visitor visa ,but im not sure if that court thing will be enough evidence for them, that they can't travel ,beside him being in school ? ..and if denied visitor visa, we will just do PMV ,since we can't meet again outside of Aus ? but also will this be enough proof to them ?!


I think the stuff with her son will go against you for a visitor visa because it shows reasons for you to not to return to Egypt.

For the PMV you can write why you don't meet up.


----------



## Wahashtini

Hello Mish and fellow forum folk! My fiance arrives in Australia in 3 days now. We will have to begin the second stage of the visa process and I was wondering if there was a special thread or area here that people discuss this process? I don't want to be posting in the wrong area.
Warm regards


----------



## Mia_Mia

thunderland87 said:


> Hello guys ,im pretty new here as well .im an Egyptian citizen , i met my Australian wife last month ,we did the islamic marriage and we lived together for 5 weeks .
> we are planning to apply for partner visa (309/100) when she visit again and do the court marriage ,but right now i would like to apply for 3 months visitor visa to go spend sometime with her and her family .any advices ??


Anyone who does the 309 (Married or Defacto) needs to have lived with someone for at least 12 months and show proof of this in various ways. I don't get why you would meet someone and marry them in 5 weeks then apply for 309 - this is probably why your embassy is really strict. Couples who marry and apply immediately often get rejected or if it looks genuine with evidence need to wait out the months. Wait over a year for 309 to apply with a legal marriage or as advised by many do the PMV - Prospective. Chances it looks a lot better that way and doesn't need the 12 months living together requirement.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

It's not a 12 month living together requirement, it's a de facto requirement.


----------



## Mia_Mia

Skybluebrewer said:


> It's not a 12 month living together requirement, it's a de facto requirement.


This is understood. The marriage doesn't give a stronger sense of evidence and this can also go against one if they hurry to do the 309 soon after their wedding.


----------



## Mish

Wahashtini said:


> Hello Mish and fellow forum folk! My fiance arrives in Australia in 3 days now. We will have to begin the second stage of the visa process and I was wondering if there was a special thread or area here that people discuss this process? I don't want to be posting in the wrong area.
> Warm regards


The next part is the 820/801, 801 is what is referred to as the second stage. Referring to the 820 as the second stage may confuse some people (just so that you know). There is an 820 waiting room and this for people also that do not hold a PMV. The waiting thread is: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/38930-820-temporary-onshore-waiting-room.html


----------



## Wahashtini

Thankyou Mish


----------



## thunderland87

thank you all for the advice.
we finally decided to go through the PMV ,just have some questions if you can help me ..
** should we state that we had a religious marriage (not legal) and attach pics from that ceremony ,or - as been told by MA - this might get misunderstood as a real marriage and get denied as being not qualified for pmv .

** what are the basic requirements for PMV to be approved ? i understand that partner visa needs lots of proofs ..but is 5 weeks together enough proof to apply for PMV ? what kind of proofs i need to attach to my application?

** do you suggest to lodge the application through a MA or lawyer ,or it won't do any difference ?

** im sending the arabic documents to AUS to be translated , do i need to mail the actual papers to the translator or scanned copies are enough ?

* also im planning to apply for a visitor visa ,right after the pmv application.


----------



## Mish

- don't say religious marriage otherwise they may misunderstand.

- you need to marry within 9 months of the grant and have met in person. You need proof of you being together, contact while apart. If you didn't stay at your place in Egypt and rented a flat then show the rental contract etc.

- registered migration agent. Make sure they are registered

- you can save yourself the cost of postage etc and get them translated in Egypt. The Australian embassy in Cairo have a list of translators they recommend.


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi Thunderland

We used an MA for my husbands visa. She is an Australian with an office in Cairo. I am happy to pass on her details if you are interested. 
She has a 100% success rate and will be very direct and honest with you.


----------



## thunderland87

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi Thunderland
> 
> We used an MA for my husbands visa. She is an Australian with an office in Cairo. I am happy to pass on her details if you are interested.
> She has a 100% success rate and will be very direct and honest with you.


yes ,please , i'd really appreciate that.
is she registered ?
if i may ask ,did you do partner or pmv?


----------



## Jennifer31

thunderland87 said:


> yes ,please , i'd really appreciate that.
> is she registered ?
> if i may ask ,did you do partner or pmv?


Yes she is registered. We got a partner visa. I had been living in Egypt for 3 years with him - religious marriage not Civil. We were regarded as de facto under Australian law and applied as such.

Deborah will give you a free assessment and will tell you directly if she cannot help you.

Here is her website and I would suggest emailing her to outline your situation as that is what she prefers.

http://www.deborahlaws.com.au

Good luck


----------



## thunderland87

Mish said:


> - don't say religious marriage otherwise they may misunderstand.
> 
> - you need to marry within 9 months of the grant and have met in person. You need proof of you being together, contact while apart. If you didn't stay at your place in Egypt and rented a flat then show the rental contract etc.
> 
> - registered migration agent. Make sure they are registered
> 
> - you can save yourself the cost of postage etc and get them translated in Egypt. The Australian embassy in Cairo have a list of translators they recommend.


thank you Mish for the advice ,i tried look for translation services on the embassy website but couldn't such info ,,would u please provide a link or such, or should i contact the embassy and ask them.
thank you!


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> thank you Mish for the advice ,i tried look for translation services on the embassy website but couldn't such info ,,would u please provide a link or such, or should i contact the embassy and ask them.
> thank you!


Best to email them incase the list has changed. If they don't reply I can give you the list I have but just be prepared they may not be a translator anymore.


----------



## thunderland87

where can i find a checklist of documents and forms that i need to prepare for PMV ?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

thunderland87 said:


> where can i find a checklist of documents and forms that i need to prepare for PMV ?


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/300-


----------



## thunderland87

Skybluebrewer said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/300-


thank you,i realized that after posting my question,but couldnt delete it


----------



## Mish

The Cairo embassy also asks for a single certificate - I don't think that is on the check list.


----------



## thunderland87

Mish said:


> The Cairo embassy also asks for a single certificate - I don't think that is on the check list.


yeah,i was told so ..thank you Mish!


----------



## thunderland87

what size of applicant personal photos should i include ?
what's common in Egypt is size 4*6 and 5*5 .
and do i still need to print my name on the back ,even though we just scanning it and lodging online ?


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> what size of applicant personal photos should i include ?
> what's common in Egypt is size 4*6 and 5*5 .
> and do i still need to print my name on the back ,even though we just scanning it and lodging online ?


Are you talking about the passport photos or the photos of you guys together for the social aspect?

In regards to the passport photos, or size is usually 45mm x 35 mm. We just provided the photo and did not print the name on the back since it was being scanned and had no issues.


----------



## thunderland87

on the PMV online application , step#11 Non-migrating members of the family unit
Q: "Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
does that mean to mention my parents and siblings?

and right after that ,step#12:Applicant's Immediate Family Members

Q: " Does the applicant have any parents, siblings or children including those that are deceased? "
, and asking about their immigration status to Australia ( citizen,PR,student,other..etc) ??!!
so ill have to write all their details again ??

something doesnt seem right ?


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> on the PMV online application , step#11 Non-migrating members of the family unit
> Q: "Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
> does that mean to mention my parents and siblings?
> 
> and right after that ,step#12:Applicant's Immediate Family Members
> 
> Q: " Does the applicant have any parents, siblings or children including those that are deceased? "
> , and asking about their immigration status to Australia ( citizen,PR,student,other..etc) ??!!
> so ill have to write all their details again ??
> 
> something doesnt seem right ?


Siblings and parents are not part of your family unit. Your family unit are kids & spouse.

Step 12 is where you will list your parents and siblings.


----------



## thunderland87

thank you for clearing this up.
i also saw you saying that egyptians shouldnt fill Form 888 – Statutory declaration ,and should just write on a blank paper and sign it , is this still the case ?

also when it comes to "Written statements showing the history of your relationship" ,should each one of us(applicant&sponsor) write his own ,or it's just one letter for both of us to write together ?


----------



## msh313

Hey everyone, Im about to begin the process of applying for a PMV for my fiance that lives in Morocco,

I have read the first few pages of this huge thread, but dont have the time to go through all of it just yet.

Can anyone give me a rough idea of time frames for approvals for any recent applications from Morocco?

Also if anyone can recommend me a good immigration lawyer in Brisbane? that would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time an effort in developing and contributing to this thread over the years!


----------



## Jennifer31

thunderland87 said:


> what size of applicant personal photos should i include ?
> what's common in Egypt is size 4*6 and 5*5 .
> and do i still need to print my name on the back ,even though we just scanning it and lodging online ?


Hi

When I submitted personal photos to support our application I created PDF files with about 4 photos on each page. I wrote a brief description under each photo to explain it with the date where possible - e.g. wedding photo, family celebrations where I named the people in the photo. Find as many photos that prove your relationship. By doing it this way I was able to send a lot of photos. Good luck.


----------



## thunderland87

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi
> 
> When I submitted personal photos to support our application I created PDF files with about 4 photos on each page. I wrote a brief description under each photo to explain it with the date where possible - e.g. wedding photo, family celebrations where I named the people in the photo. Find as many photos that prove your relationship. By doing it this way I was able to send a lot of photos. Good luck.


Thank you !!


----------



## msh313

Hi i need some help, I need to know what the Moroccan equivalent of a statutory declaration is? and where would my finance get this signed?


----------



## Mish

msh313 said:


> Hi i need some help, I need to know what the Moroccan equivalent of a statutory declaration is? and where would my finance get this signed?


Why does he need one done? My husband never completed a statutory declaration for the application.


----------



## msh313

Mish said:


> Why does he need one done? My husband never completed a statutory declaration for the application.


*She (im the Australian based man)

I was given a list by an registered immigration agent that is going to help me with my application.

He asked me to provide:

Statutory declaration by applicant (her) detailing your relationship

and also for me (the sponsor) to provide the same.


----------



## Mish

msh313 said:


> *She (im the Australian based man)
> 
> I was given a list by an registered immigration agent that is going to help me with my application.
> 
> He asked me to provide:
> 
> Statutory declaration by applicant (her) detailing your relationship
> 
> and also for me (the sponsor) to provide the same.


Odd ... the applicant does not require a stat dec as the answers to online questions is their stat dec.

The only places to get them done as far as I know is at Australian embassy. When we applied the Cairo embassy said witnesses can do just statements and not stat docs so maybe your partner can do the same.


----------



## msh313

Mish said:


> Odd ... the applicant does not require a stat dec as the answers to online questions is their stat dec.
> 
> The only places to get them done as far as I know is at Australian embassy. When we applied the Cairo embassy said witnesses can do just statements and not stat docs so maybe your partner can do the same.


Yeah im assuming this is what we will end up doing, because my fiance doesnt know what the equivalent of a stat dec is in morocco... i will try ring the Moroccan consulate and see if they can help. Otherwise will just do a personal statement.

Thanks for your input, and time. I appreciate it.


----------



## KARIMA55

me and my fiance we spend 20 days together he came to visit me and my family in morocco we have the ceremony pics and also pics with friends and pictures taken during our first trips, the things is we still don t know wich visa we should apply for PMV or SPOUSE VISA , as we are both muslims i think we can t apply for the PMV ,because the office of immigrations i cairo knows that muslims don t let thier grils travels without getting married first , but i m not sure of that , so what we should do ?


----------



## Mish

KARIMA55 said:


> me and my fiance we spend 20 days together he came to visit me and my family in morocco we have the ceremony pics and also pics with friends and pictures taken during our first trips, the things is we still don t know wich visa we should apply for PMV or SPOUSE VISA , as we are both muslims i think we can t apply for the PMV ,because the office of immigrations i cairo knows that muslims don t let thier grils travels without getting married first , but i m not sure of that , so what we should do ?


The PMV is good for those that cannot live together after marriage. There was one Muslim couple they applied for a PMV and then the day after she arrived in Australia they did the legal marriage in the court so they could live together straight away.


----------



## KARIMA55

Mish said:


> The PMV is good for those that cannot live together after marriage. There was one Muslim couple they applied for a PMV and then the day after she arrived in Australia they did the legal marriage in the court so they could live together straight away.


thank you soo much dear MISH for the advice 
but still have one more question plz , so as you know we need to collect documents, as pics and travel tickets ... , but if we want to apply for the PMV VISA we still need to have " Joint Bank account " even he doesn 't live here ? it may be a stupid question but it' s important for us to know all details

ps IM NEW HERE , so plz be patient with me hhh


----------



## Mish

KARIMA55 said:


> thank you soo much dear MISH for the advice
> but still have one more question plz , so as you know we need to collect documents, as pics and travel tickets ... , but if we want to apply for the PMV VISA we still need to have " Joint Bank account " even he doesn 't live here ? it may be a stupid question but it' s important for us to know all details
> 
> ps IM NEW HERE , so plz be patient with me hhh


You don't need a joint bank account for PMV, if you do have one it is additional evidence that can be used. They wouldn't expect one when you are living apart. If your partner sends you money you can always provide that as evidence.

We never supplied a joint bank account when applying and didn't have one until he came to Auatralia.


----------



## KARIMA55

Mish said:


> You don't need a joint bank account for PMV, if you do have one it is additional evidence that can be used. They wouldn't expect one when you are living apart. If your partner sends you money you can always provide that as evidence.
> 
> We never supplied a joint bank account when applying and didn't have one until he came to Auatralia.


 Okay thank you soo much again for the advice 

PS : it s me who lives in morocco and my fiance lives in australia


----------



## greenleaves

msh313 said:


> *She (im the Australian based man)
> 
> I was given a list by an registered immigration agent that is going to help me with my application.
> 
> He asked me to provide:
> 
> Statutory declaration by applicant (her) detailing your relationship
> 
> and also for me (the sponsor) to provide the same.


G'day. I am in a similar situation: Australian in a relationship with a Moroccan. Can we be in touch?


----------



## msh313

greenleaves said:


> G'day. I am in a similar situation: Australian in a relationship with a Moroccan. Can we be in touch?


Yes sure, what stage are you upto in your visa application?

I have just got back from Morocco, and will see my migration agent on Thursday to have them review all my evidence and the paperwork i have filled out for the PMV300


----------



## msh313

Does anyone have any information on how to write a statement for my fiance in Morocco, She has just written a word document as follows 

I XXX XXX, BORN XX XX XXXX OF: 
ADDRESS, MOROCCO
TAKE AN OATH AND SOLEMNLY DECLARE THE FOLLOWING STATEMENT AS TRUE AS FOLLOWS:

STATEMENT
confirming we have met in person
we are in a relationship
details of relationship

Signed
Dated

is this good enough as a statement for a PMV?
(her statement is about 700 words total in ENGLISH)


----------



## msh313

Or do I have to get her to write the statement in Arabic, then go to a government official to stamp it, then translate it?


----------



## Jennifer31

msh313 said:


> Or do I have to get her to write the statement in Arabic, then go to a government official to stamp it, then translate it?


We were told that the statement must be written by the person themselves, in their own words, not by a third party... so if she cannot write in English herself it's best if she does it in Arabic and have it officially translated.

My partner had reasonable English so he wrote it in English. It wasn't perfect but it was in his words.


----------



## msh313

Jennifer31 said:


> We were told that the statement must be written by the person themselves, in their own words, not by a third party... so if she cannot write in English herself it's best if she does it in Arabic and have it officially translated.
> 
> My partner had reasonable English so he wrote it in English. It wasn't perfect but it was in his words.


Yes thanks i understood that part, but with the statement does she need to have it stamped, or witnessed by any government official? or is it her to just write the statement and that is all no need to get a stamp on it to make it an official sworn statement.

Because for my statement i went to a justice of the peace and got it stamped and sworn as a statutory declaration


----------



## Jennifer31

msh313 said:


> Yes thanks i understood that part, but with the statement does she need to have it stamped, or witnessed by any government official? or is it her to just write the statement and that is all no need to get a stamp on it to make it an official sworn statement.
> 
> Because for my statement i went to a justice of the peace and got it stamped and sworn as a statutory declaration


If it has been translated from Arabic to English then it must be stamped etc by the translator showing that it has been officially translated by a registered translator. If it is written by her in English it just needs to be signed by her and that's all as it is a statement not a statutory declaration.


----------



## msh313

Got my partners application in on the 10th of April 2019.... let the wait begin ....


----------



## thunderland87

I'm Egyptian ,we lodged from Cairo on Feb 24th , PMV.


----------



## thunderland87

msh313 said:


> Got my partners application in on the 10th of April 2019.... let the wait begin ....


best of luck , there is few moroccans who shared their visa experience in this thread ,if you browse or search this thread, u can read it , it seems that it goes smooth and fast for Moroccans ,hope this will be the same for you !


----------



## nourbilel

Hello all 

We are almost ready to lodge our PMV application. My fiance is from Tunisia. I wanted to ask two questions if I could, the search function in this thread isnt working for me 

1) for those who are muslim and had their nikkah prior to applying for PMV, did you 
a) mention the nikkah at all seeing as it's not legally recognised in Australia?
b) mention it, but use vague terminology like "religious commitment ceremony"?
c) not mention it at all?

What does everyone think is the best option? We want to prove our genuine relationship, but we don't want to jeopardize or hold up the application. 

2. One of our last steps is collating our proof of contact while we have been apart. Our main form of contact is facebook messenger - for texts, voice calls and video calls. We have downloaded our chat history, but it's in an html format and so it can't be edited. The only way we could do this is screenshots I'm guessing. I'm not sure my laptop will handle the search through 2GB of chat history over the past year hahaha. 

For others who used/uses Facebook messenger as their main form of contact how did you choose to show proof of contact? Did you submit your whole chat history or did you do screenshots, if so how did you select what to screenshot? Was it a week every month or something like that? Do I show screenshots from when we started talking (as friends) or from when we decided we wanted more? There's some embarrassing stuff in our chat log hahaha so I am scared to send it all. 

Or is there some other option I am missing?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jennifer31

Hi Nourbilel

My partner and I submitted our Nikkah (marriage contract) with our application. Although, by Australian law we are in a defacto relationship. We submitted it as proof of our commitment to each other so I would definitely recommend you submit it. It will add weight to your application.
I submitted screen shots of Skype and Facebook messaging rather than all the chat history. I selected excerpts that specifically showed the strength of the relationship, birthday messages and so on. 
In my view it is best to send parts of chats over the whole period of your relationship.

Good luck with your application


----------



## nourbilel

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi Nourbilel
> 
> My partner and I submitted our Nikkah (marriage contract) with our application. Although, by Australian law we are in a defacto relationship. We submitted it as proof of our commitment to each other so I would definitely recommend you submit it. It will add weight to your application.
> I submitted screen shots of Skype and Facebook messaging rather than all the chat history. I selected excerpts that specifically showed the strength of the relationship, birthday messages and so on.
> In my view it is best to send parts of chats over the whole period of your relationship.
> 
> Good luck with your application


Salaam Jennifer. Thank you for your reply. Are you considered defacto because of the nikkah or because of other reasons? We won't have been together as far as living together even after nikkah.


----------



## Jennifer31

nourbilel said:


> Salaam Jennifer. Thank you for your reply. Are you considered defacto because of the nikkah or because of other reasons? We won't have been together as far as living together even after nikkah.


Hi Nourbilel

We lived together, for more than one year, prior to applying for a Partner Visa, so under Australian law we were, and still are, a defacto couple. 
The Nikkah was irrelevant, as far as Australian Immigration were concerned, except for it showing we were in a committed relationship. They do not recognise it as a legal marriage.

We did 'marry' under the Islamic Law in Egypt before living together, but it is not a registered marriage and we have had no civil ceremony.


----------



## nourbilel

Jennifer31 said:


> Hi Nourbilel
> 
> We lived together, for more than one year, prior to applying for a Partner Visa, so under Australian law we were, and still are, a defacto couple.
> The Nikkah was irrelevant, as far as Australian Immigration were concerned, except for it showing we were in a committed relationship. They do not recognise it as a legal marriage.
> 
> We did 'marry' under the Islamic Law in Egypt before living together, but it is not a registered marriage and we have had no civil ceremony.


Thank you for your reply. I understand, so it was the living together that made you a defacto couple and not the nikkah. Good to know it can be mentioned and it not confuse matters. I did write it in my personal statement, our intention to have a nikkah, but used 'religious commitment ceremony just in case, but I was starting to wonder if this was a bad idea (to mention it at all).


----------



## Jennifer31

I mentioned it as an Islamic marriage contract and sent a copy of it in with our application.


----------



## nourbilel

Jennifer31 said:


> I mentioned it as an Islamic marriage contract and sent a copy of it in with our application.


Thank you. We won't have it to submit with our application, because inshallah we will submit it hopefully this week and inshallah we will do our nikkah in Bali in July. Appreciate your replies.


----------



## msh313

I received a request for some information today -

Medical
Police clearance (We sent a local one by mistake not the national one)
Letter of Intent to marry
More evidence of social aspect of relationship


----------



## msh313

Case officer starts with Sh - anyone dealt with her before? im using a migration agent


----------



## msh313

Mish said:


> Odd ... the applicant does not require a stat dec as the answers to online questions is their stat dec.
> 
> The only places to get them done as far as I know is at Australian embassy. When we applied the Cairo embassy said witnesses can do just statements and not stat docs so maybe your partner can do the same.


Hi Mish, just a quick question - do you know where to get this document from?

EXTRAIT DE LA FICHE ANTHROPOMETRIQUE ISSUED BY DIRECTION GENERALE DE LA SURETE
NATIONALE

My fiance is in Tangier, Morocco - do you think there would be a local office to get this or would she have to travel to rabat to get it. This is so confusing because she is from a rural area originally and i dont speak french or arabic (she speaks english well)

thanks


----------



## nourbilel

I was curious if anyone had done a tourist visa 600 while awaiting the response to their PMV application? 

I understand we cannot do a sponsored family tourist visa as that is only for partners where they are married or defacto. 

So that would mean a non sponsored tourist visa? However this can be difficult for some from higher risk countries. I wondered if the PMV application was enough evidence to support an intention to leave? Does anyone know?


----------



## msh313

Got the grant email tonight. PMV approved for my fiance in Morocco. Applied 10th April and granted 16th September.. Took 6 months


----------



## thunderland87

Hello every one,
we lodged our PMV this Feb. , today we got request for more information.
one of them is " Copy of your religious marriage contract and its English translation"
now, we did mention in our application that we did "Nikah" , we didn't want to call it religious marriage so it won't get misunderstood as civil marriage, i also attached what is called " single certificate"
my question is :
1) is it normal to ask for that religious contract ? will they consider this as a Marriage and say im not qualified for PMV?

2)they aslo asked for "Letter from an authorised marriage celebrant and confirmation of notice of intended marriage"
we did already uploaded this and the date is still valid..should we make new one ?
also does that mean they don't count that religious marriage as a civil marriage ?

thank you


----------



## thunderland87

nourbilel said:


> I was curious if anyone had done a tourist visa 600 while awaiting the response to their PMV application?
> 
> I understand we cannot do a sponsored family tourist visa as that is only for partners where they are married or defacto.
> 
> So that would mean a non sponsored tourist visa? However this can be difficult for some from higher risk countries. I wondered if the PMV application was enough evidence to support an intention to leave? Does anyone know?


there's no harm to try,which country you applying from ?


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> Hello every one,
> we lodged our PMV this Feb. , today we got request for more information.
> one of them is " Copy of your religious marriage contract and its English translation"
> now, we did mention in our application that we did "Nikah" , we didn't want to call it religious marriage so it won't get misunderstood as civil marriage, i also attached what is called " single certificate"
> my question is :
> 1) is it normal to ask for that religious contract ? will they consider this as a Marriage and say im not qualified for PMV?
> 
> 2)they aslo asked for "Letter from an authorised marriage celebrant and confirmation of notice of intended marriage"
> we did already uploaded this and the date is still valid..should we make new one ?
> also does that mean they don't count that religious marriage as a civil marriage ?
> 
> thank you


Unless you are both Egyptian citizens as well then then they wouldn't consider the Nikah to be valid. It needs to be a valid marriage in Australia and for an Egyptian and a foreigner to get married it needs to be done at the MOJ to be legal.

Did you attach both the celebrant letter and the NOIM?


----------



## thunderland87

Mish said:


> Unless you are both Egyptian citizens as well then then they wouldn't consider the Nikah to be valid. It needs to be a valid marriage in Australia and for an Egyptian and a foreigner to get married it needs to be done at the MOJ to be legal.
> 
> Did you attach both the celebrant letter and the NOIM?


Hi Mish,
thank you for getting back to me .
ok so thats a relief..maybe they just need it as proof of committed relationship.

yes we attached the marriage celebrant letter and NOIM. 
Is it just one thing or 2 separate things ?
what we uploaded is the letter from the celebrant saying he conformed making the booking for our marriage ....etc . is that all or there is something missing ?

the date of marriage is Jan 1st 2020 ...so still valid ..
maybe she didn't see it ?we will just write a letter that it's included in the files uploaded maybe she just missed it?
the CO name in the letter is mentioned as "Sherine" and her position number.


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> Hi Mish,
> thank you for getting back to me .
> ok so thats a relief..maybe they just need it as proof of committed relationship.
> 
> yes we attached the marriage celebrant letter and NOIM.
> the date of marriage is Jan 1st 2020 ...so still valid ..
> maybe she didn't see it ?we will just write a letter that it's included in the files uploaded maybe she just missed it?
> the CO name in the letter is mentioned as "Sherine" and her position number.


I would just upload it again incase they can't see it on their end.

Sherine is really nice, we had her all the way back in 2013.


----------



## thunderland87

Mish said:


> I would just upload it again incase they can't see it on their end.
> 
> Sherine is really nice, we had her all the way back in 2013.


that's a relief  i hope it goes smooth.

Is the NOIM and celebrant letter just one thing or 2 separate things ?
what we uploaded is the letter from the celebrant saying he confirmed making the booking for our marriage ....etc . is that all or there is something missing ?


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> that's a relief  i hope it goes smooth.
> 
> Is the NOIM and celebrant letter just one thing or 2 separate things ?
> what we uploaded is the letter from the celebrant saying he confirmed making the booking for our marriage ....etc . is that all or there is something missing ?


The NOIM is different. They require the NOIM at a minimum. It is called a notice of intended marriage. The celebrant will fill it out and sign it with the intended date on it and at a minimum the one in Australia will sign it. That is what she needs.


----------



## thunderland87

Mish said:


> The NOIM is different. They require the NOIM at a minimum. It is called a notice of intended marriage. The celebrant will fill it out and sign it with the intended date on it and at a minimum the one in Australia will sign it. That is what she needs.


thank you Mish ,but we are still confused .the celebrant ,my fiancee and another applicant we asked, are saying the actual NOIM form remains with the celebrant after she fills it . he completes it on the wedding day then submit it to BDM.
the celebrant only gives us the letter confirming he received it ,and only this letter we submit with the visa.
so is this true ?
my fiancee is saying maybe bc the celebrant didnt state clearly saying " i confirm receiving the NOIM "in the letter ,maybe thats why they asked for one ..or still maybe they couldn't find it on their side,so we will get the celebrant to write a new letter stating it more clearly.


----------



## Aussie83

thunderland87 said:


> Mish said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NOIM is different. They require the NOIM at a minimum. It is called a notice of intended marriage. The celebrant will fill it out and sign it with the intended date on it and at a minimum the one in Australia will sign it. That is what she needs.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Mish ,but we are still confused .the celebrant ,my fiancee and another applicant we asked, are saying the actual NOIM form remains with the celebrant after she fills it . he completes it on the wedding day then submit it to BDM.
> the celebrant only gives us the letter confirming he received it ,and only this letter we submit with the visa.
> so is this true ?
> my fiancee is saying maybe bc the celebrant didnt state clearly saying " i confirm receiving the NOIM "in the letter ,maybe thats why they asked for one ..or still maybe they couldn't find it on their side,so we will get the celebrant to write a new letter stating it more clearly.
Click to expand...

Is your celebrant legit?
The NOIM must be submitted at least a month before the intended date of the wedding. BELOW IS from BDM NSW

At least in NSW.
lodge a Notice of Intended Marriage (NOIM) - PDF with an authorised celebrant or minister at least one month before an intended date of marriage


----------



## thunderland87

Aussie83 said:


> Is your celebrant legit?
> The NOIM must be submitted at least a month before the intended date of the wedding. BELOW IS from BDM NSW
> 
> At least in NSW.
> lodge a Notice of Intended Marriage (NOIM) - PDF with an authorised celebrant or minister at least one month before an intended date of marriage


yes , legit.


----------



## JandE

thunderland87 said:


> we are still confused .the celebrant ,my fiancee and another applicant we asked, are saying the actual NOIM form remains with the celebrant after she fills it . he completes it on the wedding day then submit it to BDM.


The celebrant does retain the NOIM, (_which you complete at least 30 days before the wedding_) but a copy can be sent to Immigration.

The actual requirements asked for are:

_Evidence of intention to marry - letter from an authorised marriage celebrant or registry office on official letterhead indicating that a Notice of Intended Marriage has been lodged in Australia.

The letter must state a specific wedding date or date range and venue of the ceremony.

Please note that it is in your interest that the intended date of marriage should be 9 to 12 months from the application date to allow for the visa processing time._

That was the wording we received, reminding us to submit the NOIM.

Our marriage celebrant did the letter, *and *attached a copy of the NOIM.

It may be possible that Immigration can proceed with just the letter, if it contains ALL the relevant information, but attaching a copy of the NOIM does appear safer, and avoids more delays.


----------



## Mish

thunderland87 said:


> thank you Mish ,but we are still confused .the celebrant ,my fiancee and another applicant we asked, are saying the actual NOIM form remains with the celebrant after she fills it . he completes it on the wedding day then submit it to BDM.
> the celebrant only gives us the letter confirming he received it ,and only this letter we submit with the visa.
> so is this true ?
> my fiancee is saying maybe bc the celebrant didnt state clearly saying " i confirm receiving the NOIM "in the letter ,maybe thats why they asked for one ..or still maybe they couldn't find it on their side,so we will get the celebrant to write a new letter stating it more clearly.


They need to supply a copy of the NOIM. Cairo embassy are very strict on this form. When we applied in 2013 our celebrant wrote she had received the NOIM and we still had to supply it.


----------



## mohyou4

Hi All,

I have lodged my 309 visa application online on 19 July 2019. My application is a bit complex as i had a pic 4020 back in 2014. I am an Egyptian and married to an Australian citizen and we have a child from our relationship.we have been married for 4 years now and we have gathered a huge amount of evidence to support the application. Currently, my family are all here in Egypt with me till a decision is made.I hope the process goes easy and smooth for me and for every other appliacnt.


----------



## mohyou4

Does anyone know if i will need to upload the Egyptian military excemption certificate along with its translation ? 

N.B
I never attended the military service as i was exempted for a medical condition.


----------



## Mish

mohyou4 said:


> Does anyone know if i will need to upload the Egyptian military excemption certificate along with its translation ?
> 
> N.B
> I never attended the military service as i was exempted for a medical condition.


Yes you do. My husband was exempt and he had to provide the exemption + english translation.


----------



## mohyou4

I hope to hear about any approval experiences from those who are waiting for [email protected] embassy


----------



## mohyou4

Many thanks


----------



## mohyou4

Hi there Nourbilel, just wondering, were you asked for any other forms/documents other than form 80 Re RFI?



nourbilel said:


> I was curious if anyone had done a tourist visa 600 while awaiting the response to their PMV application?
> 
> I understand we cannot do a sponsored family tourist visa as that is only for partners where they are married or defacto.
> 
> So that would mean a non sponsored tourist visa? However this can be difficult for some from higher risk countries. I wondered if the PMV application was enough evidence to support an intention to leave? Does anyone know?


----------



## nourbilel

mohyou4 said:


> Hi there Nourbilel, just wondering, were you asked for any other forms/documents other than form 80 Re RFI?
> 
> 
> 
> nourbilel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious if anyone had done a tourist visa 600 while awaiting the response to their PMV application?
> 
> I understand we cannot do a sponsored family tourist visa as that is only for partners where they are married or defacto.
> 
> So that would mean a non sponsored tourist visa? However this can be difficult for some from higher risk countries. I wondered if the PMV application was enough evidence to support an intention to leave? Does anyone know?
Click to expand...

My apologies I did not see your post until now.

Yes we were asked for additional information along with the form 80. We were asked for further proof of our relationship, medicals, police clearance and the form 80. I'm not sure what RFI is sorry.


----------



## nourbilel

thunderland87 said:


> nourbilel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious if anyone had done a tourist visa 600 while awaiting the response to their PMV application?
> 
> I understand we cannot do a sponsored family tourist visa as that is only for partners where they are married or defacto.
> 
> So that would mean a non sponsored tourist visa? However this can be difficult for some from higher risk countries. I wondered if the PMV application was enough evidence to support an intention to leave? Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> there's no harm to try,which country you applying from ?
Click to expand...

My partner is in Tunisia. We applied for it and got the approval this week. It took 5 weeks, but we got it &#128578;


----------



## mohyou4

thunderland87 said:


> Hello every one,
> we lodged our PMV this Feb. , today we got request for more information.
> one of them is " Copy of your religious marriage contract and its English translation"
> now, we did mention in our application that we did "Nikah" , we didn't want to call it religious marriage so it won't get misunderstood as civil marriage, i also attached what is called " single certificate"
> my question is :
> 1) is it normal to ask for that religious contract ? will they consider this as a Marriage and say im not qualified for PMV?
> 
> 2)they aslo asked for "Letter from an authorised marriage celebrant and confirmation of notice of intended marriage"
> we did already uploaded this and the date is still valid..should we make new one ?
> also does that mean they don't count that religious marriage as a civil marriage ?
> 
> thank you


Hi Thunderland,

Do you have any update?


----------



## thunderland87

mohyou4 said:


> Hi Thunderland,
> 
> Do you have any update?


Nope ! 
still waiting...


----------



## msh313

Hi, I need some help with anyone that has dealt with 820/810 visa for someone from Morocco. 

In Morocco the police certificate is only valid for 3 months. So how will we get the police certificate for the 820/810 visa when the applicant is in Australia and they will have 28 days to supply to request for info.

I have checked the Moroccan embassy website in Australia and it doesnt say anything about police certificates as im assuming these have to be issued by the police department in the country.... 

Please help anyone that knows what to do


----------



## msh313

So i spoke to the moroccan embassy and they said that they can provide the police certificates for Moroccan's living in Australia but it takes 3 months

But the request for information only allows 28 days...

How have other people gotten police certificates from Morocco when they live in Australia?


----------



## JandE

msh313 said:


> But the request for information only allows 28 days...


Normally you are given 28 days to reply.

That reply can explain what you have arranged, including proof of that, together with the time it will take to obtain.


----------



## CelinaBelle

*Still waiting*

Hi all,

Just an update, still waiting for ours. We applied for the PMV in Nov 2018, have had 1 request in March 2019 for an interview which was attended by my partner in Sudan. Second request in Oct 2019 for my partner to sign a Stat Dec regarding 'no knowledge of criminal history' also in Sudan which was attended. Have heard nothing since then. Getting anxious as our wedding is in April this year in Thailand and of course I would like my partner here in Aus before March so we can fly to Thailand together rather than him having to fly from Sudan to Thailand. Will then have an RMS wedding after our Thai wedding. (Chose Thailand so all family on both sides could attend)


----------



## al_ghazal

msh313 said:


> So i spoke to the moroccan embassy and they said that they can provide the police certificates for Moroccan's living in Australia but it takes 3 months
> 
> But the request for information only allows 28 days...
> 
> How have other people gotten police certificates from Morocco when they live in Australia?


My husband is Moroccan. I though the Moroccan police checks have an expiry that applied to the Moroccan administration. I don't think Australia will care as long as it's not more than 12 months old?

Anyway my husband bought a police check with him since he came on pmv so luckily we didn't have to deal with the Moroccan embassy for that. Btw it took them 6 months to get him the updated national identity card so don't hold your breath for the police certificate.


----------



## mabel.1965

Hi guys any one waiting his visa 309 from Cairo if yes any news ?


----------



## Mish

mabel.1965 said:


> Hi guys any one waiting his visa 309 from Cairo if yes any news ?


I read that the Australian Embassy in Cairo has paused issuing visas at the moment.


----------



## BECKZ

Mish said:


> I read that the Australian Embassy in Cairo has paused issuing visas at the moment.


Hello, everyone. Hope you're all well during this time. Has there been any news/movement from Cairo regarding reviewing applications or issuing visas?


----------

